# nattyclub meeting/banter/inane-rambling thread



## jimmywst

Morning all,

This is the second journal I have run, the first was the focus of fat to...not so fat

And I'm happy with the success in shedding approx 2stone but more importantly learning about nutrition, exercise and finding a love of lugging weights.

The point of this journal ? .....to log the trials and tribulations of starting STRONGLIFTS 5x5

The goals?......get STRONG, get BIG and get POWERFUL!!!

Current stats:

Age 28

Weight 173lbs (78.5kg)

Height 5'10"

Waist 34 1/2"

Chest 41 1/2"

Biceps 13" (gunned 14 1/2" lol- just to make myself feel better)

Quads 22 3/4"

Neck 15"


----------



## jimmywst

Diet:

After cutting I'm currently carb cycling and following a recomp approach

Lift days:

2300kcals

Carbs: 229

Fat43

Protein242

Menu:

Breakfast:

Quaker oats 30g with 200ml skimmed milk

Banana

Meal 1:

Brown rice 100g grilled chicken breast 100g

Meal 2:

Tin of tuna (usually spiced up with a little something here and there)

Meal 3:

Brown rice 100g grilled chicken breast 100g

Meal 4:

2boiled eggs salad or veggies

Meal 5:

Spaghetti Bol with lean mince 150g, spaghetti 100g cheeky dolmio sauce 100g

Meal 6:

Cottage cheese 100g

X2whey shakes per day, one after cardio, one after lifts.

Rest days:

Kcals1650

Carbs100g

Fat26g

Protein 247g

The only differences between the two days is brown rice replaced with broccoli florets and meal 6 is replaced with a chicken in pasata with savoury rice recipe....


----------



## jimmywst

Daily supps:

Multivitamin

Creatine 5g per whey shake

Glutamine 10g before bed

Omega complex oil 10ml

organic joint supplement (I'm happy to list ingredients but its pretty long winded)


----------



## jimmywst

The work outs:

Routine

A

Squats

Bench press

Barbell rows

Chins

Dips

B

Squats

Overhead press

Dead lift

Reverse crunch

Prone bridge

Week1

Monday A

Tuesdays rest

Wednesday B

Thursday rest

Friday A

Weekends rest

Week2

Monday B

Tuesday rest

Wednesday A

Thursday rest

Friday B

Weekends rest.

Currently up to session 10 as of Monday morning and the weights are finally starting to get interesting 

2.5kg increases as from session 1 (with the occasional 5kg increase if I'm honest, but only once or twice and more for sanity than anything else)

Fridays session (9)

Squats 45kg 5x5

Bench 42.5kg 5x5

Rows 42.5kg 5x5

IMPORTANT NOTE:

All pish and banter welcome in here :thumb:


----------



## AAlan

subscribed mate

lifting some decent weights already there. I'm not the best on the nutrition side of things but are you taking on enough calories at 2300 and 1650 a day? Do you not want to be taking in the same on rest days as you are on training days so you are feeding your muscles when they are repairing?

Reason I ask is in case I am doing something wrong as I plan for the same intake every day be it a training day or rest day.

All the best with your training mate I'll be following with interest, as you said the other day we are at similar stages in the same workout.


----------



## jimmywst

Afternoon mate, thanks for swinging by,

Basically in regards to the diet as I said I'm following a recomp approach, the theory behind this is simultaneous fat loss and muscle gain.

The idea it follows is looking at calorific needs on a daily basis rather than an overall amount so that is where the +&- comes from.

So basically to grow I need more calories than I'm burning but to loose fat I need to eat less calories than I'm using and this is where the rest/lift days come into play, along with the carb cycling (higher on lift days along with calories, lower on rest days) I basically do my cardio most mornings but I step it up on "rest" days....

The formula I used to work out the basic calorie intake for a normal day is bodyweightx12 which is 2076 so I straddle it on the different days +300 and -350..

Recently I was cutting on1800 per day and seeing as I'm still carrying a little too much body fat for my liking I didn't want to go straight into an all out bulk (possibly 2300-500 a day) so figured a slow gains approach would be better for me.....just a question of watching the scales and adjusting as and when needed.

Don't get me wrong this is all a massive trial and error exercise at the minute lol...but the theory is good.

Mate if your happy on an all out bulk and that sits well with you then your doing just fine.


----------



## AAlan

I'm with you, that's all a bit clever for me lol. Sounds like you have put a bit of thought behind it working it out, I hope it works out to plan bud :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm with you, that's all a bit clever for me lol. Sounds like you have put a bit of thought behind it working it out, I hope it works out to plan bud :thumb:


Cheers fella, it's only what I've learned from here really.....


----------



## AAlan

Have you thought about how long you are going to stay on the stronglifts routine? Or is it a wait and see how it goes?


----------



## jimmywst

Lol now that's a question...given it a fair bit of thought pal,

I'm either gonna sit with it till I start stalling (at which point I may adjust diet to an all out bulk)

If that doesn't help I will progress onto a wendler5/3/1 system so it's a question of when I start to hit the plateau what helps me progress...I think lol...,


----------



## AAlan

Same plan as I have then mate, I'm sticking with it till I hit a plateu then have a rethink from there.


----------



## jimmywst

Sounds good mate..


----------



## AAlan

I've been looking on the stronglifts page for a bit and recon I might move onto the madcow routine once that happens as one seems to follow on from the other quite well.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I've been looking on the stronglifts page for a bit and recon I might move onto the madcow routine once that happens as one seems to follow on from the other quite well.


You can do it all depends on your goals once you do decide to move on... A lot of opportunities really mate.


----------



## simonthepieman

jimmywst said:


> Diet:
> 
> After cutting I'm currently carb cycling and following a recomp approach
> 
> Lift days:
> 
> 2300kcals
> 
> Carbs: 229
> 
> Fat43
> 
> Protein242
> 
> Menu:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 
> Quaker oats 30g with 200ml skimmed milk
> 
> Banana
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> Brown rice 100g grilled chicken breast 100g
> 
> Meal 2:
> 
> Tin of tuna (usually spiced up with a little something here and there)
> 
> Meal 3:
> 
> Brown rice 100g grilled chicken breast 100g
> 
> Meal 4:
> 
> 2boiled eggs salad or veggies
> 
> Meal 5:
> 
> Spaghetti Bol with lean mince 150g, spaghetti 100g cheeky dolmio sauce 100g
> 
> Meal 6:
> 
> Cottage cheese 100g
> 
> X2whey shakes per day, one after cardio, one after lifts.
> 
> Rest days:
> 
> Kcals1650
> 
> Carbs100g
> 
> Fat26g
> 
> Protein 247g
> 
> The only differences between the two days is brown rice replaced with broccoli florets and meal 6 is replaced with a chicken in pasata with savoury rice recipe....


do you like eating that often?

There's no real benefit to eating 6 times a day over 3 or 1 or 4 or whatever. Its really outdated broscience that eating more often speeds up your metabolism. I find eating more often just makes me hungrier.

If I was you i'd much rather combine meal 1 and 3 and have the pleasure of eating a big meal.

again there's no detriment to eating that often either, i'd just find it a ball ache, especially with food that dull


----------



## Daggaz

am starting SL 5x5 come monday, been lifting seriously for 1.5 year losing 5st but after a sh!tty end to this year i have regained 3st of it so i am getting back to the basics with a proper routine.

also do you have an iphone ?? they have a propper SL app what logs and works out everything for you with built in timer ect check it out matey.


----------



## jimmywst

simonthepieman said:


> do you like eating that often?
> 
> There's no real benefit to eating 6 times a day over 3 or 1 or 4 or whatever. Its really outdated broscience that eating more often speeds up your metabolism. I find eating more often just makes me hungrier.
> 
> If I was you i'd much rather combine meal 1 and 3 and have the pleasure of eating a big meal.
> 
> again there's no detriment to eating that often either, i'd just find it a ball ache, especially with food that dull


I just find it easier for me with my line of work (mobile mechanical engineer) to eat between jobs...plus I'm out the house the best part of 15hrs a day so it keeps me going, I'm a believer it's what you eat not when you eat but this way keeps me ticking over all day.

Weekends I combine it all into 3 meals normally, keeps it social with the wife and kids too


----------



## jimmywst

Daggaz said:


> am starting SL 5x5 come monday, been lifting seriously for 1.5 year losing 5st but after a sh!tty end to this year i have regained 3st of it so i am getting back to the basics with a proper routine.
> 
> also do you have an iphone ?? they have a propper SL app what logs and works out everything for you with built in timer ect check it out matey.


Good luck buddy.... Yeah I've been running the app, still find myself making good old fashioned paper notes though lol...bit @nal I know


----------



## AAlan

Is eating more smaller meals not to do with the amount of protein your body can process at the one sitting than speeding up your metabolism?


----------



## simonthepieman

good luck with the journey. Its a good routine to get started. I recommend on at least one day of the week do some arm accessory work.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Is eating more smaller meals not to do with the amount of protein your body can process at the one sitting than speeding up your metabolism?


Hmmmm running debate really mate...some say no more than 30g perhour, some say 50g between meals at a point when you have an empty gum (2-2 1/2 hrs)

Some say the body uses it in different ways once you hit a quota, take intermittent fasting for example, you only get 8hr window in which to eat....


----------



## jimmywst

simonthepieman said:


> good luck with the journey. Its a good routine to get started. I recommend on at least one day of the week do some arm accessory work.


Cheers bud :thumb:

Funny enough I've been having the accessory conversations quite a bit recently, may try and sneak some in during the week (probably a Saturday) just to get things building and toning.


----------



## AAlan

Again I'm bowing down to the better informed on that one, still learning hense the question.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Again I'm bowing down to the better informed on that one, still learning hense the question.


Lol don't be soft mate, didn't really have a direct answer to give you, the way I see it, hit your macs, lift heavy see how you grow (see what I did there?!  )....if something's not right you can always adjust and tweak things.

And feel free to ask away, if I don't know there are a lot of higher educated people on here


----------



## AAlan

That's why I ask a lot of questions, only stupid one is the one that isn't asked! lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That's why I ask a lot of questions, only stupid one is the one that isn't asked! lol


Proper fortune cookie stuff that mate


----------



## AAlan

I was bad and had chinese when I was out last night can you tell!


----------



## jimmywst

Must admit the accent was a give away


----------



## simonthepieman

jimmywst said:


> Lol don't be soft mate, didn't really have a direct answer to give you, the way I see it, hit your macs, lift heavy see how you grow (see what I did there?!  )....if something's not right you can always adjust and tweak things.
> 
> And feel free to ask away, if I don't know there are a lot of higher educated people on here


That's about 90% of what everyone needs to know


----------



## simonthepieman

jimmywst said:


> Hmmmm running debate really mate...some say no more than 30g perhour, some say 50g between meals at a point when you have an empty gum (2-2 1/2 hrs)
> 
> Some say the body uses it in different ways once you hit a quota, take intermittent fasting for example, you only get 8hr window in which to eat....


I've done IF with a 4 hour window before eating. My body seemed to get through the 150g of protein I was having in my evening meal 

Digestion takes place over hours. If your body doesn't digest it within the first hour it happens in the next. Think about it. You don't have a protein **** an hour after eating each meal now do you? Well I hope not anyway.

6 poops a day would deginely make me eat less meals


----------



## jimmywst

simonthepieman said:


> I've done IF with a 4 hour window before eating. My body seemed to get through the 150g of protein I was having in my evening meal
> 
> Digestion takes place over hours. If your body doesn't digest it within the first hour it happens in the next. Think about it. You don't have a protein **** an hour after eating each meal now do you? Well I hope not anyway.
> 
> 6 poops a day would deginely make me eat less meals


Nice to have an insiders POV mate, you saying you only had a 4hr food window??

Thankfully the bowel movements are relatively normal


----------



## jimmywst

Sunday morning and the quad strain is finally easing off, the gaff stinks of deep heat but its a positive start, if I'm 100% tomorrow I will crack on, failing that I may be facing an in scheduled rest day  grrrr


----------



## AAlan

What did you do to the quad mate?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> What did you do to the quad mate?


Last Wednesday I think I strained one of the top muscles, probably more due to the incline crunch than anything and by Friday it was uncomfortable to walk so thought it was just DOMS and would work through it to ease it but left me walking like a puppet lol... I can climb stairs, squat and stretch pain free but come that forward motion of walking it kicks in.... Weekends rest seems to be doing the trick though mate.


----------



## AAlan

Ahh not good, at least you have the sensible head on and resting it tho.


----------



## jimmywst

Light fasted 5k out the way, quad feeling relatively normal, a little stiff on waking but nothing a few extra warm up sets shouldn't cure. :thumb: happy boy!!


----------



## jimmywst

Still loving the little flutter of excitement before a session

Days lifts session 10

Weight 174lbs (+1)

Squats

20kg 3x5

27.5kg 2x5

47.5kg 5x5

Overhead press

20kg 1x3

30kg 5x5

Deads

65kg 1x5

Had some time spare so threw in some isolations today, using the fandangled machine things

Back isolations today.

Lat pull

25kg 1x5

39kg 1x5

52kg 5x5

Seated rows

39kg 1x5

59kg 1x5

73kg 5x5

(Weights purely what were stamped on the stack plates)

Feeling fresh today, slight joint pain in the left hip which may be form related?? Will look into it later.


----------



## AAlan

The pre lift buzz is good, although i didn't have it before my last session as you know. Pleased to see the quad is sorting itself out quickly and not stopping you lifting mate.


----------



## jimmywst

It would have been a kick in the conkers to swerve the session but really I couldn't have taken the risk...luckily it's all good :bounce:


----------



## jimmywst

Rest day welcomed with open arms today.... [email protected] kip has left me feeling a bit worse for wear, token gesture on the cardio today 3k (HIIT) just to spice it up as much as possible although I doubt I hit the fabled "fat burning zone"

But hey it's something.


----------



## AAlan

Did you train today mate?


----------



## jimmywst

Yeah mate, standard session today, just been tied up at work and only just getting away for the yard,

Session 11

173lbs (+\-0)

Squats

20kg 3x5

30kg 3x5

50kg 5x5

Bench press

20kg 3x5

45kg 5x5

Rows

45kg 5x5

Isolations

Shoulder press

23kg 1x5

36kg 1x5

50kg 5x5

Pec fly

39kg 1x5

59kg 1x5

79kg 5x5

As much as I enjoyed the isolation I'm not enjoying using the machines so will be sticking to free weights from now on.


----------



## simonthepieman

jimmywst said:


> Yeah mate, standard session today, just been tied up at work and only just getting away for the yard,
> 
> Session 11
> 
> 173lbs (+\-0)
> 
> Squats
> 
> 20kg 3x5
> 
> 30kg 3x5
> 
> 50kg 5x5
> 
> Bench press
> 
> 20kg 3x5
> 
> 45kg 5x5
> 
> Rows
> 
> 45kg 5x5
> 
> Isolations
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> 23kg 1x5
> 
> 36kg 1x5
> 
> 50kg 5x5
> 
> Pec fly
> 
> 39kg 1x5
> 
> 59kg 1x5
> 
> 79kg 5x5
> 
> As much as I enjoyed the isolation I'm not enjoying using the machines so will be sticking to free weights from now on.


good man.

The best extras to chuck in on this routine are chins and dips, and maybe some side raises and curlss every now and then


----------



## jimmywst

simonthepieman said:


> good man.
> 
> The best extras to chuck in on this routine are chins and dips, and maybe some side raises and curlss every now and then


I normally like to get the dips and chins in mate, love body weight stuff but haven't been able to get near the stations this week, thinking if a cheap and cheerful set for indoors really.


----------



## AAlan

Another good session knocked out there mate well done.


----------



## faultline

Subbed


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Subbed


Hello bud, I wasn't fishing for readers lol...


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Hello bud, I wasn't fishing for readers lol...


Unsubbed then  lol

I like following fellow nattys and I'll enjoy seeing how you progress


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Unsubbed then  lol
> 
> I like following fellow nattys and I'll enjoy seeing how you progress


In that case welcome in ....should be a good crack all in all...


----------



## jimmywst

Right then, rest day tucked up quite nicely, however @faultline got me to thinking....

You tube forms vids really do range from the supposed experts to the shockingly poor it's hard to wean out the gems so I figured a quick description of exercise sim concerned about would help.

Sadly I can't upload my own vids cos basically the crowd in my gym are questionable to say the least and I'm not propping it up to self film, no way pedro.

Barbell rows

Set up... Approach the bar and dead lift it to height, maintaining a straight back (ass out) lean forward to just above 45 degrees, slight flex in the knees....

Pull each rep to the bottom of the sternum making sure forearms don't curl the bar inwards...

Squeeze the lats/shoulder blades at the top of the rep, pause then lower....

Seems easier in black and white


----------



## faultline

That's basically it, look on YouTube for any Dorian Yates or Kai green vids, both form masters


----------



## AAlan

Have you looked at the how to video on the s/l site mate? He tells you to be bent over at 90 degrees so it hits your back differently and every rep must go from floor to chest then back to the floor.


----------



## jimmywst

Session 12

173lbs (-/+ 0)

Too bloody cold to contemplate the usual cardio pre gym so bashed out twenty mins on the cross trainer

And pounced in the rack as soon as it became available,

Squats

20kg 2x5

30kg 2x5

32.5kg 1x3

52.5kg 5x5

Overhead press

20kg 2x5

32kg 5x5

Deads

70kg 1x5

Isolations

Db flat press

18kg 5x5

Superset with

16kg concentration curls 5x5

Job done  nice little glow on the way to work.


----------



## jimmywst

Monthly increase stats

Squats + 32.5kg

Overhead press + 12.5kg

Deads + 30kg

Rows + 15kg

Bench press + 25kg


----------



## AAlan

Another good workout rattled out this morning mate. The increases make for nice reading as well, keep it up bud.


----------



## jimmywst

Though I would throw them in and revel in "beginners gains" whilst I can


----------



## AAlan

quite right mate, anything that puts a smile on the face and keeps you motivated is never a bad thing


----------



## jimmywst

right then...........fvcking hate these posts but here goes, piccy time :cursing:

only covering one months comparison..

november



december


----------



## AAlan

hard to tell but I recon your shoulders have got a little bigger mate.


----------



## jimmywst

Nothing major going on really mate, not to the eye anyway... I can feel the muscle growth more than see it,

Chest feels tighter, lats feel a lot bolder...blah blah blah lol

Pics are really the best way of keeping myself motivated more than anything.


----------



## faultline

Will be very hard to notice differences after a month, I'm only just seeing them the last couple of months and I started in April, as u say u will notice things feeling different, the key is consistency!!

I dunno if u said but what are your stats?

And what's your daily macros?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Will be very hard to notice differences after a month, I'm only just seeing them the last couple of months and I started in April, as u say u will notice things feeling different, the key is consistency!!
> 
> I dunno if u said but what are your stats?
> 
> And what's your daily macros?


First 2&3 posts on page 1 mate, I'm happy to paste if need be?


----------



## faultline

Ok seen it mate, if your looking to gain size and strength then IMO you need to eat more.

I'd say start at 3000 cals a day, every day, personally I'd say keep protein to 200g a day, no need for more if your natty, and get around 100g fat in, good fats, make the rest up with carbs.

This is just from personal experience, it's very hard to put any size on unless your constantly in a calorie excess, u look lean enough to not have to worry about gaining much fat for a good 6-8 months, just telling you what someone told me when I started and it helped me put on a stone and a half in 8 months.


----------



## faultline

I saw what u was saying about recomping, I trying that but it's sooo hard natty but fair play for trying.

If you want to keep how u are then only thing id say is eat more on rest days as that's when your growing and less on training days so u burn more fat, but it's up to you.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Ok seen it mate, if your looking to gain size and strength then IMO you need to eat more.
> 
> I'd say start at 3000 cals a day, every day, personally I'd say keep protein to 200g a day, no need for more if your natty, and get around 100g fat in, good fats, make the rest up with carbs.
> 
> This is just from personal experience, it's very hard to put any size on unless your constantly in a calorie excess, u look lean enough to not have to worry about gaining much fat for a good 6-8 months, just telling you what someone told me when I started and it helped me put on a stone and a half in 8 months.


Totally agree with what your saying mate,

For my own piece of mind I'm running the recomp until I burn just the last few stubborn fat areas...then it's an all out bulk (clean)

Unless I find the strength to be an issue then I will re asses so to speak, I'm happy to tailor the diet round the routine rather than have to sacrifice the weight for the sake of weightloss.

I know the theory behind any exercise is to burn off the fat providing the diets right I just think the bottle is going a bit for bulking at the moment (former fat [email protected] you see) 

New year is the target for the bulk diet.


----------



## faultline

I know what your saying, when I first starting I said right don't wanna eat too much or I'll get fat, but then I realised I was a skinny cnut (and still am!) so just pack it on then worry about cut next spring.

Got to 14 stone and was still leanish but had a bit around the stomach I wanted to lose so recomped the last month or so and am 13.10 now and a tad leaner, our trouble natty is it takes forever to put a lb of muscle on and not a lot of time to lose fat.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I know what your saying, when I first starting I said right don't wanna eat too much or I'll get fat, but then I realised I was a skinny cnut (and still am!) so just pack it on then worry about cut next spring.
> 
> Got to 14 stone and was still leanish but had a bit around the stomach I wanted to lose so recomped the last month or so and am 13.10 now and a tad leaner, our trouble natty is it takes forever to put a lb of muscle on and not a lot of time to lose fat.


I'm sure it's mind over matter, I know I'm limiting fat gains with clean foods but part of me still freaks out lol...

Recomps slow and painful process...but as far as a mental barrier is concerned I think I'm gonna have to bite the bullet at some point.

Sounds like your certain which way your headed though fella. And sounds like you have been making good progress with it


----------



## AAlan

I'm with Faultline on the diet side of things mate, I think you might get on better being in constant calorie surplus till you put on a bit of size and just monitor the waistline. then once you have put on some muscle your maintenance calories will be higher so will be easier to loose whatever fat you have put on.

Because I have always struggled to put size on from my experience it is better to just concentrate on 1 thing at a time, get bigger then cut. Get bigger then cut. Repeat as required. I just think it will take longer in the long run to get to where you want to end up if you try to get bigger and leaner at the same time.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm with Faultline on the diet side of things mate, I think you might get on better being in constant calorie surplus till you put on a bit of size and just monitor the waistline. then once you have put on some muscle your maintenance calories will be higher so will be easier to loose whatever fat you have put on.
> 
> Because I have always struggled to put size on from my experience it is better to just concentrate on 1 thing at a time, get bigger then cut. Get bigger then cut. Repeat as required. I just think it will take longer in the long run to get to where you want to end up if you try to get bigger and leaner at the same time.


Cheers for the input buddy....

You guys aren't the first to nudge me in that direction recently...

I will do some thinking on it lol...

May be a question of man-up


----------



## AAlan

your welcome bud, wouldn't like to see you stall with progress and loose motivation.

I don't want to put on fat either because I am in the difficult position that I have just started seeing a new g/f in the last month so don't want her thinking I'm a fat banger! But then I think is it really the end of the world if I get a little cuddly over the winter when I am going to be wrapped up with loads of clothes anyway. As long as you keep yourself in check and don't go putting on mega amounts of fat and keep the diet good then I wouldn't worry about it, will be all the more worth it when you get into tshirt weather and you have just finished a cut a few lbs heavier and leaner than you were last summer.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> your welcome bud, wouldn't like to see you stall with progress and loose motivation.
> 
> I don't want to put on fat either because I am in the difficult position that I have just started seeing a new g/f in the last month so don't want her thinking I'm a fat banger! But then I think is it really the end of the world if I get a little cuddly over the winter when I am going to be wrapped up with loads of clothes anyway. As long as you keep yourself in check and don't go putting on mega amounts of fat and keep the diet good then I wouldn't worry about it, will be all the more worth it when you get into tshirt weather and you have just finished a cut a few lbs heavier and leaner than you were last summer.


Very valid points mate, I know I'm kinda going **** about face with the diet cycle, after all who doesn't want a warm winter coat lol...

As far as the opposite sex is concerned I have the reverse issues... Why now I getting in shape when I have been happy enough the past years... On the plus side the mrs has taken an interest and been cracking on herself.

The problem is the fear of fat and nothing else I guess... I just know that fat fvcks inside me dying to burst out 

On a serious note it's safe to say I'm not going back to how I was, I think being aware that at some point I am going to stall helps keep a loss of motivation in check too...


----------



## AAlan

sounds all good then mate happy days :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

Fasted 5k followed by session 13

Weight: N/A (cheat day yesterday, ish)

Squats

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

45kg 1x5

55kg 5x5

Bench

27.5kg 2x5

47.5kg 5x5

Rows

47.5kg 5x5

Had to increase rest period to 90secs, nearly stalled on the second set using 60secs lol...

Dips 3xF

Chins 3xF

All in all relatively happy apart from bench form was straying a little today, a few reps I found more shoulder bearing than chest... Nothing a few catch ups on you tube won't cure hopefully


----------



## AAlan

I had to increase to 90 seconds on shoulder press on Friday or I don't think I would have got the last 2 sets done. Good effort in completing all sets. I always feel better and feel like I have worked if I need to dig a bit deeper to get the sets finished.


----------



## jimmywst

Aye lad, starting to feel like things are getting interesting now, even had to squeeze out the squats today


----------



## jimmywst

Nothing beats the week day rest days...

I can do [email protected] all tonight safe in the knowledge I'm hitting the weights again first thing


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good mate, subbed.

When you want to grow anything you have to feed it enough! You know from my journal that Ive had that hammered into me recently......


----------



## AAlan

must admit I'm quite enjoying my rest night tonight as well mate. Have you had any more thoughts on the diet side of things since we spoke about it the other day?


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> Looking good mate, subbed.
> 
> When you want to grow anything you have to feed it enough! You know from my journal that Ive had that hammered into me recently......


Cheers for popping in bro, shut shop on the last journal purely because I'm starting my next phase.. Out with the old in with the new 

After a lot of advice and mental torture I'm shifting to a bulk at the start of next week.

Not going mental just increase of 300 above maintenance then a further 200 when I'm happy with how the initial increase goes. (Hopefully 2weeks window)

Stepping up cardio on rest days only, maintaining light cardio on lift days and full blown HIIT on rest days.

Can't be afraid of a little food


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> must admit I'm quite enjoying my rest night tonight as well mate. Have you had any more thoughts on the diet side of things since we spoke about it the other day?


Just posted it to Mr B's comment mucker.

Gonna try me one of those "winter coats"


----------



## AAlan

Good man, you know it makes sense. A light winter coat never hurt anyone you just gotta make sure you keep it in check and don't go too far with it. That was why I paniced and nearly got the mountain bike out for some crash cardio on sunday after my weekly weigh in! lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Good man, you know it makes sense. A light winter coat never hurt anyone you just gotta make sure you keep it in check and don't go too far with it. That was why I paniced and nearly got the mountain bike out for some crash cardio on sunday after my weekly weigh in! lol


That did make me chuckle...

I know I'm gonna be a paranoid Jessie for a while hence the two stage calorie increase...

Also gonna be using the mirror more than scales I think, keep it clean it should be ok


----------



## AAlan

nothing wrong with being a little cautious, last thing you want to end up having to do is spend more time than you really need to cutting before you can bulk again.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> nothing wrong with being a little cautious, last thing you want to end up having to do is spend more time than you really need to cutting before you can bulk again.


Lol aye but then Again I've never seen my abs so I'm not gonna miss them


----------



## jimmywst

Right the knuckle down time:

Weight 174lbs (+1)

Warm up squats sets had to be done in the smith... No way pedro was I sticking in there for the mains so waited patiently for the rack.

Squats

20kg 1x5

40kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

60kg 5x5

Over head press

20kg 2x5

25kg 1x5

35kg 5x5

Felt lighter this session... Breezed up no lower back stiffness or niggle,

Could have done without a PR hollering "squeeze the glutes" before each set ......

Deads

80kg 1x5

Rest period increased to 90secs across the board.

No time for isolations this morning sadly but will break out the bench tonight I think.


----------



## AAlan

Was it a bloke or a woman shouting squeeze those glutes? Perhaps it was a request for a feel and not a daft motivational rant! Lol


----------



## jimmywst

Lol...sadly a brick outhouse of a geezer

:blink:

Resident comedian too


----------



## AAlan

Ah, nae luck mate! Lol

Good workout there, pulling good numbers on the deadlifts there.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Ah, nae luck mate! Lol
> 
> Good workout there, pulling good numbers on the deadlifts there.


Cheers bro,

Luckily I do a lot of lifting with work, alot of its from ground up so the whole mechanics of the dead are almost second nature.

I was brutally tempted to throw a few more plates on it this morning if I'm honest but I behaved myself


----------



## AAlan

That's the temptation I have been resisting with squats an deadlifts, going to up the weight on deads tonight tho.


----------



## George-Bean

I struggle not to go mad. As you know Jimmy lol.


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I struggle not to go mad. As you know Jimmy lol.


Ha ha don't I just bud... Right little dynamo (no ****)


----------



## jimmywst

Bouncing off the walls today.. The [email protected] hole was deserted so I pretty much had the opportunity to swan about like a boss...no "selfies" though 

Session 15 goes off like this

Body weight 174lbs (+\-0)

Squats

Body weight 5x5

(Cramped up after cardio first thing)

20kg 1x5

32.5kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

62.5kg 5x5

Found myself rocking on my balls of my feet for a couple of reps today, gonna invest in some new trainers first and foremost (had comfort issues for a while) cos I don't feel supported on my feet at the moment, if that makes sense.

Bench press

20kg 2x10

50kg 5x5

Barbell rows

50kg 5x5

First set I tried off of the base bar on the squat rack but finished off the last 4 from the floor... Something about the rack lift didn't feel right.

All the prattling around kinda out me behind time so if I'm doing isolations I will crack them out tonight...

All in all feeling fresh and fruity so have a cracking Friday !


----------



## George-Bean

I got converse all stars for squatting, some guys do it barefoot.


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I got converse all stars for squatting, some guys do it barefoot.


Now there's an idea... I like the idea of barefoot bro.


----------



## AAlan

Looks another good session mate, I'm with gb on the barefoot squats. Just make sure a stinky footed person hasn't been in before you. Don't want to end up with a varruca or something cheesy like that.


----------



## DigIt

good progress dude. what are you eating macro wise atm? high fat like 80g+ is strongly advised as natural lifters we are more dependant on fat to make testosterone, something roids stop the production of i think


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> good progress dude. what are you eating macro wise atm? high fat like 80g+ is strongly advised as natural lifters we are more dependant on fat to make testosterone, something roids stop the production of i think


Hello bud,

Diets a bit iffy at the moment, was following recomp but will be going lean bulk as of Monday.

Fats were moderate to low but now the weights piling on the bar I'm gonna aim for the 70-80g fat level, 200carbs, 180-200g protein, well somewhere around there any way, watch this space for the new diet (weekend to fine tune)

As for the roids I'm not exactly clued up so I couldn't comment lol

Although I'm intrigued by the PH approach

(Maybe once I hit a natural plateau...if I'm feeling cheeky lol but that's a long way off yet)


----------



## DigIt

which routine are u following again mate? I'm doing starting strength. Again lol. Recovered good bit of strength already


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> which routine are u following again mate? I'm doing starting strength. Again lol. Recovered good bit of strength already


I'm doing the stronglifts fella.

Same routine in essence. Really can't knock it so far. How long you been in the swing of it?


----------



## aad123

Iv recently started a 5x5 routine to so Iv popped in to see how its going for you. You have made some good strength gains so far, keep up the good work.

Subbed.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Iv recently started a 5x5 routine to so Iv popped in to see how its going for you. You have made some good strength gains so far, keep up the good work.
> 
> Subbed.


Welcome in mate

To be honest I wish I had done this ages ago, from a raw strength point of view I can't knock it.

What's your routine sitting like?


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Jimbob ;-D


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> Morning Jimbob ;-D


How do buddy. See things are coming along nicely over your place as always.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I'm doing the stronglifts fella.
> 
> Same routine in essence. Really can't knock it so far. How long you been in the swing of it?


yeah lovin it but squatting 3x a week heavy is starting to take its toll haha. just back in now 4 weeks. gunning for 100kg squat by next driday!


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> yeah lovin it but squatting 3x a week heavy is starting to take its toll haha. just back in now 4 weeks. gunning for 100kg squat by next driday!


Nicely done mate,

I can't see myself hitting treble figures before the new year. Keep us posted how it goes :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

Quandary...

To train or not to train.

My buddy has just got back from a year in oz where apparently he has been developing a love for weight training.

So first thing he does is hound me (after being informed I've started)

And is trying to get me down to his new gym to go through my paces and have a catch up.

He's currently an "all over workout" kinda guy, fours times a week, so I'm thinking go along, have a bash but keep things moderate or talk him into meeting up once the eldest has gone to his old mans and have a cheeky OJ or two......


----------



## George-Bean

Go do an all over with him, its great to mix it up now and then, esp with a buddy.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Welcome in mate
> 
> To be honest I wish I had done this ages ago, from a raw strength point of view I can't knock it.
> 
> What's your routine sitting like?


workout 1

squat

hang clean and press

bent row

workout 2

deadlifts

dips

chins

plain and simple (just like me)

train 3 times a week and eat like a horse.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> workout 1
> 
> squat
> 
> hang clean and press
> 
> bent row
> 
> workout 2
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> dips
> 
> chins
> 
> plain and simple (just like me)
> 
> train 3 times a week and eat like a horse.


Looks good mate, like the idea if the clean and press, once I'm done with the strongs I'm looking more into the power lifts I think.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning people,

Got the all over done yesterday, nothing major just more of a going through the paces, couple of times I could feel the lower back tightening up so just took it easy. All in all a good session, I can see the appeal of an all over but would never have the time before work lol.

Feet up today, crack on first thing....


----------



## George-Bean

Rest days are good mate ;-D You anywhere near the Barbican Jimmy?


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> Rest days are good mate ;-D You anywhere near the Barbican Jimmy?


No mate. I live in the south east outside the city, although I'm always either passing or round that area on a work day. You need something?


----------



## George-Bean

My buddy lives there, he's looking for a workout buddy, great lad.


----------



## DigIt

good sesh yesterday then?

i'm up for cardio here then to work at 2


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> workout 1
> 
> squat
> 
> hang clean and press
> 
> bent row
> 
> workout 2
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> dips
> 
> chins
> 
> plain and simple (just like me)
> 
> train 3 times a week and eat like a horse.


whats a 'hang' clean and press ;o?

good simple program as well mate. how many dips can you get?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> whats a 'hang' clean and press ;o?
> 
> good simple program as well mate. how many dips can you get?


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> My buddy lives there, he's looking for a workout buddy, great lad.


Gotcha, shame its not practical really mate, finding myself increasingly in need of a gym buddy.


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> whats a 'hang' clean and press ;o?
> 
> good simple program as well mate. how many dips can you get?


Have a look on youtube for the hand clean and press, its a great exercise but very taxing. Works the traps and shoulders really well but it takes a little time to get the movement correct.

Dips are bodyweight plus 15kg, completed all 5 sets of 5 so tomorrow I will go for 5x5 with 16.25kg


----------



## aad123

I used to have a regular training partner but when the kids came along it became increasingly difficult to schedual training so now I have to train alone. I miss having someone to push me but I just put my tunes on now and get into the zone. The benifit with the 5x5 is that you dont go to failure so its safe to do on your own, although I do use a power rack for squats as you never know.

Have a good rest day.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I used to have a regular training partner but when the kids came along it became increasingly difficult to schedual training so now I have to train alone. I miss having someone to push me but I just put my tunes on now and get into the zone. The benifit with the 5x5 is that you dont go to failure so its safe to do on your own, although I do use a power rack for squats as you never know.
> 
> Have a good rest day.


To be honest mate it wouldn't fit in with my gym time any way... If or when things get too heavy or at least something worries me I will just drag a bench into the squat rack...

I normally throw the ear phones in mainly to just get into my own place, crack on and get out.

Just find yourself getting bored of the same old tunes, spend half my rest time shuffling through lol.

Rest day and 18month old haven gone hand in hand today but I wouldn't have it any other way really.


----------



## aad123

Due to family stuff I had to change my workout times untill after the kids are in bed, some nights Im in the gym at 9.30pm. Not ideal but its the way things are with children. I still get my training done and I get to spend time with the wife and kids too so everyones happy. No such thing as a rest day in our house.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Due to family stuff I had to change my workout times untill after the kids are in bed, some nights Im in the gym at 9.30pm. Not ideal but its the way things are with children. I still get my training done and I get to spend time with the wife and kids too so everyones happy. No such thing as a rest day in our house.


Lol I know that feeling... Used to do PM sessions but found (or should i say it was pointed out) that I didn't see the mrs much so switched it to before work...until I get under her feet again


----------



## aad123

I used to go straight from work but thats just not an option now and to be honest I dont mind training late as the gym is normally very quiet so I can get my workout done without having to wait for equipment. There is no chance of me training before work, I love my bed far too much. Wife doesn't mind as it gives her time to watch her soaps and mess about on facebook etc.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I used to go straight from work but thats just not an option now and to be honest I dont mind training late as the gym is normally very quiet so I can get my workout done without having to wait for equipment. There is no chance of me training before work, I love my bed far too much. Wife doesn't mind as it gives her time to watch her soaps and mess about on facebook etc.


I'm used to 4am starts but I'm dreading them come the time the squats get heavy... Can see it being brutal, may have to rethink then.

I envy you swerving the soaps... Bain of my life! Hence why I'm on here each evening.


----------



## aad123

Im sure this happens all over the country but when I want to watch something the wife wont stop talking but as soon as Eastenders comes on I cant even breath loudly.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Im sure this happens all over the country but when I want to watch something the wife wont stop talking but as soon as Eastenders comes on I cant even breath loudly.


Haha brilliant its not just me then

I just sit there and predict the plot... Drives her potty cos my total [email protected] is never that far off!


----------



## aad123

They are so predictable it unreal. My favourite game is the quess who's going to die at the start of casualty. I have a fairly good success rate.

Well enough of my crazy nonsense it's almost time for bed.


----------



## faultline

I'm exactly the same, I train ever evenings once the kids r in bed or if my off days are midweek then in the morning once the kids go to school.

One of the benefits of training in the shed is I could go out there at 2am if need be.

And yeah it does get me away from all the sh!t that's on tv


----------



## jimmywst

Man down......man down!!!

Mixed bag of nuts and and an injury.

Session 16

Squats

20kg 1x5

35kg 1x5

50kg 1x5

65kg 4x5 (1x4)

Last rep of the last working set and disaster kinda struck, went down and just as I'm starting to push back up when I feel a "twang" inside my groin on the left, resulting in the rack catching the bar and me on my **** wondering what the [email protected] just happened....

Stretched it out and paced around the gym for a while... Feels as tight as hell and every now and then the pain causes me to catch my breath but I'm still walking and it's easing.

Back to the session.

Over head press

37.5kg 5x5

After attempting to load 57.5kg onto the bar!! For some reason I loaded 37.5 onto the bar and two 10's No wonder I couldn't press it

Head was well and truly out the game now so had to walk away for a while and get back to the completed set.

Deads

90kg 1x5

About the only thing I didn't have an issue with.

Just one of those days.

Looking forward to making amends on Wednesday.


----------



## DigIt

strong deadlift jim!  i had a little twitch in my right knee on friday...still kinda twitchy/sore when i squat. REALLY dont wanna have to sit squats out today but for the sake of a serious injury i will...ugh lol

this injury was down to squat technique, feet width. im very knew to squatting


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> strong deadlift jim!  i had a little twitch in my right knee on friday...still kinda twitchy/sore when i squat. REALLY dont wanna have to sit squats out today but for the sake of a serious injury i will...ugh lol
> 
> this injury was down to squat technique, feet width. im very knew to squatting


Morning bud.

At least you got the mentality to rest it to some extent.

I found the squat set up the hardest to get right, only because I wanted to make sure I get as much out of them as possible.

If I'm not 100% Wednesday I may throw some box squats in to save going past parallel. Fingers crossed it won't come to that.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Morning bud.
> 
> At least you got the mentality to rest it to some extent.
> 
> I found the squat set up the hardest to get right, only because I wanted to make sure I get as much out of them as possible.
> 
> If I'm not 100% Wednesday I may throw some box squats in to save going past parallel. Fingers crossed it won't come to that.


yeah it can be difficult, you gotta unrack the bar and then find your feet after. i think it helps to look over technique instructing videos just before you head down training. helped a lot with my deadlifting technique 

im gonna start a little journal here btw, have a pop in!


----------



## AAlan

Been busy in here since I was last on!

Not good news on the injury mate how is it feeling now? Hope it's nothing serious. Fair play to you getting the rest of the session finished though, well done.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> yeah it can be difficult, you gotta unrack the bar and then find your feet after. i think it helps to look over technique instructing videos just before you head down training. helped a lot with my deadlifting technique
> 
> im gonna start a little journal here btw, have a pop in!


I will have a shufty later on bud :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Been busy in here since I was last on!
> 
> Not good news on the injury mate how is it feeling now? Hope it's nothing serious. Fair play to you getting the rest of the session finished though, well done.


Luckily enough it's easing...

I'm starting to think squats are a bad omen lol.


----------



## AAlan

Squats are the devil mate, but highly addictive!


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst

Off down to the shed tonight I think, dust off the gear down there and take stock.

Things moving along now with a house purchase so I need to see what's going and what's not,

And more importantly what I can purchase to sneak into the new place *cough*

Probably have a play with some isolations tonight (which i need to structure around lift days I think, all suggestions welcome) , it may be a mental thing but I really don't feel like I've had a work out today..bar the retarded groin...


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Off down to the shed tonight I think, dust off the gear down there and take stock.
> 
> Things moving along now with a house purchase so I need to see what's going and what's not,
> 
> And more importantly what I can purchase to sneak into the new place *cough*
> 
> Probably have a play with some isolations tonight (which i need to structure around lift days I think, all suggestions welcome) , it may be a mental thing but I really don't feel like I've had a work out today..bar the retarded groin...


you need help with routine bud?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> you need help with routine bud?


Tbh mate I'm just thinking of the best compound free weight exercises to do in conjunction with the programme.

I got three lift days so I'm thinking

Mon back and bi

Wed chest and tri

Fri legs

Obviously I'm still using the chins, dips, planks and crunches straight after the

Morning lifts at the minute but feel like squeezing in a little extra before the weights get too heavy.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Tbh mate I'm just thinking of the best compound free weight exercises to do in conjunction with the programme.
> 
> I got three lift days so I'm thinking
> 
> Mon back and bi
> 
> Wed chest and tri
> 
> Fri legs
> 
> Obviously I'm still using the chins, dips, planks and crunches straight after the
> 
> Morning lifts at the minute but feel like squeezing in a little extra before the weights get too heavy.


i thought you was on stronglifts 5x5 mate?

less is more imo pal. but if it's working you can't knock it :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i thought you was on stronglifts 5x5 mate?
> 
> less is more imo pal. but if it's working you can't knock it :thumb:


Lol I am mate and rule of thumb is leave it alone... I was just toying with some assistance stuff more than anything.


----------



## AAlan

I'm not sure that the Mon, Wed, Fri specific exercises would be a good idea mate. Might be best to work something around the stronglifts routine since what you do on a monday this week will be different to what you do on monday next week.

My tri's always feel minced after overhead presses but normally ok after bench press so I personally would maybe do tri's on bench day rather than overhead press day. Obviously you might be different but maybe something worth considering before spending too much time trying to work out a routine mate.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm not sure that the Mon, Wed, Fri specific exercises would be a good idea mate. Might be best to work something around the stronglifts routine since what you do on a monday this week will be different to what you do on monday next week.
> 
> My tri's always feel minced after overhead presses but normally ok after bench press so I personally would maybe do tri's on bench day rather than overhead press day. Obviously you might be different but maybe something worth considering before spending too much time trying to work out a routine mate.


I hadn't really thought that through mate....I didn't take into account the alternating days lol, that said by the time the groups start taking a pounding I would probably drop the assistance stuff any way.


----------



## jimmywst

It's probably better off being a case of if it taint broke dont fix it....

I just get fanciful at times lol.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> It's probably better off being a case of if it taint broke dont fix it....
> 
> I just get fanciful at times lol.


haha don't start chopping & changing brohan. sometimes routine can get the better of us and we wanna spice up but you just gotta stick with whats working...as you said if it aint broke don't fix it!

if you're really feeling it though take a week off. you'll be grinding your teeth to get back in


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> haha don't start chopping & changing brohan. sometimes routine can get the better of us and we wanna spice up but you just gotta stick with whats working...as you said if it aint broke don't fix it!
> 
> if you're really feeling it though take a week off. you'll be grinding your teeth to get back in


Grrrrr will have plenty of opportunity to rest over the crimbo period lol.

Won't be getting to my gym and the home set up isn't really sturdy enough to take 70+kg for the squats.

Other option I'd use the local place but that's £10 a session to walk off the street....


----------



## AAlan

Just something to consider mate.

Loving the new pic btw! lol


----------



## George-Bean

I have grown to really like ass to grass squats, they are killing me but I like um.


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I have grown to really like ass to grass squats, they are killing me but I like um.


It's always a love hate relationship


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> It's always a love hate relationship


this whole thing is a love/hat relationship!!

love every second of it, hate ever second OUT of it LOL!! so gutted that i can't lift tomorrow


----------



## aad123

I agree with Digit that you should stick to your programme as additional exercises will cut into your recovery and as a natural trainer your recovery will be less than an assisted trainer. If you want to add in some iso work then just add 1 exercise per workout. The routine I based my prog on says to select from one of the following: curls, skull crushers or calf raises but after Iv finished my 3 compound movements I have nothing left to give so I just stick to the basics.

For squats I find that I feel the exercise far more by going ass to the ground, this also brings your hamstrings and clutes into play and increases knee stability. By stopping short you will only develope your quads and create a muscle inballance which can cause knee problems. I tore my knee cartilage years ago playing rugby and had to build up very slowly but my physio advised squats done correctly would strengthen my knee joint to allow for the cartilage dammage. I find it amazing when people say they dont squat becasue they dont want to dammage their knees because I have a dammaged knee but have had no problems squatting. Still hate squats though!


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> I agree with Digit that you should stick to your programme as additional exercises will cut into your recovery and as a natural trainer your recovery will be less than an assisted trainer. If you want to add in some iso work then just add 1 exercise per workout. The routine I based my prog on says to select from one of the following: curls, skull crushers or calf raises but after Iv finished my 3 compound movements I have nothing left to give so I just stick to the basics.
> 
> For squats I find that I feel the exercise far more by going ass to the ground, this also brings your hamstrings and clutes into play and increases knee stability. By stopping short you will only develope your quads and create a muscle inballance which can cause knee problems. I tore my knee cartilage years ago playing rugby and had to build up very slowly but my physio advised squats done correctly would strengthen my knee joint to allow for the cartilage dammage. I find it amazing when people say they dont squat becasue they dont want to dammage their knees because I have a dammaged knee but have had no problems squatting. Still hate squats though!


spot on mate :thumb: going below parallel helps build up the leg muscles so they take tension off the knee cap. squats are awesome 

you're bang on right about recovery too. i done obliques on sunday and suffered somewhat intensity wise at gym yesterday, even tho i kept squats lighter they still felt heavy (my obliques are aching today lol)


----------



## aad123

If Im feeling a little flat I will drop the weight and just slow the movement down to increase the time under tension. You just have to make the weight work for you. Its not all about shifting huge weight, for me its about working the muscle effectivly.


----------



## George-Bean

aad123 said:


> If Im feeling a little flat I will drop the weight and just slow the movement down to increase the time under tension. You just have to make the weight work for you. Its not all about shifting huge weight, for me its about working the muscle effectivly.


Such wise words.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning muchachos!

No lifts this morning, bounced through the door at 2am after a 21hr shift and back out by 5am this morning so I gotta be sensible... Strangely the body feels willing but my concentration levels are through the floor.

Example 1: putting the kettle in the fridge after making a cuppa coffee.

Example 2: hunting high and low for fifteen minutes for my beanie which I know for a fact I was wearing last night.... To eventually find it on my head. Bad times.

I will play catch up on the journals later.


----------



## faultline

Haha nice one, wtf you have to be back out so early after a 21 hr shift? I'd tell em to do one mate.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Haha nice one, wtf you have to be back out so early after a 21 hr shift? I'd tell em to do one mate.


8hr rest period...total nightmare!

That said I would rather take

My chances at work than suffer the school run !!


----------



## aad123

21 hours is 3 days work so I would take the next 2 days off. School run, then gym followed by bed. How do you expect to function on 3 hours sleep ?

Im with you on the kettle in the fridge, the other day I started my car to defrost then spent 10mins trying to find my car keys. Thats me after 8 hours so god knows what Id be like on 3.


----------



## AAlan

Wouldn't be me mate, gotta watch if you are driving for work. If something happens when you are out on the road due to exhaustion I bet your work won't be slow in taking a step back and leaving you in the brown stuff mate. My work are mega strick on working hours to the point my old area manager told me it would be a discaplinary if I went over a 12 hour shift.


----------



## DigIt

...i guess being a student isn't all bad lol

is there a way to jump to threads i've started or do i have to go search for it? needa update my journal


----------



## faultline

R u on Pc or using tapatalk?


----------



## jimmywst

Sorry lads only just seen the posts will get back on here when I'm home from fvcking work....I'm starting to take it personally now....


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> R u on Pc or using tapatalk?


i'm on pc mostly mate


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> ...i guess being a student isn't all bad lol
> 
> is there a way to jump to threads i've started or do i have to go search for it? needa update my journal


Go to your profile and select started threads and it should be there.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Sorry lads only just seen the posts will get back on here when I'm home from fvcking work....I'm starting to take it personally now....


I think they are taking the p1ss mate, after a 21 hour shift as well. Id be fuming :cursing:


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I think they are taking the p1ss mate, after a 21 hour shift as well. Id be fuming :cursing:


Literally just walked in bud.

Walking dead is an understatement. Had to leave my van on site up town, train it home...serious chance something could have gone wrong and it would have been reckless to drive tonight b

Safe to say the diets gone to crap today, had to get a few sugar fixes here and there and my blood stream has to be 90% caffeine.

Will catch up on the days goings on tomorrow.


----------



## AAlan

That's an obscene amount of hours you have just put in the last couple of days mate. Hope things calm down a bit the rest of the week for you.


----------



## aad123

Are you a service engineer ? I had a friend who worked for Caterpillar and he worked some crazy hours.


----------



## George-Bean

Reps for taking the train home. Seriously sensible and the right thing to do.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That's an obscene amount of hours you have just put in the last couple of days mate. Hope things calm down a bit the rest of the week for you.


You and me both lol


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Are you a service engineer ? I had a friend who worked for Caterpillar and he worked some crazy hours.


Job title I'm a service engineer but its hard to explain really, only a small team on the road so we pretty much cover every aspect of the trade.

Officially contracted 8-4:30 that's the only saving grace, smash the over time.


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> Reps for taking the train home. Seriously sensible and the right thing to do.


Cheers mate, appreciated as always

You gotta play sensible when there is kids involved, also I know I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I ended up endangering someone else.


----------



## jimmywst

Evening guys,

Doing some thinking whilst the grub prep is happening.

Choked I miss a session midweek, was hoping to hit 3 digits on the deads but will have to wait till Monday now but whilst on the subject... Any one suffer from back pumps??


----------



## faultline

I did until I started wearing a belt, really helps


----------



## jimmywst

Hmmmmm food for thought mate


----------



## aad123

If you get back pumps from deads it could be due to your technique. Try having a look at a Rippetoe training video on youtube, it may be something else but its worth a look. I used to suffer a little as my hips were too high and by back angle was too deep, I was almost parallel to the floor. Now I reset for every rep, drop my hips and keep my back at about 45 degrees whilst driving my chest forwards. Once Im in the correct position then I begin the drive, you may have to adjust you body angle to allow for your height etc. Give it a go.


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> I did until I started wearing a belt, really helps


I never got on with a belt, just didn't feel right.


----------



## DigIt

ALL about the technique :thumbup1:


----------



## faultline

Of course technique is very important always, but once you get to the top end of the weight you can lift then a belt is useful.

You don't see men on worlds strongest man lifting hundreds of kilos of weight without a belt in, just keeps you a bit tighter.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning boys...

On the subject of belts I was having a mooch this morning and the amount of people wearing belts was amazing. Even in the machines lol, I've got one indoors but don't think I'm lifting anywhere near the weights I need to worry about yet. Joys of Manual lifting for years has taught me one thing.

Bounced out the gym today... Fvcking good to be back.


----------



## AAlan

What was today's workout bud?


----------



## jimmywst

Session 17

178lbs (+4)

Squats

40kg 2x5

50kg 1x5

67.5kg 5x5

Rows (bb style alternating open and closed grips)

52kg 5x5

Bench

30kg 2x5

45kg 1x5

55kg 5x5

Nothing in towards to report just mentally feeling slot better for gettin the lifts in


----------



## jimmywst

Assistance work

Dips (unassisted)

3x8

Chins (unassisted)

2x8

1x6 (all the will in the world wasn't getting me up for the last two reps, dangled there long enough though lol)


----------



## faultline

I only wear a belt if I'm deadlifting over 100kg or squaring over 80kg, just keeps it nice n tight, and lessens chances of injury imo


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I only wear a belt if I'm deadlifting over 100kg or squaring over 80kg, just keeps it nice n tight, and lessens chances of injury imo


I can see that logic mate


----------



## George-Bean

I'm not deadlifting without a belt, my last bad back put me back weeks.


----------



## aad123

I find that if I use a belt for deadlifts it puts a lot of preasure on my lower abb area in the crease where my legs join my body ( just to the side of my pubic bone ). In the past I used to get a burning pain but since I stopped wearing a belt and sorted my form I have not had this problem. Although now Iv said that it will happen next time I do deads. I have lifted 140kg without a belt with no issues, its just my personal preference. By not wearing a belt I find it tightens my core muscles as they are forced to stabilize my body but each to their own.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning all,

Trust you all had a nice weekend....

I love Mondays! Fasted 5k HIIT followed by

Session 18

178lbs (+/-0)

Squats

40kg 2x5

70kg 5x5

No problems there, felt I could have gone all day

Over head press

30kg 1x5

35kg 1x5

40kg 5x5

Last few reps were really slow on the up...lock out and down in the same fashion. Not long before I stall I reckon

Deads

100kg 1x5

So pleased I broke the 3 digit barrier!!

Dips 3x8

Chins 3x8

Have a good day guys....

Off to finally have breakfast, totally hank today.


----------



## DigIt

great workout man maybe add 5k to squat next time? It probably felt smother because you were well warned up from hiit. What do you do for it mate?


----------



## aad123

Well done on breaking through 100kg. Next milestone will be the 100kg squat.. :thumb:

With the OH Press you could look at getting hold of some 0.5kg weights or even some of those strap on ankle weights, Im sure you could get them in 0.5kg weights. If you put these around your wrist you can add 1kg at a time which will be more manageable as you get close to your limit. I had some steel plates cut at work to fit an olimpic bar that were 0.5kg and they were great as sometimes 2.5kg is too much of a jump. Just a shame someone stole them.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Well done on breaking through 100kg. Next milestone will be the 100kg squat.. :thumb:
> 
> With the OH Press you could look at getting hold of some 0.5kg weights or even some of those strap on ankle weights, Im sure you could get them in 0.5kg weights. If you put these around your wrist you can add 1kg at a time which will be more manageable as you get close to your limit. I had some steel plates cut at work to fit an olimpic bar that were 0.5kg and they were great as sometimes 2.5kg is too much of a jump. Just a shame someone stole them.


Cheers bud,

Aiming for the 100k squat mid to late January hopefully...is it sad I'm excited about it? Lol

Regarding the press that's a good shout on the smaller weights..

Hadn't thought about the accessory type before and also a good idea with the homemade version too..in my line I'm always playing with pipe work and such so a couple of pipe flanges should do the trick.


----------



## AAlan

Good workout again bud, well done with getting into 3 digit lifts. I recon my grip is a little way away from being able to cope with a pull that heavy.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> great workout man maybe add 5k to squat next time? It probably felt smother because you were well warned up from hiit. What do you do for it mate?


For the HIIT?

I just run 5k using 1min sprint, 1.5min jog...sometimes increase the jog time to 2mins if I'm feeling lethargic.

Granted the sprint pace slackens somewhat during the distance but always make sure the BPM is on the up.

I'm a little weary of loading too much per session mate lol.. My heart says go for it my head reins me in.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Good workout again bud, well done with getting into 3 digit lifts. I recon my grip is a little way away from being able to cope with a pull that heavy.


Cheers mate. Feel mentally good for it,

Grip wise I switched to a hook grip today which felt great, nice and secure but I've always had a relatively strong grip

You could always try some towel chins or something along those lines to improve grip strength.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## aad123

I find my grip goes on deads. I do as many as I can unassisted but once it goes I get the wrist straps out. If I didn't use the straps my back just wouldn't get worked hard enough. They only cost a few quid and make a big difference.


----------



## DigIt

liquid chalk guys :thumbup1:

seriously it's only £5 mp sell it (although i hate the company) i promise you will not find better for grip

i use it on my heavy set for deadlifts


----------



## jimmywst

I may look into straps and chalks lads at some stage, may even prove to be a necessity, at the moment it's just causing havoc with the callouses built up...manual works left my hands leathery at the best of times.


----------



## jimmywst

On the plus side... Having a heavy grub day, just demolished 400g of chicken breast, stir fried peppers and onions, cheeky little Mexican seasoning, some fresh jalapeños and low fat sour creme and chive garnish.

Gotta love bulking at times


----------



## DigIt

that sounds great. i had a venison burger earlier, it was rotten lol. gonna try ostrich next time

the alcohol in liquid chalk might irritate your hands. my mate/training partner says his hands go mental because of his callouses when he uses liquid chalk

i think he's just a pussy tbh  how bad are your callouses?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> that sounds great. i had a venison burger earlier, it was rotten lol. gonna try ostrich next time
> 
> the alcohol in liquid chalk might irritate your hands. my mate/training partner says his hands go mental because of his callouses when he uses liquid chalk
> 
> i think he's just a pussy tbh  how bad are your callouses?


Dare I say it...probably taste like chicken!!!

Tbh mate they are only on the pads of my hands... Worse one is under the wedding ring as to be expected..

When the time comes I can see how they go I guess..


----------



## DigIt

LOL i ****ing hope not. i'm so sick of chicken it's a horrible meat! 9/10 times i can't stomach the fillets i cook so i have to chop them up into a salad :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> LOL i ****ing hope not. i'm so sick of chicken it's a horrible meat! 9/10 times i can't stomach the fillets i cook so i have to chop them up into a salad :lol:


Quite possible the random quote of the day... Honestly don't like chicken? I'm only assuming its gonna taste the same due to the nature of the animal it's hacked off of


----------



## DigIt

oh, right. cause it's flightless hahaha

yeah bud i can't stand chicken fillets. when i eat out or get a whole chicken from tesco (cooked ones) i can eat it no problem  actually enjoy it

when i first started learning about nutrition, almost 4 years ago, all i ate was the strictest of strict meals for about 6-8 months. because i was like a monk with my food i have developed a dislike to most of those meals :/

plain boiled chicken fillets day in day out, averaging almost 3 kilo of chicken fillets every week (2x200g daily). i just got it in my head that this was the only type of food i could eat and after a while i didnt miss anything else. i dropped a good bit of weight and got some shape to my muscles this way but it's ****ed me up now


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> oh, right. cause it's flightless hahaha
> 
> yeah bud i can't stand chicken fillets. when i eat out or get a whole chicken from tesco (cooked ones) i can eat it no problem  actually enjoy it
> 
> when i first started learning about nutrition, almost 4 years ago, all i ate was the strictest of strict meals for about 6-8 months. because i was like a monk with my food i have developed a dislike to most of those meals :/
> 
> plain boiled chicken fillets day in day out, averaging almost 3 kilo of chicken fillets every week (2x200g daily). i just got it in my head that this was the only type of food i could eat and after a while i didnt miss anything else. i dropped a good bit of weight and got some shape to my muscles this way but it's ****ed me up now


Done it all to death fella,

I can see how that would effect your eating habits.

I'm probably more lazy than anything else, same meals day in day out, same quantities, same times, don't get me wrong I love the structure but I now see food as a necessity than a fancy if that makes sense... Apart from my "cheat days" which mainly consist of

More food than crap food.


----------



## DigIt

oh yeah that will get old fast lol

my family are forever telling me to "sit down and eat your food! you'll not enjoy it standing up!"

i don't particularly enjoy eating because i HAVE to do it - is the mentality. unless i am stoned then i will proper enjoy a pig out :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> oh yeah that will get old fast lol
> 
> my family are forever telling me to "sit down and eat your food! you'll not enjoy it standing up!"
> 
> i don't particularly enjoy eating because i HAVE to do it - is the mentality. unless i am stoned then i will proper enjoy a pig out :lol:


Lol fair play mate, can't stand the stuff myself.... That was my downfall happy to roll tulips or Kings for my mates and endulge in a much session when really I had no need


----------



## Tassotti

subbed. Repped for the 100Kg dead


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> subbed. Repped for the 100Kg dead


Cheers mate...appreciated.

Mental milestone more than anything


----------



## aad123

I'm just off to boil 600g of chicken to go with my rice and greens. I also find that I just eat because I have to a lot of the time. It's just part of the job.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I'm just off to boil 600g of chicken to go with my rice and greens. I also find that I just eat because I have to a lot of the time. It's just part of the job.


Kicks [email protected] out of my 400g!

Even that gave me the sweats


----------



## aad123

That will be 3 meals worth, 600g in one go would be madness. Well unless it was KFC, now that would be doable. I'm more of a fish man myself but my wife hates the stuff, won't even let me cook it at home which is why I have to eat tuna. Got some lovely salmon fillets in the freezer which I cook in the microwave at work, I stink the canteen out once a week.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> That will be 3 meals worth, 600g in one go would be madness. Well unless it was KFC, now that would be doable. I'm more of a fish man myself but my wife hates the stuff, won't even let me cook it at home which is why I have to eat tuna. Got some lovely salmon fillets in the freezer which I cook in the microwave at work, I stink the canteen out once a week.


Had me worried there 

I think food prep and wife's clash quite a bit... I get routinely rollocked for something stinking out the place.

Either that or coking up a storm in the evenings and making her hungry...

Not a battle I expect to win.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning peeps...

Now here's a question what would realistically be considered half decent lifts for a natty weighing in at the 80kg mark?

Thinking of setting myself some targets, added encouragement if you like.


----------



## Tassotti

jimmywst said:


> Morning peeps...
> 
> Now here's a question what would realistically be considered half decent lifts for a natty weighing in at the 80kg mark?
> 
> Thinking of setting myself some targets, added encouragement if you like.


In my book

1 Rep Max

200Kg deadlift

160Kg squat

120Kg bench

Those weight should be your first big target, but you should also have a few small ones as well.

Let's say

150Kg deadlift

120Kg squat

100Kg bench


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> In my book
> 
> 1 Rep Max
> 
> 200Kg deadlift
> 
> 160Kg squat
> 
> 120Kg bench


Woah! Lol... Once I'm done with the stronglifts I'm probably gonna hit the madcow or wendler so that's when the 1rms will come into play.

Guess that's certainly something to aim for bud.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Morning peeps...
> 
> Now here's a question what would realistically be considered half decent lifts for a natty weighing in at the 80kg mark?
> 
> Thinking of setting myself some targets, added encouragement if you like.


1.25 bw bench/bw x 12 reps 1.5 bw squat

2 bw dead


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> 1.25 bw bench/bw x 12 reps 1.5 bw dead
> 
> 2 bw squat


Lol may have to give this bulk a swerve and hit maintenance on that basis 

100kg bench

80kg x12r bench

140kg deads

160kg squat.

Nothing is impossible.


----------



## DigIt

sorry got squat and dead mixed up lol dead should always be more. But Yeah, those are just figures That have stuck with me. They are pretty close even to What tass said too Haha, great minds :thumbup1:

I'll be happy when i can carry the big gas canisters in work with ease again. That way i know my strength is back up to scratch from before i was injured


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> sorry got squat and dead mixed up lol dead should always be more. But Yeah, those are just figures That have stuck with me. They are pretty close even to What tass said too Haha, great minds :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll be happy when i can carry the big gas canisters in work with ease again. That way i know my strength is back up to scratch from before i was injured


I agree mate, it's what kicked this all off for me in the first place, shifting motors about and feeling it ! I'm not 18 anymore and didn't like feeling physically weaker.


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> 1.25 bw bench/bw x 12 reps 1.5 bw squat
> 
> 2 bw dead


Im almost there, just need to up my deadlifts a bit. Mind you I am rather under weight at the moment. 75kg to be exact...


----------



## AAlan

Hey bud not posted in here for a bit but as you know been pretty hectic the last few days. It's a good idea having big long term goals but for me personally from a motivational point of view I would set yourself mini goals to hit along the way. Make a list of the mini goals on a sheet of paper that you can keep then as you hit each one you can tick/cross/score it off the list. As you hit each it will be a boost and keep you focused on what you are trying to achieve.

Sometimes setting a big goal with nothing to aim for in the short term can be demotivational when it takes a while to get close to.


----------



## aad123

Although Im doing the 5x5 system my main goal is not determined by weights lifted, I tend to focus a lot more on muscular development. Im not saying that there is no link between strength and size but I find that some people focus too much on weight and less on how they look in the mirror. This is fine if your goal is purely strength but mine is not, I would rater squat 50kg and have nicely defined quads than squat 250kg and mave no size or shape to my quads. This is an exaggerated examply but Im sure you get my point.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Although Im doing the 5x5 system my main goal is not determined by weights lifted, I tend to focus a lot more on muscular development. Im not saying that there is no link between strength and size but I find that some people focus too much on weight and less on how they look in the mirror. This is fine if your goal is purely strength but mine is not, I would rater squat 50kg and have nicely defined quads than squat 250kg and mave no size or shape to my quads. This is an exaggerated examply but Im sure you get my point.


Very valid example matey.....

I'm all about pure unadulterated strength at the moment...a little muscle and form on the way is a bonus.


----------



## DigIt

i agree with you aad , to an extent

muscle is a side effect to strength so to me it's a reward for reaching my goals  and of course the goals are numbers!!

i've seen you mention time under tension before and that plays a huge role in muscle development. so control the negative of every rep, pause at the top/bottom and squeeze(isometric contraction) - it will aid in the development of your muscles and how they look


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i agree with you aad , to an extent
> 
> muscle is a side effect to strength so to me it's a reward for reaching my goals  and of course the goals are numbers!!
> 
> i've seen you mention time under tension before and that plays a huge role in muscle development. so control the negative of every rep, pause at the top/bottom and squeeze(isometric contraction) - it will aid in the development of your muscles and how they look


In my blinkered little way I hadn't given this much thought.

I slow everything down to control the form, pausing on both movements etc... If anything I think I'm too slow on alot of the routine.

This could be the google quest for tomorrow.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> In my blinkered little way I hadn't given this much thought.
> 
> I slow everything down to control the form, pausing on both movements etc... If anything I think I'm too slow on alot of the routine.
> 
> This could be the google quest for tomorrow.


keep that positive going FAST and HARD. control the negative and be strong, powerful on the positive mate. squueze the bar, really helps :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> keep that positive going FAST and HARD. control the negative and be strong, powerful on the positive mate. squueze the bar, really helps :thumbup1:


I'm on it boss, blast of cardio now then

Gym time...bench and rows today so will put that into practice.


----------



## jimmywst

Session 19

No weight check today had a cheat ish day yesterday so gave it a swerve.

Squats

40kg 1x5

52.5kg 1x5

72.5kg 5x5

Bench

40kg 1x5

47.5kg 1x5

57.kg 5x5

Really felt sluggish on the bench today... Had the strength to complete each rep but slowly digging in to get the bar up..got me a little concerned in all honesty, may not get the chance to bench properly until the new year now so will have to re asses later.

Rows

55kg 5x5

Rocked into the lifts on the last two reps so getting very close to stalling


----------



## jimmywst

Just a side note... Shivering after the session I've realised my entire chest are has exploded in what I can only describe as striations of blood vessels!! I'm hoping its nothing to be concerned about and I'm just being a [email protected]


----------



## Tassotti

you wanna see veins bro


----------



## JANIKvonD

my vein detector was vibrating...well done


----------



## DigIt

hahaha nothing to be worried about at all!! it is blood vessels mate, all full of blood tryiing to supply the working muscles...

as you get leaner/more muscle mass veins become more visible, bigger & thicker  finding new veins in your body is one of the biggest motivation BOOT up the ****!!

good workout too bro, if you think you're about to stall eat a little more. keep increasing squat by 5kg


----------



## jimmywst

JANIKvonD said:


> my vein detector was vibrating...well done


Might want to get that seen to mate 

Cheers though :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

Cheers boys...

Just popping out of nowhere was a shock, didn't expect to step out of the showers looking like an AtoZ


----------



## jimmywst

On a side note in gonna stop hitting the weights fasted and see if that helps with the stalling...


----------



## DigIt

you don't Wanna be trainin with food in your stomach man. U will need to blood away from muscles to digest. Leave about an hour -90 min after a meal


----------



## Tassotti

What type of rows are you doing?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> you don't Wanna be trainin with food in your stomach man. U will need to blood away from muscles to digest. Leave about an hour -90 min after a meal


Lol I appreciate that mate...on lift days I'm up at four an not in the gym till half six... Normally I

Plough through and have breakfast around half seven ish so I have time to get some food in earlier.


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> What type of rows are you doing?


Bit of confusion a couple of days back but as far as I know they are pendlay rows.


----------



## DigIt

fair play mate

whats your diet like?

you could always have a quick scoop in 200ml with some fruit upon waking up. by the time you're training it will be in your veins


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> fair play mate
> 
> whats your diet like?
> 
> you could always have a quick scoop in 200ml with some fruit upon waking up. by the time you're training it will be in your veins


Oh fvck my turn for this conversation. Lol

It's on page 1 of the thread mate. Disregard the "non lift days" diet. I sacked the recomp approach.


----------



## jimmywst

jimmywst said:


> Bit of confusion a couple of days back but as far as I know they are pendlay rows.


Although I do throw in the barbell rows at more of a 45degree angle and open the palms up. (If work has battered me or something sometimes these sit better)


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Oh fvck my turn for this conversation. Lol
> 
> It's on page 1 of the thread mate. Disregard the "non lift days" diet. I sacked the recomp approach.


can you write the macro count for everything you eat dude?

breakfast needs some form of protein


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> can you write the macro count for everything you eat dude?
> 
> breakfast needs some form of protein


Sorry mate I thought they were on there. I'm on my way home so will fire them up this evening.


----------



## DigIt

good stuffs. i should point out that post workout is your biggest window to get nutrients in. post workout shake fast carbs+pro. 1st proper meal after workout (90-120 mins after) complex carbs, high GI preferably (like baked potatoes, pasta) some kind of meat/fish and veggies

not too much fat but its okay if you have eggs or the likes


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> good stuffs. i should point out that post workout is your biggest window to get nutrients in. post workout shake fast carbs+pro. 1st proper meal after workout (90-120 mins after) complex carbs, high GI preferably (like baked potatoes, pasta) some kind of meat/fish and veggies
> 
> not too much fat but its okay if you have eggs or the likes


Post work out is shake with oats, first meal is at 9 (2hrs after gym) and is always chicken and brown rice mate.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Post work out is shake with oats, first meal is at 9 (2hrs after gym) and is always chicken and brown rice mate.


definitely get rid of the oats they are complex carb, slow digesting. have some honey in your shake. or dextrose/malt. even spoonfulls of sugar will do the trick :thumbup1:

it's to suppress cortisol mainly as it is high post workout. stops muscle from growing


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Oh fvck my turn for this conversation. Lol
> 
> It's on page 1 of the thread mate. Disregard the "non lift days" diet. I sacked the recomp approach.


I laughed quite a lot at this comment! Get some caffeine in you just now Jim a late night is looming.

Looks like you are starting to struggle at a similar weight as me on the rows. Another good session tho by the looks of it.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> definitely get rid of the oats they are complex carb, slow digesting. have some honey in your shake. or dextrose/malt. even spoonfulls of sugar will do the trick :thumbup1:
> 
> it's to suppress cortisol mainly as it is high post workout. stops muscle from growing


Right i think I'm getting that mate.

What I will do is get the diet up now and see where we go.

Already covered post work out.

The following macs are purely off of the packaging.

Post work out as it stands

Scimx whey (1scoop)

Pro34g carbs2.9g fat1.5g

Oats

Pro11g carbs60.4g fat8.2g

Meal 1 (9am)

100g brown rice

Pro3.6g carbs21g fats1.3g

100g chicken breast

Pro30.7g carbs0.4g fat1.7g

Meal 2 (12pm)

100g brown rice

Pro3.6g carbs21g fats1.3g

100g chicken breast

Pro30.7g carbs0.4g fat1.7g

3pm can of tuna

Pro33.6g carbs n/a fat 0.2g

meal 3 (5-6pm)

200g lean mince

Pro40.4g carbs0.2g fat9.2g

Pasta 100g

Pro12.3g carbs73.1g fat1.7g

10pm

Quark 125g

Pro16.9 carbs5.1g fat0.2g

2tbsp peanut butter

Pro13.5 carbs9g fat24g

Totals

Protein 190g.

Carbs 193g.

Fat 42g.

This has been the last two weeks ish

Your gonna have to forgive my maths, I'm on my phone.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> See what you've started!!
> 
> All joking apart digs doing some grafting here.
> 
> I laughed quite a lot at this comment! Get some caffeine in you just now Jim a late night is looming.
> 
> Looks like you are starting to struggle at a similar weight as me on the rows. Another good session tho by the looks of it.


----------



## jimmywst

No idea how that post got double posted.... :blink:


----------



## faultline

Back in the land of the living, so back in!

I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Back in the land of the living, so back in!
> 
> I've got alot of catching up to do in these journals.


Welcome back mate... All gone mad all round really


----------



## faultline

Seems like I've missed loads in a couple of days!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Seems like I've missed loads in a couple of days!


To be fair mate...between the sessions and banter poor old @DigIt has been working his [email protected] off trying to get numpties to understand what we are putting into our bodies...feel for the fella cos I'm not the quirkiest when it comes to nutrition


----------



## DigIt

chicken is 20g protein per 100g mate

do not count the protein from veggies, pasta etc. only from protein sources so milk, whey, meats, eggs, fish stuff like that

do you absolutely need the oats PWO?

diet is pretty good looking, good mix of red and white meat. red meat is important for it's natural creatine - but we have no necessity to supplement it for now

2 tbsp peanutbutter, i take it you're just horsing that into ya lol?

if you're finding it hard, get a blender and some whey. 1 scoop (20g protein) per 200ml milk (7g protein, 10g carbs, ?fat) per 25g peanutbutter (about 15g fat i think)

so a nice filling shake is 2 scoops in 400ml with a big scoop of 50g peanutbutter. add in fine oats for a beastly shake :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> chicken is 20g protein per 100g mate
> 
> do not count the protein from veggies, pasta etc. only from protein sources so milk, whey, meats, eggs, fish stuff like that
> 
> do you absolutely need the oats PWO?
> 
> diet is pretty good looking, good mix of red and white meat. red meat is important for it's natural creatine - but we have no necessity to supplement it for now
> 
> 2 tbsp peanutbutter, i take it you're just horsing that into ya lol?
> 
> if you're finding it hard, get a blender and some whey. 1 scoop (20g protein) per 200ml milk (7g protein, 10g carbs, ?fat) per 25g peanutbutter (about 15g fat i think)
> 
> so a nice filling shake is 2 scoops in 400ml with a big scoop of 50g peanutbutter. add in fine oats for a beastly shake :thumbup1:


Cheers bud, I'm dropping the oats as you said earlier....

RE: the peanut butter..I could chuck them in the shake, I did home made protein shakes for bit cottage cheese etc , I'm just addicted to eating the stuff at the moment. 

Mate I will fire you over some well deserved reps later!! Top bloke.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Cheers bud, I'm dropping the oats as you said earlier....
> 
> RE: the peanut butter..I could chuck them in the shake, I did home made protein shakes for bit cottage cheese etc , I'm just addicted to eating the stuff at the moment.
> 
> Mate I will fire you over some well deserved reps later!! Top bloke.


hahaha mental picture of you shovelling spoonfulls of peanutbutter in ya :lol: :lol: it's so thick!!

no worries man happy to help most of the stuff is still fresh in my head since i've come back to training a couple months now :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> hahaha mental picture of you shovelling spoonfulls of peanutbutter in ya :lol: :lol: it's so thick!!
> 
> no worries man happy to help most of the stuff is still fresh in my head since i've come back to training a couple months now :thumbup1:


Trying to prise your tongue off the roof of your mouth is half the fun fella.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Trying to prise your tongue off the roof of your mouth is half the fun fella.


brilliant haha


----------



## faultline

@Diglt are you a nutritionist? What's the story behind the wealth of knowledge?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> @Diglt are you a nutritionist? What's the story behind the wealth of knowledge?


FFS don't give him ideas, next thing I know he's gonna be sending me an invoice.


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> @Diglt are you a nutritionist? What's the story behind the wealth of knowledge?





jimmywst said:


> FFS don't give him ideas, next thing I know he's gonna be sending me an invoice.


hahaha thats right lads, get the shillings out!

everything i know started from here really. once i got a grasp on things i done trial and error on a lot of what i'd learned and finally ask people questions about training and diet

Its all very basic stuff btw guys you should always try to expand on your knowledge :thumbup1:

learn-apply-test-review


----------



## aad123

I love peanut butter, I like to just eat it straight from the spoon, so sticky and nice....I coud easily sit and eat half a tub. Peanut butter on hot crumpets is amazing.

On a serious note I had a look at the diet you posted jimmy ( I can call you Jimmy ? ) and there seemed to be a lack of fruit and veg. Did you just not put it in or do you not eat it ?

DigIt, As you are our new diet guru have a look at mine on my 5x5 thread, let me know your thoughts. Thanks pal.

Faultline, Welcome back.

Have any of you tried Yates Row ? Just watched a video of Dorian training Kai Green and they used them. One of my favorite movements.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I love peanut butter, I like to just eat it straight from the spoon, so sticky and nice....I coud easily sit and eat half a tub. Peanut butter on hot crumpets is amazing.
> 
> On a serious note I had a look at the diet you posted jimmy ( I can call you Jimmy ? ) and there seemed to be a lack of fruit and veg. Did you just not put it in or do you not eat it ?
> 
> DigIt, As you are our new diet guru have a look at mine on my 5x5 thread, let me know your thoughts. Thanks pal.
> 
> Faultline, Welcome back.
> 
> Have any of you tried Yates Row ? Just watched a video of Dorian training Kai Green and they used them. One of my favorite movements.


Morning bud,

You can call me pretty much anything I get called a lot worse believe me! ,  but seriously jimmy is fine.

I eat a few bits of fruit here and there on a daily basis and broccoli , peppers or salad and such likes normally accompanies the meals during the day. I just left them out of the post.

RE:the Yates if I'm right in thinking what they are I sometimes throw these into the working pendlay sets, but I reverse the grip so my bi's get a blast.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning boys,

So been doing some thinking regarding the looming festive period.

I'm taking two weeks (ish) off from the programme (mainly due to not getting the gym) and I'm going to purely focus on form... I'm gonna keep drilling all the lifts till I get everything nailed as possible.

Will probably increase reps with the lighter sets.

The home set up is fairly limited (home made bench rack I've had it loaded up to 50kg but I'm not pushing it any further. (Don't fancy a festive A&E trip)

@Tassotti has put me onto some excellent instructional videos and literature, so by the time business resumes in the new year ideally I want the form to be second nature.

Theory being getting progression on the weight increases bombing along, I appreciate I may have to Deload slightly but it's a small price to pay IMO compared to reaping rewards eventually.

Now onto tomorrow, last session using the o-bars and plates (home gear is 1" standard setup) so I'm gonna push some 1rm's if I'm not to beat from the scheduled weights 

Primarily the deads I think. I feel like there is plenty left in the tank with these and I can't resist pushing myself.

(Obviously wont be silly and risk injury)

Second agenda is nutrition, @DigIt has highlighted unintentionally how much I've neglected the learning side of this so in arming up with some articles/literature and looking forward to having a major cramming session.


----------



## DigIt

it should tell you which post someone has mentioned @ your name, annoying trying to find it lol

sounds like a good plan mucker for sure

can't beat this IMO for deadlift





 use over/under grip for max strength :thumbup1:

what do u mean about not getting the gym pal?


----------



## Tassotti

Mate, if you get a chance, you can pop over to mine for a session. I can check your form. I got Power rack, Bench and about 300Kg of weights. Should be enough yeah ?


----------



## Tassotti

DigIt said:


> *it should tell you which post someone has mentioned @ your name, annoying trying to find it lol*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> sounds like a good plan mucker for sure
> 
> can't beat this IMO for deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use over/under grip for max strength :thumbup1:
> 
> what do u mean about not getting the gym pal?


It does. When you click the notification, it opens your user panel on my activity. You have to then click on mentions and it will have the post there


----------



## DigIt

Tassotti said:


> It does. When you click the notification, it opens your user panel on my activity. You have to then click on mentions and it will have the post there


 :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

According to Dorian Yates the bar should not go lower than your knees when doing a yates row. Other than that the pic looks about right.


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Mate, if you get a chance, you can pop over to mine for a session. I can check your form. I got Power rack, Bench and about 300Kg of weights. Should be enough yeah ?


Cheers for the invite mate,

I would love having someone casting an eye over my form (sounds suspect :blink: )

If something's worth doing its worth doing right after all.

Will have to arrange something in the new year, I can see crimbo being up in the air this year (family visits and fvck knows what else) I would hate to make plans and have to cancel last minute or something.

I will be trying to get some vids up at some point, (I will post them in a couple of places) for the critical eyes  for now.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> it should tell you which post someone has mentioned @ your name, annoying trying to find it lol
> 
> sounds like a good plan mucker for sure
> 
> can't beat this IMO for deadlift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use over/under grip for max strength :thumbup1:
> 
> what do u mean about not getting the gym pal?


My gyms 20miles away from my digs mate (on works door step)

Guarantee week day work outs then but times like this its a pain.


----------



## aad123

Im lucky as my gym is only 5 mins walk from home, still drive to it though...lazy git.

Need to have a look at the christmas opening times.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Im lucky as my gym is only 5 mins walk from home, still drive to it though...lazy git.
> 
> Need to have a look at the christmas opening times.


I've got a cracker of a dungeon up the road mate

1. My mrs would hit the roof if she knew I was running two monthly gym fees 

2. I can never guarantee being about in the evenings so this way it's a win win for me


----------



## aad123

I only changed to this gym recently and it wasn't based on it being close to home but on the fact its open till 10 in the evening. As I have to train after the kids are in bed its ideal for me and at £180 per year all in I couldn't say no.Rough old place but well equiped and quiet in the evening.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I only changed to this gym recently and it wasn't based on it being close to home but on the fact its open till 10 in the evening. As I have to train after the kids are in bed its ideal for me and at £180 per year all in I couldn't say no.Rough old place but well equiped and quiet in the evening.


Sounds like it would have been rude to say no mate.


----------



## faultline

Mines 5 steps out my backdoor lol

I'm thinking about joining a payg gym in new year so I can have the odd sesh out the shed


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Mines 5 steps out my backdoor lol
> 
> I'm thinking about joining a payg gym in new year so I can have the odd sesh out the shed


I like the idea of these mate..

One up the roads a bit steep at £10 a time.

Mines £15 a month but not contract (cost me £50 for that privilege too)


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I like the idea of these mate..
> 
> One up the roads a bit steep at £10 a time.
> 
> Mines £15 a month but not contract (cost me £50 for that privilege too)


mines 17.99 at pure gym, also no contract and 25 joining fee. can't knock it really just a bit busy after 5

cardio gym is 12 quid a month


----------



## jimmywst

So here's the question, do I push for some 1rms tomorrow? Or set a target and try to blast it?

I could use a calculator as a guide but I'm thinking if I work up to a 1rm I'm gonna be suffering fatigue from the build up weights?!?


----------



## Tassotti

What you thinking of going for?

1RMs are nice to have, but there is always a risk of injury.

If you are confident, then go for it. If there is any doubt in your mind about form, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> What you thinking of going for?
> 
> 1RMs are nice to have, but there is always a risk of injury.
> 
> If you are confident, then go for it. If there is any doubt in your mind about form, I wouldn't do it.


Very valid point mate, like I said I'm not going overly silly due to risking injury...

I may just asses the weights in the morning, see how each exercise feels and then take it from there.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> So here's the question, do I push for some 1rms tomorrow? Or set a target and try to blast it?
> 
> I could use a calculator as a guide but I'm thinking if I work up to a 1rm I'm gonna be suffering fatigue from the build up weights?!?


your one rep max won't be affected if you're working up in singles or doubles to 1rm i think that's what you're getting at?


----------



## jimmywst

Yeah that's what I was getting at mate...

Second thing to consider is how I'm feeling tomorrow, spent the day lugging an old cast electric motor (200kg+) up and down stairs today and now I've finally sat down I've realised how much I ache!!  getting too old for this grafting lark.


----------



## jimmywst

It's safe to say that I suffer from being far too enthusiastic about this new found love of weight lifting.


----------



## Tassotti

jimmywst said:


> It's safe to say that I suffer from being far too enthusiastic about this new found love of weight lifting.


That's fantastic !!


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> That's fantastic !!


It is as long as I keep it in check mate.

Sometimes I need to step back and remember it's a lifestyle I've chosen and its not gonna happen over night.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> It's safe to say that I suffer from being far too enthusiastic about this new found love of weight lifting.


i'm the same. i'm like an 10 year old who just got the latest call of duty, live, sleep, breathe it. thinking about having a week off here over xmas as it will go in hand with the alcohol consumption and give the ole muscles a rest lol


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i'm the same. i'm like an 10 year old who just got the latest call of duty, live, sleep, breathe it. thinking about having a week off here over xmas as it will go in hand with the alcohol consumption and give the ole muscles a rest lol


Lol I miss booze... Kicked the habit when I started this venture...

Still on the wagon and intending to stay there, that was a massive adjustment in life I tell ya.


----------



## Tassotti

Just over 2 years sober, me.


----------



## Tassotti

"It's a marathon, not a sprint"

and other cliche bollocks like that


----------



## Tassotti

Fcuk it. Stick 150K on the bar and deadlift it


----------



## DigIt

fair play lads. don't think i could go completely without tbh. used to be mad for the drink and whatever else have you

not really concerned at the mo either i'm only 20. enjoy every opportunity i get i suppose


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Just over 2 years sober, me.


I take my hat off to you mate.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> fair play lads. don't think i could go completely without tbh. used to be mad for the drink and whatever else have you
> 
> not really concerned at the mo either i'm only 20. enjoy every opportunity i get i suppose  [/quote
> 
> I did everything to the excess mate... You name it (not smack or anything that serious) but I've gambled, drunk and danced my way through life...
> 
> I can't regret it because its put me where I am now... Every action has a reaction I guess


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Fcuk it. Stick 150K on the bar and deadlift it


Got 110 on the schedule tomorrow 1x5

I'm so tempted to hit the 140-150 for 1

:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti

jimmywst said:


> Got 110 on the schedule tomorrow 1x5
> 
> I'm so tempted to hit the 140-150 for 1
> 
> :thumb:


I did exactly that. Was just over 100Kg and thought sod it, stuck 140 on, lifted it. Stuck 150 on straight after and lifted that too. Wasn't pretty , but it went up.


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> I did exactly that. Was just over 100Kg and thought sod it, stuck 140 on, lifted it. Stuck 150 on straight after and lifted that too. Wasn't pretty , but it went up.


I had to chuckle at not being pretty!!

As long as I don't end up looking like a moggy on banger night I will be happy 

Nicely done though pal.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Got 110 on the schedule tomorrow 1x5
> 
> I'm so tempted to hit the 140-150 for 1
> 
> :thumb:


attack deads with aggression!


----------



## jimmywst

I'm on it lads...

Even dug the belt out just in case.


----------



## Tassotti

Here it is. The 150Kg first time.






I was pleased


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Here it is. The 150Kg first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased


Nice touch with the vid mate.. You've every right to be pleased.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning gents... D day and I'm bouncing..

Lacing up for the Casio blast now then it's gym time


----------



## jimmywst

What a session, I think I've battered my CNS or something... Sweating out but shivering, hearts going like the clappers and I'm glowing through our.

Session 20

178lbs (no change)

X-trainer 10mins get the blood pumping

Squats

20kg 1x5

50kg 2x5

65kg 1x5

75kg 5x5

105kg 1x5

110kg 1x1

Brutal last two sets, dug deep focused and squeezed... Utilised the hip bounce as much as possible,

Felt powerful on the positive movements it was more the getting going that nearly caught me out.

Over head press...

Rightly or wrongly I jumped straight into the working sets, by now I was pumped

42.5kg5x5

These flew up like no tomorrow, felt stable in the core, tight and controlled

50kg 1x3

55kg 1x1

Had to use a slight bounce to get that last one up... But she went!!

Deads

Working sets

110kg 5x5

Extras

140kg 1x2

Had to go for a big boy by now...

Used the reversed grip and went for it

160kg 1x1

2x25kg 2x20kg 2x15kg 2x10kg + bar

That's 2xBW Done!!!!!

:bounce:

I do have a vid...will figure out how to get the bloody thing on here.


----------



## DigIt

thats what its all about jim!!!! yeah man, gob well done :thumbup1:

5 sets of 110kg deads i'm ****ing sure you are nackered lol

you're definitely stronger than you give credit for. ESP on squats m8


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> thats what its all about jim!!!! yeah man, gob well done :thumbup1:
> 
> 5 sets of 110kg deads i'm ****ing sure you are nackered lol
> 
> you're definitely stronger than you give credit for. ESP on squats m8


Cheers buddy, I just went all out, s*it or bust!!

Granted the deads took over 40mins on their own but I figured its crimbo so may as well spoil myself :thumb:


----------



## AAlan

Spoil yourself or ruin yourself? Lol

That's some serious numbers you have just moved there mate well done. Bet you're gonna feel that in the next couple of day's.


----------



## Tassotti

FCUKING AWESOME!!!!!

Tried to rep you but need to spread my seed.

Looking forward to vid !!!


----------



## jimmywst

Cheers fellas...fingers crossed I'm not too sore tomorrow... Feeling fresh at the minute but that could soon change lol.

Gonna have to open a you tube account to get the vid uploaded I think so will probably have to be tonight


----------



## aad123

Super lifting mate. I have to take my hat off to you. 2x bodyweight on deads is amazing. :beer:


----------



## DigIt

oh yeh jim, are your OHPs standing or seated?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> oh yeh jim, are your OHPs standing or seated?


Standing mate....


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Super lifting mate. I have to take my hat off to you. 2x bodyweight on deads is amazing. :beer:


Cheers buddy... I think I sacrificed form for it though....

Won't be doing it maverick again lol


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Standing mate....


i've been doing mine seated. might try standing today, see how my core feels after warming


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i've been doing mine seated. might try standing today, see how my core feels after warming


I enjoy seated cos your supported but standing I like the whole squeeze the core type approach lol if that makes sense.

What time you training bud?


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I enjoy seated cos your supported but standing I like the whole squeeze the core type approach lol if that makes sense.
> 
> What time you training bud?


v.soon mate. went on a hunt for some new tracks and got completely absorbed in techno :bounce:

whole house is shaking


----------



## jimmywst

As promised, don't roast me too much boys...  I know the form slackened.

Also poor angle but best I could do under the circumstances.

(On the floor propped against my water bottle)


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> v.soon mate. went on a hunt for some new tracks and got completely absorbed in techno :bounce:
> 
> whole house is shaking


#neighbour from hell


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> As promised, don't roast me too much boys...  I know the form slackened.
> 
> Also poor angle but best I could do under the circumstances.
> 
> (On the floor propped against my water bottle)


That links not working pal


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> That links not working pal


Fvcking technology!! Lol


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst

All I seem to be doing now is posting defunct links lol...


----------



## jimmywst

Or search results (it's the bald fella you want)

http://www.youtube.com/results?uni=3&search_query=Img+1644&search_type=videos&uploaded=d


----------



## faultline

Seen it mate, nice one, looks like it went up easy.

Your really bald ain't ya lol


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Seen it mate, nice one, looks like it went up easy.
> 
> Your really bald ain't ya lol


Yes I am mate lol...eggshell blonde if you don't mind.

And it felt relatively good....I know I could squeeze more out but wasn't risking it.


----------



## aad123

I would say you have another 10 kg plus on that lift. Went up easily.


----------



## DigIt

good lift bro, no where nearly maxed out though. not until your whole body is shaking almost crippling with the weight


----------



## jimmywst

Cheers lads...

I'm not letting my curiosity Win me over though... When I max out I think I'm gonna leave it to progression.

Want to really concentrate on form first and foremost.


----------



## faultline

I'd love to have a go at heavier weights, but I only have 120kg, plenty for everything else, but deads I'd like to try what you did today, see what I can get


----------



## Tassotti

Weight looked easy for you Jim.

Form not too bad for a max effort. Didn't lock knees out. Dunno if you noticed that or not.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I'd love to have a go at heavier weights, but I only have 120kg, plenty for everything else, but deads I'd like to try what you did today, see what I can get


I know what you mean mate... I had to blast it to get it out my system I think.

Can you get to a gym just for one session or something?


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Weight looked easy for you Jim.
> 
> Form not too bad for a max effort. Didn't lock knees out. Dunno if you noticed that or not.


Cheers matey I hadn't until I watched it back....I pulled everything apart watching back as it goes

I probably shouldn't have increased the working sets in all honesty... I was just in a really animalistic zone...pacing between reps like a silver back lmao


----------



## aad123

Jimmy squatting. Grrrrrr



Oh yeah. silver back squats.


----------



## AAlan

Should neg you for being a show off cnut lifting that kinda weight! Lol

Well done mate good lifting.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Jimmy squatting. Grrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 104895
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. silver back squats.


Haha brilliant!!!

Really made me chuckle!!

Av it!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Should neg you for being a show off cnut lifting that kinda weight! Lol
> 
> Well done mate good lifting.


Backhanded compliment?!?

 cheers buddy. Feel better for the blast...

Woken up this morning a little stiff but all in all not too bad... Had a cardio blast and a fcking hot bath and feeling better already.

Just me and the youngest today


----------



## jimmywst

Just me and the youngest today (18months)

And I'm jealous of how natural his squat is....where did we all go wrong and pick up so many bad habits.


----------



## aad123

Its the ego that causes the problems with squats and many other exercises. Everyone wants to lift big weights but some are less worried about how they lift them. Iv seen guys squat 180kg plus but they only move about 6 inches up and down, a classic case of quantity not quality. I would rater use less weight and full ROM, but thats just me, I'm old school that way. I have no problems with heavy weights as long as form is correct.


----------



## jimmywst

I make you right mate...if this programme teaches me anything first and foremost it will be form...i now understand the empty o-bar sessions, drill more than anything.


----------



## jimmywst

Shin pumps and calf cramps seem to be the theme for tonight....on the plus side rockyIV keeping me entertained.


----------



## faultline

Rocky IV, classic, why you got shin pumps n calf cramps? Had a cheeky late night leg session?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Rocky IV, classic, why you got shin pumps n calf cramps? Had a cheeky late night leg session?


Mate do you ever sleep??

I was playing with some seated calf raises 

:guilty:


----------



## faultline

Nightshifts all over the weekend 

Off to sleep now


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Nightshifts all over the weekend
> 
> Off to sleep now


Poor sod!

Have a good one mate


----------



## jimmywst

Morning boys,

Anyone know of a solid all body free weight routine?

Feeling lazy and I'm drowning in a sea of "google fitness experts"


----------



## aad123

For a quick full body blast try clean and press and Press up rows.

Clean and press will hit most muscles and the press up row will finish you off.

The press up row ( not sure of the real name ) is like a normal press up but you have a dumbell in each hand and at the top of the press up you do a single arm row, alternate between arms for the row. Just google push up row.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> For a quick full body blast try clean and press and Press up rows.
> 
> Clean and press will hit most muscles and the press up row will finish you off.
> 
> The press up row ( not sure of the real name ) is like a normal press up but you have a dumbell in each hand and at the top of the press up you do a single arm row, alternate between arms for the row. Just google push up row.


Excellent pointers cheers buddy...

I just found myself going round and round.

Will give that a blast come play time


----------



## jimmywst

Structured diet has gone out the window today and enjoying some freedom (still clean don't panic)

Enough Fresh green salad to choke the characters of water ship down , 300g warm chilli grilled chicken, peppers, onions, jalapeño stuffed green olives and a cheeky dollop of salad cream washed down with a shake...

Get the nipper to bed then cracking on with the improvised session.


----------



## AAlan

I'm hungry now and have an hour left at work before I can have my dinner!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm hungry now and have an hour left at work before I can have my dinner!


Sorry matey... I other some people are totally out of sync


----------



## AAlan

I'm trying to work out what I have in the house to munch when I get home now lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm trying to work out what I have in the house to munch when I get home now lol


A little imagination goes a long way


----------



## aad123

I have eaten myself to death today, full sunday roast at 2.30 followed by a huge spag bol at 5.30 and just about to make myself some supper with a shake. Might go for a classic cheese, ham and tomato sandwich, not exactly bodybuilding food but it is christmas...I dont drink so food is my main pleasure.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I have eaten myself to death today, full sunday roast at 2.30 followed by a huge spag bol at 5.30 and just about to make myself some supper with a shake. Might go for a classic cheese, ham and tomato sandwich, not exactly bodybuilding food but it is christmas...I dont drink so food is my main pleasure.


[email protected] got me thinking about my breville sandwich maker now.... 

Since quittng the booze I've certainly learnt to appreciate my grub more.


----------



## faultline

Can't beat a toastie, mine normally end up like a man vs food challenge!

Do you boys not drink at all then?

I've given up 95%, don't drink at home any more, have a few bottles if I go out (which is rare these days) can't remember last time I was drunk.

I'm lucky that I can have a couple and leave it at that, I know alot of people either have to have nothing or get smashed


----------



## aad123

I do have a very rare drink if I go out for a meal and sometimes a few pints after rugby but Im not a 10 pints a night guy. As you say I can take it or leave it and with my meds its not good to drink. Also if I go out and have a few too many it ruins my diet for the next day and training is out of the question so its better to not bother.

I can see myself getting the breville out over the holidays. I can never decide which is best, cheese and onion or cheese and beans so I just go for both...


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Can't beat a toastie, mine normally end up like a man vs food challenge!
> 
> Do you boys not drink at all then?
> 
> I've given up 95%, don't drink at home any more, have a few bottles if I go out (which is rare these days) can't remember last time I was drunk.
> 
> I'm lucky that I can have a couple and leave it at that, I know alot of people either have to have nothing or get smashed


I've had to start heading for the sack to resist smashing into the toasties lol!!

That could have ended up being a carb nightmare!! 

Where the booze is concerned I used to be a big drinker, used it as a social excuse but it started to disagree with me, nothing extreme just blurry lines where my limits used to be and the hangovers were getting worse.

I suffer from an addictive personality I think so I've gambled and drunk and god knows what else, again not to any extreme lengths but I know it's in me.

Which is probably why I love the while lifting lifestyle so much, a new found addiction 

I kicked all the bad habits when I started lifting, granted its only been 6 months but I've got no regrets.

Can honestly say I don't miss it in the slightest and I'm probably more social now than I have ever been.

I hope your not charging me an hourly rate cos I'm making this sound like therapy lmao!!


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I do have a very rare drink if I go out for a meal and sometimes a few pints after rugby but Im not a 10 pints a night guy. As you say I can take it or leave it and with my meds its not good to drink. Also if I go out and have a few too many it ruins my diet for the next day and training is out of the question so its better to not bother.
> 
> I can see myself getting the breville out over the holidays. I can never decide which is best, cheese and onion or cheese and beans so I just go for both...


You a player or spectator mate??

I've got my first run out in 4 years on Boxing Day!

As for the Sarnie has to be ham and cheese with chopped onion and tomato sauce...

Followed by another couple of rounds of whatever I can fit in them.


----------



## aad123

Im a player, although I haven't played for a few weeks now. I used to be really into it all, training twice a week and in the gym 3 times a week but now Iv got older I just play for fun.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Im a player, although I haven't played for a few weeks now. I used to be really into it all, training twice a week and in the gym 3 times a week but now Iv got older I just play for fun.


Best way of doing It I find, I was semi-serious when I played before hand, half decent trials and the like but seem to enjoy it more now, granted I only train and havent had a proper game in a few years but I figured why not (plus I'm sneaking into a vets gamelol)


----------



## aad123

Iv been playing vets for a while now. We have a good team when everyone turns out. Got some guys who have played at premiership level, they are getting on now but still very good players. One of our youngsters is now playing for Exeter Chiefs, he's a monster 6th 7 and 19 stone.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Iv been playing vets for a while now. We have a good team when everyone turns out. Got some guys who have played at premiership level, they are getting on now but still very good players. One of our youngsters is now playing for Exeter Chiefs, he's a monster 6th 7 and 19 stone.


The boys a beast lol...

Never had the size or prowess really but he's gotta have hands like shovels.

Sounds like they could all be quite handy.

At 5.10" and 80kg they want me to hook, I can see me getting squashed somewhere.


----------



## aad123

I play hooker and you will be fine as long as you have a decent set of props. All those squats and deads will help. Good luck and happy Christmas.


----------



## faultline

Happy xmas mate, hope you have a good one


----------



## AAlan

hope santa is good to you when he comes mate. Have a good one.


----------



## jimmywst

Right the boys..

Back in the land of the living after the best part of 5 day sleepless hotel stays and falling off the quality street wagon.

Diets been immense in a word.. Enough meat to sink a ship and veg coming out my ear holes.

No booze consumed which I'm happy with but other than that the calorie count must be through the roof.

(I've ignored my fitness pal for the duration)

Back on the straight and narrow not that I really strayed but the body is letting me know its off key.

Back to the eating regime as much as possible till I'm back at work next week.

Hopefully chuck some weights around later. I trust we all had a good one


----------



## jimmywst

Cheeky session today,

More about keeping things flowing than any building work

Warm up session

20kg bench 2x12

40kg bench 1x12

Military press 20kg 2x12

20kg squats 2x12

20kg ez bb curl 2x10

20kh Db tri extension 2x12

40kg bb shrug 2x10

40kg bb calf raise (standing) 2x12

20kg prone bench extension 2x10

Mains (if you can call them that)

40kg squat (box) 2x12

40kg squat 2x12

40kg Military press 3x12

50kg rows 3x12

Suffered the worst muscle pumps I've known!! Couldn't physically complete anything else


----------



## AAlan

Bit of a beasting session there then!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Bit of a beasting session there then!


Phycological more than anything mate...

Was feeling doughy if that makes sense.


----------



## AAlan

yeah good to blast away the post crimbo stodge bud.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> yeah good to blast away the post crimbo stodge bud.


Lol fasted cardio for a month in that case mucker. Daren't look at the scales


----------



## AAlan

haha! I don't have that problem, waist on my trousers isn't as snug as it was a week ago strangely. 5lbs down from when I had the eeeek I am fat moment.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> haha! I don't have that problem, waist on my trousers isn't as snug as it was a week ago strangely. 5lbs down from when I had the eeeek I am fat moment.


No one likes a smart @rse :thumb:


----------



## aad123

I ate drank and made merry over the Christmas period and weighed in at exactly the same as I was before :thumb:

I normally loose a little over christmas and other holidays as my diet is not as strict, I need to eat like a horse just to maintain so bulking is a nightmare. Oh well...

How was the rugby ?


----------



## jimmywst

Sounds like your onto a winner lol, I liken myself to constant hibernation  body loves to store fat..

Glad you had a good one though fella.

Game was a cracker, a little off the game pace and slow on the up take here and there, plenty of rake marks and a bit battered from mis timed tackles but all in all I survived, necks still stiff though and I've not missed the scrum rub but seriously thinking of playing more regular now.


----------



## aad123

Once the bug bites you will be playing again. It will help with cardio as a game is basically 80 mins HIIT training, great for conditioning and fitness.

Iv decided to give the 5x5 a break for a short while until after my holiday in march. I am going for a push, pull, leg system but will still be using aspects of the 5x5 to maintain strength gains.


----------



## faultline

Happy new year pal, stuck on work so doing the rounds.

Here's to achieving all our goals in 2013


----------



## jimmywst

Morning boys...

Happy new year to you all.

Mrs is off to work today so just me and the boys.. In between the Disney films and copious amounts of play time I'm gonna try and figure the New Years training approach


----------



## aad123

Iv already had 2 hours of Handy Manny and Peppa Pig this morning and the lounge looks like a bomb went off in the toy box. Oh we'll as long as they are happy playing it gives me time to have a play on here. I will be doing my new routine later ready for tomorrow's return to work and gym. Need to get my food cooked for the rest of the week also, that's one job I haven't missed over the holidays.

Happy new year.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Iv already had 2 hours of Handy Manny and Peppa Pig this morning and the lounge looks like a bomb went off in the toy box. Oh we'll as long as they are happy playing it gives me time to have a play on here. I will be doing my new routine later ready for tomorrow's return to work and gym. Need to get my food cooked for the rest of the week also, that's one job I haven't missed over the holidays.
> 
> Happy new year.


I make you right mate, nothing beats a child's mess when they are having fun.

Except I've gotta tidy the place eventually lol.

Tass has put me onto a stronglifts variation that incorporates front squats so I'm mulling that over at the minute, part if me sees a new year a new challenge, the other part wants to see the mehdi strongs through to the full twelve weeks. (The 2 week break didn't help really)..

As for prep I'm starting to crave normality now, it's feeling a little too much like limbo for me now.


----------



## faultline

Hope you sort out the right routine for you mate.

My eldest has moved onto the Xbox now, a lot tidier and keeps him quiet for ages!

Shame my youngest got a drum set for Xmas though.....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Hope you sort out the right routine for you mate.
> 
> My eldest has moved onto the Xbox now, a lot tidier and keeps him quiet for ages!
> 
> Shame my youngest got a drum set for Xmas though.....


Haha brilliant!! My two are 8 and 18months so as you can imagine I'm copping it from both angles.

Soon as the youngest is old enough Santa is getting him a drum set too....although I haven't told the other half, be a nice surprise for her 

Still un decided about the routine though...I'm sure I will see what fit comes Friday.


----------



## Tassotti

Strength Forums Beginners Program. Get Strong mothertrucker


----------



## aad123

A drum kit ??? Are you mad ??? My 2 make enough noise as it is, I couldn't imagine what they would be like with a drum kit... Oh no no no.

As for the programme I would just start fresh with either of them, I don't think continuing after a 2 week break is worth while as you will have lost the momentum. Just start over and give it 100%.


----------



## aad123

A drum kit ??? Are you mad ??? My 2 make enough noise as it is, I couldn't imagine what they would be like with a drum kit... Oh no no no.

As for the programme I would just start fresh with either of them, I don't think continuing after a 2 week break is worth while as you will have lost the momentum. Just start over and give it 100%.


----------



## faultline

Drum kit was from the grandparents, he loves it though!

As for the routine jimbo, what you going for strength or size?


----------



## Tassotti

faultline said:


> Drum kit was from the grandparents, he loves it though!
> 
> As for the routine jimbo, what you going for strength or size?


Size is directly related to strength. You cannot be big without being strong


----------



## faultline

I understand that but I'm just talking about the generic low rep strongman approach against the higher rep bb approach


----------



## jimmywst

Primarily a low rep strongman regime which I will be running alongside the bulking diet.....

I'm not chasing aesthetics just yet fellas.... A nice solid base of strength should build me up nicely, a little HIIT cardio should help melt the lard here and there..


----------



## jimmywst

Right then boys...

New year, new routine (ish)

Strengthforum.com beginners stronglifts.

Primarily the same as my previous endeavour but with a few tweaks.

Workout A

Squats

Overhead press

Bench press

Workout B

Front squats

Pendlay row

Deads

Again training on non consecutive days, 3 days a week.

Diet will remain the same seeing as I'm happy with it... First day back to work tomorrow...itching to get back to the gym now..it's a [email protected] hole but its my [email protected] hole lol.

First four weeks are primarily about form so its mostly drill work before adding the weights.

Makes perfect sense really as my form could use it.. I felt towards the end of the recent regime I was slacking slightly.....plus I was picking up injuries, albeit minor niggles but that's not something I want to develope.


----------



## aad123

I agree strength and size are linked which is why I intend to use a mix of low and high reps. For every muscle group I will be doing a heavy compound movement in the 5x5 system followed by a second exercise in the 8 to 12 rep range. So for example I will do 5x5 for squats followed by 2x12 on leg press. This way I hope to get the best of both words. The increased strength from the first movement will follow through into the secondary movement and both should compliment each other nicely. Thats the plan anyway. Form will be kept strict on all exercises as always.


----------



## faultline

That's what I'm doing, anything from 3x5,4x6,3x10 etc ive got a new setup in my routine to switch my exercises between rep ranges


----------



## aad123

During a good part of ast year I was training 4 times a week so the first 2 workouts were low reps and the latter 2 were high reps. I was a nice ballance but I think training 4 times a week at the intencity I was using was too much for me and I became a little burnt out.


----------



## jimmywst

I've never given the idea of combining rep ranges much thought before...does make perfect sense really but are you running a lower weight ratio for the higher rep exercises?


----------



## faultline

Yes I alternate, for instance today was heavy dips light bench, session before would be light dips heavy bench, to suit rep ranges


----------



## AAlan

Are you going to be doing those exercises only or are you still going to do the assistance work as you have been?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Are you going to be doing those exercises only or are you still going to do the assistance work as you have been?


The routine includes warm ups to a certain degree, push ups and face pulls per session and some dynamics but until I get back to some decent working weights I will keep the dips and chins involved pal.

Off to test the waters now


----------



## AAlan

Cool have a good one mate.


----------



## jimmywst

First morning in the gym..

No lifting on the cards just bashing some cardio and core work, kettle bells got a roasting too.

nice to get a feel for the place again.

4lbs heavier than the last pre christmas weigh in and it appears January is bring a guest month so the real fun starts tomorrow


----------



## aad123

Feels great to be back in the gym doesnt it. I cant wait until me next session, which will be this evening. I think having a break over the holidays makes you more dedicated when you come back. I has with me and Im sure you guys are the same.

Your 4 lbs will drop of in no time.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Feels great to be back in the gym doesnt it. I cant wait until me next session, which will be this evening. I think having a break over the holidays makes you more dedicated when you come back. I has with me and Im sure you guys are the same.
> 
> Your 4 lbs will drop of in no time.


Fingers crossed mate.

I think knowing you can plough on with a fresh year ahead of you helps.. No sign of training interruptions for at least 6 months.

Will wing by later see how your evening went.


----------



## AAlan

Ahhh the january new years resoluntioners making the gym unbearably busy for the first few weeks of the year, oh how I don't miss that.


----------



## jimmywst

So here we are people start if the new routine, so glad there were no weights involve today, rocked home at 11 last night after a 15 hour shift just to be gone again by 4am so as you can imagine I'm a little bolloxed this morning, still not being one that's put off easily....

Fasted 5k HIIT

get to the gym,

10mins row

10mins x trainer

Press ups 3x8

Chins and dips (assisted 23kg) 5x5 a piece

Workout A

Squats 20kg 5x5

Bench 20kg 5x5

Over head press 20kg 5x5

60secs rest periods.

Felt great to be going through the notions again, marched through relatively quickly so I went scouting for the "face pull" station type thingy, that's sorted for Monday.

All in all a productive morning all things considered.


----------



## aad123

Did you get up at 4am for work or to go to the gym ? I admire your dedication if it was for the gym.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Did you get up at 4am for work or to go to the gym ? I admire your dedication if it was for the gym.


Have to get up at 4 to get an hour in the gym before work mate.

Lazy days I can get up between 5 and half past to get to the yard for half 7.

Rightly or wrongly a work out championed sleep today


----------



## aad123

I just couldn't do it, I get up at about 7.30 and that kills me. I need at least 8 hours a night, 10 is ideal.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I just couldn't do it, I get up at about 7.30 and that kills me. I need at least 8 hours a night, 10 is ideal.


Years on surviving on 6max has helped...if I do lay in like like a solid 8hrs I just feel like [email protected]


----------



## AAlan

That was some first shift back at work mate! Nothing like breaking you in gently. Are you going back to low weights and building back up again on this routine?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That was some first shift back at work mate! Nothing like breaking you in gently. Are you going back to low weights and building back up again on this routine?


Clearly being punished for ignoring the festive call outs lol.

Yeah mate total Deload for now....it's a small price to pay for hopefully getting the form down to a perfect art


----------



## AAlan

nowt wrong with focusing on form for a bit mate, I recon that's where my problems have come from on shoulder press and squats. Form not being 100%


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> nowt wrong with focusing on form for a bit mate, I recon that's where my problems have come from on shoulder press and squats. Form not being 100%


I make you right fella, using tassotti 's vids as a bible at the

Minute... I've had the weights up so strength is always there to be built again. Plus I've got a good 6 months clear run at training now. Plenty of time to hit new goals.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Years on surviving on 6max has helped...if I do lay in like like a solid 8hrs I just feel like [email protected]


8 hours is no lay in, that's just a standard night. Iv been known to go for 12 on a weekend.


----------



## AAlan

Good stuff mate. I think I also ended up doing what I always said I wouldn't and started chasing figures a little. Was too busy trying to lift the extra 2.5kg every session and lost form a little.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> 8 hours is no lay in, that's just a standard night. Iv been known to go for 12 on a weekend.


Ha ha, my mrs would want me certified dead if I was horizontal for that long.

I wish I could do it in all honesty... I must have been a hamster in a previous life.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Good stuff mate. I think I also ended up doing what I always said I wouldn't and started chasing figures a little. Was too busy trying to lift the extra 2.5kg every session and lost form a little.


I know I was sacrificing form a fair bit mate... Just wanted to nip it in the bud now before I either get carried away and do some damage or get overly frustrated when i stall.


----------



## aad123

Form is key in my view, even if I complete the required reps if the form isn't spot on I will not add extra weight until every rep is perfect. Yesterday my final squat came up but I wasn't happy with the rep so I will stay at the same weight next time. I could add weight but the form would be shocking and the risk of injury would increase. No point risking a lengthy lay off for the sake of boosting my ego and adding a few kgs to the bar.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Form is key in my view, even if I complete the required reps if the form isn't spot on I will not add extra weight until every rep is perfect. Yesterday my final squat came up but I wasn't happy with the rep so I will stay at the same weight next time. I could add weight but the form would be shocking and the risk of injury would increase. No point risking a lengthy lay off for the sake of boosting my ego and adding a few kgs to the bar.


I'm learning this lesson a lot now fella, especially where squats are concerned, always gone ass to grass but I can feel the difference in the form already, over compensating balance and a few other no nos. my ego has had it's massage so it's time to go back to basics.


----------



## aad123

I learnt to leave my ego at the door of the gym. I still get carried away from time to time but I never really focus too much on weight. That's not saying I don't want to increase my weights because I do but it's not the be àll and end all of the job.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I learnt to leave my ego at the door of the gym. I still get carried away from time to time but I never really focus too much on weight. That's not saying I don't want to increase my weights because I do but it's not the be àll and end all of the job.


I make you right matey...

I certainly have no problems playing with the empty Obar again for now.

I tuck myself away in the rack and plough on, unless one of the regular lads turns up and eyes the rack (I'm learning those that do and don't use it ) then im more than happy popping a bar off a bench or something and going through the motions in the

Middle of the free weights.

The New Years bunch seem fascinated


----------



## faultline

Good dedication this morning with your session mate, I would've chose sleep!

But you gotta do what you gotta do, any weekend sessions planned?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Good dedication this morning with your session mate, I would've chose sleep!
> 
> But you gotta do what you gotta do, any weekend sessions planned?


Morning matey...

Just gonna bash out some core and body weight stuff today I think, may well pull a cheeky Sunday session depending on how I'm feeling and if I fancy getting up early Monday or not


----------



## 25434

Morning, excuse my intrusion, been reading for a bit.....good journal....happy Saturday...


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> Morning, excuse my intrusion, been reading for a bit.....good journal....happy Saturday...


Flubs your always more than welcome to intrude.


----------



## AAlan

meant to ask mate are you altering the diet at all for whilst you are not lifting as heavy?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> meant to ask mate are you altering the diet at all for whilst you are not lifting as heavy?


Only a little bud... Was sitting around 500 above maintenance pre crimbo so just reigning things in a bit for now... Mac wise still maintaining high protein but dropped 100g (1meal) of brown rice and laying off the milk as a dietary supplement.


----------



## AAlan

Thought that might be wise if you're not working as hard as you were.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol don't need an "eeeek " moment


----------



## faultline

Training today James?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Training today James?


Afternoon fella had to chuckle @James... For a second there I though I was in the dog house.

Over the in laws at the minute destroying a lamb roast so providing I get home at a half decent time I may well plough through Workout B.

Cores feeling fine and dandy despite yesterday so it's not going to be an issue.


----------



## faultline

I love lamb, got some nice chops in the fridge whispering at me to eat them 

I'll allow u to be jimmy through the week but you shall only be addressed as James on a Sunday now


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I love lamb, got some nice chops in the fridge whispering at me to eat them
> 
> I'll allow u to be jimmy through the week but you shall only be addressed as James on a Sunday now


Never deny yourself a dead animal. Especially on gods day of rest.

And full Christian names on a church day are a fair point my friend 

Certainly been called alot worse.


----------



## aad123

Will we be taking fish on a Friday also ? Got a nice bit of trout in the freezer for just such an occasion. May have to get rid of the wife a cook it with the windows open so she can't smell it, she's not a fish fan.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Will we be taking fish on a Friday also ? Got a nice bit of trout in the freezer for just such an occasion. May have to get rid of the wife a cook it with the windows open so she can't smell it, she's not a fish fan.


Now your just being technical

I do love a bit of sea food, mrs also isn't a fan, moans when I drain tuna


----------



## Skinnyfat01

Another good journal. Looking at November to December pics I'd say we are very similar body frames. I've started a journal as suggested which I think will b a good motivator


----------



## jimmywst

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Another good journal. Looking at November to December pics I'd say we are very similar body frames. I've started a journal as suggested which I think will b a good motivator


Welcome in fella.... Will pop on over :thumb:


----------



## aad123

Skinnyfat01 said:


> Another good journal. Looking at November to December pics I'd say we are very similar body frames. I've started a journal as suggested which I think will b a good motivator


I will also take a look, and I'm sure faultline will be over in due course.


----------



## jimmywst

Decided to swerve training tonight, no great shakes as it wasn't really scheduled, early start tomorrow to get in the dungeon. Workout B tomorrow which I'm really excited about, can't wait to get these front squats going 

It's the simple things in life!!

Speaking of which just systematically demolished 500g of quark whilst chilling on the sofa watching [email protected] tv

Think I've found a new addiction.


----------



## aad123

There is no better sign of someone who is enjoying their training than a person looking forward to squatting. I mentally walk through my workouts whilst laying in bed. I find it very relaxing and it focuses my mind and makes me ready for the coming workout. I know exactly what I want to achieve every workout. I know what muscles I will be working and how to focus on the target muscles, it's a kind of mind-muscle connection. I'm sure others must do this or have I been watching too much Kai Greene ?


----------



## faultline

Haha I do the same thing, I got all Kai obsessed one week on nightshift and watched all his docs on YouTube, man talks alot of sense and I've taken on board the mind-muscle connection and the full range of movement he always talks about.

On another note, quark? What is this, some sort of cheese?


----------



## jimmywst

Morning lads.

I'm with you on the mental prep for the lifts... I'm trying to develop a form walk through, step by step if that makes sense. If nothing else starting the program a fresh will help me drill everything hopefully to perfection. Keeping mental pointers on lifts.

Fail to prepare and all that 

And yes bud quark is basically a low fat cottage cheese without that certain puke taste/smell....


----------



## jimmywst

Morning guys

Is it me or is there simply no better way of starting the day than with squats?!

Dynamics (wont bore with the details)

Workout B

Front squat

20kg 5x5

Pendlay row

30kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 5x5

Cardio 20mins treadmill on "fat burner" setting whatever that is, basically when faster the slower then up and down a bit


----------



## AAlan

Fat burning mode? That doesn't sound very bulk friendly Jim.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Fat burning mode? That doesn't sound very bulk friendly Jim.


Lol it's more "Christmas stodge" friendly


----------



## AAlan

Haha fair one mate.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Haha fair one mate.


Alright for and your cardio


----------



## AAlan

Lmao. Had to do a 5 mile walk in the freezing cold hand in hand after it so there was a price to pay for it!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Lmao. Had to do a 5 mile walk in the freezing cold hand in hand after it so there was a price to pay for it!


Oh my heart bleeds  , how you suffered lol.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Morning lads.
> 
> I'm with you on the mental prep for the lifts... I'm trying to develop a form walk through, step by step if that makes sense. If nothing else starting the program a fresh will help me drill everything hopefully to perfection. Keeping mental pointers on lifts.
> 
> Fail to prepare and all that
> 
> And yes bud quark is basically a low fat cottage cheese without that certain puke taste/smell....


You hust have been talking with Keeks, shes the Quark Queen.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol I'm finding the stuff a god send, savoury or sweet I can indulge my cravings without cheating 

Cheap as chips too.


----------



## AAlan

I had a look for quark when I was in asda earlier and couldnt find it. Think my asda sucks big time tho because it seems to be stocked for the scheme burd that's a single parent and feeding weans junk than anyone wanting to eat anything half decent.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I had a look for quark when I was in asda earlier and couldnt find it. Think my asda sucks big time tho because it seems to be stocked for the scheme burd that's a single parent and feeding weans junk than anyone wanting to eat anything half decent.


Lol that's certainly heart felt mate...you just say what your thinking fella.

Mine came from asda tbh


----------



## jimmywst

Quark snack macs

Granted it was a 500g tub


----------



## AAlan

lol was I a bit harsh there mate?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> lol was I a bit harsh there mate?


Sadly no... Just wasn't expecting you to pop in and start condemning society after looking for soft cheese in a supermarket

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Sadly no... Just wasn't expecting you to pop in and start condemning society after looking for soft cheese in a supermarket
> 
> Brilliant :thumb:


:lol:Aw man that made me laugh quite a lot! properly chuckling away to myself here.


----------



## aad123

Quark mixed with whey is very nice. Banana or chock are the best, a nice quilt free treat.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Quark mixed with whey is very nice. Banana or chock are the best, a nice quilt free treat.


Not tried it with whey yet bud... Like a BB angel delight


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Sadly no... Just wasn't expecting you to pop in and start condemning society after looking for soft cheese in a supermarket
> 
> Brilliant :thumb:


Soft cheese can be a real flash point... :whistling:

Its tipped many a good man over the edge.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Not tried it with whey yet bud... Like a BB angel delight


Mix it up and stick it the freezer for about 15 mins. Its like the best ice cream you can get...yum yum yum.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Soft cheese can be a real flash point... :whistling:
> 
> Its tipped many a good man over the edge.


If the topic is that touchy maybe we should just let it Brie


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Mix it up and stick it the freezer for about 15 mins. Its like the best ice cream you can get...yum yum yum.


Legend!

That's on tomorrow's "to do" list


----------



## aad123

I will be getting some on sat when I go shopping, it will make a nice change from cottage cheese.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I will be getting some on sat when I go shopping, it will make a nice change from cottage cheese.


Aye I don't mind the cottage cheese in a shake or something it's just too much for me to sit there and enjoy if that makes sense.

Normally hold my nose and shovel it


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> If the topic is that touchy maybe we should just let it Brie


stop, stop stop stop I camembert any more cheese jokes.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Aye I don't mind the cottage cheese in a shake or something it's just too much for me to sit there and enjoy if that makes sense.
> 
> Normally hold my nose and shovel it


I love the stuff straight out of the tub. I have to limit the amount I eat because of the high sodium content.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> stop, stop stop stop I camembert any more cheese jokes.


Maybe you don't like to make multiple puns, but those of us who like to have fondue.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I love the stuff straight out of the tub. I have to limit the amount I eat because of the high sodium content.


You sir are a braver man that I


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Maybe you don't like to make multiple puns, but those of us who like to have fondue.


Curd you please stop this now, its gone whey past a joke


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Curd you please stop this now, its gone whey past a joke


Yeah fair comment mate, Can't think of a good pun anyway, feeling kind of bleu.


----------



## AAlan

dairy me there has been a lot of cheesy jokes in here


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> dairy me there has been a lot of cheesy jokes in here


Aha a late entrant to kick it all off again 

Gouda one Al


----------



## AAlan

couldn't have the thread standing stilton long Jim


----------



## jimmywst

Maybe not but we feta put a stop to it at some point.


----------



## aad123

LegenDAIRY truly legenDAIRY.

Im done now I have no more.


----------



## AAlan

I was just about to ring the babybell on another round of bad jokes too


----------



## aad123

This page is going to be so confusing to someone who doesnt know whats going on. Kept me busy for a few hours anyway, better than watching tv


----------



## faultline

Seems everyone's gone mad while I've been gone, but I'll be edamed if I can't think of one......erm.....no its gone, I can see I'll have to tread caerphilly around here from now on.


----------



## jimmywst

Tell you what that was a great effort all round last night lads.

I suppose we should get down to something serious today.... But it's a rest day so don't hold your breath


----------



## jimmywst

Kicking back and eating today... Quads are murdering me, I guess the fronts done something yesterday even if I'm pretty concerned about the form...

Still it's all fine and dandy in the great scheme of things, the body is reacting nicely to retraining...chest and lats have exploded which I'm chuffed with, mentally Perkier for seeing dome work being done


----------



## DigIt

i hear fronts are better for quad development. tired them once it was just too uncomfortable tbh, was asking for another risk injury


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i hear fronts are better for quad development. tired them once it was just too uncomfortable tbh, was asking for another risk injury


Problem I'm having is firstly I'm not flexible for hook grip and secondly my mind constantly wants to back squat which is counter productive lol... End up with a full on face plant.


----------



## aad123

I could never get the bar to sit comfortably on front squats. Felt good on my quads but just too painfull on my shoulders.


----------



## jimmywst

I'm gonna try the cross grip Friday, see if that makes a difference... Here's hoping!!


----------



## faultline

Is that quark stuff like cottage cheese in the consistency?

Or is it more like Philadelphia?

Think I've got cheese on the brain after last night, had a breaded Camembert with my steak n rice tonight, delish


----------



## DigIt

you lot sicken me

simply because i cant eat the stuff lol


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Is that quark stuff like cottage cheese in the consistency?
> 
> Or is it more like Philadelphia?
> 
> Think I've got cheese on the brain after last night, had a breaded Camembert with my steak n rice tonight, delish


It's thicker than Philadelphia slightly but not as lumpy as cottage cheese if that makes sense...

Just cracking through 250g with a scoop of strawberry whey...aad123 you were spot on son!


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> you lot sicken me
> 
> simply because i cant eat the stuff lol


Lol sorry mate... Probably should have come with a disclaimer


----------



## jimmywst

RS4 said:


> Jimmy are you still on the 5x5 routine which u started on the first page?
> 
> I have started this routine on mon this week and just want to know how u got on with it, how long did you stick to it for and what weight are you pushing now on bench,dead,squat and OHP?
> 
> Im lazy and its alot of pages and too much quark for me.


Cheers for popping by bud.

Firstly I carried on the mehdi stronglifts 5x5 till before Christmas so roughly 8 weeks worth

Basically I ended up at

Squats 75kg

OHP 42.5kg

Deads 110kg

Bench 57.5kg

Rows 55kg

I lost momentum over Christmas mainly cos I couldn't get to the gym so I started completely fresh this week on a new 5x5 routine from strengthforums.com which is essentially the same but using front squats on one day as apposed to back squats every time.

Fantastic programme for strength gains all round matey...

In case you ask I'm starting from the empty bar again because all the form perfecting I can do... The more I will benefit.


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> It's thicker than Philadelphia slightly but not as lumpy as cottage cheese if that makes sense...
> 
> Just cracking through 250g with a scoop of strawberry whey...aad123 you were spot on son!


Might have to give it a go then, not sure about strawberry cheese though?!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Might have to give it a go then, not sure about strawberry cheese though?!


Lol it's not cheesy really... Hard to explain, once you try it you will understand what I mean.

Although that's even confused me... A non cheesy soft cheese that's like cottage cheese... But not.


----------



## jimmywst

Ffs gonna have to rename the thread

"Jims cheese ramblings.... Interrupted by occasional weightlifting"


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Ffs gonna have to rename the thread
> 
> "Jims cheese ramblings.... Interrupted by occasional weightlifting"


Jims cheese and non cheese that is like soft cheese but apparently tastes amazing with whey ramblings....interrupted by occasional weightliftling


----------



## jimmywst

RS4 said:


> Nice one, i have started the starting strength 5x5 rotuine on mon, However on workout a ive added dips at the end and workout b ive added pull ups. Like you once a week I will front squat and the other 2 days i will back squat
> 
> Ive been weight training a few months doing different splits this is my first proper routine, i know i should of started with only the bar but i didnt want to wait so long to increase the weight so my first session was
> 
> Squat 60kg 5x5 below parallel
> 
> Bench 70kg 5x5
> 
> bent over bb row 40kg 5x5
> 
> Dips at bodyweight 3x8
> 
> Tomorrow im doing workout B with front squats which I will start with 40kg 5x5
> 
> deads 80kg 3x5
> 
> OHP 40kg 5x5
> 
> I hope to get my back squat and bench to 100kg 5x5 in 12 weeks and my deadlift to 160kg in 12 weeks but i imagine i will plateau in 4-6 weeks since i didnt start as low as im supposed to but i will suck it and see...
> 
> My 1rm currently is bench 90kg, squat 90kg, dead 120kg and ohp 70kg.
> 
> I think with this routine and 4 days rest a week i hope I will reach my goals but not sure
> 
> good luck with yours


Looks like its coming along fine mate, obviously as you know pay close attention to the stalls and watch the weight increase but I'm sure you will hit those numbers given time.

The rest days are a god send :thumb:

Personally my form needed sorting before I pushed for the numbers, bit of a wrestle with the ego but my common sense prevailed 

Wish you all the best!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Jims cheese and non cheese that is like soft cheese but apparently tastes amazing with whey ramblings....interrupted by occasional weightliftling


Actually belly laughed... It's getting silly again now.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Kicking back and eating today... Quads are murdering me, I guess the fronts done something yesterday even if I'm pretty concerned about the form...
> 
> Still it's all fine and dandy in the great scheme of things, the body is reacting nicely to retraining...chest and lats have exploded which I'm chuffed with, mentally Perkier for seeing dome work being done


I wish my chest and lats would explode. I can hammer my lats till I drop, get up the next day and nothing. I may have had doms in my lats once or maybe twice ever. The stubben bugge*s just wont play ball. On the other hand my chest crys like a baby the day after training but my upper chest doesnt seen to want to grow. Its going to get hammered on thursday with some serious incline work. I will not be defeted !

You may be able to tell Im in a good mood after a great leg training day. Its amazing how a good session lifts you mood.


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> Might have to give it a go then, not sure about strawberry cheese though?!


Quark is nothing like cheese as you know it. Give it a go with some whey - heaven in a bowl.


----------



## AAlan

good to see the hilarity is still on the go in here! Training tomorrow Jim?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I wish my chest and lats would explode. I can hammer my lats till I drop, get up the next day and nothing. I may have had doms in my lats once or maybe twice ever. The stubben bugge*s just wont play ball. On the other hand my chest crys like a baby the day after training but my upper chest doesnt seen to want to grow. Its going to get hammered on thursday with some serious incline work. I will not be defeted !
> 
> You may be able to tell Im in a good mood after a great leg training day. Its amazing how a good session lifts you mood.


It's the first time it's happened which is a result.. Really ballooned out.

I'm the total opposite really fella, no matter what I do to batter the chest it aches a little at worse. I think I'm destined to have bad chest development.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> good to see the hilarity is still on the go in here! Training tomorrow Jim?


Training done mucker will post shortly...ever get the feeling your not being taken seriously ?!? Lol


----------



## jimmywst

Here we go then

Session 3

X-trainer 5mins

Dynamic warm up

Back squats 20kg 5x5

Great to be back in familiar territory

OHpress 20kg 5x5

Bench 20kg 5x5

Find in increasingly frustrating working on the form without any resistance on the bar...but sticking to the program doggedly.

Dips 3xF

Chins 3xF

Soon be back in the big digits I guess

Flew through the routine so moved onto core work

Hanging leg raise 3xF

Decline crunch (10kg plate) 3x

10kg plate seated side twists 3xF

BW prone twists 3x60secs

And the planks 3x30secs

Productive morning


----------



## Rykard

Hey Jimmy,

have you tried more dynamic core work? Woodchoppers , pilaff press and such like? They are said to be better than the more static planks and crunches..


----------



## jimmywst

Rykard said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> have you tried more dynamic core work? Woodchoppers , pilaff press and such like? They are said to be better than the more static planks and crunches..


I haven't tried them really mate, I'm familiar with them but never gotten into them

(Pretty lazy with the core stuff)

But seeing as this is the aspect In the routine I can play with I may well give them a go over the next session cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## AAlan

What's going on here? Talk of training and no hilarity?! Stick with it mate the numbers will come back up soon enough.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> What's going on here? Talk of training and no hilarity?! Stick with it mate the numbers will come back up soon enough.


I'm sure the stupidity and senseless ramblings will return soon enough 

I think with the additional core work it's keeping the "burn hunger" at bay.... At least I finish a session knowing I've done something if that makes sense.

Had to drastically reduce carbs today... Starting to feel like [email protected] the last couple of days and can't stomach the idea of rice, bread...pasta

Strange thing is that it's only for meals 1&2, I know if I walked through the door to a jacket spud or roast tats I would maul it.

Basically time for a diet switch up I think.

Shame I can't live off quark


----------



## AAlan

I've decided carbs are evil! Lol my guts were murder with them so I had to cut down during the day intake.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I've decided carbs are evil! Lol my guts were murder with them so I had to cut down during the day intake.


It may be due to the diet being a bit wonky for a couple of weeks, I think I'm gonna drop them and gradually reintroduce..

Or just go keto lol.


----------



## AAlan

They just didn't agree with me at all. Can cope with them at main meal but if I try have them every meal it just bags me up big time.

Keto was sounding really appealing to me after 2 weeks of the mega carb diet I was on at the start of my training.


----------



## faultline

I'm on quite low carbs, around 150-180g a day but keep fat higher at around 100-120g.

I prefer fats to carbs anyway, not mad on bread or potatoes, like rice n pasta though.

But you can't beat eating peanut butter straight out the jar....


----------



## DigIt

im on same boat as faultline with about 120g max carbs daily but 100+g fat

cant eat pasta or rice unless its plastered with indian food or something. baked spuds all the way :thumbup1:

and of course...the devil...bread! such a treat now days to have burger buns with my home made burgers lol


----------



## AAlan

More fat and less carbs is the way I have been aiming lately after the night of sort Alans diet a few weeks back.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol we all copped it that weekend but digit still has his crown..

Tomorrows plan of attack

Meals 2&3

200g chicken steak

Mixed leaf salad.

Whole meal with peanut butter meal 1 and probably snack meal 4

Will sort macs out later.

Here's hoping lads...


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> More fat and less carbs is the way I have been aiming lately after *the night of sort Alans diet* a few weeks back.


coming to a cinema near you


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> coming to a cinema near you


:thumb1:

Not suitable for family viewing


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Lol we all copped it that weekend but digit still has his crown..
> 
> Tomorrows plan of attack
> 
> Meals 2&3
> 
> 200g chicken steak
> 
> Mixed leaf salad.
> 
> Whole meal with peanut butter meal 1 and probably snack meal 4
> 
> Will sort macs out later.
> 
> Here's hoping lads...


That's what I have done with daytime meals mate is drop the carbs and have chicken with spinach and brocolli with some extra virgin olive oil for the fat content. Feel much better for it.


----------



## aad123

AAlan said:


> good to see the hilarity is still on the go in here! Training tomorrow Jim?


What Jim trains as well ???


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Training done mucker will post shortly...ever get the feeling your not being taken seriously ?!? Lol


We take you seriously, honest we do.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> We take you seriously, honest we do.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> What Jim trains as well ???


We use that term very loosely in here


----------



## 25434

You do train though right? I mean.....you have the lucky pants and everything I heard....


----------



## aad123

Im with you lads on the high fat content, I go for around 100g fat, 220g protein and make the rest up with carbs. Not a huge fan of rice, pasta and the like so I tend to have a small serving of rice with my meals and make up the rest of my carbs with friut.

Peanut butter straight out of the tub (yum yum yum) or even better peanut butter mixed with cottage cheese. Making me hungry now so time for supper, just need to confur with MFP to see what I have left to reach my goal.


----------



## aad123

Flubs said:


> You do train though right? I mean.....you have the lucky pants and everything I heard....


Jims lucky pants...Now there's a film I would like to see.


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> You do train though right? I mean.....you have the lucky pants and everything I heard....


Lucky is indeed the term mate 

Blessed under crackers.


----------



## AAlan

crackers to go with the cheese from the other night Jim?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Jims lucky pants...Now there's a film I would like to see.


Ha ha easy tiger


----------



## AAlan

aad123 said:


> Im with you lads on the high fat content, I go for around 100g fat, 220g protein and make the rest up with carbs. Not a huge fan of rice, pasta and the like so I tend to have a small serving of rice with my meals and make up the rest of my carbs with friut.
> 
> Peanut butter straight out of the tub (yum yum yum) or even better peanut butter mixed with cottage cheese. Making me hungry now so time for supper, just need to confur with MFP to see what I have left to reach my goal.


I have still to try peanut butter, keep forgetting to look for it when I'm in asda.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> crackers to go with the cheese from the other night Jim?


Fvcking leave it.....

Just taking the biscuit now!


----------



## jimmywst

Well new diets kinda ironed out,

Will post for the critical eyes probably Monday.

High fats, med-low carbs, high protein.


----------



## AAlan

sorry taking the thread wafer topic.

Like the sound of the diet, be interested to see it when you post it up to see if I can pinch anything from it


----------



## aad123

AAlan said:


> crackers to go with the cheese from the other night Jim?


We were all thinking it but you were quickest on the draw.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> sorry taking the thread wafer topic.
> 
> Like the sound of the diet, be interested to see it when you post it up to see if I can pinch anything from it


No no no puns tonight please...I'm not putting myself through that at this hour lol.

It's very simplistic mate but yeah we can all pull it apart.


----------



## aad123

AAlan said:


> sorry taking the thread wafer topic.


I just laughed so hard a little bit of wee came out.

Your crackers my friend.


----------



## AAlan

Simple usually means easy to stick to for me. Simple is defo the way to go.


----------



## AAlan

aad123 said:


> I just laughed so hard a little bit of wee came out.
> 
> Your crackers my friend.


----------



## aad123

AAlan said:


>


I think Jims gone to bed because were being silly again.

Sorry Jim.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I think Jims gone to bed because were being silly again.
> 
> Sorry Jim.


No need to apologise... Tbf I was sitting here working out some macs then got totally side tracked with inane cracker puns... Your both a bad influence!!


----------



## aad123

Before I go to bed I need to share a joke with you, so here we go.

I went to the gym tonight and said to the instructor "I wanted to be able to do the splits".

He said "That wont be a problem, how flexable are you" ?

I replied "Well I cant make Tuesdays".


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Before I go to bed I need to share a joke with you, so here we go.
> 
> I went to the gym tonight and said to the instructor "I wanted to be able to do the splits".
> 
> He said "That wont be a problem, how flexable are you" ?
> 
> I replied "Well I cant make Tuesdays".


Boom boom! It's a cracker... Oh boll*cks!

I give it you it's a tickler... Just told my mrs.... Totally wasted.


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> Jims lucky pants...Now there's a film I would like to see.


Sounds like another American pie sequel

American pie 9: Jims lucky pants.....and other cheese inspired adventures


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Sounds like another American pie sequel
> 
> American pie 9: Jims lucky pants.....and other cheese inspired adventures


Haha and the night shift pop in to kick it all off again 

Hate to think what other people make of this thread if they are just popping by.


----------



## faultline

Morning jimbo, attack the day!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning jimbo, attack the day!


Rest day today fella (Ffs)

Morning mate... Or good evening (for you)


----------



## DigIt

aright bais...how you doin today?

i see you are resting today jim. have you got some core work planned for tomo?

i would be going nuts without some form of hard work whilst using the bar to get form down. fortunately there are so so many core exs  including bw stuff like chins, dips etc


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> aright bais...how you doin today?
> 
> i see you are resting today jim. have you got some core work planned for tomo?
> 
> i would be going nuts without some form of hard work whilst using the bar to get form down. fortunately there are so so many core exs  including bw stuff like chins, dips etc


How do fella,

Well tomorrows a sticky point... May have a blast in the smith machine and squat press after the planned session, just for a sweat up. Will def hammer some more core work, I'm getting left with what I consider a jelly belly so I'm not gonna dwell on it, I'm gonna hopefully fill it with muscle !! -eventually


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> How do fella,
> 
> Well tomorrows a sticky point... May have a blast in the smith machine and squat press after the planned session, just for a sweat up. Will def hammer some more core work, I'm getting left with what I consider a jelly belly so I'm not gonna dwell on it, I'm gonna hopefully fill it with muscle !! -eventually


strength training will fill it with that dense kind of muscle as opposed to hypertrophy. my jiggly bits are less jiggly from i started strength training lol


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> strength training will fill it with that dense kind of muscle as opposed to hypertrophy. my jiggly bits are less jiggly from i started strength training lol


That's the plan my friend...

But a little assistance whilst its light won't hurt.


----------



## AAlan

You should only start worrying about jiggly bits when you hit a speed but a bit quick and your tit's bounce. Untill then it's not an issue.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> You should only start worrying about jiggly bits when you hit a speed but a bit quick and your tit's bounce. Untill then it's not an issue.


Bro science at its best mate...

Ps. I'm nicking that.


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> You should only start worrying about jiggly bits when you hit a speed but a bit quick and your tit's bounce. Untill then it's not an issue.


HAHAHA


----------



## faultline

Getting back to the subject of training, so I don't have to scroll through pages of the intelligent conversations we have, do u have progress pics in here?

Or plan to?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Getting back to the subject of training, so I don't have to scroll through pages of the intelligent conversations we have, do u have progress pics in here?
> 
> Or plan to?


Right well... Have progress album on my profile, last ones (quite a few pages back) there are some from early December mate.

Was toying with keeping them updated monthly but I'm now swaying towards a 6month progress set.


----------



## aad123

I'm a photo-a-holic, I would add them daily but I don't think anyone would care so I stick to every month or two.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I'm a photo-a-holic, I would add them daily but I don't think anyone would care so I stick to every month or two.


All very well if your in decent shape

:nohomo:

I still suffer *shudders* but see it as a necessary evil.


----------



## faultline

Morning bud,

I'd say every 2 months is good, so you and others can see any progress that's made.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning bud,
> 
> I'd say every 2 months is good, so you and others can see any progress that's made.


Hmmm only thing putting me off that is the new routine... I'm not exactly developing at the min...but can't hurt I guess 

Surprised your up and about... Body clock gets battered after a night stint.


----------



## faultline

Show us your body Jim!!!! No extreme ****....

Gotta get the dog to the vet by 0830 so up n about and I feel good for it!

Bring on leg day....


----------



## jimmywst

Ffs at least buy me dinner first... I'm no slag!!


----------



## faultline

While we're here, are you feeling "lighter" this morning, if you know what I mean, winkwink,nudgenudge


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> While we're here, are you feeling "lighter" this morning, if you know what I mean, winkwink,nudgenudge


Lets just say this morning squats weren't hampered by adverse swinging motions :thumb:


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Lets just say this morning squats weren't hampered by adverse swinging motions :thumb:


good man lol


----------



## aad123

Just checking in for my lunch time update. As you were..

Is Mrs Jim feeling good today ?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Just checking in for my lunch time update. As you were..
> 
> Is Mrs Jim feeling good today ?


Mrs or mr??

Been lazy today and not got today's lifts posted yet, crazy busy at work truth be known...


----------



## jimmywst

Afternoon people.

Funny old session today, the dungeon was deserted, had the place to myself apart from a couple of cardio bunnies.. Turns out no heating or hot water put plenty of people off...  happy days

X-trainer 5 mins just to get the blood pumping

Dynamics

SF routine session 4

Front squats

20kg 1x20

25kg 5x5

Forms still off on these, one good squat to one bad...find myself occasionally rocking onto the balls of my left foot on the decline?!?

Back to school tonight, I'm gonna nail these bad boys if it kills me.

Pendlay rows

25kg 5x5

Deads

45kg 1x10

50kg 5x5

All strictly by the book (bar starting 20kg heavier on the deads from day one)

And it's confession time, mentally needed something a little heavier

After the bb rows i increased weights and sets

40kg 1x10

45kg 5x5

......And also with the deads

80kg 5x5

..........and on the pec deck.

20kg a side 2x10

I will keep these little excursions down to once in a blue moon honest.

Pm core blast planned...

I trust we are all making the most of that Friday feeling.


----------



## AAlan

I call vids or no sack emptying! Lol thank fook you finally got your end away mate, was really starting to affect you. Bring back happy getting his hole Jim Lmao.

How was today's gym session? Hope you took on a few extra cals for the extra cardio.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I call vids or no sack emptying! Lol thank fook you finally got your end away mate, was really starting to affect you. Bring back happy getting his hole Jim Lmao.
> 
> How was today's gym session? Hope you took on a few extra cals for the extra cardio.


Haha vids......available on payment receipt only 

tbh I'm feeling alot better for it, even if the cheeky cow was banging on about how it took me so long to make my move 

So now we are mellow and alot clearer headed, although I can't promise I won't throw some random abuse about, gotta keep you lot in check


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Haha vids......available on payment receipt only
> 
> tbh I'm feeling alot better for it, even if the cheeky cow was banging on about how it took me so long to make my move
> 
> So now we are mellow and alot clearer headed, although I can't promise I won't throw some random abuse about, gotta keep you lot in check


So it was a test all along, and you went without for 6 weeks!! :-o

On the training side, I know your looking for form but there's nothing wrong with loading the bar a bit, and iirc your training for strength? Strength training isn't all 100% form, heavy weights for strength!

Anyway who do I pay to see these vids....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> So it was a test all along, and you went without for 6 weeks!! :-o
> 
> On the training side, I know your looking for form but there's nothing wrong with loading the bar a bit, and iirc your training for strength? Strength training isn't all 100% form, heavy weights for strength!
> 
> Anyway who do I pay to see these vids....


Training side:

I appreciate the process mate and I know given a couple of weeks things will be back to a respectable ish level so just want to behave myself for now.

I have told the other half next time she pulls a stunt like this again her sisters getting it!!! Didn't go down well nor did the belly laugh that followed reading your "payment" comment.

Naturally she asked what was funny so I told her... Apparently it's illegal to charge financially for home movies (?!)

Therefore payments must be made in the form of whey/casein protein and/or various gaspari products in general.


----------



## AAlan

There is already a video made, Ya durty hoe of a man! I'm proud of you lol

Also sneaky of your mrs to test you like that, think that is deserving of a dry thumb up the dung hole next time you're in there!

Stay patient with the training mate, won't be long till the big numbers come back. Doesn't hurt to load it up for sanity sake like you did now and then tho.


----------



## aad123

I think that to get your form right you need some level of resistance. Your form will be purfect with no weight as your muscles aren't being taxed, once you force the muscle to work you will see where the problems are. I'm not saying go super heavy but the exercise needs to put your muscles under stress.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I think that to get your form right you need some level of resistance. Your form will be purfect with no weight as your muscles aren't being taxed, once you force the muscle to work you will see where the problems are. I'm not saying go super heavy but the exercise needs to put your muscles under stress.


Can see the logic in what your saying matey...

I think in struggling with the front squats because its a foreign exercise, the Brain keeps telling me to back squat...

By this time next week I should be on the 30-40kg range so will see how that helps.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> There is already a video made, Ya durty hoe of a man! I'm proud of you lol
> 
> Also sneaky of your mrs to test you like that, think that is deserving of a dry thumb up the dung hole next time you're in there!
> 
> Stay patient with the training mate, won't be long till the big numbers come back. Doesn't hurt to load it up for sanity sake like you did now and then tho.


A woman has her ways I guess...bizarre creatures really 

A dry thumb?!? Ha ha your minds clearly been occupied with squatting too long..

I think the Deload had to be done for the greater good. (For the record that's my story and I'm sticking to it )


----------



## AAlan

Yeah dry thumb, whilst you're smashing away in the front door, dry thumb rammed up the back door. More of a shock that way! Punishment for putting you through 6 weeks of achy balls!


----------



## 25434

AAlan said:


> Yeah dry thumb, whilst you're smashing away in the front door, dry thumb rammed up the back door. More of a shock that way! Punishment for putting you through 6 weeks of achy balls!


Oh dear! Could I have picked a worse time to drop by.....lol...ah well....boys will be boys...have a good weekend?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Yeah dry thumb, whilst you're smashing away in the front door, dry thumb rammed up the back door. More of a shock that way! Punishment for putting you through 6 weeks of achy balls!


My god!! Haha you got some bottle up issues there mate?!?

But I couldn't afford a divorce.


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! Could I have picked a worse time to drop by.....lol...ah well....boys will be boys...have a good weekend?


Evening flubs... It probably doesn't look good from a quick glance.

I can assure you it's not a sordid den of iniquity...well mostly any way.

And you my friend.


----------



## aad123

It doesn't look good from any glance. Poor flubs walked it at just the wrong moment.

Now lets have an end to this nonsence and get back to what were here for.

More cheese puns.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> It doesn't look good from any glance. Poor flubs walked it at just the wrong moment.
> 
> Now lets have an end to this nonsence and get back to what were here for.
> 
> More cheese puns.


I wondered when someone was gonna try and wedge in the cheese topic, to be honest it's starting to grate

But your right, there's no disguising a bunch of reprobates have hijacked this thread lmao

:innocent:


----------



## aad123

Back to normality now. No more silly business this is a serious journal.

Well sometimes anyway.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Back to normality now. No more silly business this is a serious journal.
> 
> Well sometimes anyway.


Hahaha how long do you think that's gonna last bud??


----------



## aad123

Well its about 8.30 now. I give it till 9


----------



## jimmywst

One of has a problem... I make it 8:50?!?

Can't tell for certain as the soaps are on so to me it could be anywhere between 7 and 9


----------



## faultline

I've got a break from the soaps tonight's, we're watching a film she's been going on about all week, it's about a load of old people going on holiday to India :/


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I've got a break from the soaps tonight's, we're watching a film she's been going on about all week, it's about a load of old people going on holiday to India :/


I'm hoping the rest of this posts reads "they get caught up in an Russian mafia hostage situation and turn vigilante"


----------



## faultline

I wish :l


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I wish :l


Ouch...good luck mate.


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> I've got a break from the soaps tonight's, we're watching a film she's been going on about all week, it's about a load of old people going on holiday to India :/


Sounds great, can I lend the DVD ????


----------



## faultline

Sky movies, I nodded off near the end...


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> Sky movies, I nodded off near the end...


I am not going to make the obvious joke.

Its ok Jim I resisted.


----------



## aad123

Morning Jim. What has today got in stall for you ?


----------



## jimmywst

Morning my old fruit.

Today will mostly consist of dynamic core work (swerved it yesterday)

Watching you tube "how to" videos

(Training related)

And probably indulging in the usual inane conversations we are having on here recently.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I am not going to make the obvious joke.
> 
> Its ok Jim I resisted.


Lol that shows a strength of character. I'm impressed


----------



## AAlan

Morning Jim. Sorry for the gutter level comment of last night. Normal service will be resumed, come back flubs the coast is clear now! Lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Morning Jim. Sorry for the gutter level comment of last night. Normal service will be resumed, come back flubs the coast is clear now! Lol


Lol I take it you had a good night 

I think flubs is scarred for life


----------



## jimmywst

Going round and round and round with the form today.......

Nothing's right on the front squat

Now nothing's feeling right with the back squat....

Grrrrrrr ffs!!!


----------



## aad123

Ever thought about taking up knitting. No squatting involved, back or front.


----------



## faultline

You never heard of the knit squat??

Used in the art of scarf knitting I believe


----------



## jimmywst

Constructive lads


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Constructive lads


Where the hell did you find this? Amazing..


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Where the hell did you find this? Amazing..


I have my sources


----------



## aad123

Kim's library of obscure images.

Edit

JIMS library. Don't know this Kim fella


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Kim's library of obscure images.
> 
> Edit
> 
> JIMS library. Don't know this Kim fella


Haha something dodgy about a North Korean photo library.


----------



## aad123

Something dodgy about you having a North Korian library.


----------



## jimmywst

They are gonna be soooo *****d when they find out.


----------



## jimmywst

Right then boys

Off to hammer the core and probably attempt the squat form again.... I WILL nail these fvckers.


----------



## aad123

Training at 8pm on a Saturday ?

That's true dedication, but who am I going to chat rubbish with now?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Training at 8pm on a Saturday ?
> 
> That's true dedication, but who am I going to chat rubbish with now?


With your updates coming through my ear phones, I won't get peace anyway


----------



## jimmywst

Ok fancied a change so dusted off the resistance band.

Woodchoppers 3x15 per side

Plank jacks 3x10

Rband crunches (decline) 3xF

Dynamics pulled straight of the net

Thanks @Rykard for the nod.

Oblique crunch 3xf (which wasn't many truth be known, hip cramps )

Prone side hip abductors 3xF

Straight leg raise 3xf

Form on the front squats was ALOT better, opened up the leg placement slightly (further than shoulder width)

Turned out the toes more to stabilise and ass met grass. 

Didn't over think the back squats... Just fell into a natural Rhythm

Each exercise

20kg 5x5


----------



## Rykard

I found the dynamic core work really helped squats, deads and my badders


----------



## jimmywst

Rykard said:


> I found the dynamic core work really helped squats, deads and my badders


That's the main reason I'm doing the mate...everyone knows the sit ups and the usual [email protected] so it's good to change it up...plus through a little reading I can see why the general opinion is that they trump static exercises.


----------



## Rykard

I read something that sit up type movements were bad as it 'drags' you forward and tightens stuff up..


----------



## jimmywst

I know I usually put more emphasis on the quads than I should... Hauling myself around..


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> With your updates coming through my ear phones, I won't get peace anyway


How does that work ?????

Updates through earphones, please explain for us technologically challanged old gits.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> How does that work ?????
> 
> Updates through earphones, please explain for us technologically challanged old gits.


Cheeky sod... I'm no spring chicken here,,

Tapatalk makes an annoying "bing-a-bong" through my ear phones when I'm listening to some tuuuunes.


----------



## aad123

Taptalk. Im lost ???

Im loving the BING-A-BONG.


----------



## jimmywst

Sorry Tapatalk...phone app?!


----------



## faultline

I've turned off all notifications on mine or it'd be going off all the time!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I've turned off all notifications on mine or it'd be going off all the time!


I should really but it saves me checking the fvcking thing every 5 mins...


----------



## jimmywst

Morning all.... Welcome to gods day of rest.

Which shall mostly be spent swimming


----------



## faultline

Morning James...


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning James...


Haha Sunday names


----------



## jimmywst

Well the morning didn't go exactly to plan...cracked out 30lengths when the mrs and sister in law arrived complete with the brood...resulting in alot of larking about rather than swimming.

Kids banging on about KFC and the sister in law treating everyone to a take away later has resulted in pretty much a cheat day 

All back home now kids dropping like flies, the two women aren't far behind them. . . So I guess I will have a mooch about the forums and take the day as it comes.


----------



## AAlan

Afternoon James. Did you go for the 1500 calorie big daddy box meal from KFC since it was a cheat day?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Afternoon James. Did you go for the 1500 calorie big daddy box meal from KFC since it was a cheat day?


Boneless banquet for one as it goes...

Not the slightest hint of guilt either lol.

How's the weekend mate ?


----------



## AAlan

Sounds good, making me want one myself now.

Just about finished work for the day, had a good day off yesterday out shopping with the gf and spent a fortune on myself. All good.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Sounds good, making me want one myself now.
> 
> Just about finished work for the day, had a good day off yesterday out shopping with the gf and spent a fortune on myself. All good.


Nice, any bargains ??

Yes I'm that bored it resulted in shopping talk

Everyone except me and the dog are asleep!!


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Nice, any bargains ??
> 
> Yes I'm that bored it resulted in shopping talk
> 
> Everyone except me and the dog are asleep!!


Yeah loads mate, went out looking for a decent pair of hiking boots and went round the factory outlets. Ended up buying a couple of under armour second skin tops and cycling shorts for getting back out on the bike. Got a couple of bergaus fleece tops for 7 quid! A pair of timbies for 70 and 17 pairs of nike socks for 20 quid from the nike outlet.

Still not got the hiking boots tho! On the plus side I was driven about all day had my lunch bought for me and my dinner made 2 nights running. Think this one might just be a keeper! lol


----------



## jimmywst

Productive days shopping matey....

And top man for the keeper lol


----------



## AAlan

Yeah I thought it was a productive wee day as well. Forgot to add I also got a water bag/rucksack for when I'm out on the bike as well. So that's me pretty much sorted for the epic bike adventures when the weather gets better.


----------



## aad123

Jim what's with all the football talk with faultline. Don't you know it's the wrong shaped ball, and you a rugby player. Tut tut tut.

You will have your front row union card removed.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Jim what's with all the football talk with faultline. Don't you know it's the wrong shaped ball, and you a rugby player. Tut tut tut.
> 
> You will have your front row union card removed.


its good for the soul to indulge in the gentler sporting pursuits in life...

nothing beats curling up in a ruck and realising your staring at your own heels but the footie is something that doesnt alienate people


----------



## aad123

Iv just watched a great video on front squat bar positioning. It showed 3 options of how to hold the bar. The one I liked the look of was a clean grip with wrist straps. You hook the strap around the bar as you would usually do around your wrist. You then grab the loose end and wrap them around your hands and finally lift the bar onto your front delts. By using the straps you remove the pressure on your elbow joints as your hands are about 3" higher than the bar. I will be giving it a go on Tuesday.

Look on YouTube for front squats by testosterone nation.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning mate,

I don't have the wrist flexibility for a clean grip, although the strap assistance would cure this, but for pure ease I'm finding the cross over does the job at the

Minute...although the delts are feeling the bruising already


----------



## jimmywst

Morning all

Business as usual this morning

Warm up 5 mins x-trainer

Press ups 3x10

Close hand knuckle press 2x10

Dynamics

Face pulls 3rd plate on the stack

Nice and light.

2x15

Kick off the shoes and jumped in the rack

Squats

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

OHP

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

22.5kg 5x5

Dips

23kg assistance

3x5

Chins

23kg assistance

3x5

Dips BW

1x5

Chins BW

1x5

All as per program structure

No maverick approach today.


----------



## faultline

What increases are you going for each session/week?


----------



## jimmywst

Back squat 5kg per week

Front squat 5kg per week

Bench 2.5kg per week

OHP 2.5kg per week

Bb rows 2.5kg per week

Deads 5kg per week.

Afternoon by the way


----------



## faultline

Afternoon jimbob, how many weeks do u expect to run it before your maxing out?


----------



## jimmywst

It's allocated weights not time span matey.

This routine is structured around BW to lift ratios before it gets a switch up, I should think I will be running this for about 6-8 weeks to get back to a level I was lifting at before crimbo but with the form being totally nailed across the board.

It's a bit frustrating but a small price to pay for not injuring myself lol.


----------



## AAlan

Evening Jim. Well done on sticking to the routine, weight will come back up quickly.


----------



## DigIt

thats it jim stick with small incriments it'll be better in the long run


----------



## jimmywst

Softly softly and all that huh lads


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> It's allocated weights not time span matey.
> 
> This routine is structured around BW to lift ratios before it gets a switch up.


How does this work, I'm intrigued.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> How does this work, I'm intrigued.


http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?t=162

It's @ewen 's baby so he will be in more of a position to explain the ins and outs.


----------



## AAlan

Morning Jim. How's tricks mate?


----------



## faultline

Jims on the missing list!


----------



## jimmywst

No missing boys, just unplugged for the evening.


----------



## jimmywst

Session 6

X trainer-6 mins

Dynamics

Push ups 3x10

Close grip knuckle press 3x10

Face pulls 3rd plate 2x15

Kettle bell power swings 3x5

Front squat

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Bb rows

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Deads

40kg 1x10

45kg 5x5

Finished of with 10mon row

All as prescribed and everything flowing very nicely...form feels second nature with a questionable two squats early in the 1x10...


----------



## AAlan

He's back! Lol was about to start phoning the London hospitals asking if they had a young folicly challenged bloke in!

How you finding the core work mate?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> He's back! Lol was about to start phoning the London hospitals asking if they had a young folicly challenged, good looking bloke in!
> 
> How you finding the core work mate?


:Fixed it:

Yeah the core blasts great mate... Already feeling some benefits on the squats... Getting nice and deep in the hole now and feeling stable with it.

Oooer it's a bit of a carry on in here


----------



## AAlan

Yeah yeah if you like! lol

Think I need to start focusing on core stuff a bit more. Golf season is coming up so it won't hurt to strengthen up the core a bit.


----------



## jimmywst

Certainly isn't going to hurt mate, although you should be feeling the core benefits from the lifts already


----------



## AAlan

I'm noticing a massive difference in my lower back since doing SL, obviously the bent over rows, deads and squats are helping with that. Was a really weak area before.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Session 6
> 
> X trainer-6 mins
> 
> Dynamics
> 
> Push ups 3x10
> 
> Close grip knuckle press 3x10
> 
> Face pulls 3rd plate 2x15
> 
> Kettle bell power swings 3x5
> 
> Front squat
> 
> 20kg 1x10
> 
> 25kg 5x5
> 
> Bb rows
> 
> 20kg 1x10
> 
> 25kg 5x5
> 
> Deads
> 
> 40kg 1x10
> 
> 45kg 5x5
> 
> Finished of with 10mon row
> 
> All as prescribed and everything flowing very nicely...form feels second nature with a questionable two squats early in the 1x10...


sounds like you've set yourself up fella. keep that up! how much are you adding?training per week?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> sounds like you've set yourself up fella. keep that up! how much are you adding?training per week?


Back squat 5kg per week

Front squat 5kg per week

Bench 2.5kg per week

OHP 2.5kg per week

Bb rows 2.5kg per week

Deads 5kg per week.

ABA-BAB sessions, usual set up of training on non consecutive days, rest days I hammer some core and flexion exercises...fitting me like a glove at the minute mate.


----------



## Tassotti

Weights are per week Jim, not per session


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> Weights are per week Jim, not per session


I stand corrected


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> I stand corrected


Silly boy..


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Silly boy..


----------



## jimmywst

Spending the majority of a 17hr shift outside yesterday certainly made it mark this morning....so a cardio blast was in order 5k in a smidge over 34 mins.... I can live with that today.

May attempt the core work tonight if the mind and body are capable.


----------



## faultline

Long shift mate, u off today then?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Long shift mate, u off today then?


One of those things sadly mate, no rest for the wicked so I'm on my way to work as we speak.


----------



## faultline

Are you contracted for those type of hours or they just pi$$takers?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Are you contracted for those type of hours or they just pi$$takers?


Contracted 8-4:30 over time is "optional" but with an impending move and the kids eating me out of house home sometimes you can't turn it down.


----------



## faultline

Sounds like my old workplace, pays the bills though mate.....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Sounds like my old workplace, pays the bills though mate.....


Until that massive lottery win I've been promising myself


----------



## 25434

jimmywst said:


> Spending the majority of a 17hr shift outside yesterday certainly made it mark this morning....so a cardio blast was in order *5k in a smidge over 34 mins*.... I can live with that today.
> 
> May attempt the core work tonight if the mind and body are capable.


That's about my time at the moment too...good man..hee heee...unless...you think that is pants? it wears me out...i think I could it bit quicker but I'm always knacked from my weights so that's debatable...anyway, sorry to comment...just having a read through if that's ok. have a good day...


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:



> That's about my time at the moment too...good man..hee heee...unless...you think that is pants? it wears me out...i think I could it bit quicker but I'm always knacked from my weights so that's debatable...anyway, sorry to comment...just having a read through if that's ok. have a good day...


Good morning mate,

First and foremost never apologise for commenting.

I know the feeling about the timings ive recently been advised to hit the cardio post weights but in due course there's not alot left in the tank then.

I'm not one for comparing distance times really... I'm not a runner at heart so as long as "my times" are consistent I'm happy.


----------



## AAlan

I recon to do 5k in that time I would need to be on my bike! I'm not a runner at all now.


----------



## aad123

35 mins is a good time in my books, not sure I could do it myself at the moment. Although if the snow starts to fall I may have to as the roads around me are pants as I live in a rural area.


----------



## jimmywst

Well....knocked off early today so fingers crossed I can still get the core blast in later...

(By knocked off I actually mean I've gone off the radar  hey ho )

I


----------



## aad123

Some people just don't want the work, part timer. Iv put in a 8 hourer today.


----------



## AAlan

I've sat on the couch eating all day. It's been tough but I am struggling through.


----------



## jimmywst

Sticks and stones boys 

Although I walked into the house with ww3 in mid swing so I probably would have been better off a at work....I guess that will teach me for being [email protected]


----------



## faultline

Hard workers one and all aren't we  I've gone from a job where I regularly did 12 hour shifts 6/7 days a week and actually had to work to one where I do 4 8 hour shifts then 4 nights off!

I'm half way through my feed up, got about 900 cals to go, yum!


----------



## jimmywst

I guess the main thing is we are all workers full stop....

Still another 1300 to go mate...


----------



## faultline

No I've had 1300, 900 to go.....wish it was the other way round though!

I'm dreaming of my cheat day Saturday already...


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> No I've had 1300, 900 to go.....wish it was the other way round though!
> 
> I'm dreaming of my cheat day Saturday already...


Sorry dude, mis read your post, thought you had already mauled 900.

And it's good to have something to look forward to....what's on the menu??


----------



## faultline

Nothing exciting, I think 2 shakes, a can of mackerel and some PB should meet my macros 

Pizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzza Saturday


----------



## jimmywst

Meat feast I hope...


----------



## faultline

Double meat feast supreme with tons of jalapeños, cheesy garlic bread, and potato wedges........that should do for lunch.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Double meat feast supreme with tons of jalapeños, cheesy garlic bread, and potato wedges........that should do for lunch.


Now your talking!!!

I had a bacon and cheese turnover from the BP Monday...this concludes the cheat foods this week.


----------



## faultline

Dude, this isn't good for me, my mouths watering...I love those turnovers!

Your bulking ain't ya? Therefore it should be treats galore if it fits your macros


----------



## jimmywst

Had to drop to a semi sensible maintenance level whilst things are light...huff!! Even when bulking its gotta be clean. (To my BF for dirty bulking IMO)


----------



## faultline

When I bulked I used IIFYM and it was good, as long as you stick to your macros it doesn't have to be 100% clean, I probably ate 90% clean weekdays, 70% weekends, but our ideas of clean n dirty may well be different!


----------



## AAlan

when I started bulking I went with the IIFYM as well, only macros didn't come into it. If It Fits Your Mouth was my mantra!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> When I bulked I used IIFYM and it was good, as long as you stick to your macros it doesn't have to be 100% clean, I probably ate 90% clean weekdays, 70% weekends, but our ideas of clean n dirty may well be different!


They may well do mate... I personally classify said turnover as seriously dirty lol.

Give it a couple of weeks I should be building macs back up.


----------



## faultline

Yeah that is dirty as a 2 dollar whore but bacon grilled with poached eggs on wholemeal bread is just part of a bulking (and sometimes cutting) diet


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Yeah that is dirty as a 2 dollar whore but bacon grilled with poached eggs on wholemeal bread is just part of a bulking (and sometimes cutting) diet


Totally agree matey....although I'm living off chicken and lean mince ATM, gonna be stuffed when I get bored of it.

And I will never look at a two dollar whore the same way again!!


----------



## faultline

The only thing I can't stomach after smashing it down for months on end is tuna, haven't had any for about 2 months now, everything else is good!


----------



## aad123

I have been eating 1 tin of tuna every day this year. Im lucky as I can eat the same old food day in day out. It does get a little dull but as you say there's always the weekend to enjoy some nice food. I use IIFYM but try and keep it clean as far as possible but Im not entering the olimpia so the odd cheat wont hurt.


----------



## DigIt

plan for today amigo? friiiiiiiiiday


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> plan for today amigo? friiiiiiiiiday


Well the days gone a bit way ward so far... Up with the sparrows fart only to find the gyms shut, no explanation given just locked down,

Currently sat in the office with no work structured for the day (servers crashed apparently so nobody can access the works diary) I've been nominated to man the bat phone in case of emergencies but I'm only planning on suffering it till 12, hopefully by then the gym will be open, maybe lol.

Failing that I will pop into the local gym on the way home and I'm planning on a battering....

Now being good and behaving myself I'm not straying from the structured weights so will do some belated core and increased cardio.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Well the days gone a bit way ward so far... Up with the sparrows fart only to find the gyms shut, no explanation given just locked down,
> 
> Currently sat in the office with no work structured for the day (servers crashed apparently so nobody can access the works diary) I've been nominated to man the bat phone in case of emergencies but I'm only planning on suffering it till 12, hopefully by then the gym will be open, maybe lol.
> 
> Failing that I will pop into the local gym on the way home and I'm planning on a battering....
> 
> Now being good and behaving myself I'm not straying from the structured weights so will do some belated core and increased cardio.


we all hit speedbumps on the way. just crack on tho, don't sweat it too much :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

Yeah mate in not phased.... That's life lol..

I'm safe in the knowledge I will get something done today


----------



## jimmywst

Curious thing.....

This mornings weight in 175lbs (-3lbs from before crimbo)

Looks like I'm upping the kcals today....


----------



## aad123

Im just sat at work, gazing out of the window at the snow wondering how in the hell im going to get home.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Im just sat at work, gazing out of the window at the snow wondering how in the hell im going to get home.
> 
> View attachment 108021


In much the same boat mate... Although I'm on the gym 20miles from

Home...


----------



## jimmywst

Still no explanation as to why the gyms shut this morning but open now....

Any who it's quiet so I cracked on.

X-trainer 10mins

Dynamics

Face pulls 2x15 again 3rd plate down...

10kg power swings 2x10

Press ups 3x5 supersetted

Close grip knuckle press 3x5

Session 7 as structure

B-squat

20kg 1x10

30kg 5x5

Really in the comfort zone today...

Taken to mentally going through the motions which helps.

Paused in the hole a few times just to think of lumbar movement and what not...admittedly not during the working sets.

OHP

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

Bench

20kg 1x10

25kg 5x5

23kg assisted

Dips 3x5

Chins 3x5

BW dips 2x5

BW chins 2x5

Core work:

15kg db wood choppers 3x10 per side

Plank jacks 3x10

Decline crunch 2xF

Oblique crunch 2xF

Prone side hip abductors 3xF

Straight leg raise 3xF

Bike 15 mins (whilst watching the news lol)

All in all suitably knackered really

Now to figure out how to get home....


----------



## aad123

Nice looking workout. Have you adjusted your programme as I dont remember OHP and Bench being on the same day. Could be wrong though as I see so many workouts amungst the UK-M Natty Boys Club.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Nice looking workout. Have you adjusted your programme as I dont remember OHP and Bench being on the same day. Could be wrong though as I see so many workouts amungst the UK-M Natty Boys Club.


Nothing changed matey...but I know what your saying....gets confusing after a while, although no mistaking yours


----------



## aad123

Mines the one with all the bloody videos :whistling:

Just 50 mins to go then Im off home. Been on a mission to the shop floor and found a radio so now sitting here listening to the radio whilst posting on here. Not a bad day at work.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Mines the one with all the bloody videos :whistling:
> 
> Just 50 mins to go then Im off home. Been on a mission to the shop floor and found a radio so now sitting here listening to the radio whilst posting on here. Not a bad day at work.


Don't knock the vids mate...great addition to the journal. Good luck getting home.


----------



## DigIt

your sessions look like killer workouts mate must be sleeping as soon as the lights out...well knackering looking at that lol

think i got lucky with getting in & out of town before that snow got proper settled...started to get blizzardy as i was on my way out


----------



## aad123

Waiting for the traffic to die down was a good idea as it only took 25 mins to get home and now I don't have to make any time up.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> your sessions look like killer workouts mate must be sleeping as soon as the lights out...well knackering looking at that lol
> 
> think i got lucky with getting in & out of town before that snow got proper settled...started to get blizzardy as i was on my way out


Getting out of dodge was a good idea mate.

As for the WO. Normally I keep the core work to rest days...so I should sleep like a baby tonight


----------



## jimmywst

Good old London transport got me close enough to home earlier and alot quicker than sitting in my van would.

Whole worlds gone snow mad


----------



## aad123

2 inches of snow and the whole country grinds to a stand still. It happens every year but we never seem to be prepared for it.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> 2 inches of snow and the whole country grinds to a stand still. It happens every year but we never seem to be prepared for it.


As a country we can handle anything weather wise...hose pipe bans, floods, snow days....good old blighty


----------



## jimmywst

jimmywst said:


> As a country we cant handle anything weather wise...hose pipe bans, floods, snow days....good old blighty


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Getting out of dodge was a good idea mate.
> 
> As for the WO. Normally I keep the core work to rest days...so I should sleep like a baby tonight


could certainly take a leaf from your book on the core stuff. i have always enjoyed core work find it really challenging and always leaves you in a state. not done any direct core work since i've been on SS tho

hmmmmm


----------



## jimmywst

Theory being you shouldn't need to (according to rippetoe and mehdi)

Core and p-chain take a battering any way but I'm just doing my best to shift the jelly belly *****, or at least fill it


----------



## AAlan

That's a lot of exercises today Jim, think I would have lost the plot and forgot what I had done partway through!


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> *Theory *being you shouldn't need to (according to rippetoe and mehdi)
> 
> Core and p-chain take a battering any way but I'm just doing my best to shift the jelly belly *****, or at least fill it


theory exactly - dont take everything these highly decorated sporting legends say as gospel my friend. it does not excuse them from being wrong - rippetoe VERY guilty of starting a whole trend of new boys squatting while looking at the floor! i shouldnt say much as i am incomparable to his elite level, but i don't worship no one

we forever learning in this game mate "he who knows much, knows not"

i believe that direct core work will aid in the development of big compounds a LOT - as long as you're well rested and well nutrition'ed


----------



## jimmywst

Personally I used the assistance work from mehdi's second and first edition disregarding the 3rd (by this point in my opinion it was far to commercialised)

I do the core work to aid and develop the strength works, also love feeling the stability in the lifts...

I'm more of a "if the cap fits- wear it" kinda guy.

Plus every little helps


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That's a lot of exercises today Jim, think I would have lost the plot and forgot what I had done partway through!


I use an app "gym hero"

Simple phone note pad type thing, transfer it to paper when I get home mate.

Getting really anal these days... Got my SF lifts planner , core and warm up exercises on the fridge


----------



## aad123

I do my core work after legs, I don't do a huge amount but I certainly feel it working. Compounds will work the core but not sufficiently in my opinion.


----------



## jimmywst

The way I see it, keeping it sensible wont hurt, learnt that the hard way


----------



## 25434

jimmywst said:


> The way I see it, keeping it sensible wont hurt, learnt that the hard way


Very wise...it's good to learn by your mistakes....

as I don't :blink: :laugh:

Happy weekend to ya..


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> Very wise...it's good to learn by your mistakes....
> 
> as I don't :blink: :laugh:
> 
> Happy weekend to ya..


Luckily I'm to old to blame anything on the the follies of youth...

Hope you enjoy your weekend too


----------



## aad123

ah youth.....

I remember that, just.

Things were so much better in the old days.



Or maybe not !!!!


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> ah youth.....
> 
> I remember that, just.
> 
> Things were so much better in the old days.
> 
> View attachment 108082
> 
> 
> Or maybe not !!!!


Brilliant !!!!

Can't beat a pair of baggies


----------



## aad123

Still got mine, keep them with my shell suit. :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Still got mine, keep them with my shell suit. :thumb:


Been a lot of bad press about those recently... :blink:

There's a lad at the gym that still wears the baggies...I'm seriously considering it , but don't tell anyone..


----------



## faultline

Good on u for going back to the gym for the workout, lesser men wouldn't have bothered.

All sorts of volume and exercises going on there mate, Ive got a headache just reading about it!

What's your long term goal Jim?

Powerlifting, bodybuilding etc


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Good on u for going back to the gym for the workout, lesser men wouldn't have bothered.
> 
> All sorts of volume and exercises going on there mate, Ive got a headache just reading about it!
> 
> What's your long term goal Jim?
> 
> Powerlifting, bodybuilding etc


Cheers bud, you know me...

Long term goals is purely strength gains...perma bulk until I hit my plateau or until I feel I'm too big if that makes sense.. If I keep it clean I should be able to keep fat gains to a minimum.....

I may cut or recomp someday all depends on what I want at the time


----------



## aad123

Morning Jim, how's life in the big city ? What you upto today ? Any thing exciting ????


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Morning Jim, how's life in the big city ? What you upto today ? Any thing exciting ????


Morning matey.....sadly nothing remotely exciting planned today...OH is working, the eldest off to his dads so its just me and the bub, who will probably abandon me for the land of nod for most of the afternoon...how's about you?


----------



## aad123

Got a fun filled day of shopping as just like faultline my cupboards are bare. The roads are really bad as the griters haven't been round so driving to the supermarket should be interesting. After that its a trip to B'ham to collect boy number one from his grandparents. Currently watching Dora the explora and planning breakfast. It's looking like eggs on toast with black coffee as we have very little milk. TBH I'm not that hungry after yesterday's blow out.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Got a fun filled day of shopping as just like faultline my cupboards are bare. The roads are really bad as the griters haven't been round so driving to the supermarket should be interesting. After that its a trip to B'ham to collect boy number one from his grandparents. Currently watching Dora the explora and planning breakfast. It's looking like eggs on toast with black coffee as we have very little milk. TBH I'm not that hungry after yesterday's blow out.


I think a lot of people are in the same boat mate...the kids are sorted this end but I will be living off quark today I fear....left the van at the yard and used public transport yesterday, and I'm not pushing little one around in the pushchair today!! No way pedro..

Off to brum, that could be entertaining :/


----------



## AAlan

Morning gents, all feeling fit today?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Morning gents, all feeling fit today?


Certainly am matey....full of fine fettle


----------



## AAlan

any plans for you and the wee fella today?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> any plans for you and the wee fella today?


Just the usual chaos and destruction of the house....toy explosion, crazy paints, play doh.....followed by the frantic tidy up before the OH turns up


----------



## AAlan

Pretty standard saturday then lol.

My brothers Mrs is working backshift all weekend so I might go laugh at him running about after a 2 and a half year old son and 7 month old daughter on his own to make me feel better.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Pretty standard saturday then lol.
> 
> My brothers Mrs is working backshift all weekend so I might go laugh at him running about after a 2 and a half year old son and 7 month old daughter on his own to make me feel better.


Sound moral support


----------



## AAlan

haha! I will be reminding him of how simple and straightforward my life is compared to his at key stressful moments like any good brother should.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> haha! I will be reminding him of how simple and straightforward my life is compared to his at key stressful moments like any good brother should.


I wouldn't expect any less broski...

I have pals that constantly do the same when I'm pulling out my proverbial hair


----------



## Rusky87

Thinking of starting 5x5 in the next week or two. This journal was a very interesting read and helped motivate me a lot. thanks


----------



## jimmywst

Rusky87 said:


> Thinking of starting 5x5 in the next week or two. This journal was a very interesting read and helped motivate me a lot. thanks


Welcome in mate, firstly good luck, I came across your thread the other day Stirling work so far,

Good bunch of lads in here all with their own respective journals...if there's anything any one can offer just shout...

You following a set program?

Let us know when your up and running and I'm sure we will wander over


----------



## aad123

Motorway is fine but getting to it will be a pain. No public transport here so I either walk to supermarket or risk the drive. Might go early to avoid some traffic. I could attach the cat to a sledge and do it Scott of the Antarctic style. Not sure the cats up for that though.


----------



## aad123

Back from shopping and luck what I found.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Back from shopping and luck what I found.
> View attachment 108143


Haha all is not lost!!

I had visions of you pulling a rocky IV moment in the finish


----------



## aad123

I was on the back with the cat and youngest pulling. Kids these days have it too easy.


----------



## jimmywst

Agreed...the eldest was out clearing the old girls drive next door with a shovel this morning..

Really wasn't impressed when I told him


----------



## aad123

Told or ordered ?

Just had half a tub of quark as my pudding. Yum yum yum don't know how long the other half will last, I can hear it calling me.


----------



## AAlan

Think I'm going to have to go find some of this quark from somewhere the way you lot are all going on about it.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Told or ordered ?
> 
> Just had half a tub of quark as my pudding. Yum yum yum don't know how long the other half will last, I can hear it calling me.


Well told really but like you say they have it easy

It's not uncommon to finish the full 250g for me mate, just chowing a warm chicken breast salad and will be following suit with the pudding


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Think I'm going to have to go find some of this quark from somewhere the way you lot are all going on about it.


Asda mate.... Golden acre quark, 250g tub, less than a quid....


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Asda mate.... Golden acre quark, 250g tub, less than a quid....


Are you going to set me off about my local asda again mate? lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Are you going to set me off about my local asda again mate? lol


For the love of god no!!!

None of us want to go there again.....


----------



## faultline

Just back from asda, who the fcuk other than us lot eat quark? Completely sold out but every other soft cheese known to man was fully stocked!

Now onto bacon and egg rolls.....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Just back from asda, who the fcuk other than us lot eat quark? Completely sold out but every other soft cheese known to man was fully stocked!
> 
> Now onto bacon and egg rolls.....


Can we call it a conspiracy yet??.


----------



## AAlan

faultline said:


> Just back from asda, who the fcuk other than us lot eat quark? Completely sold out but every other soft cheese known to man was fully stocked!
> 
> Now onto bacon and egg rolls.....


Same kinda stock control as my local asda!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Same kinda stock control as my local asda!


Leave it Al......


----------



## AAlan

I'm trying hard to stay restrained Jim, lid on the pot is rattling away and the water is about to boil over! lmao


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I'm trying hard to stay restrained Jim, lid on the pot is rattling away and the water is about to boil over! lmao


Ffs think happy thoughts!!

Either that or we are heading into the depths or the Jeremy kyle show.....


----------



## faultline

Calm down lads, grubs up


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Calm down lads, grubs up


----------



## jimmywst

Hmmmm not so sure now


----------



## faultline

Get it down you Jim, think of the gains!

Although mine may well have more protein in it..........


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Get it down you Jim, think of the gains!
> 
> Although mine may well have more protein in it..........


Lol your probably right mate...only packing 3 chicken beasts there 

How

Much bacon you got in those bad boys??


----------



## faultline

6 rashers, works out about 75 grams all in all, but 3 chicken breasts must have about 100g so eat and grow my friend


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> 6 rashers, works out about 75 grams all in all, but 3 chicken breasts must have about 100g so eat and grow my friend


Only 60 from the breasts mate....

Though I'm enjoying the food top trumps

What's next ?? Lol


----------



## faultline

All shall be revelled in good time.....

According to mfp 3 100g breasts are 90g pro


----------



## jimmywst

Going of the bag I slightly under estimated...27g per 100

But there are 10 breast fillets of various sizes in there so I will hold my hands up and admit I didn't weigh anything.

It's the reserve frozen supply that generally get used in family curry or fajita night.


----------



## faultline

Looks like I'm off to the cinema in a little while, no doubt popcorn and nachos will be on the menu


----------



## faultline

Sneak peak of what's coming up later


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## jimmywst

More of a phish food kinda guy


----------



## faultline

I love half baked but alas sold out!

What's going with the steak?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I love half baked but alas sold out!
> 
> What's going with the steak?


 I had my choice another steak lol,

Sadly brocolli florets, some cauliflower and sweet potato oven baked chips. . .


----------



## jimmywst

Right then lads... Whey deals, anyone in the know, just rattling out the last of my MP unflavoured, after a couple of kg's I think so seeing as its January cheap and cheerful will do.


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> Calm down lads, grubs up


One thing missing, where's the HP sauce my friend ?


----------



## faultline

It went on after, pizza is winging its way to me as we speak


----------



## jimmywst

Late in the day mate... Good flick ?


----------



## aad123

If your going to cheat do it properly, and you certainly have. Good work.


----------



## faultline

Yeah just got in, film was the bolloks, django, I would recommend it


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Right then lads... Whey deals, anyone in the know, just rattling out the last of my MP unflavoured, after a couple of kg's I think so seeing as its January cheap and cheerful will do.


Not sure on deals but I recommend maxiraw, you normally get something free thrown in, if u send over £50 all kinds of things thrown in.

I hear @TheProteinWorks is all the rage nowadays


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Not sure on deals but I recommend maxiraw, you normally get something free thrown in, if u send over £50 all kinds of things thrown in.
> 
> I hear @TheProteinWorks is all the rage nowadays


Cheers bud will have a shufty


----------



## faultline

Sorry jim


----------



## AAlan

my brother bought a 5kg tub of protein for 50 quid off amazon, worked out at 45g protein per serving. Dunno if thats worth a look mate.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Sorry jim


No need for that!!

Woke up contemplating breakfast and this is what I see !!

Hope it goes straight to your hips :rofl:


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> my brother bought a 5kg tub of protein for 50 quid off amazon, worked out at 45g protein per serving. Dunno if thats worth a look mate.


Cheers mate I will look into that one too..


----------



## aad123

Morning all. Having a lazy day, time for some breakfast. What are we up to on the lord's day.


----------



## faultline

I'm still laying in bed!

Don't wanna venture into the kitchen yet as its fast till midday still.

Gotta try to fit a Sunday roast into my macros today.

You still training back today?


----------



## faultline

I have a suggestion, seeing as we all spam jims journal with our random thoughts, change this to our nattyclub meeting/banter/inane-rambling thread, and Jim can start a journal that's just got his training in it so we can see his progress rather than it take 10 minutes to find his last workout all the time.


----------



## aad123

Better ask Jim before wee hijack his journal.

Yes I'm still training back. About to defrost the car ready to go.


----------



## faultline

Yes of course it's up to James, either that or we make a new thread for the ramblings as i can never find any of his training in here!


----------



## jimmywst

Morning (just)

I think we are all suffering in once sense or another with the ramblings in journals, but what's with the sudden bout of conscience :rofl:

It's because it's Sunday isn't it...


----------



## jimmywst

Thinking about it I should start a new thread seeing as I've chopped routines...


----------



## faultline

Well let us know if you start a new one so we can keep spamming this one and follow your new one


----------



## jimmywst

dusted off the laptop and working on it now mucker...


----------



## 25434

jimmywst said:


> Morning (just)
> 
> *I think we are all suffering in once sense or another with the ramblings in journals,* ...


errrrrmm...nope? :laugh: :laugh:

apparently I don't do anything but ramble, both in mine and everywhere else...eerrmm..is there another way?...hahahaha...hey you...just swooshing in quickly to say hello...good luck with the new journal, will pop in there if you start one, but will attempt to talk training...

hehe course I will.........:no: :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> errrrrmm...nope? :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> apparently I don't do anything but ramble, both in mine and everywhere else...eerrmm..is there another way?...hahahaha...hey you...just swooshing in quickly to say hello...good luck with the new journal, will pop in there if you start one, but will attempt to talk training...
> 
> hehe course I will.........:no: :laugh:


welcome wherever and whenever flubs as you well know....dont tell anyone but it will probably be more fun in here.... :tongue: the "serious" threads already boring me and ive only just posted it...


----------



## jimmywst

throw this out for the others...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/209289-jims-s-f-5x5-journey-new-year-new-focus.html

so....where were we?..................


----------



## faultline

Can you name change this thread?

It's very similar to your new one and wouldn't want to spam your new one by mistake


----------



## jimmywst

im gonna drop a mention in here for a mod to answer i think mate cos i couldnt figure out how..

who are the mods?


----------



## faultline

Looks like its done


----------



## Milky

:thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

Milky said:


> :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, appreciated.


----------



## AAlan

faultline said:


> Yes of course it's up to James, either that or we make a new thread for the ramblings as i can never find any of his training in here!


Is it because he never trains? :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst

[email protected] 

Sleeping beauty is back with us then!


----------



## AAlan

yup! had about 11 hours sleep last night, unheard of for me I'm usually awake after about 7. Walking about like a zombie just now.


----------



## DigIt

haha a more fitting name for the thread mate 

hallo er'ey body!


----------



## jimmywst

Made sense mate seeing you lot ruined it :whistling:


----------



## faultline

It dawned on me this morning when I went into my journal and thought where have all the food pics gone? Then I found them all in here lol


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> It dawned on me this morning when I went into my journal and thought where have all the food pics gone? Then I found them all in here lol


Along with everything else


----------



## faultline

The sum of my efforts today, along with alot of chilling out and resting.

Chicken roast is on, and I'm on target for my macros


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> The sum of my efforts today, along with alot of chilling out and resting.
> 
> Chicken roast is on, and I'm on target for my macros


Nicely done,

Bit disgruntled tho, that snowman is in better shape than I am


----------



## AAlan

Jim here is a link to the protein my brother is using

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutrisport-90-Protein-5Kg-Vanilla/dp/B0013GAR3K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358705163&sr=8-1

He has been getting the chocolate one, said it is a little chalky tasting but nothing majorly bad.


----------



## jimmywst

Hmmm not a lover of nutrisport mate although that's a cracking deal


----------



## aad123

Well boys. I'm in the dog house. Apparently I took too long in the gym today and my poor wife had to make lunch. I'm a monster.....

Needless to say I didn't get any lunch. Wasn't too bothered as there was a roast dinner waiting for me at my moms house. Got a feeling it's going to be a long quiet night for me.


----------



## faultline

How long was you in there for?

Some kind of super session?


----------



## jimmywst

Swap you one disgruntled wife for one pre menstral ??

I'm with you in the dog house BUT i blitzed the place and cooked stew and dumplings...

So I'm stinking the place out with Elmwood chicken steaks hoping that she fvcks off upstairs !!!


----------



## jimmywst

On a different subject,

Sh*t food day today, I feel like I have done nothing but eat and in a bout of guilt pumped it all into MFP

Kcal 1505

Fat 42g

Carb 133

Pro 172

Stupid thing is I'm

Stuffed!!


----------



## faultline

Well get some more food down u Jim, u couldn't have eaten much stew then?

I'm not in the dog house btw....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Well get some more food down u Jim, u couldn't have eaten much stew then?
> 
> I'm not in the dog house btw....


Logged all the ingredients and just divided the portion mate... Very bizarre

The chicken stakes were for tomorrow but I may demolish them in a bit

460kcal

88.8g pro

4.8g carbs

4.0g carbs

450g worth so that should balance it out a bit.

And enough being smug...


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> How long was you in there for?
> 
> Some kind of super session?


I left at 11.30 and got back at 12.50. Hardly a long time considering the roads were bad and I had to defrost my car. It's not like I popped out for a pint on milk and came back at midnight drunk.

Just finishing of my back video, may take s while to load onto YouTube. I will post latet


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I left at 11.30 and got back at 12.50. Hardly a long time considering the roads were bad and I had to defrost my car. It's not like I popped out for a pint on milk and came back at midnight drunk.
> 
> Just finishing of my back video, may take s while to load onto YouTube. I will post latet


Sincerely hope they are worth the grief


----------



## faultline

No that's not long at all, least you got a roast out of it though.


----------



## aad123

I've been playing with windows movie maker. Not sure how it will turn out but still got 58mins left to complete download.


----------



## faultline

What's all that about then?

Thought u just uploaded it


----------



## jimmywst

We talking cheesy soundtracks and swirly title pages ??


----------



## aad123

To make things worse I just done the most putrid fart ever, it's even making me gag. Oh we'll if she isn't speaking she can't complaine.


----------



## jimmywst

@faultline did you figure the height problems for the rack or you just gonna lop some of the top??


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> What's all that about then?
> 
> Thought u just uploaded it


It takes ages to upload onto YouTube not helped by my broadband speed being set at asthmatic snail.

The video is fully loaded with swirls, curls and all the other boll0x, probably why it's taking so long. Just hope it doesn't turn out upside down or something stupid like that.


----------



## faultline

Coincidence? I've literally just posted in my journal about that, I'm looking to get this:


----------



## jimmywst

No you Plonker, I read the post and used the correct thread for the rambling [email protected] 

Strengthshop??


----------



## faultline

Oh right gotcha...

It's from powerhousefitness which everyone says don't use, but there the only ones who sell it, I can fit it in coz I've got 7'2 at the back of the shed and it slopes forward so the back will fit but a full cage the front would be too high, so this is perfect!


----------



## jimmywst

I'm with ya,

Looks like its all there really...why the negative feedback?


----------



## faultline

Apparently they don't deliver when they say they will and send the wrong things out!

Hopefully a phone order rather than net order might help


----------



## jimmywst

Hmmmm at least if they deliver a set of dumbbells you'll know why.

I'm sure a call will see you better than net.


----------



## faultline

I've got no choice really as no one else sells it, I feel I need it to push on as my setup is limited and it can be a pain in the @rse moving things around to setup for different things


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Oh right gotcha...
> 
> It's from powerhousefitness which everyone says don't use, but there the only ones who sell it, I can fit it in coz I've got 7'2 at the back of the shed and it slopes forward so the back will fit but a full cage the front would be too high, so this is perfect!


there expensive but good customer service mate. got my bench and oly weight & bar set off them a couple years ago


----------



## faultline

This is only about £250 which I thought was good for that, just hope it turns up?

Yours is only the 2nd positive review of them I've had


----------



## jimmywst

£250....what's the weight limits ??


----------



## faultline

Off the top of my head I think it was about 160 or 180kg, I've got no worries with bench and probably a couple of years till I get near that on squat


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Off the top of my head I think it was about 160 or 180kg, I've got no worries with bench and probably a couple of years till I get near that on squat


For that sort of money mate I'm interested myself...even at 160 it's plenty for now as you say....


----------



## faultline

I've just checked it's 180kg and £300


----------



## jimmywst

Nice...tbf I've gotta look at space and what not at the new place...probs have to build a new garage :cursing:

But at least I know I will get something to fit.


----------



## aad123

That rack looks amazing and I would say £300 is a good price. I would love a home gym but our garage is on the other side of the street with no electricity which is a shame because its a good size. That being said Im very happy with the gym I use and the price is ok to.


----------



## aad123

Jim whats your new training journal called ??


----------



## jimmywst

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=209289


----------



## DigIt

lads you get what you pay for with stuff like this

you want a strong sturdy piece of equipment, save up for months if you need to. do NOT opt for the cheaper option...last thing you want is after a while something goes wrong from damage or whatever and you're lying with a 140kg barbell on top of you!!


----------



## faultline

Tbf there's no more expensive option


----------



## jimmywst

Don't tell anyone but I'm thinking of hooking up a "fall arrester" into the ceiling, we use them at work for man hole entries, soon as you snag on it it locks out (like a seat belt tension)

Basic idea is it stops me falling off ladders and hitting the floor fvck knows how far down.

Dragons den??


----------



## faultline

That or just some chains bolted to the ceiling


----------



## jimmywst

I thought about chains but they could get annoying, this way the wire retracts into the arrester and back down with each rep.....this time next year rodders


----------



## faultline

Say if your in "the hole" and can't get back up? You would have to collapse under the bar and hope it goes down fast enough for the arresters to kick in!


----------



## aad123

I went to a gym once and the smithmachine worked is a very similar way. You could work away fine but if you dropped the bar it would lock in position. A good idea but if the bar is resting on your chest there is no way to produce the sudden movement required to activate the lock off system. You need a good old block and tackle bolted to your joists.


----------



## faultline

Morning one and all.

Training and weigh-in in the next couple of hours then break the fast and EAT!


----------



## AAlan

morning lads, @faultline powerhouse is where I bought my rack, bench and weights with olly bar from and they were spot on. my brother has the full cage version of the setup you are getting and he got it from them as well and has had no problems. He also ordered a treadmill and a rowing machine from them before christmas and everything turned up when it was supposed to on that order as well.

I would have bought the same setup as his cage but space was a factor as I am using a bedroom I wouldn't have the ceiling height for it to benefit from the chin up bar on it so just bought a squat rack.


----------



## AAlan

Oh and just to add, I spent 15 min looking for quark in asda again and they don't have it grrrrr! Have spent 80 quid in there this morning so going to spend the rest of the day cooking stuff for the rest of the week. First thing is a big pot of veggie soup and a smaller pot of brocolli soup. nom nom.


----------



## faultline

Maybe they got there act together and all the negitives reviews were from a while ago then?

Anyhow I have to use them so glad your experience was good.

Try sainsburys for the quark I couldn't get any in asda either!


----------



## AAlan

My brother has been using them for years and never had an issue, Not sure if it is because they are based up here though. What's the bets now I have said that my 20kg plates that are on order don't turn up! lol

Think I'll give tesco a bash next time I'm out.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Say if your in "the hole" and can't get back up? You would have to collapse under the bar and hope it goes down fast enough for the arresters to kick in!


In a squat couldn't you just bail out?


----------



## jimmywst

I guess it's like a lot of places, forever reading bad reviews of MP on here but can honestly say I've never had any issues.

I think alot is dependant on the courier.


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> In a squat couldn't you just bail out?


How do u mean?


----------



## jimmywst

Hold on I've confused myself now, the arrester idea was purely for benching, if your squatting heavy and you stall you would do your best just to let the cage catch it


----------



## faultline

Oh right so u still got the cage?

I thought u meant without a cage just them.

Would you need them with a cage?


----------



## jimmywst

Well that's a question...

If your catch bars were lower than your bench theoretically you could still use the arrester in the cage, just add support bars for squats....


----------



## jimmywst

Well that's a question...

If your catch bars were lower than your bench theoretically you could still use the arrester in the cage, just add support bars for squats....

Dunno bout you lads but the one I use has catch bars really low, well below a bench height but has the removable catch bars that you slot into pre formed holes... Very limited knowledge of equipment lol.

Don't even get me started on those fandangled machine stations 

I'm a grunt, but I'm happy.


----------



## faultline

Yeah the catchers on the cage are adjustable, move to any height you like


----------



## jimmywst

Right well when I'm set up in the new place I'm rigging this baby up...

Any volunteers ?


----------



## faultline

What to test it by holding a 100kg of weight above me and drop it onto my chest hoping that the arresters work?

Errrrrr..........


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> What to test it by holding a 100kg of weight above me and drop it onto my chest hoping that the arresters work?
> 
> Errrrrr..........


get a vid up lol

its the only way to be sure:whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> What to test it by holding a 100kg of weight above me and drop it onto my chest hoping that the arresters work?
> 
> Errrrrr..........


Behave you could bench that, survival instinct would kick in...

Having a mooch at work, ones rated to 163kg

Well it's an open offer lads, any expenses incurred will be paid back with chicken most likely.


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> get a vid up lol
> 
> its the only way to be sure:whistling:


It's because of videos being put up that I came up with the idea...

Horrible, horrible things to witness,

But of course for research purposes a video should be made yes.


----------



## aad123

Ill do it but you need to supply me with all the equipment free of charge. This would include the bench, rack and all the weights and as its dark when I get home you would need to put an electrical supply into my garage. If you all club together and divide the costs it would be fairly cheep.

In other news my wife still hasn't sole a single word to me since 1pm yesterday. No chance of doing the horizontal mamba for a while me thinks. Any tip Jim..


----------



## faultline

Payment in cages sounds good....

That's some grudge to be holding that long, think it might take more than a bottle of Malibu


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Ill do it but you need to supply me with all the equipment free of charge. This would include the bench, rack and all the weights and as its dark when I get home you would need to put an electrical supply into my garage. If you all club together and divide the costs it would be fairly cheep.
> 
> In other news my wife still hasn't sole a single word to me since 1pm yesterday. No chance of doing the horizontal mamba for a while me thinks. Any tip Jim..


Hmmm interesting proposition,

Obviously will have to check with the consortium

As for the hanky panky, don't you normally wait till she's sleeping any way


----------



## aad123

As for the hanky panky, don't you normally wait till she's sleeping any way.

No chance of sneaking up stairs from the sofa. 

Tried to talk to her but just got one word answers. Apparently I can just do what I want because she isn't bothered. She will be when I go to the gym tomorrow straight after work and she has to pick up the kids and cook the dinner like I do five days a week. Iv been in this situation before and it can last up to a week or more. She isn't happy !!!!!


----------



## aad123

As for the hanky panky, don't you normally wait till she's sleeping any way.

No chance of sneaking up stairs from the sofa. 

Tried to talk to her but just got one word answers. Apparently I can just do what I want because she isn't bothered. She will be when I go to the gym tomorrow straight after work and she has to pick up the kids and cook the dinner like I do five days a week. Iv been in this situation before and it can last up to a week or more. She isn't happy !!!!!


----------



## faultline

She knows how to bear a grudge then, you seriously sleeping on the sofa too?


----------



## jimmywst

Mate we've all been there....

I'm still suffering what I call the "early stages"

Like getting up and making herself a tea, not a mention to me. Let alone an offer.

She will either wake up right as rain or attempt to smother me during the night.

But I guess at least I will know where I stand.


----------



## faultline

Wtf is the early stages?


----------



## aad123

We've had a breakthrough, when asked if she wanted a cup of tea she replied "NO!!! But I might have a choc muffin" it's a start.

It's like Eastenders.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Wtf is the early stages?


Exactly what it says on the tin mate...grumpy wife mode lasts a week in this household. Tin hat time.

By Friday she would have taken to ignoring me completely and will text from the bedroom asking why I'm being grumpy!

Ffs now I want a chocolate muffin!!


----------



## faultline

Are these situations once a month by any chance?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Are these situations once a month by any chance?


Uncanny I know.


----------



## aad123

There's no way I'm on the sofa, not in my own house. I AM A MAN !

I feel for you Jim we both seem to be in the same boat up sh1t creek without a paddle. I think I may be over the early stages. Iv moved onto the F-word stage. It's one step up from the ignoring stage.


----------



## faultline

Bad times boys, my mrs is at work tonight so it's just me and the dogs in front of the box, nice to have the remote for once!


----------



## aad123

I always have the remote, just she decides what we watch.


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> I always have the remote, just she decides what we watch.


wooooooooooooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :laugh:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooopppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :laugh:


Up early again?!? And full of beans by the look of it.


----------



## jimmywst

Morning all. will play catch up on the journals later (seem to grow overnight)

Have a good lads.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Up early again?!? And full of beans by the look of it.


yeah man, woke up at 5:19 today randomly. immediate banana and shake consumed, an hour on xbox then 6 eggs 

feel great tbh

weird cos i did have a smoke last night


----------



## faultline

Morning all,not in a good mood this morning, I'm off to sit in a classroom allday for a first aid course, then onto a nightshift tonight, food times and sources will go out the window and I'll be falling asleep all night, rant over


----------



## DigIt

dotn sweat it faultline mate at least you'll be first aid certified on your CV afterwards :thumbup1:

just had another scoop in 200ml and prepared two oranges and an apple cut up for about an hour before our bleep test...god help me lol. strength trainer doing a muscular/aeorobic endurance fitness test :laugh: can't wait to see how i stack up against these other chaps


----------



## jimmywst

Evening people,

Currently stuck in Peckham, for those not in the know its like Beirut but on a baaaad day so may be needing some reading material later as I doubt the "core work" is getting done tonight.

Did we get anywhere with the nutrition side of things?

@DigIt do you not have some resources relating to your degree ??


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning all,not in a good mood this morning, I'm off to sit in a classroom allday for a first aid course, then onto a nightshift tonight, food times and sources will go out the window and I'll be falling asleep all night, rant over


Date with resusci-Annie ??


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Evening people,
> 
> Currently stuck in Peckham, for those not in the know its like Beirut but on a baaaad day so may be needing some reading material later as I doubt the "core work" is getting done tonight.
> 
> Did we get anywhere with the nutrition side of things?
> 
> @DigIt do you not have some resources relating to your degree ??


my course is a level 3 mate not degree (level 4). we don't cover nutrition until our 2nd year  honestly when i'd found that out it felt like someone told me my dog had died lol. i LOVE learning about nutrition

we've covered basic stuff on the energy systems thats about as far as it goes re nutrition/energy. basically learned how creatine is useless for bodybuilders-but i've been slated for saying that before on here  no one wants to believe their product does not work lol

oh and i've asked pscarb if he had any links handy but hasn't got back to me yet. hope he does. top fella


----------



## jimmywst

I'm currently using the torrent sites i got to find some level 4 course papers, granted be at least a year old but a buddy reckons you can download the majority of the paper work.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I'm currently using the torrent sites i got to find some level 4 course papers, granted be at least a year old but a buddy reckons you can download the majority of the paper work.


thats the hard part filtering out the bull**** which majority of it is. it will confuse you with the amount of reading but its good as you can come on here and ask questions regarding what you've read (exactly what i done, paul and @dtlv answering pretty much everything in detail and helped me understand a LOT of it) crack on mate...get reading!


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> thats the hard part filtering out the bull**** which majority of it is. it will confuse you with the amount of reading but its good as you can come on here and ask questions regarding what you've read (exactly what i done, paul and @dtlv answering pretty much everything in detail and helped me understand a LOT of it) crack on mate...get reading!


Yeah mate I'm on it, a little reading never hurt anyone....


----------



## aad123

I love reading post from dtlv, when he talks people listen. He's one of the most respected people on here, he's given me some good tips over my time on here.

Jim, how was Peckham ?

Sounds like a lovely place. Iv just booked a week in Egypt for March but I may have to cancel it and have a week in Peckham instead.

As for nutritional advice weve got a girl at work who could answer any question we have. Last year she dropped 2 stone on the cambridge diet and told me daily how good it was, and how she was going to stick with it. Sadly she has now put all the weight back on plus and extra half a stone, so she can cover all of our cutting and bulking questions as she mannaged to do both over a 9 month period. But dont worry because shes on the five-two diet now. And this time the weight is going to come off and stay off.

Iv tried to tell her hundreds of times these diets dont work but she just won't listen.


----------



## faultline

Lol at her bulking, Get her on IF mate, tell her she won't have to spend a fortune on shakes and can cheat as much as she likes within macros, that will hook her!

Peckham, lovely place, although you wanna come to Basildon, you see some Fcuking sights here I tell you....


----------



## faultline

Ok I'm gonna post in here about the George farah seminar vid that's in aalans journal seeing as this is the rambling thread.

I have come to the conclusion that EVERY single thing I will ever learn about nutrition WILL be contradicted by someone else.

Just a couple of talking points.

Point 1. It is common knowledge that eggs are great protein with all 9 eaa's in them, farah says they are a poorly digested protein.

Point 2. No carbs after workout, he says all the talk of simple sugars etc are wrong as it kills your g.h level when its at its highest, only protein is taken. Protein with simple sugars is widely touted on this very forum.

Point 3. The recent talking point about only counting protein from primary sources, he clearly says, when he is talking about not overdoing protein intake, that it is from all sources!! In his words "from everything".

So they're the biggest contradictions from what is widely believed around these parts, the things that I have taken positively from it are:

I need to reshuffle my macros, as he states that quite a low amount of fat is needed and more carbs, at the moment my fats high and carbs are low so need to look at this.

Also protein intake, all the talk of kidney damage and dialysis makes you stop and think, Kai Greene an elite bodybuilder who does it as a career with AAS support only takes in 2g/1lb, so for someone like myself I think 1g/1lb is enough,at my total body weight that's 190g a day, only about 20-30g less than what I have now but I will be scaling down. If I do it on lean mass then it's only 160g.

So there you have it, I'm more confused now than I was! I was gonna go for 100kg squat tomorrow but seeing as I'll only get 2-4 reps and he says you need 15+ for legs I don't know if it's worth it!


----------



## jimmywst

Morning lads.....

Still haven't gotten round to this vid yet but can already tell im gonna be slightly confused after it...

First and foremost is it worth considering that everybody is totally different? What splits work for one won't necessarily work for another... For me dropping the carbs, slight increase in fats and working to 1g of LBM for protein makes me feel better, I've tried high carb low fat... Makes me feel physically awful so I for one am happy to listen to my body rather than a structured amount of macs.

As to whole dynamics of how nutrients are used to their best purpose, timings and amounts I'm still pretty ignorant, not through choice just lack of research so that's something that I gotta work on....

@faultline you based in Basildon or is that just where your course was?

@aad123 Egypt? .....very nice buddy, hope your OH isn't blonde haired and blue eyed  ....plenty of camel offers.


----------



## faultline

Morning pal, Unfortunatly I live in Basildon.

The high carb low fat or low carb high fat thing is totally dependant on each person your right.

All the other stuff though.....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning pal, Unfortunatly I live in Basildon.
> 
> The high carb low fat or low carb high fat thing is totally dependant on each person your right.
> 
> All the other stuff though.....


Fair play mate I'm only the other side of the bridge once I'm back onto big boy weights we will have to try and get a session in.


----------



## faultline

I'd have to get on the big boy weights too!

Watch that vid pal, it will confuse the hell out of you.

I'm changing my diet due to a couple of things he said about high carb/lower fat but if you have tried it and your happy the other way round he said same as you every ones different


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I'd have to get on the big boy weights too!
> 
> Watch that vid pal, it will confuse the hell out of you.
> 
> I'm changing my diet due to a couple of things he said about high carb/lower fat but if you have tried it and your happy the other way round he said same as you every ones different


Yeah mate trying to hack it now but works wifi has a ban on social sites grrrr

At the end of the day I may not be getting the best results but I feel better for it...strange old thing the body.


----------



## DigIt

all about trial & error boys  i spent the best part of 2 years getting nowhere, until i ironed everything out and started to make continued gains

once diet was sorted really i was able to progress on a poor routine


----------



## AAlan

@faultline, talking about the eggs he was asked about egg whites and he said that was poorly digested and you needed the yolk to make it a complete protein source if I'm remembering it right. Going to have another watch at it later. I'm also with Jim on the carbs, I tried high carbs and it didn't work for me in that I always felt bloated and got fat quick.

The rep ranges and timings of what to eat were an eye opener for me, I have been carbing up at breakfast with porrige and a bulking shake and seems that is the wrong thing to do. The protein and kidney damage part shocked me as well. Made me stop and have a rethink.

Like you I am bloody confused now!


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> @faultline, *talking about the eggs he was asked about egg whites and he said that was poorly digested and you needed the yolk to make it a complete protein source if I'm remembering it right*. Going to have another watch at it later. I'm also with Jim on the carbs, I tried high carbs and it didn't work for me in that I always felt bloated and got fat quick.
> 
> The rep ranges and timings of what to eat were an eye opener for me, I have been carbing up at breakfast with porrige and a bulking shake and seems that is the wrong thing to do. The protein and kidney damage part shocked me as well. Made me stop and have a rethink.
> 
> Like you I am bloody confused now!


what was it you guys been reading?

and yeah it's true most of the proteins are in the yolk, and all the fats. whole eggs always :thumbup1:


----------



## AAlan

Video posted up on my journal yesterday mate, Have a look when you get a spare hour.


----------



## AAlan

@Diglt http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-14.html&v=1&libid=1358952842813&out=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-15.html&title=Let's%20see%20if%20I%20can%20get%20some%20meat%20on%20these%20bones%20-%20Page%2014&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13589528668132


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> @Diglt http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=d4230ca8eb19c15255be65f67212ab6f&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-14.html&v=1&libid=1358952842813&out=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.uk-muscle.co.uk%2Fmember-journals-pictures%2F202219-lets-see-if-i-can-get-some-meat-these-bones-15.html&title=Let's%20see%20if%20I%20can%20get%20some%20meat%20on%20these%20bones%20-%20Page%2014&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fyoutu.be%2FWNgxBfWvIzE&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13589528668132


i'm in now, some really good tips 

bit at 15:30 "i dont really care about fat" just have to clarify all the examples he gave to use carbs and disregard fats were for elite competitors, lots of gear. he doesn't need to focus as much on fat because he's not natural it's pretty important for us nattys as testosterone is derived from cholesterol


----------



## faultline

Have you got to the bit where he says low protein from ALL sources? And he is talking about nattys there


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Have you got to the bit where he says low protein from ALL sources? And he is talking about nattys there


nearly finished now, he said "lower" man. they were probably on up to 3.5-4g protein per lb bodyweight at some point (pros) before realising the damage. he said "anything over 2lb protein per pound of bodyweight is stupid" or useless or something. for me it works out i weigh 168 lb's and eat around 200g so thats just under 1.2g per lb of bodyweight i would advise less than 1.5g but try what works for you

has been some great things said that make you think, i like the no fats with carbs thought. also bit at about 48:00 how he says to cycle EVERYTHING, so foods...keep your body guessing. he talks about how your brain adatps quickly, your brain controlling everything...strength, muscle, bodyfat etc..that's made me think a lot about my diet

thought the bit about GH levels were good as well! how your GH is high in the morning and PWO, i don't know if that's the same for low level nattys but it's worth a try not consuming carbs pw and in the morning for 6-8 weeks to see if theres much change

but bare in mind they are elite level the way they train/eat/everything is different. would love someone to shed some knowledge on the point he made about anything under 8-12 reps were for joints. as we know that's just not true. not at our level


----------



## faultline

He said Kai is on 2g/1lb now, he was on more before, but yeah like you mine works out roughly 1-1.2g now so I'm happy with that.

Remember The carb thing is 30 mins not none at all.

As for the rep ranges, mines mixed at the minute so I've got the best of both worlds, I think when he says it only trains your joints he means when people only do 2-4 reps and remember he is talking about bodybuilding movements not power movements so for your strength boys it may not apply.


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> He said Kai is on 2g/1lb now, he was on more before, but yeah like you mine works out roughly 1-1.2g now so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Remember The carb thing is 30 mins not none at all.
> 
> As for the rep ranges, mines mixed at the minute so I've got the best of both worlds, I think when he says it only trains your joints he means when people only do 2-4 reps and remember he is talking about bodybuilding movements not power movements so for your strength boys it may not apply.


yeah i got that about carbs but immediately PWO i've made that mistake (or so he claims, i will see if any change is made)

yeah interesting about rep ranges i agree with the mix for sure. but i firmly believe in the general programs first like stronglifts and starting strength to build up a decent 1rm first


----------



## AAlan

just watched it again the rep ranges he advised were 8-12 for upper and 15 and above for lower


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> just watched it again the rep ranges he advised were 8-12 for upper and 15 and above for lower


yeah, crazy IMO. for us that is - completely diffierent sport for those fellas it's probably 100% bang right


----------



## AAlan

Also I have been making a mistake with porrige in the morning as soon as I get up then as it's mostly carbs. I'm now thinking eggs first thing in the morning and see what happens from there.


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> Also I have been making a mistake with porrige in the morning as soon as I get up then as it's mostly carbs. I'm now thinking eggs first thing in the morning and see what happens from there.


same boat mate. i'm thinking 1 scoop in water with 2 bcaa tablets/eaa powder immeidiately awakening thenn half hour/14 mins later have 1 scoop with 200ml milk and 5 eggs with omegas multi vit c etc


----------



## faultline

Just wondering dig, how much of your 200g pro do u get from shakes?


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Just wondering dig, how much of your 200g pro do u get from shakes?


emm, probably 60g max daily. not including 40g in my PWO shake 3x a week after weight session

morning is 1 scoop - 20g

sometimes have a shake in 400ml full fat milk with 50g peanutbutter and 2 scoops of whey - another 40g (not inc. milk & pb protein)


----------



## jimmywst

Kinda liking the less is more approach myself...then again it's a question of goals.


----------



## faultline

On regards to what Jim?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> On regards to what Jim?


Haha sorry mate I replied to the "last posted" which actually turns out to be a page back, I was on about rep ranges....apparently off topic now  gimme 5 and I will be back to speed.


----------



## AAlan

haha fall asleep halfway through typing the post Jim? Have you had time to watch the video yet?


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Also I have been making a mistake with porrige in the morning as soon as I get up then as it's mostly carbs. I'm now thinking eggs first thing in the morning and see what happens from there.


I've been doing this for the last couple of weeks mate, post WO shake with a sugar source following closely by a big old chicken or egg salad...strange form of breakfast but I'm not noticing the mid morning slog quite as much.


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> I've been doing this for the last couple of weeks mate, post WO shake with a sugar source following closely by a big old chicken or egg salad...strange form of breakfast but I'm not noticing the mid morning slog quite as much.


Hmm that's interesting, think I'm going to sit down and rework my diet plan AGAIN! lol


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Hmm that's interesting, think I'm going to sit down and rework my diet plan AGAIN! lol


This was only courtesy of @DigIt...back in the days of old when this was a journal lol


----------



## jimmywst

...


----------



## jimmywst

Vids downloaded so its on the watch list for later...

Edit:

Im being ignored so its game face time, armed with pad and pen.


----------



## mark_star

thought i would subscribe and tag along, being natty myself


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> thought i would subscribe and tag along, being natty myself


More the merrier...and to be fair someone's gotta make sense of half the [email protected] going on in here.


----------



## mark_star

jimmywst said:


> More the merrier...and to be fair someone's gotta make sense of half the [email protected] going on in here.


oh sense may not be my strongpoint


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> oh sense may not be my strongpoint


Haha fit right in mate.


----------



## mark_star

jimmywst said:


> Haha fit right in mate.


ah feels like home :beer:


----------



## faultline

Welcome in mate, am I right in thinking you have nutrition knowledge?


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> Well in mate, am I right in thinking you have nutrition knowledge?


i do know a bit mate, I run a health shop


----------



## faultline

Hehe, you don't know what you have let yourself in for, fire away lads....


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Morning lads.....
> 
> Still haven't gotten round to this vid yet but can already tell im gonna be slightly confused after it...
> 
> First and foremost is it worth considering that everybody is totally different? What splits work for one won't necessarily work for another... For me dropping the carbs, slight increase in fats and working to 1g of LBM for protein makes me feel better, I've tried high carb low fat... Makes me feel physically awful so I for one am happy to listen to my body rather than a structured amount of macs.
> 
> As to whole dynamics of how nutrients are used to their best purpose, timings and amounts I'm still pretty ignorant, not through choice just lack of research so that's something that I gotta work on....
> 
> @faultline you based in Basildon or is that just where your course was?
> 
> @aad123 Egypt? .....very nice buddy, hope your OH isn't blonde haired and blue eyed  ....plenty of camel offers.


My wife couldn't be further from blond haired and blue eyed but I'd still swap her for a few camels. Throw in a few beers and we have a done deal.


----------



## Goosh

Subbing to this as I your starting stats are not that far different from my current ones - although I lift half the weight you're lifting :s


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> Ok I'm gonna post in here about the George farah seminar vid that's in aalans journal seeing as this is the rambling thread.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that EVERY single thing I will ever learn about nutrition WILL be contradicted by someone else.
> 
> Just a couple of talking points.
> 
> Point 1. It is common knowledge that eggs are great protein with all 9 eaa's in them, farah says they are a poorly digested protein.
> 
> Point 2. No carbs after workout, he says all the talk of simple sugars etc are wrong as it kills your g.h level when its at its highest, only protein is taken. Protein with simple sugars is widely touted on this very forum.
> 
> Point 3. The recent talking point about only counting protein from primary sources, he clearly says, when he is talking about not overdoing protein intake, that it is from all sources!! In his words "from everything".
> 
> So they're the biggest contradictions from what is widely believed around these parts, the things that I have taken positively from it are:
> 
> I need to reshuffle my macros, as he states that quite a low amount of fat is needed and more carbs, at the moment my fats high and carbs are low so need to look at this.
> 
> Also protein intake, all the talk of kidney damage and dialysis makes you stop and think, Kai Greene an elite bodybuilder who does it as a career with AAS support only takes in 2g/1lb, so for someone like myself I think 1g/1lb is enough,at my total body weight that's 190g a day, only about 20-30g less than what I have now but I will be scaling down. If I do it on lean mass then it's only 160g.
> 
> So there you have it, I'm more confused now than I was! I was gonna go for 100kg squat tomorrow but seeing as I'll only get 2-4 reps and he says you need 15+ for legs I don't know if it's worth it!


He only said egg whites were poorly digested but then added that by including the yoke the digestion improved.


----------



## faultline

Goosh said:


> Subbing to this as I your starting stats are not that far different from my current ones - although I lift half the weight you're lifting :s


Just incase you thought was jims journal, it's not anymore as we filled it with banter, he is running a new one now


----------



## AAlan

Welcome in lads, prepare yourselves for a few very confused lads talking bollocks and confusing ourselves even further!


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> He only said egg whites were poorly digested but then added that by including the yoke the digestion improved.


Yeah I got that 2nd time round, but he still didn't exactly sing there praises


----------



## aad123

Also iv seen kai doing low rep squats, and it's a shame no one told Dorian Yates about the high rep leg training because low reps didn't work for him. Oh wait that did...


----------



## faultline

Steroids are an amazing thing, to be fair I don't think any of us would make any gains on Dorians routine, he was a gift


----------



## mark_star

i think when they say these things about eggs etc they are really talking about elite trainers, to them it makes a difference, to us mere mortals it doesn't matter two jots. Just be sensible with your macros, you won't screw up your kidneys, the only research done in this area was on people with underlying issues (drugs and alcohol)


----------



## mark_star

mixing low and high reps can give great results on legs, for both strength and size. Maybe some low rep squats with higher rep assistance exercises like leg press and extensions


----------



## Goosh

faultline said:


> Just incase you thought was jims journal, it's not anymore as we filled it with banter, he is running a new one now


haha, ok, cheers mate.

Thats what I get for skipping to the end


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> Also iv seen kai doing low rep squats, and it's a shame no one told Dorian Yates about the high rep leg training because low reps didn't work for him. Oh wait that did...


Also this is what I mean about contradiction, Yates leg blood n guts routine would take 30 mins maybe and yeah he had mad legs, then the Kai leg workout I watched last night took him 4 hours! Again mad legs, same with Arnold, the king of volume, there will always be 2 sides in these things


----------



## faultline

mark_star said:


> mixing low and high reps can give great results on legs, for both strength and size. Maybe some low rep squats with higher rep assistance exercises like leg press and extensions


What's your view on 15+ reps for legs? Just for pros?


----------



## aad123

I stopped having cards post workout over a year ago after being told that it was not required to raise insulin levels and it would lead to fat gains. I just have whey and then eat a proper meal an hour or so later. I also have a shake first thing as when I get up I can't be bothered to cook my eggs until I'm fully awake which is normally after iv made my food up for work ( and had a poo ).I must be a diet guru too, who would have thought....

Now can you boys please slow down as I can't keep up, if something isn't done I will have to quit training to keep up with all your journals.


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> What's your view on 15+ reps for legs? Just for pros?


no not at all, I think they can really useful, I have done 20 right up to 80 on leg press, just not every week. most of the time I'll work up to singles on squat and 10-15 on leg press and extension. i have to say it's working really nicely, hurts like buggery for days after but seeing real improvements


----------



## aad123

Supper time. 991 calories down the hatch.


----------



## AAlan

Got called out as an emergency babysitter for a couple of hours and missed loads!

I'm thinking about having a total change of training in the next couple of weeks now, all of this is feeding me with loads of ideas.


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> He only said egg whites were poorly digested but then added that by including the yoke the digestion improved.


i have to say that this is complete bro science(but he is right that adding yolk imperoves the absorption thats what fat/carbs do - carbs in particular help the uptake of all nutrients, fats slow the absorption down so they digest more efficiently and give you a prolonged release of nutrients into the blood sream), as in it may work for his guys that he trains but for the next fella in the next town/ next country, consuming only egg white protein could digest just fine. he didn't actually explain why it doesn't digest good, could have simply just said because there is no fat, but now people must be wondering 'maybe egg whites are bad!' which they aren't!

i used to eat only at egg whites and i have NEVER got dihorrea from it or experienced any problems so again he is using bro science for elite competitors

adding fats improves does improve the digeston as it slows the whole process of abortion down so it makes it easier, more efficient for the body to get these nutrients in without any wastage (like diahorrea, vomiting, pis5ingng out your multi vitamins - poorly digested stuff coming right out of you!)

he did at one point say that PWO instead of your shake you could just be consuming egg whites with some amino acids instead, which i thought was good as it goes against whey(people use too much whey often) the reason not to do this was because "you'll be sitting on the toilet afterwards!" doesnt apply to me lol

i say this in order to help you guys and recap on knowledge for myself about the issues raised. hope it helps :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

Aha.... Perfect candidate lol

Edit: once again tapatalk landed me two pages off topic grrrr so ignore that last post


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Aha.... Perfect candidate lol
> 
> Edit: once again tapatalk landed me two pages off topic grrrr so ignore that last post


jim. now i'm being serious concerning your health...but have you added a little brandy to your morning tea/shake :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> jim. now i'm being serious concerning your health...but have you added a little brandy to your morning tea/shake :lol:


It's this bloody phone app... Loads up on the "latest comment" I write something then magically two more pages appear Ffs!! Morning btw


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> It's this bloody phone app... Loads up on the "latest comment" I write something then magically two more pages appear Ffs!! Morning btw


righr right...i bet you blame the protein farts on the dog too :whistling:

good morning mate. i woke at the 4am area today! crazy haha! whats your plans for today?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> righr right...i bet you blame the protein farts on the dog too :whistling:
> 
> good morning mate. i woke at the 4am area today! crazy haha! whats your plans for today?


Haha no I'm proud of the protein  just sit there with a smug nod.

Today's plans...off into the city for "work" and will be spending the day reading and sh*t lol.

I found a hack for the iTunes university app so managed to get hold of Plymouth university's sports science course so im gonna see how that stands today... Prob just skimming over sections for now.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Haha no I'm proud of the protein  just sit there with a smug nod.
> 
> Today's plans...off into the city for "work" and will be spending the day reading and sh*t lol.
> 
> I found a hack for the iTunes university app so managed to get hold of Plymouth university's sports science course so im gonna see how that stands today... Prob just skimming over sections for now.


right i'm off to take the dog out, then round for nice cradio and LIGHT weights work to see how my wrist is...physio at 11:50 today. i'll catch you guys later!


----------



## aad123

mark_star said:


> mixing low and high reps can give great results on legs, for both strength and size. Maybe some low rep squats with higher rep assistance exercises like leg press and extensions


Exactly what I do.


----------



## jimmywst

Aaaaaaannndddddd...... I'm back in the room, I'm up to date (unlike me I know), still got fvck all useful to say but I will try and keep up (until you lot fill it again with god knows what whilst I'm asleep)

I trust we are all having a good day gents.

So we all dropping the whey post w/out and hitting the egg white/bcaa mix


----------



## mark_star

um think I'll stick with the whey, even if it's only for the taste


----------



## jimmywst

Right then subject swerve...sorted out the whey problem

2.5kg unflavoured

Free 2.5kg oats

Next day delivery

Just over £30. Good news

Just gotta hope MP/DPD actually deliver it.


----------



## aad123

I think DPD are a great delivery service and Iv never had a problem with them. I always have my "products" delivered to work and they always arrive band on time.

Are you out of the dog house yet ?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I think DPD are a great delivery service and Iv never had a problem with them. I always have my "products" delivered to work and they always arrive band on time.
> 
> Are you out of the dog house yet ?


I've never had a problem either really pal so fingers crossed....

Apparently I'm out of the dog house, she's agreed to wait in today for my delivery!

Although I wonder if its a false sense of security and I'm copping a backlash at some point ......sneaky


----------



## jimmywst

Kudos to MP/DPD ordered at 4:45pm last night, on my doorstep by 10:00am.


----------



## faultline

DPD always been good in my experience, never tried unflavoured whey before, what does natural whey taste like?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> DPD always been good in my experience, never tried unflavoured whey before, what does natural whey taste like?


It's a but suspect with water but with blue top you can only taste the milk.

Tbh with water is like really watered down skimmed milk.

Evening btw...


----------



## aad123

I only go for unflavoured now as I find that after 5kg of anything else I get sick off the taste. I had some flavour drops which were ok but I prefer the natural taste. Your right Jim if mixed with milk it just tastes of milk which is great in oats.


----------



## mark_star

5kg of one flavour can end up being a bit too much. A company have sent me a sample of a hot chocolate recovery drink, I'm off to do legs in a mo and will try it when I get back. think it's aimed more at cyclists and runners but it's free so I'll give it a whirl


----------



## aad123

At that price why not.


----------



## mark_star

well i'm back, suitably knackered. Recovery drink tastes good but I think I'll be sticking to a normal whey shake and then some good old food


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> well i'm back, suitably knackered. Recovery drink tastes good but I think I'll be sticking to a normal whey shake and then some good old food


Was it along the same lines as the nurishment recovery drinks matey??


----------



## mark_star

don't know about those ones, just had a look at the breakdown, protein is only around 8g, carbs 24g. Not really suitable for post hard leg session but it did taste nice (god I hate it when people say that about a protein)


----------



## aad123

mark_star said:


> 5kg of one flavour can end up being a bit too much. A company have sent me a sample of a hot chocolate recovery drink, I'm off to do legs in a mo and will try it when I get back. think it's aimed more at cyclists and runners but it's free so I'll give it a whirl


I once ordered 5kg of banana whey by mistake, it tasted foul. In the end I had to get some chocolate flavour to mix with it. The comboe was actually nice.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Was it along the same lines as the nurishment recovery drinks matey??


Is that the stuff that comes in a tin can ? If so I sometimes use it in my shakes as a little treat.


----------



## aad123

mark_star said:


> well i'm back, suitably knackered. Recovery drink tastes good but I think I'll be sticking to a normal whey shake and then some good old food


Good leg session ???

Have you got a journal ???


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Is that the stuff that comes in a tin can ? If so I sometimes use it in my shakes as a little treat.


Yeah that's the one bud bit they have a new "recovery" range....


----------



## aad123

The vanilla one tastes amazing but iv never seen the recovery type.

Anyway unless its "micronised" I'm not having it, might as well just have egg whites and go to the loo.


----------



## faultline

Tbh I'm getting bored of whey flavours so might try unflavoured next, maybe.

I used to drink that nourishment drink years ago, choc was nice!


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> The vanilla one tastes amazing but iv never seen the recovery type.
> 
> Anyway unless its "micronised" I'm not having it, might as well just have egg whites and go to the loo.


Don't start!


----------



## mark_star

aad123 said:


> Good leg session ???
> 
> Have you got a journal ???


yes mate it was and my journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/203375-marks-meanderings-old-man.html


----------



## faultline

Morning all, cheat meal, not day, tonight!

I'll have a read of that journal at some point today too


----------



## mark_star

morning, cheat meal sounds good, roll on tonight big feed up

cheers mate


----------



## jimmywst

Just got my cheat meal in early boys,....


----------



## faultline

Ultimate? 1400 lovely calories, nice choice, any bacon/cheese turnovers this week?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Ultimate? 1400 lovely calories, nice choice, any bacon/cheese turnovers this week?


No mate... Clean as a whistle this week


----------



## faultline

If you fancy a bit of "light" reading, go into the advanced bodybuilding section and look for a post by Dutch Scott called exercise selection/styles for weak body parts, loads of great info in there about a range of things


----------



## jimmywst

May have to be done...been prowling you tube all afternoon (so you think you can squat/bench)

Change of pace may do me good...


----------



## faultline

Those YouTube vids are great, that thread has loads of info about all different things, alot of the big hitters in there commenting as well, great read


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Those YouTube vids are great, that thread has loads of info about all different things, alot of the big hitters in there commenting as well, great read


Good shout mate...will have a wander over later, I'm getting far too tempted to drag the bench out.


----------



## faultline

I may have missed it, does your routine not have any bench presses in then?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I may have missed it, does your routine not have any bench presses in then?


Yes mate but I'm resisting the temptation of playing now...


----------



## aad123

I'm cooking toad in the hole..

Hope it works as iv never tried before.

I will catch up on all today's goings on later post toad.


----------



## jimmywst

Toad...now your talking


----------



## faultline

A tip from my Missus, make sure the oils hot before you put the batter in


----------



## aad123

12 big fat sausages, not all for me though. We've also cooked some chocolate chip cookies for pudding.


----------



## aad123

The oil was almost on fire so we should be good to go.


----------



## aad123

Looking a bit flat but still got 5 mins to go. Time to mash the spuds and get the kettle on for the gravy.


----------



## jimmywst

Flash bunch...

I use a batter mix that just needs milk and straight in a buttered baking tray with the sausages already grilled.


----------



## aad123




----------



## faultline

Coming up....


----------



## jimmywst

Daddy meal?


----------



## faultline

Wicked zinger, tower up, large, BBQ beans, Pepsi


----------



## faultline

Morning all, I have the pleasure of trying to keep 2 young kids quite today while my mrs sleeps after a nightshift :/

Won't be easy, I can see a trip out at some point, all is quiet and calm ATM, even the dog is watching telly


----------



## jimmywst

Judging by the posts we are all in the same baby sitting situation....


----------



## aad123

Thats a lovely looking dog.


----------



## AAlan

Morning lads. I am pleased to report no babysitting for me  although it's probably a good thing since I'm quite sore after the hike yesterday. Hips and shins are killing me, also got a bit of a sore bit where I got a little sweaty in a sensitive area ouchy! Feet are blister free which I am astounded at for first time hike for that distance over rough ground in brand new boots. Balls of my feet are quite sore tho.

A day of sitting on my butt and coming up with a new training plan on the cards for me I recon.


----------



## aad123

There are plenty of routines out there or you could just drawer up your own.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Morning lads. I am pleased to report no babysitting for me  although it's probably a good thing since I'm quite sore after the hike yesterday. Hips and shins are killing me, also got a bit of a sore bit where I got a little sweaty in a sensitive area ouchy! Feet are blister free which I am astounded at for first time hike for that distance over rough ground in brand new boots. Balls of my feet are quite sore tho.
> 
> A day of sitting on my butt and coming up with a new training plan on the cards for me I recon.


Gluten for punishment you... Then again it's the "honeymoon" stage so I will let you off lol.

Plenty of choices out there mate... What's your set up like at home??


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Gluten for punishment you... Then again it's the "honeymoon" stage so I will let you off lol.
> 
> Plenty of choices out there mate... What's your set up like at home??


Honeymoon stage?

My setup at home is a adjustable squat rack with spotters that has dip bars on it. I use it for squat and bench. Got an incline/decline bench, 6ft olympic bar with 140kg of weights and a couple of dumbells with various weight. Also found an ez bar in my loft when I was up there the other week, previous owner of my house must have been into weights at some point as well. It's an ok setup just now but kinda struggle for legs other than squats and deads. Upper body I'm pretty much sorted for anything.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> Honeymoon stage?
> 
> My setup at home is a adjustable squat rack with spotters that has dip bars on it. I use it for squat and bench. Got an incline/decline bench, 6ft olympic bar with 140kg of weights and a couple of dumbells with various weight. Also found an ez bar in my loft when I was up there the other week, previous owner of my house must have been into weights at some point as well. It's an ok setup just now but kinda struggle for legs other than squats and deads. Upper body I'm pretty much sorted for anything.


Honeymoon stage with the new GF mate.... A couple of years ago I would have done the same but if my mrs suggested walking 20k now I would more than likely be inclined to drive behind her furiously revving the engine....purely for encouragement obviously 

Set up sounds g2g mate, @faultline would be the one to help with suggested exercises using a similar set up...db leg curls and what not if that's the sort of routine you settle on..


----------



## AAlan

Believe it or not the ol walking thing has been something I have been wanting to get into for ages, west highland way being one of the goals to complete.

Yeah think I need to get creative with the legs side of things to get a bit of variety in there.


----------



## jimmywst

Fair enough if you got that landscape for it I guess, I just find round here, driving somewhere pretty to walk round a bit @rse about face


----------



## AAlan

That's the thing I have plenty of good places to walk right on my doorstep so can fall out my front door and be in the middle of nowhere in 5 min or so.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That's the thing I have plenty of good places to walk right on my doorstep so can fall out my front door and be in the middle of nowhere in 5 min or so.


I appreciate the countryside... But I'm a city boy at heart


----------



## faultline

Legs, as well as your squats you have got sldl, calf raises(standing,seated,donkey), lunges(static or walking), barbell leg extension(wouldn't recommend DB, they fall off too easirly)


----------



## faultline

A great back exercise is pullups, and with our limited equipment we can do 'assisted' pullups.

Set your barbell at about 5' or so put your bench paralel to it far enough away that u can put your heels on it then grip the bar, so your body will be horizontal then do your pullups, once it starts getting easy you can put plates on your chest or if u have a dipping belt on that to make it harder


----------



## AAlan

you get a nose bleed if you get too much fresh air Jim?!

Calf raises faultline, can they be done foot flat on the ground or do I need to get my heels lower than my toes to stretch the calves out?


----------



## jimmywst

Haha lungs give out first...have to find a passing tractor or something to suck on the exhaust for a carbon dioxide fix.


----------



## AAlan

faultline said:


> A great back exercise is pullups, and with our limited equipment we can do 'assisted' pullups.
> 
> Set your barbell at about 5' or so put your bench paralel to it far enough away that u can put your heels on it then grip the bar, so your body will be horizontal then do your pullups, once it starts getting easy you can put plates on your chest or if u have a dipping belt on that to make it harder


I was thinking about using the bar at squat height to try do pullups, that sounds like a good way to build the strength up to get into full pullups eventually.


----------



## faultline

To really kill calves off, do flat footed with heavy weight 3 sets of 15-20 then do donkey calf raises where the front of your foot is on a block of wood so you get the stretch when your heels go lower, you will have to find something to put on your lower back as the resistance, I use either a rucksack full of plates clipped round my stomach or get someone to sit on your lower back


----------



## AAlan

Cool that's gave me some more to work with mate thanks.


----------



## faultline

Are you doing sldl already?


----------



## AAlan

No not yet mate, just been doing normal from the floor bend knee deads.


----------



## faultline

Get on the sldl then, get the form right and your hammys will know about it.

Also for back those straight bar rows I do are great for upper back and traps


----------



## AAlan

Think I would knock lumps out of my floor/skirting boards doing the straight bar row. I'll need to come up with something to prevent damage to the house.


----------



## faultline

Strawberry cheese, yum!

Tbh it smells lovely, into the freezer for 10 mins then see what it's like...


----------



## AAlan

That looks awesome! Like angel delight.


----------



## faultline

It's very nice, especially the bits that froze round the edges, strawberry yogurty ice cream with 56g of protein sounds like a win to me


----------



## AAlan

definately sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## faultline

Another good layne norton vid, YouTube "what layne norton can teach us about building muscle"


----------



## aad123

I'm about to watch the vid, hope to learn a little.


----------



## aad123

Just watched the Layne Norton video and it was an interesting interview. It turns out that his basic training is the same as I was using for a good chunk of last year. For those of you who read my journal last year you will know that I trained on a 4 day split where mon and tues were heavy weight low reps days and thurs and fri were light weight high rep days. According to him on this system he made some fantastic gains, Im not sure of the fine detail of his system but I will look into it as a possible system for the future.


----------



## faultline

It's called P.H.A.T training google it


----------



## aad123

Just had a quick read of "Mega Feature: Layne Norton Training Series + Full Power/Hypertrophy Routine". Very similar to what I was doing but there are some differences. If I was to repeat the programme I would avoid failure on the high rep days as I think that it was this that caused me to stop using that method. I would also keep the sets at 2 to 3 working sets as previously on my high rep days I was doing 5 sets, all to failure. If you do this on 7 exercises you would be doing 35 sets to failure in 1 workout, no wonder I was struggling. I may use the same system but modify it slightly.


----------



## jimmywst

Nice to see your doing your homework mate.


----------



## aad123

As they say if you fail to prepare you better prepair to fail. Its all in the planning. I want to have a read on here to see if others have used this kind of system and what they thought were the good and bad points. I know what I found difficult when I did my previous system so I can avoid making the same mistakes.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> As they say if you fail to prepare you better prepair to fail. Its all in the planning. I want to have a read on here to see if others have used this kind of system and what they thought were the good and bad points. I know what I found difficult when I did my previous system so I can avoid making the same mistakes.


Sounds like the best way round it mate, I personally don't have the experience of split routines yet to bring anything to the table, just watching to see how you and the other two get things sorted.


----------



## faultline

I think I'm making a mistake here, I just put on manvfood....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I think I'm making a mistake here, I just put on manvfood....


Watched a 3lb burrito buried under 2lb of fries challenge last week.... Crazy Mexicans


----------



## aad123

Every time I see that he seems a bit fatter. The next series will be man v heart disease.


----------



## faultline

Any suggestions from you boys musicwise that gets you going in the gym? Could do with some new tunes on my ipod


----------



## alpoko

HipHop gets me goin in the gym. Do you have Spotify? I just have a load of playlists on these and I subscribe to a few user playlists too, really good for finding new music/rediscovering songs.

I subscribe and pay a 10er per month, well worth it.


----------



## jimmywst

You a rock fan buddy??


----------



## jimmywst

Well boys the rest day has gone to total sh*t.....

Had an appraisal first thing then walked out to the wagon to find this beast getting loaded! 260kg pump replacement (one out, new in)

Down three flights of stair on a poxy stair barrow.

Lift it [email protected] high onto a concrete plinth...feel sorry for the lad with me, he's not looking too clever.



Rant over.


----------



## faultline

You had to lift that thing onto a plinth?

My old work used to do there nut if you lifted anything over 25kg! Had to use a crane..lol

And yes defo a rock fan, anything from Mumford & sons to slipknot and all in between


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> You had to lift that thing onto a plinth?
> 
> My old work used to do there nut if you lifted anything over 25kg! Had to use a crane..lol
> 
> And yes defo a rock fan, anything from Mumford & sons to slipknot and all in between


Manual handling regs changed, now it's entirely at your discresion, sadly no where to get the lifting gear in. I think the poor young one touched cloth lol.

Nickleback- burn it to the ground

Gets me pumped and angry

But then again alot of their earlier darker stuff works

Rise against - appeal to reason (album)

Especially "savior"

Bit more metal than anything


----------



## jimmywst

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=196520

Playlist thread I posts a while ago....cracking tunes on there.


----------



## faultline

I've got most of the older nickelback stuff but not that one, I'll have a look, same with rise against.

The bloke on that thread that recommended Alexisonfire to you, did you get it? Brilliant band IMO and if you did then get the album before that too called crisis.

Also someone said chimera, I haven't listened to them in years so I'll see if they have any new stuff I can get, good stuff.


----------



## jimmywst

I did mate as it goes, kinda got me into the heavier stuff.. More of a classic rock kinda guy before hand.


----------



## faultline

I don't mind some of the older rock but I'm more into heavier stuff.

2 more for you to try:

Finch - what it is to burn

Silverchair - frogstomp <- my username comes from a track off this lol


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I don't mind some of the older rock but I'm more into heavier stuff.
> 
> 2 more for you to try:
> 
> Finch - what it is to burn
> 
> Silverchair - frogstomp <- my username comes from a track off this lol


Lol ok mate I will have look...

Got a couple of evanesence tracks on the usual playlist

- tourniquet

-whisper

Though the majority of others I find a bit wishy washy


----------



## faultline

Fajita night, wooooo


----------



## aad123

Music to get you going. Iv just downloaded a few fear factor albums and two newer ones which are good to get you moving. Have a look for the bands All that remains and Rise to remain. Fairly heavy but worth a listen. If all else fails Metallica Kill 'Em All.


----------



## aad123

May have to revise the thread title to UK natty metal heads meeting/banter etc.


----------



## faultline

Some good suggestions there, love a bit of Metallica. You may be interested in a band called Ill niño, a south American metal band.

Heavy shouty stuff does get me going on a cold night in the shed 

36 crazyfists - a snowcapped romance is a good one too.


----------



## aad123

When looking for new stuff I kits go on iTunes and put an album I like and look at the similar sergestion. That's how I found the 2 I advised. I have a look for your 2 tomorrow, just listening to ...And justice for all. Relaxing bed time music.


----------



## faultline

The stuff I mentioned to Jim are worth looking at too


----------



## aad123

One of my favourite tracks is Judgement Night by Biohazard and Onyx. Have look on YouTube, amazing song.

Now I must sleep.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> May have to revise the thread title to UK natty metal heads meeting/banter etc.


I'm not hounding milky again


----------



## jimmywst

Well new playlist sorted so I'm looking at lifting "angry" this morning lol.

Have a good day gents.


----------



## aad123

GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! now lift you mother crusher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



angry enough.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol something you said ??


----------



## aad123

no its just a pic I found on the net.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> no its just a pic I found on the net.


Careful your getting as random as I am


----------



## Zola

faultline said:


> Some good suggestions there, love a bit of Metallica. You may be interested in a band called Ill niño, a south American metal band.
> 
> Heavy shouty stuff does get me going on a cold night in the shed
> 
> 36 crazyfists - a snowcapped romance is a good one too.


Good shouts

Here's a few more.

Killswitch engage

Lamb of god

Shadows fall

Every time i die


----------



## jimmywst

Zola said:


> Good shouts
> 
> Here's a few more.
> 
> Killswitch engage
> 
> Lamb of god
> 
> Shadows fall
> 
> Every time i die


Some of that is dark...... :blink:


----------



## jimmywst

Haha I've strayed into the realms of electric six now....the look on my OH's face is priceless.


----------



## faultline

Good bands them though, also:

Trivium - acendensy

Architects - the here and now

Brand new - the devil and god are raging inside me

Seether - disclaimer II


----------



## faultline

Steak with lime&coriander rice for dinner


----------



## aad123

I had the same rice with chicken for lunch. The tilda rice are good value and loads of good flavours too. I only have half a pack per meal, just enough for me.


----------



## jimmywst

Enough of the food.... My OH in her infinite wisdom booked the monthly food shop for home delivery (god knows why) between 8-10, I'm still waiting for it, I've hit my macs and I'm starting to get very hungry....normally a sign to hit the sack.... No doubt asda will send some poor old sod on his own so I'm gonna feel obliged to help :cursing:


----------



## aad123

I went to the doctors today with a bad case of diarrhoea. He wrote me a prescription for Bisto. I asked him if it would stop the diarrhoea he replied "no but it will thicken it up"

That for you Jim to make you smile while you wait for your food.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I went to the doctors today with a bad case of diarrhoea. He wrote me a prescription for Bisto. I asked him if it would stop the diarrhoea he replied "no but it will thicken it up"
> 
> That for you Jim to make you smile while you wait for your food.


Cheers buddy your all heart!!

Makes the fact the [email protected] didn't have my quark all the easier to take!!!!


----------



## faultline

My asda never has quark, I have to go to sainsburys to get it.

Well I'm back on the nightshift tonight, so gonna catch up with journals/threads then have a look on YouTube for anything training related.


----------



## Tassotti

I always find Asda quark very "glooooopy"

Sainsburys is much nicer


----------



## jimmywst

Tassotti said:


> I always find Asda quark very "glooooopy"
> 
> Sainsburys is much nicer


Now I didn't know sainsburys did quark.... That's my lunch time mission sorted.


----------



## aad123

No chance of a lunch time missin for me, I work in the middle of nowhere. Nearest supermarket is about 10 miles away so you either bring your own food or risk the salmenola van...


----------



## jimmywst

Mrs grabbed me 10tubs this afternoon....didn't ask just rung up and explained she remembered it wasn't delivered..

I'm now one worried man !

Last random act of kindness followed the needless death of my tropical fish....hope the dogs alright.


----------



## faultline

I don't know if I should be worried for your safety jimbo?!


----------



## AAlan

I finally found quark in my local asda, got the last 2 tubs on the shelf. The gf turned up with some she got from morrisons because I was looking for it when we were in tesco on friday and she remembered so got me some. So I now have 3 tubs of the stuff!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I don't know if I should be worried for your safety jimbo?!


Good news boys I'm safe and well....

Can't say the same about the wallet though, just got stung for her hair appointment at the weekend....

Fvcking knew it!!


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I finally found quark in my local asda, got the last 2 tubs on the shelf. The gf turned up with some she got from morrisons because I was looking for it when we were in tesco on friday and she remembered so got me some. So I now have 3 tubs of the stuff!


Hooooray!!

Better late than never, you watch your gonna hate it now after all the Agro.


----------



## faultline

Haha, her motives have become clear!

How's the dog?


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Hooooray!!
> 
> Better late than never, you watch your gonna hate it now after all the Agro.


More than likely! lol only cost me 79p a tub from asda so not a bank breaker if I don't like it.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Haha, her motives have become clear!
> 
> How's the dog?


Haha yeah mate all fine and dandy... Give her the hump when I came in said hi to the kids...fussed over the mutt and then got to her...


----------



## aad123

With women there's always a catch, no such thing as a free lunch. On the plus side when she has her hair done she will be feeling good about herself, pay her a few compliments and bob may be your uncle if you get my drift.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> With women there's always a catch, no such thing as a free lunch. On the plus side when she has her hair done she will be feeling good about herself, pay her a few compliments and bob may be your uncle if you get my drift.


I like your style....smooth lol.

Robert may very well be my fathers brother


----------



## flinty90

alrate jimmy janga !!


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> alrate jimmy janga !!


How do big fella...

How's the natty life treating you


----------



## Natty.Solider

IN for natty


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> How do big fella...
> 
> How's the natty life treating you


living it large bor lol living it large !!!


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> living it large bor lol living it large !!!


Fvcking noticed that mate, judging by your journal your back to beasting the [email protected] out of yourself


----------



## jimmywst

Natty.Solider said:


> IN for natty


Welcome in pal...apologies now for the amount of [email protected] that gets spouted in here


----------



## mark_star

right shoulders knackered and now brain knackered, just finished doing the tax return


----------



## aad123

mark_star said:


> right shoulders knackered and now brain knackered, just finished doing the tax return


A good mental workout.


----------



## mark_star

aad123 said:


> A good mental workout.


yep glad it's only once a year


----------



## jimmywst

Tonight's sessions soundtrack, see what all the fuss is about


----------



## aad123

I'm going to need a little get up and go music tonight as I'm training in about an hour and I'm falling asleep on the sofa right now, strong coffee and loud music required.


----------



## andyhuggins

Strong coffee and loud music is the normal cure.


----------



## anthony900220

Can i still call myself natural if Im using a pre with dmaa


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Tonight's sessions soundtrack, see what all the fuss is about


Electric six??!!?

Frogstomp for the win! You'll think of me when faultline comes on


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Electric six??!!?
> 
> Frogstomp for the win! You'll think of me when faultline comes on


Ffs I will now.... That's a little creepy :wub:

Anywhooo.... Off for the test run now.


----------



## jimmywst

anthony900220 said:


> Can i still call myself natural if Im using a pre with dmaa


Oooooh borderline 

Just out of interest you seen any benefits?


----------



## anthony900220

jimmywst said:


> Oooooh borderline
> 
> Just out of interest you seen any benefits?


Preworkouts Preworkouts for everyone :beer:

It wakes me up, gives me focus and drive, feels like i can do heavy lifts easier when using pre


----------



## jimmywst

Hmmmm not a massive fan of stims really (usn anabolic nitro left me very skitty, got some craze though that comes into play once in a blue moon)

But was thinking more of the DAA do you supplement it or is it just an ingredient in your pre?


----------



## anthony900220

Dmaa?

Na mate its in my pre..

Would be nice to know if anyone notices a difference when using a per with it but i only personally know one person who uses but that's cause i recommend it...

Everyone else uses crap like shotgun, crea pump and that over priced muscle tech


----------



## jimmywst

anthony900220 said:


> Dmaa?
> 
> Na mate its in my pre..
> 
> Would be nice to know if anyone notices a difference when using a per with it but i only personally know one person who uses but that's cause i recommend it...
> 
> Everyone else uses crap like shotgun, crea pump and that over priced muscle tech


Sorry mate, crossed wires I thought we were talking about d-aspartic acid


----------



## anthony900220

jimmywst said:


> Sorry mate, crossed wires I thought we were talking about d-aspartic acid


Gets it was silly me asking on here as its banned in the UK


----------



## jimmywst

Still plenty of it floating about mate...


----------



## jimmywst

Just Came out the gym and someone asked me how I got that body.

I said, "I don't know officer, I just opened the boot and there she was"

Boom boom


----------



## faultline

Nice post wo smoothie


----------



## jimmywst

Come on then what's the macs on that bad boy.....


----------



## faultline

700 cals

15 fat

62 carbs

80 pro

Nice cutting shake

Gotta have 5 eggs in an hour too


----------



## faultline

Did u train Jim?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Did u train Jim?


First thing tomorrow mate, mrs had to fly out so I didn't get the chance. Hence sitting on here quoting [email protected] jokes.


----------



## faultline

You had a chance to go through your new tunes?


----------



## mark_star

just had to walk up the stairs, quads trying to cramp on every step.

Smoothie looks lush


----------



## faultline

mark_star said:


> just had to walk up the stairs, quads trying to cramp on every step.
> 
> Smoothie looks lush


Just a nice simple one pal, 600ml milk, 1 banana, 2 1/2 scoops of whey, few ice cubes


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> just had to walk up the stairs, quads trying to cramp on every step.
> 
> Smoothie looks lush


It's getting down them that gets me... Resort to a "bum shuffle" from time to time


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> You had a chance to go through your new tunes?


I'm getting through them mate... Only as far as 36crazyfists so far.

[email protected] good shout.


----------



## faultline

Yeah there a good one, a snowcapped romance is my face album from them

Kenai, top song on that


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Yeah there a good one, a snowcapped romance is my face album from them
> 
> Kenai, top song on that


Only finished bitterness the star so far bud, I'm a stickler got listening to an album all the way through.


----------



## faultline

Good morning all,

I finished work this morning and could easily have gone through to the restaurant connected to the hotel and demolished a huge, free, full English.

But oh no thats not allowed while I'm doing IF, so instead I'm having a mug of green tea, that's either dedication or fcuking madness

I have eggs and bacon ready for when I get up at 1pm, and going round friends tonight for a ruby.

I should stay roughly within my macros though!


----------



## jimmywst

Morning bud.

Full English temptation is a cow son at the best of times...one of my real bug bares as I'm always in and out of builders cafes with the lads.


----------



## faultline

Did I mention it's all you can eat and free?

Bollox

What u doing up so early pal?


----------



## faultline

I had to get diesel on the way home, I'm standing in bp waiting to pay and what's looking at me from the bean cafe?

Bacon cheese turnover


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I had to get diesel on the way home, I'm standing in bp waiting to pay and what's looking at me from the bean cafe?
> 
> Bacon cheese turnover


Haha your having one of "those" mornings then....


----------



## faultline

Yes and I can't even go to bed yet coz I have to pick the Missus up from her work at 8.15, I'll be happier once I've slept and tucking into my bacon egg sarnie


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Did I mention it's all you can eat and free?
> 
> Bollox
> 
> What u doing up so early pal?


I find even with these I still just have the one plate.....

Always 4 bacon 4 sausages 3 eggs, beans, toms, shrooms, hash brown lol I'm torturing myself now.

Kids were up early and the OH is off to work.

All week you gotta drag them out of bed for school come my lay in day it's a mass bundle at 7am.


----------



## jimmywst

I've just cooked one for my Mrs....standing here looking at my shake shaking my head


----------



## faultline

No training today then?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> No training today then?


Will be later now, was gonna bash it out whilst the kids were in bed and she was getting ready but gonna have to wait till the eldest has gone to his dads and the wee one is having a nap.


----------



## faultline

Home workout today then?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Home workout today then?


Aye.... Not too bad really and something I'm gonna have to get used to really.


----------



## faultline

It's the future mate 

It's good coz people don't see you cry when your doing your dragon flags


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> It's the future mate
> 
> It's good coz people don't see you cry when your doing your dragon flags


Lol.... I'm gonna throw some core work in today as it goes... I'm sadistically tempted.


----------



## faultline

Do it, do it, do it, do it......

Try to do an L seat too, I can't do that sh!t


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Do it, do it, do it, do it......
> 
> Try to do an L seat too, I can't do that sh!t


Challenge accepted 










This could all end in tears you know that don't you :blink:


----------



## faultline

I fully expect you to be wimpering in a curled up ball by the time I get up later 

Have fun.............hahahahahahaha

Edit: you do core alot so really these should both be a breeze for you, just to put some pressure on you


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> I find even with these I still just have the one plate.....
> 
> Always 4 bacon 4 sausages 3 eggs, beans, toms, shrooms, hash brown lol I'm torturing myself now.
> 
> Kids were up early and the OH is off to work.
> 
> All week you gotta drag them out of bed for school come my lay in day it's a mass bundle at 7am.


So it's not just me then, same thing happens every weekend. I'm sure they do it for fun.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> So it's not just me then, same thing happens every weekend. I'm sure they do it for fun.


It's like the body clock has a loon out on the weekends....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I fully expect you to be wimpering in a curled up ball by the time I get up later
> 
> Have fun.............hahahahahahaha
> 
> Edit: you do core alot so really these should both be a breeze for you, just to put some pressure on you


[email protected]! Just saw the edit: "unlike.....unlike"


----------



## faultline

I'm awake an hour before I have to be, how's that work?

Only slept for 3.5 hours.

Bacon is on the horizon....


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> I'm awake an hour before I have to be, how's that work?
> 
> Only slept for 3.5 hours.
> 
> Bacon is on the horizon....


oh blimey I'd find it very hard to function on that little amount


----------



## jimmywst

Right then boys.... Training time is nearly upon us 

Faultline your tum over riding your sleep pattern ?


----------



## faultline

Dunno what it is boys but I'm happy coz normally if I have to get up early I'm groggy as fcuk, and I dont mind as I don't have work tonight so I'll catch up then.

Go forth and train jimmywst....see you on the other side


----------



## jimmywst

Well that was a whole new level of uncomfortable....

L-seat 1x 10sec ish 

Dragon flys 1x5 1x1 lol.... Was attempting to "embrace the pain"...... But I didn't

All in all a horrible experience BUT will try again Tuesday when I'm not doing it after a session


----------



## faultline

You seriously done an L seat?

Legs off the floor straight as well?

That's impressive, I can't get mine off the floor for even a second, shows that core work you been doing Is paying off!

Saying that I still might say vidornoLseat


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> You seriously done an L seat?
> 
> Legs off the floor straight as well?
> 
> That's impressive, I can't get mine off the floor for even a second, shows that core work you been doing Is paying off!
> 
> Saying that I still might say vidornoLseat


Your on mate!!

Write this off as a trial run will video next weeks attempt.... Success or fail it should be a giggle.

It's more to do with shuffling back once your hands are planted.... Getting the balance is half the battle.

But the flys we're horrific form wise


----------



## faultline

I'm gonna keep trying this as I can't get it, I'll try to find the balance point.

What else did your wo consist of?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I'm gonna keep trying this as I can't get it, I'll try to find the balance point.
> 
> What else did your wo consist of?


It's easier to start off on a couple of plates each side (under your hands)

Session 13 as per the usual program mate, will throw it into my journal later.


----------



## faultline

Right I'm going to get some quark and whey mixed up!

I wonder what quark would be like in a shake?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Right I'm going to get some quark and whey mixed up!
> 
> I wonder what quark would be like in a shake?


No different to natural yogurt I guess.


----------



## faultline

Ive never tried that either!


----------



## aad123

Iv just tried one of those 'L' things and I dont think I will ever be able to do them because even with my arms fully extended my hands dont touch the ground when I sit down. Iv either got short arms or a long torso. Going to have a try using a couple of books to raise my ass of the ground. My abs are still hurting from those dragon flys so I dont hold out much hope.


----------



## jimmywst

Curry night = cheat meal.

One meal every two weeks so I'm making the most of it


----------



## faultline

Morning everyone.

Hope everyone's abs are recovering 

Been up for a few hours already as its my youngest's birthday today.

No doubt a slice of cake is on the cards


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone's abs are recovering
> 
> Been up for a few hours already as its my youngest's birthday today.
> 
> No doubt a slice of cake is on the cards


I will let you know when I get off the floor 

Many happy returns to the little-un


----------



## jimmywst

Ffs I'm still in bits today lol... I'm scared to cough, sneeze and generally strain, also having to roll off the sofa 

The things we do when we listen to @faultline


----------



## faultline

Mine have subsided today so more core tomorrow or Tuesday depending on time.

Sneezing is the worst with ab DOMS!

I'll have to find something harder to get you to try now.....


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Ffs I'm still in bits today lol... I'm scared to cough, sneeze and generally strain, also having to roll off the sofa
> 
> The things we do when we listen to @faultline


My abs are sooooo sore, I tried to do some more negatives and got to 5 reps and couldn't even control the fall. Tried a L seat but my abs hurt before I even tried lifting my legs.


----------



## jimmywst

Well I'm going for the L's off of blocks or chairs Tuesday... I'm not ripping myself up again


----------



## aad123

I used a pair of dumbells but couldn't raise my legs, I think I will do core every other workout until it improves.


----------



## faultline

Good shout doing it off of chairs or something, will try that myself.

Gonna scour the net tonight at work looking for extreme core exercises


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I used a pair of dumbells but couldn't raise my legs, I think I will do core every other workout until it improves.


Dip station or chairs will do the trick... Lets you swing into the "seat" slightly, more training for the abs.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Good shout doing it off of chairs or something, will try that myself.
> 
> Gonna scour the net tonight at work looking for extreme core exercises


Feel free to keep all bright ideas to ones self...


----------



## aad123

Give these two a try. A lad I play rugby with is an expert at the roll outs.


----------



## faultline

The first vid I kinda already do but I don't have the wheel so I use my hands to walk forward until I'm full stretched then walk my feet forward to meet my hands that's 1 rep, I list these as walkouts in my workouts

The 2nd one I will attempt but can pretty much guarantee that I will faceplant into the floor


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> The first vid I kinda already do but I don't have the wheel so I use my hands to walk forward until I'm full stretched then walk my feet forward to meet my hands that's 1 rep, I list these as walkouts in my workouts
> 
> The 2nd one I will attempt but can pretty much guarantee that I will faceplant into the floor


Aye hand walks I do sometimes as a warm up but with the wheel... :devil:

I get the going forward bit nailed perfectly its the backwards bit that gets me.

End up at the point of no return just hovering off the ground... And stay there 

Sweating and swearing.


----------



## jimmywst

And as for no2. Face plants all round on Tuesday then.


----------



## faultline

I saw some mad ones on YouTube last night, but gonna keep it a bit sensible and add in mountain climbers and Russian twists.

If you wanna be amazed type this into YouTube "Not your p90x core workouts!"


----------



## jimmywst

Core day tomorrow....

So what's on the agenda lads? Lets see a proposed session.


----------



## faultline

Woodchoppers

Walkouts

Dragon flags

Mountain climbers

Planche


----------



## jimmywst

Lol you know the proper name of the faceplant, I'm

Impressed.


----------



## faultline




----------



## jimmywst

Why do I get the impression the "mountain climber" is gonna be a lot harder than it looks?


----------



## faultline

Do u see that YouTube vid?

I think you should have a go at them


----------



## jimmywst

Right so that's the challenge set then... You giving these a whirl ?


----------



## faultline

What those fcuking horizontal leg muscle up things???? Are you mad son?

I couldn't even do the hang bit nevermind the muscle up bit as well pmsl


----------



## faultline

I guessing jims you tubing it lol


----------



## jimmywst

Haha where's your spirit of adventure?!?

It's gotta be worth a bash


----------



## aad123

The mountain climber looks a lot like the old school squat thrusts. The barstars videos are all amazing the L-seat pull ups look amazing and he makes them look easy, Im sure they a far from it.

For my core tomorrow I will opt for the negative dragons followed by the isometric L-seat on the dipping bars. May the force be with me..


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> The mountain climber looks a lot like the old school squat thrusts. The barstars videos are all amazing the L-seat pull ups look amazing and he makes them look easy, Im sure they a far from it.
> 
> For my core tomorrow I will opt for the negative dragons followed by the isometric L-seat on the dipping bars. May the force be with me..


Be brave and take it like a man....

Sounds like we are all in for a battering tomorrow


----------



## mark_star

this looks like stuff I'm leaving to you youngsters


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> this looks like stuff I'm leaving to you youngsters


I don't think it's the age that's the determining factor.... More the level of stupidity.


----------



## faultline

My core work tomorrow will start at 9.30am, my abs have completely healed now so gonna batter them!

What's on the agenda for you boys ?


----------



## jimmywst

I'm going for your earlier session suggestion... I'm in a totally fvck it! Kinda mood today...plus It's gotta be good for a giggle


----------



## faultline

I'm in the mood for a giggle too, video your planche for us


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I'm in the mood for a giggle too, video your planche for us


Lol your on.

Cheeky set of L's if at all possible.

Also I'm doing it at home tomorrow I reckon. Save me looking like a right [email protected] in the gym...


----------



## mark_star

I'm going to wait to hear you talk about the pain


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> I'm going to wait to hear you talk about the pain


Lol somehow I don't think it's gonna be a long wait matey

:crying:


----------



## mark_star

haha excellent, well yesterday getting out of the car and getting off the sofa were more than a bit painful, after fridays leg session


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> haha excellent, well yesterday getting out of the car and getting off the sofa were more than a bit painful, after fridays leg session


I saw the numbers pal.... Quite honestly I'm not surprised. I don't think I would have made it off the throne after the

Mornings ablutions, would have been there for days.


----------



## mark_star

i pull myself up using the radiator next to it :surrender:


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> i pull myself up using the radiator next to it :surrender:


Sneaky..... I used the towel rail once, bad move


----------



## mark_star

jimmywst said:


> Sneaky..... I used the towel rail once, bad move


needs must


----------



## aad123

mark_star said:


> haha excellent, well yesterday getting out of the car and getting off the sofa were more than a bit painful, after fridays leg session


The simple solution in this situation is just stay put on the sofa watching the six nations. That's my plan for the weekend.


----------



## mark_star

aad123 said:


> The simple solution in this situation is just stay put on the sofa watching the six nations. That's my plan for the weekend.


it sounds good but staying there for 24hrs without getting brings other problems


----------



## aad123

Adult nappies.


----------



## faultline

1st casualty.

Went steaming in to the core session, dragon flags straight off the bat, 3rd flag in, on the negitive felt the top right ab pull like fcuk, had to lay on the bench for a couple of mins as couldn't even do a 'situp' to get up, had to roll off sideways!

It's tender to the touch but I'll see how it goes for the rest of the day and if it feels better later I'll do a 'light' core workout with Woodchoppers, walkouts and mountain climbers.

Planche is definatly off the cards!


----------



## mark_star




----------



## jimmywst

Man down!! Man down!!

Evening all btw.


----------



## jimmywst

Sorry boys no vids tonight....in laws still here, I've tried being subtle........I've turned the lights off, drawn the curtains and they are still here!!!


----------



## faultline

Let a protein fart rip, clear the room in seconds 

Jimmy, the man of many stretches, can you recommend a good shoulder stretching dynamic type thing?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Let a protein fart rip, clear the room in seconds
> 
> Jimmy, the man of many stretches, can you recommend a good shoulder stretching dynamic type thing?


Indeed I can

Arm circles stretch your shoulder muscles. Stand with your feet shoulder-width apart and your arms at your sides. Keeping your arms straight, move them around in big circles going forward. After you have done 15 to 20 reps, switch directions.

Personally I start of small circles gradually increasing in size thoroughly the rotations.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## aad123

A tip Iv learned for getting shut of people is to repeat this simple sentence "Do you want another drink before you go" works every time.

Faultline Id rest for a day or so if you have pulled something you need to let it heal.


----------



## faultline

I did a light core workout last night, nothing extreme and it didn't feel too bad, can still feel it this morning though so defo something pulled.

Out to do back/shoulders hypertrophy in a min, nothing that should aggravate it too much in there


----------



## jimmywst

Just take it easy mate, don't want to put yourself out of action.


----------



## aad123

As Jim says just take it easy. Better to have a few days off to recover than a few weeks with an injury.


----------



## faultline

Yeah will do boys, i just need to remember I'm on a cut and haven't got the recovery/energy I normally have when I was bulking for months!

But had a good workout this morning, didn't aggrevate anything so it's all good at the mo


----------



## faultline

Look what just turned up.....










I only paid for the 2kg pouch, the smaller one and shaker were free! The shaker is one with the ball thing inside too, I'm impressed


----------



## jimmywst

Sadly boys I gotta wimp out of the vid again 

Still up norf Laaaandon and won't be getting the right side the river for a good couple of hours yet


----------



## Wheyman

jimmywst said:


> Daily supps:
> 
> Multivitamin
> 
> Creatine 5g per whey shake
> 
> Glutamine 10g before bed
> 
> Omega complex oil 10ml
> 
> organic joint supplement (I'm happy to list ingredients but its pretty long winded)


you said you were natty???


----------



## jimmywst

Wheyman said:


> you said you were natty???


I'm whiter than white now


----------



## faultline

It's my turn tonight for the inlaws....


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> It's my turn tonight for the inlaws....


Too late to pretend your out?


----------



## faultline

There sitting opposite me


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> There sitting opposite me


Take that as a yes then.......


----------



## faultline




----------



## faultline

@aad123 if you get a chance can you send that klach79 info, it will give me something to read while the mother in law sets a new record for continuous talking


----------



## aad123

I will see if I can find the spread sheets out and sent them to you.

Joke time.

Whats the difference between in-laws and out-laws.................out-laws are wanted.

Topical and humorous.

Any way off to find the info.


----------



## jimmywst

Loves a joke the boy.


----------



## aad123

Some are even funny.


----------



## Tom969

Sorry I'm only just subscribing to this log now but I've just joined the site! Sure I will still gain some good info!


----------



## aad123

What we lack in knowledge we make up for in stupidity.


----------



## jimmywst

Tom969 said:


> Sorry I'm only just subscribing to this log now but I've just joined the site! Sure I will still gain some good info!


Hello matey....apologies now for the amount of [email protected] we waffle in here


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> What we lack in knowledge we make up for in stupidity.


And bro science.... Gotta have some credentials


----------



## Tom969

Bit of bro science is never a bad thing!


----------



## aad123

As the great Lee Hayney said "you can't take this stuff too seriously, thats what leads to high blood preasure and heart attacks"

The boy knew his stuff.


----------



## jimmywst

In a very deep and meaningful frame of mind tonight


----------



## aad123

There's talk of an "EARLY NIGHT" :thumb: tonight. The world is good.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> There's talk of an "EARLY NIGHT" :thumb: tonight. The world is good.


That explains it then....dirty dog!!


----------



## aad123

Just watching BBC news about my local hospital. Very worrying as my eldest lad may need a minor op. may go private. Not good when your local hospital is being slated in the House of Commons.


----------



## jimmywst

I thought they had all the issues documented and under investigation...it's the tip of the iceberg IMO.


----------



## jimmywst

Tom969 said:


> Bit of bro science is never a bad thing!


You haven't seen it in full swing yet


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> I will see if I can find the spread sheets out and sent them to you.
> 
> Joke time.
> 
> Whats the difference between in-laws and out-laws.................out-laws are wanted.
> 
> Topical and humorous.
> 
> Any way off to find the info.


Had a little read though the info and the thing that caught my eye straight away is when he says he got to his avi by only eating twice a day, at lunch and dinner, basically what I'm doing now.

The foods he suggests and macro split are also very similar to what I'm doing, I'll have a look at his training info a bit later, for now I'm off to do the weekly shop.


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> Had a little read though the info and the thing that caught my eye straight away is when he says he got to his avi by only eating twice a day, at lunch and dinner, basically what I'm doing now.
> 
> The foods he suggests and macro split are also very similar to what I'm doing, I'll have a look at his training info a bit later, for now I'm off to do the weekly shop.


For diet I ended up having 1800 calories on rest days and 2300 on training days and it worked well, the best bit was the weekly refeed where you could eat what ever you wanted. I got up to over 5000 calories one day. Worth cutting just for that.


----------



## faultline

I've never thought about splitting training/non-training day macros up, might be worth a try.

I'll be having a "eat what I want" day tomorrow as we are taking the boys bowling with some of there mates as a joint b'day thing, so will be eating out.


----------



## aad123

Quark on ritz crackers....give it a go, a lovely savoury treat.


----------



## jimmywst

Isn't splitting training/non training day mac more of a recomp approach??

Sorry forgetting my manners morning all


----------



## jimmywst

Aad123....that's a good shout mate.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Isn't splitting training/non training day mac more of a recomp approach??
> 
> Sorry forgetting my manners morning all


Morning one and all. Only been up for two hours. The kids weekend body clocks are working well again.

The food split works well for cutting and recomp, personally I think recomp is the better option, who wouldn't want to loose fat and build muscle at the same time. It's the bodybuilding holly grail.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Aad123....that's a good shout mate.


Quark on crackers was nice. I had 70 calories left so went looking and found the crackers and thought I'd give the combo a go.


----------



## jimmywst

Got a pack of Jacobs in the cupboard from crimbo... May have to indulge later, it's gonna be a wobbly food day anyway.


----------



## aad123

Guess what I'm doing this afternoon.....



Ill be pumping iron.


----------



## jimmywst

Ooooooh painful


----------



## aad123

Back from swimming time to tackle the mountain of ironing. Wish me luck....


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Isn't splitting training/non training day mac more of a recomp approach??
> 
> Sorry forgetting my manners morning all


Yeah like aad says the split/recomp approach is suppose to be the best for losing fat while gaining muscle albeit it may well be on a very small scale and take a while, but seems to be my long term approach.

ATM in giving myself a head start by just staying in a caloric deficit, I'm expecting for another 2 weeks, should have lost about 10-12lb in 6 weeks then.

Then I'll be sitting around 12.7 stone and a bit leaner than I was, I'll guess at around 14%.

Then I'm gonna split my macros on training and non training days and try to gain 1-1.5lb a month.

If I succeed (massive IF) then by the end of the year I should around 13.7ish hopefully same leaness or leaner.


----------



## faultline

@aad123 as a reference, when you was cutting/recomping, you said you had 1800c on non training days and 2300c on training, what was your maintenance cals at that time?


----------



## aad123

I'm not exactly sure but I would guess about 2000 to 2200. During the process my weight stayed roughly the same at 178lb (12stone 10) but my body competition changed a lot.


----------



## aad123

What a day.......After tackling the worlds biggest ironing pile I went up stairs to put the clothes away and 5 mins later my eldest lad came running up saying his brother had been sick. I had a trail of sick going from the hall up to his bed room. Luckily most of it was in the hall where we have wooden flooring so I then spent the next hour and a half cleaning up. I finally finished and made myself a coffee only to find we had no milk as I hadent been shopping. So after drinking my black coffee I was off to the supermarket, which was full of old people and kids. Got home at 6 to be greated by a hungry child wanting to know where his dinner was. :cursing:

I am finally sitting down in peace until the wife gets out of the shower demanding a cup of tea. I get more rest at work.


----------



## faultline

Sounds like you had a nightmare, some days nothing goes right.

I hate going food shopping at the weekend as its so busy and as you say, old people being generally old and slow and kids tearing around the place.

You on for a training sesh tomorrow?

I'm off to make a cup of tea then scour YouTube for a bb documentary to watch, the phil Heath one the other night was a good watch, Olympia 10 or 11 I think it was


----------



## jimmywst

Morning boys,,

Fvck your luck aad , feeling for umate....sick and ironing are up there on my "hate list"

So it's 7:50 the kids are still asleep but my body clock thinks I should be awake from half 6.... Not a happy bunny


----------



## jimmywst

Let the bulk commence










Courtesy of a comp win


----------



## aad123

That's some big ass tub and the price is good. Big calories and big lifts make a big boy.


----------



## jimmywst

That's the plan


----------



## aad123

Have you sorted your new bulking diet ?

Have you got a target weight or a set time you will be bulking for ?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Have you sorted your new bulking diet ?
> 
> Have you got a target weight or a set time you will be bulking for ?


Well I will see what I'm weighing in at tomorrow mate, go from there....I'm hoping to bulk for the

Majority of the year whilst I'm on this programme unless the waist line runs away with it too much


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> Well I will see what I'm weighing in at tomorrow mate, go from there....I'm hoping to bulk for the
> 
> Majority of the year whilst I'm on this programme unless the waist line runs away with it too much


Like mine did! lmao


----------



## faultline

Happy pancake day!!

@jimmywst bet your glad you started you bulk 

I've spent my nightshift watching 'jay cutler - ripped to shreds' good watch, loads of training footage


----------



## Tassotti

faultline said:


> Happy pancake day!!
> 
> @jimmywst bet your glad you started you bulk
> 
> I've spent my nightshift watching 'jay cutler - ripped to shreds' good watch, loads of training footage


Your nights sound as busy as mine... Nice, but physically and mentally exhausting right ?


----------



## faultline

Yeah there's not alot that goes on during the week nights, weekends can be a bit livelier 

It's the sleep pattern that fcuks me up, 4 on 4 off so you just get used to one then your changing again


----------



## Tassotti

It's one of the most difficult things. Makes everything in life difficult.

I lose the ability to perform simple tasks on nights (such as speaking)


----------



## faultline

Training midway through a block of nights is hard too, I can't wait to get a day job again


----------



## Tassotti

One of my pals trains after a night shift. I cannot do it. No way I'm squatting heavy straight after a night shift


----------



## faultline

What is it you do as a job?


----------



## Tassotti

Broadcast Engineer. I watch telly and wait for it to go wrong (which it usually doesnt)

You?


----------



## faultline

Night security in a hotel, 1st thing I found when I got made redundant last year


----------



## Tassotti

I freelance, so I get all the rubbish that staff dont want. Nights and weekends usually.

Luckily the money's pretty good and I only have to work 8 shifts per month


----------



## faultline

That sound alright, my money's terrible but get plenty of time to watch films and such


----------



## jimmywst

Night watch rambling 

Morning gents.....

Protein pancake day is the theme tonight so not really a treat as such.


----------



## flinty90

alrate jimmy whistle x


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> alrate jimmy whistle x


Allo broski....still natty !! I'm impressed


----------



## jimmywst

It's amazing what you find behind water tanks.


----------



## faultline

Good for doing walking lunges with back to the van!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Good for doing walking lunges with back to the van!


They very nearly were....

I'm back next month anyway so may give it a "test" then.


----------



## DigIt

did you do anything with them DBs when you found em?

i can't help myself when i'm around weights/barbells etc  like a kid in a toy shop


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> did you do anything with them DBs when you found em?
> 
> i can't help myself when i'm around weights/barbells etc  like a kid in a toy shop


Lol just a few curls...shoulder press... Db press on a parapet wall...tri extension

God knows what they weighed I was half tempted to split them down to find out.


----------



## aad123

I'v spent a day with Mr Ohm and Mr Watts on an electrical training course. Got lost on the way and turned up 15 mins late, I didnt read the dress code section of the e-mail so turned up in jeans and a t-shirt. Within an hour I fried the volt meter and then stank out the training room with my salmon salad. I don't think the trainer will be happy to see me tomorrow. Looking forward to them letting me loose on some vehicles 

At one point he told me to break the circuit I told him it was already fcuked. I think I'v broken the poor man. Think I'll stick to drawing pictures, safer for everyone involved.


----------



## jimmywst

That's sounds like an action packed day mate.... Your right it's a miracle you make it through the day 

Now I have to ask.... Why were you on an electrical course?


----------



## aad123

Company training as the company I work for now supply vehicle conversions for the rac we were given some free training at their head quarters. Free lunch = I'm in.


----------



## jimmywst

Free lunch floozie ......

And there's me thinking you were thinking of moonlighting as a sparky.

But at least it's a break from the norm.


----------



## aad123

Would you seriously let me loose on YOUR house electrics ??????


----------



## jimmywst

Erm given recent incidents.....


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Erm given recent incidents.....


Exactly !!!!!


----------



## faultline

Morning one and all, off to the shops this morning on a valentines run, then to the dentist!

I take it we are all cooking big calorie laden meals tonight?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Morning one and all, off to the shops this morning on a valentines run, then to the dentist!
> 
> I take it we are all cooking big calorie laden meals tonight?


Mines clean (except a tiny choc pudding type thing) just a shed load of it....

I'm gonna suffer tomorrow....


----------



## faultline

Mines got all the essentials we need, protein (chicken) carbs (pasta) and fats! (carbonara sauce, Parma ham, chocolate cheesecake) 

My macro split will still be good just a few hundred more calories than normal.


----------



## DigIt

hope you lads treat your mrs to a nice time later!

and ello


----------



## jimmywst

Morning digity...

No joy with your gym bunny conquest??


----------



## jimmywst

Pork chops, fresh veggies and a sweet potato and carrot mash.

It's the prawn cocktail and salmon starter and "love tub choc pudding" that's the slap wrist moment lol.

Gotta love sainsburys at times...


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Morning digity...
> 
> No joy with your gym bunny conquest??


nah tbh i haven't made an effort. can't be bothered with it really, more relationship bollox, she's not the type of girl i could be with but i'd **** her 9 ways from sunday when the opportunity comes


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> nah tbh i haven't made an effort. can't be bothered with it really, more relationship bollox, she's not the type of girl i could be with but i'd **** her 9 ways from sunday when the opportunity comes


That's what I like to see "when the opportunity comes"

Positive mental attitude at its finest.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> That's what I like to see "when the opportunity comes"
> 
> Positive mental attitude at its finest.


haha well i do try to be an optimistic person, positive thinker. she's def interested. might give her a text see if she fancies hitting the gym later (my p.m. cardio lol)

we'll see what happens after


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> haha well i do try to be an optimistic person, positive thinker. she's def interested. might give her a text see if she fancies hitting the gym later (my p.m. cardio lol)
> 
> we'll see what happens after


Good man !!!

Go forth and fornicate


----------



## aad123

My wife's not a fan of valentines and I cook the dinner every night anyway so just a normal day in dodge.


----------



## DigIt

9 o'clock date with the wee blondie, took her time lol

shame i already met pam and her 5 mates earlier:whistling:

will see how things go aha


----------



## aad123

Don't forget to put on clean underwear !


----------



## faultline

No harm done, you never go out with a loaded gun anyway, have a good night pal


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> My wife's not a fan of valentines and I cook the dinner every night anyway so just a normal day in dodge.


I cook most nights too, but that's only so I can control the macros 

I rarely do pasta and she loves carbonara so that was the choice of the night


----------



## aad123

I just cook what I'm told to cook and fit the rest of the day around it. Not sure the wife and kids would eat boiled chicken with brown rice and green beans. Iv no idea what the last 3 days intake has been as iv been on a training course and I didn't want to take my scales with me and start measuring my food, to busy checking out the call centre girls. If you want a new job the RAC call centre is the place to be, wall to wall women all aged roughly between 18 and 25 :thumb: .


----------



## faultline

I normally end up cooking 2 or 3 different meals every night as no one eats the same thing!

I don't mind as it gives me an excuse to cook whatever I want for myself, but saying that my kids love things like rice, chicken, mince, potatoes over things like chips and burgers so it's not normally too bad.

I'll have a look into that rac job!


----------



## aad123

We had two young lads with us and they were like dogs on heat. The trainer had to remind them it was two way glass and they could see and here us.


----------



## faultline

Tbh I only see the women I work with for about 15 minutes on change over and I can't wait for them to leave!

I'm more at home in a factory full of blokes taking the pi$$ all day, all the macho chest-beating stuff 

Don't think I could listen to all the gossip and b!tching all day from women!


----------



## aad123

I know what you mean, I work in a mixed office and have to listen to the women talk rubbish all day long. Much preferred it when we had our own engineering dept office full of farting, burping, ass scratching men. They even got rid of the traditional Callander if you get my drift.


----------



## jimmywst

Not a problem I have lads, totally mate orientated trade....hairy ****d banter galore, we do have a handful of admin secretary's but to be fair the majority of them are more manly than I am


----------



## faultline

While I was doing the food shopping, one of my dogs decided to have a munch on my shaker lid :/


----------



## jimmywst

Not a happy chappy


----------



## faultline

Theres me ranting and raving and she just curls up in bed and goes to sleep, new shaker purchase is coming out her bone fund!


----------



## DigIt

haha! no way. how many dogs do you own?

my dog rips the **** out of the boxes that prrotein gets delivered in haha. he loves tearing cardboard for some reason


----------



## jimmywst

Haha...bless

I just got one off of strengthshop.

Stainless steel which means its relatively "jim proof"

I go through at least one plastic one every couple of weeks usually.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/miscellaneous-products/stainless-steel-strength-shop-shaker-w-mixing-ball.html


----------



## faultline

2 dogs, a husky and a terrier, the husky likes ripping apart anything she can get her paws on.

I wouldn't mind but it was only a week old, it was the one I got with my last protein order!


----------



## jimmywst

That moment of shear TERRIER when you realise you have nothing to mix a shake in Is a real B.ITCH mate.

Don't get too hot under the COLLIE though, I know it was probably a very FETCHing cup but your just gonna have to setter for using an old one for now.

Apologies for the HOWLers, I know some were a bit RUFF.

I'm gonna POODLE off now before these puns land me in a SPOTTER trouble.


----------



## faultline

Here we go.....

I mastiff admit it was probably my fault for leaving it out, but I've still got a bone to pick with her, and I'm still furry annoyed, but I think it's time to let sleeping dogs lie.

Btw Jim, your barking.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> I mastiff admit it was probably my fault for leaving it out, but I've still got a bone to pick with her, and I'm still furry annoyed, but I think it's time to let sleeping dogs lie.
> 
> Btw Jim, your barking.


My friend they are a much higher pedigree of pun,

Rest assured every dog has its day, I'm sure I can jack Russel up a few more.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## DigIt

ahhhhhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## aad123

My dog has no nose.

How does it smell you may ask ???


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> My dog has no nose.
> 
> How does it smell you may ask ???


Fawking awful!


----------



## AAlan

This thread really has gone to the dogs now hasn't it


----------



## jimmywst

What do you get if you cross a gun dog with a telephone?


----------



## aad123

No idea ?


----------



## AAlan

aad123 said:


> No idea ?


Nah that's what do you call a dear with no eyes


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> What do you get if you cross a gun dog with a telephone?


a golden reciever?


----------



## jimmywst

Haha bu**er!!


----------



## jimmywst

What do you call a dinosaur with no eyes?


----------



## aad123

doyouthinkhesawus

What do you call a donkey with 3 legs ?


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> doyouthinkhesawus
> 
> What do you call a donkey with 3 legs ?


Wonkey


----------



## jimmywst

What goes black,white,black,white,black,white,black,white??


----------



## AAlan

a nun falling down the stairs?


----------



## jimmywst

I was thinking of a penguin rolling down a hill


----------



## AAlan

I was close


----------



## George-Bean

What's the difference between a woman and a goat?

Quite a lot according to the law.

Had to add one lol, sorry.


----------



## jimmywst

Haha... Subtle entrance beany


----------



## faultline

Looks like I've missed happy hour 

Been out to meet an old workmates this afternoon and had a few jars, only 3 pints and it's once in a blue moon so I'll make it fit my macros 

Had to counter sign his application for British citizenship, bloody poles!

He did give me this for my troubles though.....










Dunno how that will fit my macros though....


----------



## faultline

Btw what's brown and sticky?


----------



## jimmywst

Same as what's pink and fluffy....


----------



## jimmywst

God I miss a nice single malt......


----------



## DigIt

that whiskey looks delicious...my mouth is actually watering a bit haha. can't wait to get out on the sauce tonight, it's my mates birthday!


----------



## faultline

Gonna save it for a special occasion I think, maybe my 30th...


----------



## aad123

Have you guys tried Old El Passo Smokey BBQ Beef dinner kits ? Just had a go and I was pleasantly supprised at how nice it was. Just thought I'd throw it in the mix.

What do you call a one eyed, three legged donkey ?


----------



## jimmywst

Wise choice mate.... Something like that can't be [email protected] with coke though!!


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Have you guys tried Old El Passo Smokey BBQ Beef dinner kits ? Just had a go and I was pleasantly supprised at how nice it was. Just thought I'd throw it in the mix.
> 
> What do you call a one eyed, three legged donkey ?


Ffs....go on??


----------



## aad123

If your being like that I won't tell you........humph !!!

A winky wonky.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> If your being like that I won't tell you........humph !!!
> 
> A winky wonky.


 :lol: stupidly brilliant!


----------



## jimmywst

What's purple and crawls?


----------



## aad123

???? Go on then, lets have it.


----------



## DigIt

what do you call a cheap circumcision?

a rip off


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> ???? Go on then, lets have it.


A wounded grape


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> what do you call a cheap circumcision?
> 
> a rip off


----------



## faultline

Those few pints have worn off and I've felt sh!t all night, really tired , don't think alcohol agrees with me anymore, that's the first drink I've had since Xmas day.

Gonna get a shake down me and an early night, son's b'day tomorrow so a busy day no doubt


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Those few pints have worn off and I've felt sh!t all night, really tired , don't think alcohol agrees with me anymore, that's the first drink I've had since Xmas day.
> 
> Gonna get a shake down me and an early night, son's b'day tomorrow so a busy day no doubt


Many happy returns to the lad....

Funny how the body rejects stuff when it's conditioned.

Hope you feel better for a kip.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Many happy returns to the lad....
> 
> *Funny how the body rejects stuff when it's conditioned. *
> 
> Hope you feel better for a kip.


interesting statement...i always wake up hanging ten times harder than my mates. have just put it down to water consumption


----------



## jimmywst

I just look at is as your eating clean your diminishing toxins with regular water intake (detox)... Then you fill the system back up with a few bevvies and things have to kick into overdrive (compared to normal) to break toxins down again.

Granted my opinion may be total boll*cks


----------



## faultline

I think it's valid, even just eating a KFC or Indian, I enjoy it but after feel like a bag of sh!te so what you say rings true for me.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I just look at is as your eating clean your diminishing toxins with regular water intake (detox)... Then you fill the system back up with a few bevvies and things have to kick into overdrive (compared to normal) to break toxins down again.
> 
> Granted my opinion may be total boll*cks


it's more so the sweating and exercise, raising the HR that rids toxins, but eating clean does aid, antioxidants in particular

your opinion definitely has some truth to it, so it's not total bollox lol. tbh i know for a fact that (for me) when you're 'in the zone' with training & diet that you come down or hang over far harder than when not 'in said zone'


----------



## George-Bean

Whats brown n fluffy and can be found in a little girls pants?

Kevin Websters mustache.

---------------

Ive never actually tried whiskey. Just one of lifes oddities, Ive drunk and eaten just about everything thats walked, crawled or grown.


----------



## jimmywst

Gooooood morning people,

Glad I wasn't totally shot down last night lol.


----------



## jimmywst

So here's a teaser for you on a Sunday, just going through the usual morning rituals, sorting out the mutt when something sprung to mind......

Who tastes dog food when it has a 'new & improved' flavour?


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> So here's a teaser for you in a Sunday, just going through the usual morning rituals, sorting out the mutt when something sprung to mind......
> 
> Who tastes dog food when it has a 'new & improved' flavour?


a very curious man


----------



## jimmywst

My mind works in very strange ways when I'm not occupied.


----------



## George-Bean

I always wondered why, of all things like knives, forks, spoons we ended up eat rice with two skinny sticks?


----------



## jimmywst

George-Bean said:


> I always wondered why, of all things like knives, forks, spoons we ended up eat rice with two skinny sticks?


Like every other male in the world.... It's a challenge that has to be attempted.

It probably started as a practical joke that got waaaaaay out of hand.

I for one wave away the offer of a fork at the Chinese, granted everyone ends up covered in bean shoots and rice and the table looks like an explosion at mr wongs but I hold my head high every time.

Daniel-son


----------



## DigIt

i must admit i have eaten dog food once but i was 16 and just lost a bet. we're not missing out on much lol

& morning/afternoon all


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Like every other male in the world.... It's a challenge that has to be attempted.
> 
> It probably started as a practical joke that got waaaaaay out of hand.
> 
> I for one wave away the offer of a fork at the Chinese, granted everyone ends up covered in bean shoots and rice and the table looks like an explosion at mr wongs but I hold my head high every time.
> 
> *Daniel-son *


hahahahahahahhaha


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i must admit i have eaten dog food once but i was 16 and just lost a bet. we're not missing out on much lol
> 
> & morning/afternoon all


Horse and tripe.....

Bit like a tesco lasagne then


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Horse and tripe.....
> 
> Bit like a tesco lasagne then


i dont see what the fuss is about with all that really...i mean how many times have you heard "oh i'm so hungry i could eat a horse" well there you ****in go lol. tesco delight


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i dont see what the fuss is about with all that really...i mean how many times have you heard "oh i'm so hungry i could eat a horse" well there you ****in go lol. tesco delight


I personally couldn't care less....meats meat to me.

Although I'm now despairing my macs have been out :lol:


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I personally couldn't care less....meats meat to me.
> 
> Although I'm now despairing my macs have been out :lol:


we lost out on so much GAINSS haha

i think horse meat is actually better than beef, protein wise gram per gram. i know rabbit is the best, think horse meat aint far off tbh


----------



## DigIt

having been awake a couple of hours now i have realised i'm not hungover. i must still be drunk. no wonder everything is hilarious haha!

me - 1

hangover - 0


----------



## jimmywst

Best days ever.... Until 4pm comes and you have what I used to call " methylated zombie syndrome"

Walking talking nightmare.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Best days ever.... Until 4pm comes and you have what I used to call " methylated zombie syndrome"
> 
> Walking talking nightmare.


i know it's coming, doing my best to prepare lol

normally i'd go back on it but i'm still in training/diet mode, gotta get another 3 meals in me


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i know it's coming, doing my best to prepare lol
> 
> normally i'd go back on it but i'm still in training/diet mode, gotta get another 3 meals in me


One of the reasons I don't mash it anymore, I have to eat my way through a hangover... Routine occurrence was morning fry up, 2l of orange juice, mixed kebab and a half pounder with cheese and chips.... All within 4 hours.

Have a kip on the sofa.... Followed by crisps and Christ knows what till I felt normal by 6pm.

No wonder I was a fat Cnut seeing as this was a typical Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> One of the reasons I don't mash it anymore, I have to eat my way through a hangover... Routine occurrence was morning fry up, 2l of orange juice, mixed kebab and a half pounder with cheese and chips.... All within 4 hours.
> 
> Have a kip on the sofa.... Followed by crisps and Christ knows what till I felt normal by 6pm.
> 
> No wonder I was a fat Cnut seeing as this was a typical Saturday/Sunday.


that was then, this is now. i doubt you'd be so dirty 

i think i am one of the lucky 1s in regards to post drinking appetite. mine is pretty much non existant lol (8 out of 10 times, the other 2, i'll have the fry up followed by half pounder with bacon etc)

thank **** for protein powder!


----------



## aad123

Right boys a quick question for you lot.

Sunday Roast.

What makers the perfect Sunday roast. I don't want any of this nutritional bodybuilding stuff about macros and all that rubbish. I just want your favourite roast.

Ill start with mine. Pre-stuffed chicken with roast potatoes cooked in marmite, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots with a big lump of mash covered in gravy. For pudding I'm going for apple pie with custard.

Beat that....


----------



## faultline

Rib of beef, extra crispy roast tattys, honey roast parsnips, swede n carrot mash, cauliflower cheese, brocoli, peas, yorkies.

Apple n black current strudel with custard


----------



## aad123

Like the swede and carrot mash and I missed you yorkie puds.


----------



## AAlan

roast potatoes cooked in marmite? that's a new one on me, I think I'm going to have to try that sometime.


----------



## jimmywst

Roast beef, yorkshires, crispy roast spuds, cabbage, collie, crunch carrots.... A smidge of English mustard and lashings of Gravy.

Cheeky apple crumble with ambrosia


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Roast beef, yorkshires, crispy roast spuds, cabbage, collie, crunch carrots.... A smidge of English mustard and lashings of Gravy.
> 
> Cheeky apple crumble with ambrosia


I go with horse radish with roast beef, don't mind a bit of mustard but defiantly my second choice.


----------



## aad123

AAlan said:


> roast potatoes cooked in marmite? that's a new one on me, I think I'm going to have to try that sometime.


You need to dice your roast for best results but gives them a little something.


----------



## jimmywst

Random cooking habits.....

Cook a gammon joint in a bottle of diet coke... Sweetens it up and relatively healthy.

Also use a can of coke with a carton of pasata and chopped onions to cook a chicken breast (or 3) -beautiful.

Both off of weight watchers.


----------



## DigIt

roast beef, yorkshires, honey roasted parsnips, broccolli, caluiflower, carrots, peas, sprouts & mashed potatoes lathered in gravy

starving now haha


----------



## aad123

I've just worked my food out for today and I have 34 calories left and its only 7pm, looks like I'm going over today as there's no way I'm going from 6pm today until 8am tomorrow with no food. I'd be raiding the fridge at midnight if I didn't have any supper.


----------



## George-Bean

Leg of lamb with pockets of fresh rosemary.

Roasted sweet taters.

Roasted parsnips.

Mashed swede.

Yorkshire puddings made with dried sage.

Carrots boiled with two spoons of brown sugar.

Brussels with apple sauce on them.

Lashings of chicken gravy.

Job done!


----------



## aad123

George-Bean said:


> Leg of lamb with pockets of fresh rosemary.
> 
> Roasted sweet taters.
> 
> Roasted parsnips.
> 
> Mashed swede.
> 
> Yorkshire puddings made with dried sage.
> 
> Carrots boiled with two spoons of brown sugar.
> 
> Brussels with apple sauce on them.
> 
> Lashings of chicken gravy.
> 
> Job done!


Ill pop round next Sunday, shall we say 2pm.


----------



## faultline

I'm going 8pm - midday 

But I'm mad....


----------



## jimmywst

Faults... You don't count

Strange child


----------



## aad123

Might just have a whey shake just to keep hunger away, don't want to go catabolic.

That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## jimmywst

Waiting for the, ......"it takes x amount of hour for a body to reach catabolic state because........" Comments


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Ill pop round next Sunday, shall we say 2pm.


If that's the case.... George see you at 1:30pm bag a lions share


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Faults... You don't count
> 
> Strange child


Leeeeeeeeean gainnnnnnsssss!!!!


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Leeeeeeeeean gainnnnnnsssss!!!!


Smart @rse will probably nail it too whilst the rest of turn into tubbies lol.


----------



## aad123

Jim did you know it takes my body 4 hours to reach a catabolic state because I say it does..


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Jim did you know it takes my body 4 hours to reach a catabolic state because I say it does..


Perfect answer.... You can always settle a debate with "because I said so"


----------



## DigIt

heres some inane rambling to throw in the mix

i had a tommy tank at work yesterday for the first time haha. couldn't help it

anyone else had to do this disgraceful act at work?


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> heres some inane rambling to throw in the mix
> 
> i had a tommy tank at work yesterday for the first time haha. couldn't help it
> 
> anyone else had to do this disgraceful act at work?


Iv never had that pleasure. I like the question and the use of the words "had to". Was it an order from the boss, a kind of [email protected] or walk situation.


----------



## faultline

No.......that's just wrong.


----------



## aad123

Just watching the wonders of life on BBC2. Very interesting. Just to take the heat of digit's private exercise sessions.


----------



## faultline

Same here, ears just pricked up at mention of metabolic rates


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> Iv never had that pleasure. I like the question and the use of the words "had to". Was it an order from the boss, a kind of [email protected] or walk situation.


hahaha i was full of horn, couldn't help myself

but yeah it was a necessity. had a 20 minute break so i took myself round to the staff toilets and whipped out the phone :lol:


----------



## aad123

Iv never seen it before but it's a nice find, set next weeks to record. FCUK me that's a big crab !!!


----------



## aad123

Channel 5 9.00 Snatch, that's my viewing sorted.

Who's in ???


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> Channel 5 9.00 Snatch, that's my viewing sorted.
> 
> Who's in ???


nice one mate!


----------



## faultline

9? It's 10!

Channel 5+1......

Edit: started at 10, just channel 5


----------



## aad123

In my head this is how Jim and faultline live. It's just like a documentary for them.


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> 9? It's 10!
> 
> Channel 5+1......


it only started at 10 there


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> In my head this is how Jim and faultline live. It's just like a documentary for them.


Well I have to deal with pikeys like just there!


----------



## aad123

Does that make Jim our very own Brit Top.


----------



## jimmywst

Kinda glad I turned in now after last nights conversation lol


----------



## jimmywst

In the words of the Virgin Mary ...... Come again???


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Kinda glad I turned in now after last nights conversation lol


did i turn the heat up? :lol:

tbh it would have been better to ask all the steroid guys haha i bet they can relate when on cycle!


----------



## aad123

At my age I find those urges have died down and to be honest...



Only kiddin....


----------



## DigIt

who's training what today?

think i might go for a swim just to loosen up, maybe do my back/core later. avoiding all pressing


----------



## jimmywst

Done mine this morning.... May fancy a core sesh later as it goes.

Half toying with hitting it hard


----------



## aad123

I might throw in a cheeky pull session tonight as Im feeling good after yesterday and Im off with the kids this week so need some stress relief, Easy DigIt dont get any ideas.


----------



## jimmywst

Good luck.

I've swerved half term totally.


----------



## aad123

Today has been OK, both boys are playing in their bedrooms at the moment. They are fine when they are apart but when they get board and start annoying each other its a different story.


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> I might throw in a cheeky pull session tonight as Im feeling good after yesterday and Im off with the kids this week so need some stress relief, Easy DigIt dont get any ideas.


you can't blame me though all the dots are there

"cheeky pull session tonight - need stress relief"

:laugh:


----------



## jimmywst

Haha.... Perfikt set up


----------



## aad123

I thought some one would get it. If you know what I mean. Took a while but DigIt found the "hidden message".


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> *I thought some one would get it*. If you know what I mean. Took a while but DigIt found the "hidden message".


i thought your wife would be getting it :laugh:


----------



## DigIt

i miss squatting

wonder if i can squat more now as well hmm..


----------



## jimmywst

How did you associate squats with sex??

No wait don't answer that!


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> How did you associate squats with sex??
> 
> No wait don't answer that!


 'the piledriver' :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

Followed a mate round his back/bi session today (he's signed up to my

Gym and we work together.)

Fvck all this high rep range malarkey 

Nice to play with different exercises though


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Followed a mate round his back/bi session today (he's signed up to my
> 
> Gym and we work together.)
> 
> Fvck all this high rep range malarkey
> 
> Nice to play with different exercises though


haha, what was he doing exactly?

also mate have you got another journal up i'm not aware of?

howdy all


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Followed a mate round his back/bi session today (he's signed up to my
> 
> Gym and we work together.)
> 
> Fvck all this high rep range malarkey
> 
> Nice to play with different exercises though


Welcome to the dark side of the force, let go of your anger and become on of us !


----------



## jimmywst

I have no idea of the thought process but will throw up this mornings games in a bit


----------



## jimmywst

Trow

10kg x12

15kg x12

15kg x12

Latt pull

25kg 1x12

29kg 1x12

29kg 1x12

Bb rows

40kg 1x12

40kg 1x12

40kg 1x12

Preacher

35kg 1x12

35kg 1x12

35kg 1x12

Concentration curls

14kg 1x12

14kg 1x12

14kg 1x10

Hammer chins

3x6

Straight off a website apparently.


----------



## DigIt

good pump, no doubt


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> good pump, no doubt


Couldn't do up my upper shirt buttons lol... Good fun actually.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Couldn't do up my upper shirt buttons lol... Good fun actually.


haha gotta love them workouts, DOMS to come too :lol:

i remember after doing a push workout similar style rep range and couldn't do my own tie the next day my tri's were that minced


----------



## jimmywst

I might tag along and hit chest/tri and legs/shoulders Thursday and Saturday with him.

Providing it doesn't interfere with my normal routine.

I'm gonna get the tart squatting tomorrow too :lol:


----------



## flinty90

hows it going you sweat from a baboons balls XX


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> hows it going you sweat from a baboons balls XX


Love you too!!

Tbf my mrs calls me a lot worse.

All good sunshine.... Not long till I can kick your @rse out of here is it!!


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Love you too!!
> 
> Tbf my mrs calls me a lot worse.
> 
> All good sunshine.... Not long till I can kick your @rse out of here is it!!


HAHA good luck sunshine , i put the daddys in the sauce


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> HAHA good luck sunshine , i put the daddys in the sauce


Like the beast needs the encouragement !!

Get cracking big fella...will wing by at some point.


----------



## aad123

Are you still doing your normal workouts as well as the girlie hypertrophy stuff ? You had better up you food to accommodate the extra work. I'm looking forward to hearing all about you aching body tomorrow, and the next few days after that.


----------



## jimmywst

Maybe but I'm not really fussed, more to help my pal find his feet ... He's not good with new environments. Big Jessie. :lol:


----------



## aad123

Iv just got back from Ikea and found a new magic mirror.



Its the same as the ones in my gym.


----------



## AAlan

aad123 said:


> Are you still doing your normal workouts as well as the girlie hypertrophy stuff ? You had better up you food to accommodate the extra work. I'm looking forward to hearing all about you aching body tomorrow, and the next few days after that.


YES THIS!!! You gotta eat more to accomodate the extra training Jim. I recon at least 700 extra kcal per day.


----------



## aad123

If I get to eat 700 extra calories a day I do both as well.


----------



## jimmywst

Ok ok calm down.....


----------



## jimmywst

@AAlan nice avi :lol:


----------



## aad123

We are only doing it because we care...


----------



## jimmywst

Aaaaah :wub:

Tbf I've upped the macs today anyway.... Cheeky carb up lol


----------



## jimmywst

http://www.tsbmag.com/2008/07/09/7-ways-to-naturally-increase-your-testosterone/


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> http://www.tsbmag.com/2008/07/09/7-ways-to-naturally-increase-your-testosterone/


http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=3637579 - not sure if this covers T suppressors (like plastic bottles lol), but the article is on T nation somewhere


----------



## AAlan

so basically train like a mofo, only eat fish brocolli and peanuts, sleep loads and pester her for yer end away on a daily basis.


----------



## jimmywst

Like **** am I giving up chicken for fish lol.

Saying that it would save me on my omega supps.


----------



## AAlan

That wouldn't actually bother me to be honest, I like fish just as much as chicken.


----------



## DigIt

eat as much fish as you can fit into your face IMO

it's a much better option than chicken or beef. it just stinks so bad


----------



## aad123

Just polished of a nice salmon fillet. Im with DigIt on this as I love fish and there are so many different types and options for cookong it. The problem is my wife hates fish so I have it at work which the lads at work are not too keen on.


----------



## faultline

I like fish just as much as chicken but no-ones taking my steak away!!

Got a lot of catching up to do on all the journals, going to do the rounds now...


----------



## DigIt

haven't got the balls to eat fish myself

the smell is just too bad. the taste of those omega 369s when i burp is rotten as well

one day i will conquer it...a man can only hope


----------



## faultline

Depends what u eat on the smell to be honest, kippers a nono but white fish fillets is ok, tinned mackerel is great too


----------



## aad123

Cutting Diet

2300 Cals Per Day (to start) except for cheat days/meals (to be explained later)

Macro Split Foods to eat	Foods to avoid	Supplements

Protein	40%	Lean Steak	Processed meat	Fish Oil	You don't have to take all of these but they will help your immune system,

Carbs	30-35%	Lean Beef	Anything with trans fat	Vitamin D	Fish oil and multi are a must though if you can

Fats	25-30%	Chicken	Junk food, crisps, chocolate, cakes etc	Zinc

Turkey	Bread	Multivitamin

Other lean meats	Pasta	Vitamin C

Eggs	Processed carbs of any kind

Fish	Sugar (except post work out)

Nuts (small amounts)	(you get the idea)

Veggies

Fruits

Sweet Potato

Potato

Natural Yogurt

Cheese (small amounts)

Butter

Olive Oil

Protein powders (only to be used to make up protein intake)

Green Tea (drink at least 3 cups a day and up to a couple of litres if you like the stuff)

Alcohol to be limited to cheat days where possible, if you have to, a glass of wine is ok as long as it's counted towards cals for the day

Each week on the same day 1st thing in the morning record and e-mail me the following measurments:

Weight

Waist

Chest

Arm (flexed and cold)

Suprailliac skin fold (in mm)

We will use these as feedback to make any changes to the diet and routine

Cheat days, these will initially be one every 14 days they involve eating up to 10,000+cals (all junk food) in a 24 hour period

They will jack up your metabolism and set you off losing again if you stall, we will see how often you need them but once a fortnight is a good starting pont, the leaner you get the more often you can have them!

What may be a good way to work it is a cheat meal one week and a cheat day the next, the cheat meals will just be one meal of whatever you are craving at the time, pizza burgers beer etc

We will adjust cals on clean days up or down depending on your results

Post Work Out take a carb/protein shake or just eat a meal with high sugar and protein but count either into your cals. 3to1 ratio of carbs to protein is a good guide

Meal Frequency is up to you, despite all the stuff about eat x number of meals per day this is not that important and a very disdant 2nd to getting your cals and macros right for they day

I would even recommend 3-4 meals instead of the usual 5-6 as it has no bearing on metabolism and means you get to eat bigger, more satisfying meals while cutting

4 Day Per Week Routine

Workout A1 Workout B1 Workout A2 Workout B2

Excercise	Rep Range	Excercise	Rep Range	Excercise	Rep Range	Excercise	Rep Range

"Flat Bench Press or

Smith Machine Press or

Machine Press"	5-8	"Lat Pulldown or

Chins"	5-8	"Flat Bench Press or

Smith Machine Press or

Machine Press"	9-12	"Lat Pulldown or

Chins"	9-12

Incline Dumbbell Press	5-8	"Seated Row or

Bent Row (Dumbell or Barbell)"	5-8	Incline Dumbbell Press	9-12	"Seated Row or

Bent Row (Dumbell or Barbell)"	9-12

Lateral Raise	5-8	Shrugs (Dumbell or Barbell)	5-8	Lateral Raise	9-12	Shrugs (Dumbell or Barbell)	9-12

"Rear Lateral Raise (lying) or

Rear delt machine (reverse pec dec)"	5-8	"Skull Crushers or

Triceps Pushdown"	5-8	"Rear Lateral Raise (lying) or

Rear delt machine (reverse pec dec)"	9-12	"Skull Crushers or

Triceps Pushdown"	9-12

"Squat or

Leg Press"	5-8	Forearm Curl	5-8	"Squat or

Leg Press"	9-12	Forearm Curl	9-12

SLDL	5-8	Calf Raise	5-8	SLDL	9-12	Calf Raise	9-12

"Preacher Curl or

Barbell Curl"	5-8	"Sit Ups or

Leg Raise"	8-20	"Preacher Curl or

Barbell Curl"	9-12	"Sit Ups or

Leg Raise"	8-20

Training will run in 6 week cycles while cutting and will look like this:	Week No	No of sets per excercise

(the cycle will change for bulking)

Week 1	2 Sets

Week 2	3 Sets

Week 3	3 Sets

Week 4	4 Sets

Week 5	4 Sets

Week 6	5 Sets

Week 7 resets back to week 1. The increase in volume each week should give you some gains even while cutting and resetting to 2 sets will deload you and stop you from getting overtrained

If you find yourself getting run down or over trained at any point let me know as we may reset back to week 1

All set are to be taken to failure except squats, SLDL and bench (bench can be taken to failure if you have a good spotter!) stop a rep or 2 short on these for safety reasons

Failure = when you can no longer perform another rep safetly, a little bit of momentum is ok on some excercises but you will know from your DC days when you can push a little

Rest times between sets as low as 1 min if you can or work up to it, it will get you through the 4/5 set weeks faster and will help a little with size gains, although on the 2set weeks 2-3mins is fine.

"You will need to start with a weight that will cause failure within the given rep range and drop the weight for each succesive set so you stay in that range,

"

your heaviest set will be the 1st for each excercise and this is the only one you need to record in your log (JEFIT is a great free app for logging workouts if you have Android or Iphone)

If you have 2 excercises for the same muscle group the 2nd excercise may show a slight strength loss in the 4/5set weeks but this will be most likely fatigue, you will see the strength go up again in the 2/3 set weeks

However the strength thing is secondary to working hard so don't get hung up on the numbers or hurt yourself trying to beat PBs, just focus on the muscle you are working and work it hard, the size will come from that

Where I have given choices of excercise I would suggest picking one and staying with it for the 6 week cycle if you can

If life gets in the way and you can only make 3 sessions in a week just run workouts ABA then pick up next week BABA but still increase the No of sets as planned

You will gain some strength on this routine but it is primarily a bodybuilding routine, different from what you have seen on the boards but is very effective

Guys on steroids usually reccomend once per week muscle group training but this is because the extra testosterone stops them from atrophying between workouts.

As naturals we need more regular stimulation to keep gaining so thats why you hit each muscle group twice per week (and arms indirectly twice per week too)

The increased frequency will also stimulate your metabolism and help you lose the fat easier

As a side note I reccommend warming up the shoulders with light front, side and rear lateral raises (2.5kg DBs) and some internal and external rotations on workout A, keep your rotators safe

Cardio is optional but a few 20min session are a good idea if you can squeeze them in or just 10mins either side of your workout for now


----------



## jimmywst

Well that was certainly very well put together I must say.


----------



## faultline

Some info on glycogen:

Liver

As a meal containing carbohydrates is eaten and digested, blood glucose levels rise, and the pancreas secretes insulin. Glucose from the portal vein enters liver cells (hepatocytes). Insulin acts on the hepatocytes to stimulate the action of several enzymes, including glycogen synthase. Glucose molecules are added to the chains of glycogen as long as both insulin and glucose remain plentiful. In this postprandial or "fed" state, the liver takes in more glucose from the blood than it releases.

After a meal has been digested and glucose levels begin to fall, insulin secretion is reduced, and glycogen synthesis stops. When it is needed for energy, glycogen is broken down and converted again to glucose. Glycogen phosphorylase is the primary enzyme of glycogen breakdown. For the next 8-12 hours, glucose derived from liver glycogen will be the primary source of blood glucose to be used by the rest of the body for fuel.

Glucagon is another hormone produced by the pancreas, which in many respects serves as a counter-signal to insulin. In response to insulin level below normal (when blood levels of glucose begin to fall below the normal range), glucagon is secreted in increasing amounts to stimulate glycogenolysis and gluconeogenesis pathways.

Muscle

Muscle cell glycogen appears to function as an immediate reserve source of available glucose for muscle cells. Other cells that contain small amounts use it locally as well. Muscle cells lack the enzyme glucose-6-phosphatase, which is required to pass glucose into the blood, so the glycogen they store is destined for internal use and is not shared with other cells. (This is in contrast to liver cells, which, on demand, readily do break down their stored glycogen into glucose and send it through the blood stream as fuel for the brain or muscles). Glycogen is also a suitable storage substance due to its insolubility in water, which means it does not affect the osmotistic levels and pressure of a cell.


----------



## George-Bean

I like chicken, fish and steak equally, rotate them as much as possible.


----------



## faultline

Definition: Glycogen is the main way the body stores glucose for later use. It is a large molecule produced in the liver, although it is also stored in the muscle and fat cells. After carbohydrate ingestion, more glycogen will be produced, and then released as blood glucose levels fall. Low-carb diets initially deplete glycogen storage, although to some extent any weight loss diet has the same effect. Since glycogen molecules have quite a bit of water attached, some "water weight" is lost at the beginning of any weight loss diet. The glycogen stores are partially replaced subsequently.


----------



## DigIt

short & sweet i like it

no mention of replenishment! liver glycogen calls for fruit and fruit alone, i think. it's a different kind of sugar, think it's fructose. i'm not too confident in my sleep deprived state lol

also fruit won't make insulin rise unlike other sources of sugar/carbs

when insulin rises, you feel energetic, and as mentioned in faults post...the production of insulin will come to a halt (and will result in you feeling more lethargic, anyone ever had energy levels up & down? - insulin)

...which is why we promote balanced meals to stabalise your blood sugar/insulin levels


----------



## faultline

Tonight's light reading:

Growth Hormone: Great Expectations

By Dr. Layne Norton

PhD, Nutritional Sciences

BS, Biochemistry

When I began reading bodybuilding magazines about a decade ago as I peered into the bodybuilding world and began to take then what would become the first steps to becoming a bodybuilder there were a few things that I knew would be imperative to my success. I had to eat protein. Buckets full of it. I needed to avoid overtraining. I could not allow my workouts to take more than an hour for fear of cortisolic shock. Eating 6-8 meals per day was a given and going more than three hours without eating was a sin. Finally, of great importance was the need to do everything in my power to enhance my hormonal responses to training. As I look back a decade later, what I thought were facts turned out to be misinterpreted data and in some cases just complete BROSCIENCE. I found I got way better gains from training every bodypart at least 2x/week and in the case of my legs got great results from training them 3x/week sometimes for 2 hours per workout, this ended up being supported by science I didn't even know existed when I started bodybuilding, but had been conveniently overlooked by the muscle rags because it wasn't as marketable as vetting the perils of 'overtraining.' Through my research in protein metabolism and my experience with myself and hundreds of clients I found that most bodybuilders actually consume more protein than they need to maximize the benefits of the macronutrient and also eat too frequently. A decade later, I had discovered that most the things I thought I 'knew' as 'facts' turned out to be broscience. But what of hormones?

Certainly maximizing hormonal responses to training and nutrition was essential. As a natural bodybuilder, I was not going to be getting supplemental hormones so this meant I needed to maximize my production of hormones like Growth Hormone (GH) in order to achieve the natural pro level physique I aspired to. Well you are about to find out, as I did when researching this article, everything you thought you knew about GH is most likely broscience. So when Anthony Collova, the owner of BroScience.com asked me to write an article of my choosing to help debunk some industry dogma, the first thing I thought of was GH.

Growth Hormone: What is it and what does it do and why are we trying to increase it?

Growth Hormone (GH) has long been purported by 'gurus' and bodybuilders as the holy grail of anabolic salvation. The rage over GH even produced an entire category of sports supplements whose purpose is to enhance GH in order to increase muscle mass. But what does GH actually do? What evidence is there that GH is REALLY anabolic? Growth Hormone is a peptide hormone that acts both directly through the GH receptor on various tissues and by increasing systemic IGF-1 to exert it's effects. It has been determined that the growth and maturation of the musculoskeletal system is mediated by changes in GH and IGF-1 (1).

During youth, a deficiency of GH can result in slowed growth of the musculoskeletal system whereas an excess can cause accelerated changes in growth and stature (2). A chronic release of excess GH called acromegaly is a syndrome in which the pituitary overproduces GH, typically due to a tumor resulting in greatly increased height and growth of hands, feet, and face. It is often associated with gigantism, a condition also caused by excessive GH release (3).

Additionally, GH and lean body mass also decrease in accordance with age leading many people to suggest that the reduction in GH with age may directly cause decreases in lean body mass observed with age (4).

Furthermore, many 'experts' have cited studies demonstrating that supplementation of GH in GH deficient individuals normalize lean body mass to bodyfat fat ratios as further evidence that GH is 'anabolic.' They also point to the massive amounts of muscle mass carried by IFBB pros that use supraphysiological amounts of GH as to another piece of evidence as to why GH is anabolic. These pros are using many other drugs however and trying to extrapolate the effects of supraphysiological GH supplementation to what the normal person can get through training and diet is tenuous at best. Perhaps the strongest argument to be made for GH being anabolic by 'gurus' is noting the exercise induced increases in GH associated with weight training. Specifically, high volume bouts of exercise that recruit large muscle groups and require a high degree of effort will elevate GH significantly (~10 fold) for approximately 40 minutes (5). However, while these pieces of information raise interesting possibilities for GH, none of them actually conclusively demonstrate that physiological increases in GH are anabolic.

Overextending the data

As discussed previously, excess GH can cause supraphysiological changes in growth and muscle and a deficiency in GH will cause a reduction in growth. Many people have taken this information and concluded that the anabolic response to GH is linear and thus increasing GH in the physiological range will have profound anabolic effects. When you actually view the scientific data however, it paints a very different picture. While it is true that supplementing GH deficient individuals with exogenous GH will normalize lean body mass to bodyfat ratios by increasing lean body mass and decreasing bodyfat, the gains in lean body mass are NOT from increases in actual muscle tissue.

The increase in lean body mass is rather due to increased whole body protein synthesis resulting in hypertrophy of connective tissue and also from increased water retention due to alterations in the regulations of electrolytes and water by the kidneys (6,7). Accordingly, supplementation with GH in healthy individuals does NOT increase strength compared to placebo (8-10).

So while supplementing with exogenous GH in GH deficient individuals may normalize lean body mass to bodyfat ratios, the increase in lean body mass is due to water retention associated with increased collagen formation, whole body (not muscle) protein synthesis, and changes in kidney regulation of water and electrolytes, not from actual muscle tissue. Furthermore, adding supraphysiological exogenous amounts of GH to supplement identical resistance training programs in young men did NOT lead to improvements in skeletal muscle protein synthesis, muscle mass (only connective tissue mass), or strength compared to placebo (11).

Based on the aforementioned data it is clear that supplementing with GH is not anabolic to muscle tissue, but certainly increasing growth hormone in response to resistance training is important right? I mean we've all been told how crucial it is to use training protocols to maximize natural GH response to training and many training programs are constructed with a central theme of maximizing GH production. One well-known guru even preaches restricting food intake post workout in order to maximize GH produced during a workout (eating will decrease GH). Certainly, GH produced during a workout must be anabolic right? Or is this just more BROSCIENCE?

Fortunately for us, Dr. Stuart Phillips' lab at McMaster University in Canada has done EXTENSIVE research on this very topic. In one study they compared two training protocols, one protocol that caused a very drastic increase in circulating GH levels and another that maintained basal levels of GH. Both protocols compared differences in protein synthesis and hypertrophy of the upper arms in response to training, but one protocol also paired the arm workout with a large muscle group (legs). Working out a small muscle like arms does NOT increase GH release whereas working out a large muscle group (i.e. quadriceps) does. Basically, the arm workouts were identical; the only difference was that in between the groups was that one only worked arms, and the other worked arms immediately followed by legs in order to cause a significant growth hormone response. Indeed, the arm only workout did not increase GH in response to training whereas the arm + leg group increased GH by over 10 fold (12)! Even though there was a massive difference in growth hormone responses between the groups, there was no difference in the rate of protein synthesis in the arm muscles post training and there was no difference between the groups in arm muscle hypertrophy after 15 weeks! If workout induced GH was so 'anabolic' they why was a protocol that caused a 10 fold greater increase in GH no more anabolic than a program that didn't increase GH at all?

Additionally, while measurements like post workout p70S6K phosphorylation (a kinase involved in initiation of protein synthesis) and myofibrillar protein synthesis are strongly correlated with long term increases in muscular hypertrophy, the exercise induced rise in GH have absolutely no statistical association with hypertrophy (13)!

If this data doesn't convince you that physiological changes in GH associated with training are not important in regards to training, then perhaps this tidbit of information will; cardio actually increases GH. That's right, low intensity cardiovascular cardio actually increases GH (14).

Last time I checked, lots of cardio is not exactly associated with muscle growth! Finally, it has also been demonstrated that fasting increases GH (15). I've seen several trainers recommend prolonged fasting in an effort to maximize GH. This has to be one of the most BROTELLIGENT things I've ever heard. You mean to tell me that not eating is more anabolic than eating? As you can see from all the data presented herein, this is clearly a foolish approach since GH is not anabolic to muscle tissue, even when used in supraphysiological supplemental doses! So why are all these people trying to find ridiculous ways to maximize it? Probably because they spend less time with their head in the research and more time with their head up their behind!

So you are saying is GH worthless?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying GH has absolutely no use and is completely unimportant. In GH deficient people, supplementing with GH normalizes bodyfat through increased lipolysis (16). However, it still unclear if PHYSIOLOGICAL increases in GH lead to enhanced fat loss.

Workout induced GH is not anabolic and not associated with hypertrophy, but rather seems to be more important in substrate mobilization through increasing fatty acid availability during training (17).

This most likely explains why GH increases even during cardio in order to provide fatty acids for working muscles. GH is not completely unimportant but the emphasis that has been placed on it for anabolism has been DRASTICALLY overstated and in many cases completely fabricated. The truth is that GH has a permissive effect on anabolism. Deficiencies in GH will impair growth and supplementing with GH in deficient individuals normalizes lean body mass to bodyfat ratios. So perhaps it is time for the BROSCIENTISTS to pull their heads out of their behinds and tell the truth about the actual role of GH.


----------



## aad123

I love BroScience....Mr Norton on the other hand is not a fan.

A nice read and it may support the idea that modern body builders have huge guts due to GH misuse.


----------



## faultline

Its all about broscience vs science these days, I see/read so many things about the younger generation bodybuilders questioning all the old methods and backing it up with a ton of scientific research.

The thing is broscience worked for years!

There will always be someone that says something worked/didn't work for them, only thing to do is try these things for yourself


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Its all about broscience vs science these days, I see/read so many things about the younger generation bodybuilders questioning all the old methods and backing it up with a ton of scientific research.
> 
> The thing is broscience worked for years!
> 
> There will always be someone that says something worked/didn't work for them, only thing to do is try these things for yourself


may work for some, may not work for you thats basically bro science

i must admit i'm guilty of questioning everything. it can be a bitch sometimes, but in the long run i guess it's a good thing


----------



## jimmywst

Asking question is the only way to learn lads.... I think broscience has its time and place, cold hard facts are always too few to rely on entirely, I know we put out faith in science but that by essence is largely based on an assumption or idea that's proved through research.

Then someone releases research that's a complete contradiction, with proven research and we all just end up spinning around.

All good fun really


----------



## aad123

BroScience is telling me to go out and eat a huge steak tonight, who am I to argue???


----------



## AAlan

That's the kinda science I like to listen to aad!


----------



## faultline

Morning all, what's the plan today?

Any training happening?


----------



## Zola

Back + shoulder day coming up


----------



## aad123

No training for me today just boaring house work and shopping, yawn !!!!!


----------



## aad123

Zola said:


> Back + shoulder day coming up


Want to swap ???


----------



## faultline

@AAlan

You might want to consider using bcaa's while using IF especially while cutting, I will be supplementing this myself soon.

A little extract:

BCAAs: The Many Benefits Of Branched Chain Amino Acid Supplements

Dieting down will get you shredded, but it might also shave some size from your biceps. BCAAs can help protect your muscles against the catabolic effects of dieting!

In recent years, branched chain amino acid supplements have come back into 'vogue' in the bodybuilding and fitness community, and with good reason. There's more research that supports the use of BCAAs than most other supplements on the market!

While BCAA supplementation may be useful for gaining mass, I believe BCAAs are especially helpful for maintaining muscle mass while on a calorie-deficit diet. They're particularly useful for bodybuilding competitors who take their physiques to the lean extreme.

Although dieting down makes you look awesome onstage, on the beach, and to your friends of the opposite sex, it can also take a chunk out of your muscle mass.

Catabolic Crisis

Dieting is catabolic, which means it can lead to muscle breakdown, for several reasons. The leaner a body gets, the more likely it is to lose muscle mass as the body tries harder and harder to hold onto body fat stores. In doing so, the body will turn to muscle to satisfy its energy needs. Bad news bears for anyone interested in a hard body.

On the molecular level, muscle loss occurs because the body increases protein breakdown (catabolism) in order to liberate muscle amino acids for fuel. If this isn't bad enough, muscle loss is compounded by the fact that levels of protein synthesis will also decrease due to reduced energy intake.

The basic equation for muscle mass is: Muscle mass = rate of protein synthesis - rate of protein breakdown

When the rate of synthesis equals the rate of breakdown, you don't gain or lose muscle. If the rate of synthesis exceeds the rate of breakdown, you gain muscle. When the rate of breakdown exceeds the rate of synthesis, you lose muscle. If you're dieting, you may be burning the candle at both ends: elevating muscle breakdown and reducing protein synthesis.

Working out compounds the metabolic effects of dieting. The leaner one becomes, the more lethargic one can become. Decreased energy intake and decreased glycogen storage make for some rough training sessions. If you're too tired or weak to lift as heavy as your body was getting used to, your muscles will adapt, and they won't use as much energy to get the work done.

That means your body won't increase lean muscle mass; it might also mean that your body will use lean muscle for energy because you aren't using it to lift a heavy load.

The Beauty of BCAAs

How do you defend against this three-headed monster of muscle loss? Attack all three heads!

It's well established that branched chain amino acids (particularly leucine) stimulate protein synthesis, and might do so to a greater extent than a normal protein on its own. BCAAs also increase synthesis of the cellular machinery responsible for carrying out the process of protein synthesis. Thus, BCAAs not only increase the RATE of protein synthesis, but they also increase the cell's CAPACITY for protein synthesis! Yep, you read that right.

BCAAs also work in your favor by reducing the rate of protein breakdown. They do this (primarily) by decreasing the activity of the components of the protein breakdown pathway, and also by decreasing the expression of several complexes involved in protein breakdown. (In this case, they decrease the amount of mRNA produced from the gene that codes for these components.)

If we revisit our original equation for muscle mass, it's plain to see that increasing synthesis and decreasing breakdown will equate to muscle gain/maintenance. And THAT, my friends, is how we fight the Cerberus of muscle loss.

Even More Beautiful

BCAAs have even more positive benefits than reduced breakdown and increased protein synthesis. They might also help improve workout intensity! BCAAs compete with the amino acid Tryptophan for entry into the brain, where Tryptophan can be converted to the neurotransmitter serotonin.

During exercise, serotonin levels rise and can (amongst other things) increase the perception of fatigue -- that means a less intense workout for you.

BCAA supplementation reduces the amount of Tryptophan that enters the brain, and therefore reduces the amount of serotonin produced. This might allow you to work harder, longer.

BCAAs And Whey

Despite the numerous positive benefits to BCAA supplementation, there are many skeptics who suggest that BCAAs are overpriced and that, to get more BCAAs, one should just consume more whey protein. While whey is rich in BCAAs, this isn't the most effective strategy.

The BCAAs in whey are peptide-bound to other amino acids and, in order to be effective, must be liberated through digestion and then absorbed into the bloodstream. Even though whey protein is relatively fast digesting, it still takes several hours for all the amino acids to be liberated and absorbed into the bloodstream.

BCAAs in supplement form, however, are free form, require no digestion, and are rapidly absorbed into the bloodstream. They spike blood amino acid levels to a much greater and faster extent than peptide-bound aminos. Even a few grams of free-form BCAAs will spike BCAA plasma levels to a much greater extent than a 30g dose of whey protein, thereby impacting protein synthesis and protein degradation to a much greater degree.

The reason BCAA supplements have such a powerful effect on blood BCAA levels is that, unlike other amino acids, BCAAs are not significantly metabolized by the small intestine or the liver. Therefore, an oral supplement is more like a BCAA infusion because it reaches the bloodstream so rapidly.

The Bottom Line

New studies have shown that dieting groups supplementing with BCAAs (like leucine) increase muscle retention and maximize fat loss much more effectively than non-supplemented groups. That's the bottom line, my friends: more muscle mass retained, and a greater percentage of lost body fat.

Forget other supplements that are long on promises but short on results. Instead, check out the power of BCAAs.


----------



## aad123

No BCAAs for me as for the last 4 months Iv been taking medication to increase my seratonin levels so the last thing I want is to reduce it. Sound like a good choice for most though.


----------



## faultline

That's a good point, I think for people on OCD meds it can affect them too, but for people not on medication the effects should be too minimal to notice.

Is your meds for depression aad?

I've had depression in the past but never had medicine to control, tbh never went to the drs about it which was probably wrong


----------



## Zola

faultline said:


> @AAlan
> 
> You might want to consider using bcaa's while using IF especially while cutting, I will be supplementing this myself soon.
> 
> A little extract:
> 
> BCAAs: The Many Benefits Of Branched Chain Amino Acid Supplements
> 
> Dieting down will get you shredded, but it might also shave some size from your biceps. BCAAs can help protect your muscles against the catabolic effects of dieting!
> 
> In recent years, branched chain amino acid supplements have come back into 'vogue' in the bodybuilding and fitness community, and with good reason. There's more research that supports the use of BCAAs than most other supplements on the market!
> 
> While BCAA supplementation may be useful for gaining mass, I believe BCAAs are especially helpful for maintaining muscle mass while on a calorie-deficit diet. They're particularly useful for bodybuilding competitors who take their physiques to the lean extreme.
> 
> Although dieting down makes you look awesome onstage, on the beach, and to your friends of the opposite sex, it can also take a chunk out of your muscle mass.
> 
> Catabolic Crisis
> 
> Dieting is catabolic, which means it can lead to muscle breakdown, for several reasons. The leaner a body gets, the more likely it is to lose muscle mass as the body tries harder and harder to hold onto body fat stores. In doing so, the body will turn to muscle to satisfy its energy needs. Bad news bears for anyone interested in a hard body.
> 
> On the molecular level, muscle loss occurs because the body increases protein breakdown (catabolism) in order to liberate muscle amino acids for fuel. If this isn't bad enough, muscle loss is compounded by the fact that levels of protein synthesis will also decrease due to reduced energy intake.
> 
> The basic equation for muscle mass is: Muscle mass = rate of protein synthesis - rate of protein breakdown
> 
> When the rate of synthesis equals the rate of breakdown, you don't gain or lose muscle. If the rate of synthesis exceeds the rate of breakdown, you gain muscle. When the rate of breakdown exceeds the rate of synthesis, you lose muscle. If you're dieting, you may be burning the candle at both ends: elevating muscle breakdown and reducing protein synthesis.
> 
> Working out compounds the metabolic effects of dieting. The leaner one becomes, the more lethargic one can become. Decreased energy intake and decreased glycogen storage make for some rough training sessions. If you're too tired or weak to lift as heavy as your body was getting used to, your muscles will adapt, and they won't use as much energy to get the work done.
> 
> That means your body won't increase lean muscle mass; it might also mean that your body will use lean muscle for energy because you aren't using it to lift a heavy load.
> 
> The Beauty of BCAAs
> 
> How do you defend against this three-headed monster of muscle loss? Attack all three heads!
> 
> It's well established that branched chain amino acids (particularly leucine) stimulate protein synthesis, and might do so to a greater extent than a normal protein on its own. BCAAs also increase synthesis of the cellular machinery responsible for carrying out the process of protein synthesis. Thus, BCAAs not only increase the RATE of protein synthesis, but they also increase the cell's CAPACITY for protein synthesis! Yep, you read that right.
> 
> BCAAs also work in your favor by reducing the rate of protein breakdown. They do this (primarily) by decreasing the activity of the components of the protein breakdown pathway, and also by decreasing the expression of several complexes involved in protein breakdown. (In this case, they decrease the amount of mRNA produced from the gene that codes for these components.)
> 
> If we revisit our original equation for muscle mass, it's plain to see that increasing synthesis and decreasing breakdown will equate to muscle gain/maintenance. And THAT, my friends, is how we fight the Cerberus of muscle loss.
> 
> Even More Beautiful
> 
> BCAAs have even more positive benefits than reduced breakdown and increased protein synthesis. They might also help improve workout intensity! BCAAs compete with the amino acid Tryptophan for entry into the brain, where Tryptophan can be converted to the neurotransmitter serotonin.
> 
> During exercise, serotonin levels rise and can (amongst other things) increase the perception of fatigue -- that means a less intense workout for you.
> 
> BCAA supplementation reduces the amount of Tryptophan that enters the brain, and therefore reduces the amount of serotonin produced. This might allow you to work harder, longer.
> 
> BCAAs And Whey
> 
> Despite the numerous positive benefits to BCAA supplementation, there are many skeptics who suggest that BCAAs are overpriced and that, to get more BCAAs, one should just consume more whey protein. While whey is rich in BCAAs, this isn't the most effective strategy.
> 
> The BCAAs in whey are peptide-bound to other amino acids and, in order to be effective, must be liberated through digestion and then absorbed into the bloodstream. Even though whey protein is relatively fast digesting, it still takes several hours for all the amino acids to be liberated and absorbed into the bloodstream.
> 
> BCAAs in supplement form, however, are free form, require no digestion, and are rapidly absorbed into the bloodstream. They spike blood amino acid levels to a much greater and faster extent than peptide-bound aminos. Even a few grams of free-form BCAAs will spike BCAA plasma levels to a much greater extent than a 30g dose of whey protein, thereby impacting protein synthesis and protein degradation to a much greater degree.
> 
> The reason BCAA supplements have such a powerful effect on blood BCAA levels is that, unlike other amino acids, BCAAs are not significantly metabolized by the small intestine or the liver. Therefore, an oral supplement is more like a BCAA infusion because it reaches the bloodstream so rapidly.
> 
> The Bottom Line
> 
> New studies have shown that dieting groups supplementing with BCAAs (like leucine) increase muscle retention and maximize fat loss much more effectively than non-supplemented groups. That's the bottom line, my friends: more muscle mass retained, and a greater percentage of lost body fat.
> 
> Forget other supplements that are long on promises but short on results. Instead, check out the power of BCAAs.


Great post, thank you.


----------



## jimmywst

No training today... Just had 12 hours kip and looking forward to a lazy day (I hope)

Nice post on the bcaas.


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> That's a good point, I think for people on OCD meds it can affect them too, but for people not on medication the effects should be too minimal to notice.
> 
> Is your meds for depression aad?
> 
> I've had depression in the past but never had medicine to control, tbh never went to the drs about it which was probably wrong


i take bcaa's all the time, beofre & after fasted cardio mainly. don't notice any sides at all it probably depends on the person

i keep a constant supply of amino acids when dieting...if i haven't had a steak or eggs in a while, the next meal i will throw in 2 bcaa's or 3 scoops of eaa's. (it's probably a good idea to buy eaa/bcaa powder to go with your shakes if you don't already supplement them)


----------



## faultline

Gonna look into gettin some, where's cheapest?


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Gonna look into gettin some, where's cheapest?


probably myprotein. a 500g bag will last you a good while as it's tiny tiny scoops that you put in, 3-4 per serving (oh and it tastes AMAZING  ) so it might be worth your while to spend a little more


----------



## faultline

Do I get flavoured?

Is the "tastes amazing" comment sarcastic? Is it rank?


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Do I get flavoured?
> 
> Is the "tastes amazing" comment sarcastic? Is it rank?


depends what you're gonna use it for tbh, i wouldn't get flavored if you're gonna mix it with protein but if you're drinking it straight that might be a good idea lol

even the capsules are nasty if you leave them in your mouth for long enough


----------



## AAlan

Thanks for that @faultline cracking post mate.

Might be a daft question but should they be taken whilst fasting? How much and how often should they be taken?


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> No training today... Just had 12 hours kip and looking forward to a lazy day (I hope)
> 
> Nice post on the bcaas.


Lazy day sounds good. Put your feet up and feast on the rugby on offer this afternoon.


----------



## faultline

AAlan said:


> Thanks for that @faultline cracking post mate.
> 
> Might be a daft question but should they be taken whilst fasting? How much and how often should they be taken?


That's the beauty of them, they can be taken while fasting to prevent muscle breakdown

Also take before, during and after training


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Lazy day sounds good. Put your feet up and feast on the rugby on offer this afternoon.


Off to eat my own body weight in meat first


----------



## faultline

Some of you may remember a couple of weeks before Xmas I had a burst rad pipe, ruining wood floor, skirting etc

The insurance company have just given us the 1st march as a date to do the work.

Funny how when they want your money it has to be done yesterday but when u want something off them it takes months


----------



## DigIt

it should be mandatory for a man to have a steak dinner immediately after working

glorious...still hungry though


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Off to eat my own body weight in meat first


shouldnt take long to neck 5 grams bro :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> shouldnt take long to neck 5 grams bro :whistling:


[email protected]!

You may finally be pleased to know I'm bulking...

Thinking about it that prob wont stop you taking the ****


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> You may finally be pleased to know I'm bulking...
> 
> *Thinking about it that prob wont stop you taking the **** *


TRUE DAT !!!


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> TRUE DAT !!!


Don't worry I'm gonna come and play havoc with your test addled mind soon enough x


----------



## DigIt

AAlan said:


> Thanks for that @faultline cracking post mate.
> 
> *Might be a daft question but should they be taken whilst fasting*? How much and how often should they be taken?


that is the best time to use them mate

upon wakening if you're going to be doing anything fasted have 2 bcaa's or a serving of powder, then have another 2 at the finish line (or 1 halfway thoughout, and 1 at the end)

i'd throw in 1 or 2 with a protein shake any time you have one as well, just to beef up the amino acid count


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> that is the best time to use them mate
> 
> upon wakening if you're going to be doing anything fasted have 2 bcaa's or a serving of powder, then have another 2 at the finish line (or 1 halfway thoughout, and 1 at the end)
> 
> i'd throw in 1 or 2 with a protein shake any time you have one as well, just to beef up the amino acid count


I'm amazed your beloved eggs haven't bounced into conversation yet bud


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> I'm amazed your beloved eggs haven't bounced into conversation yet bud


lmao

im literally just after washing the plate i finished eggs on, had a steak not even an hour ago lol

8th egg today...


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> lmao
> 
> im literally just after washing the plate i finished eggs on, had a steak not even an hour ago lol
> 
> 8th egg today...


Long as you kept the yolk


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> lmao
> 
> im literally just after washing the plate i finished eggs on, had a steak not even an hour ago lol
> 
> 8th egg today...


Long as you kept the yolk


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Long as you kept the yolk


that foul tasting wretched thick, embryo like stuff?

yes. always


----------



## DigIt

any of you guys use caffeine tabs?

ordered some recently coffee just messes up my insides and leaves me dehydrated


----------



## jimmywst

Nah mate I'm g2g on coffee...

Pro plus or something like that?


----------



## faultline

Shouldn't need caffeine at your age pal, what are you 19,20?

Young,free,single you should have bags of energy!


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Nah mate I'm g2g on coffee...
> 
> Pro plus or something like that?


primary caffeine, mainly just to beef up the price to over 75 quid so i can get 15 off. have noticed i dont get the dry mouth and other problems i get with coffee if it's a caffiene tablet


----------



## jimmywst

Just us old codgers that need a little help... A little more zip so to speak.


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Shouldn't need caffeine at your age pal, what are you 19,20?
> 
> Young,free,single you should have bags of energy!


i'll be 21 on thursday mate. you try doing fasted cardio at stupid o'clock in the morning lol. sometimes it calls for an extra kick. weights are a different story tho, no caffeine allowed!


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> i'll be 21 on thursday mate. you try doing fasted cardio at stupid o'clock in the morning lol. sometimes it calls for an extra kick. weights are a different story tho, no caffeine allowed!


Tbf I wouldn't want to face the day without a kenco


----------



## faultline

Yeah fair one but don't become reliant on them, at your age sleep is your friend!

You wait till you got kids getting you up at all times, running you ragged all day and a mrs giving you a pile if jobs to do around the house then train in the evening when your dead on your feet, then a bit of caffeine is needed lol


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Yeah fair one but don't become reliant on them, at your age sleep is your friend!
> 
> You wait till you got kids getting you up at all times, running you ragged all day and a mrs giving you a pile if jobs to do around the house then train in the evening when your dead on your feet, then a bit of caffeine is needed lol


^^think we have started something now!?! :lol:


----------



## DigIt

faultline said:


> Yeah fair one but don't become reliant on them, at your age sleep is your friend!
> 
> You wait till you got kids getting you up at all times, running you ragged all day and a mrs giving you a pile if jobs to do around the house then train in the evening when your dead on your feet, then a bit of caffeine is needed lol


thats why i've got it all planned out..

im gonna win the lottery :laugh:


----------



## DigIt

anyone watching the rugby?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> anyone watching the rugby?


Certainly am buddy.


----------



## aad123

Rugby failed to record because some silly workmen were diggin up the road and caused a power cut. Oh well I'm sure it will be on I-player or something like that.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Rugby failed to record because some silly workmen were diggin up the road and caused a power cut. Oh well I'm sure it will be on I-player or something like that.


Well worth a watch mate.


----------



## aad123

I saw the half time score them the power went off. I thought it would get me out of doing the ironing but it just ment I had to do it now.


----------



## DigIt

some random info may help...yesterday we were told why 50-60% of your max heart rate (MHR) is called the fat burning zone

it's because at this heart rate your body is at it's perfect temperature for fat to be burned (literally) and converted to ATP (energy)

a higher temperature obviously the fat will still be burnt, but not an optimum levels, and other tissue such as muscle may be burnt off too. it would take a while before any muscle was burnt off though (>60 min continuous exercise of say >80% mhr) - not an easy thing to do lol

thats why green tea is the main ingredient in all fat burners. it's thermogenic (heats the body up) which will obviously aid in reaching the desired body temperature


----------



## aad123

Ill get the wife on green tea as she's always cold.

Nice post, what is the most accurate way to seterming you mhr ?


----------



## jimmywst

Mate I just go by the little bar/graph chart thing on the x-trainer.... I may have to delve a Little deeper


----------



## aad123

Looking good in the pic, I see the bulk is going well.. :tongue:


----------



## jimmywst

Cardio can be your friend they said..... :blink:


----------



## aad123

No friend of mine !!!


----------



## jimmywst

Right in getting totally fawked off lol @faultline where did you post your TPW codes??

Just settled down to order and I have no idea where you posted them... I have just trawled through all the journals lol.


----------



## faultline

Can't remember, on sign up put AT4159 to get 250g free whey, when u order put mf10 in discount code, should get 10% off unless that's run out now


----------



## faultline

In other news, those with iPods, iPhones, look in iTunes for muscle college radio podcast, it's layne norton and someone else, about to have a listen myself


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Can't remember, on sign up put AT4159 to get 250g free whey, when u order put mf10 in discount code, should get 10% off unless that's run out now


Cheers mate all done and dusted, handy code.

Dies that get you something too??


----------



## faultline

Did the 10% off work?

I think it gives me some points to use on my next order


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Did the 10% off work?
> 
> I think it gives me some points to use on my next order


Certainly did mate... :thumb:


----------



## aad123

I will have a look on I-tunes later but now KFC is calling me....


----------



## aad123

Boneless banquet dually dispatched, a little bit salty but not too bad. Could have easily ate another.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Boneless banquet dually dispatched, a little bit salty but not too bad. Could have easily ate another.


It's the weekend.... I fancy getting dirty and a KFC is mighty tempting


----------



## flinty90

hows it going massive...


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> hows it going massive...


Beast mode activated!!!!

Alright I may just turn into a tubby fvcker but long as I'm lifting heavy I'm happy.


----------



## flinty90

jimmywst said:


> Beast mode activated!!!!
> 
> Alright I may just turn into a tubby fvcker but long as I'm lifting heavy I'm happy.


when you starting bro ??


----------



## jimmywst

flinty90 said:


> when you starting bro ??


I'm 2lb heavier :lol:

Hopefully some point before crimbo.

Fvcker x


----------



## aad123

faultline said:


> In other news, those with iPods, iPhones, look in iTunes for muscle college radio podcast, it's layne norton and someone else, about to have a listen myself


Just finished the first discussion on the pod cast. A very informative show and I have subscribed. I would advise all to have a listen. Great find @faultline, thanks.


----------



## faultline

It was good weren't it, I have to download the other one, I think it's a training one.


----------



## jimmywst

Taken the advice and going to give them a listen later... Now this isn't going to spark another debate is it


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> Ill get the wife on green tea as she's always cold.
> 
> Nice post, what is the most accurate way to seterming you mhr ?


i dont know the most accurta ehy but the general rule of thumb is 220 - your age. so you that must be just over 100 for yourself aad? 

mines is now 199


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> i dont know the most accurta ehy but the general rule of thumb is 220 - your age. so you that must be just over 100 for yourself aad?
> 
> mines is now 199


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Taken the advice and going to give them a listen later... Now this isn't going to spark another debate is it


Half way through the second one and good stuff so far.


----------



## aad123

On the podcast he talks about Leucine and protein synthesis so I had a look and found this bit of info. I might look at getting some leucine powder and give it a go after my holidays. Anyway heres the info.

Leucine

Leucine stimulates muscle protein synthesis. Research suggests that this may happen more efficiently with plain leucine than with a full BCAA supplement because leucine absorbs faster, causing leucine levels in the blood to rise quickly and dramatically. The more leucine there is to go around, the more protein synthesis can occur, theoretically.

Muscle Growth

Leucine's effect on protein synthesis is 10 times greater than that of any other amino acid, according to nutritionist and bodybuilder Layne Norton. When you lift weights, it causes damage that breaks down your muscles. As protein synthesis occurs, not only do your muscles repair themselves, but they steel themselves for the next onslaught of abuse by making your muscle cells larger. When this occurs frequently over time, the evidence is seen as muscle growth. Leucine's job is to keep your muscles from breaking down, but then to allow them to rebuild at the same rate or more than they would have anyway. In other words, your muscles will rebuild at least the usual amount, but they won't have to compensate for muscle damage at the beginning of the process. This means that all growth that occurs would contribute to increased size.

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/432352-what-is-leucine-powder/#ixzz2MW8WHRaa


----------



## faultline

The lucine subject is interesting, I can't decide between bcaa's and lucine now.

Another point from the podcast is intermittent fasting.

He says it's great for fat loss.

He says it's not so good for muscle.

Having only done it for 5 weeks I can agree on the fat loss but have no idea on muscle gains as I didn't run it for long enough.

He talks about the research being flawed due to the age of the subjects etc and after looking a bit into it myself I can agree with this, I'm on the fence personally as if you look up Martin berkan he seems to do ok on it, but you never know the full story.

I'm gonna have a listen to the training podcast now and see how that affects my new routine lol


----------



## faultline

Another good listen, basically train more.

I was considering doing 3 days a week on all sections if the new routine but I'm gonna stick with each body part twice a week on the first 2 sections then on shock week I'll do a 3 day one body part a week.

I like the analogy where he says, if your family were being held ransom and would be killed unless you added 50lb on your squat in 6 weeks, how would you go about it? you wouldn't squat once a week, you'd be squatting every day


----------



## aad123

I was interested by the over reaching part and was thinking of giving it a tyr for my lats, which are my weekest body part. I was thinking for the next 2 weeks until I go away I will do 3 sets of pullups at the start of every session and see how it goes. If there is any benifit in doing this I have no idea but it only takes 5 mins and if it does help its worth taking the chance.


----------



## faultline

Leucine talk

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showpost.php?p=3979167


----------



## jimmywst

Right so the theme of the day has basically been falling off the wagon.... Well not so much falling off more of a swan dive accompanied by a triple salco, finished off with a old fashioned cannon bomb.

Big old dose of the fvck-ems today, I'm basically getting every craving imaginable out my system in a massive cheat day ready to start flushing the system tomorrow.

Easily sitting at 4000+ so far and a ruby on speed dial.

Feel guilty as hell


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Right so the theme of the day has basically been falling off the wagon.... Well not so much falling off more of a swan dive accompanied by a triple salco, finished off with a old fashioned cannon bomb.
> 
> Big old dose of the fvck-ems today, I'm basically getting every craving imaginable out my system in a massive cheat day ready to start flushing the system tomorrow.
> 
> Easily sitting at 4000+ so far and a ruby on speed dial.
> 
> Feel guilty as hell


I hope you had my share of curry to.


----------



## faultline

@mark_star I need your opinion as a leading health expert 

Vitamin D.

What's your thoughts on supplementing it?

I'm looking at d3 5000iu a day.

Do you sell these?


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> @mark_star I need your opinion as a leading health expert
> 
> Vitamin D.
> 
> What's your thoughts on supplementing it?
> 
> I'm looking at d3 5000iu a day.
> 
> Do you sell these?


i think at least 90% of the population would benefit from D3 and 4000-5000 iu is a reasonable level to supplement. Yep I certainly do sell them, Solgar 4000 and Pharma nord 5000 both extremely good makes


----------



## faultline

Lovely stuff, cheers mark, what do you think of the supermarket branded stuff?

What kind of price is the ones you sell?


----------



## mark_star

you get what you pay for mate, consider the ingredients in supermarket ready meals etc

4000iu 60 £12, 120 £19

5000iu 40 £10


----------



## jimmywst

Happy Monday people


----------



## jimmywst

Right then boys I think we need a new topic of sensible debate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## faultline

Something I've been increasingly looking at lately is the 'myth' of overtraining and ideas behind doing more to achieve more instead of the old 'less is more' thing.

I'll leave it there for yous to discuss and will add more later when I'm at work


----------



## jimmywst

Hoho..... Beauty.

I've got my theories, or beliefs however I'm gonna need some links and resources to back me up... Can't be sprouting bro science blindly.


----------



## faultline

Ok so my thoughts on it.

( I'll mostly be spouting broscience blindly  )

I don't think it's impossible to overtrain but I think it's alot harder than some would have you believe.

When I started training I was told about overtraining so much I was almost too scared to lift anything.

People say you can 'fry' your CNS by overtraining and by this I think they mean when you generally feel tired all the time, how about looking at your diet first and maybe getting a few early nights?

Studies show 48-72 hours is the recovery time for a muscle, so where did the one body part a week come from?

Lots of questions on this subject, but my belief is if you stimulate a muscle, not annililate, in a session then you could train that muscle 2 -3 times a week without overtraining.

1st point of reference I'll point you too is the first episode of 'muscle college radio' on iTunes, layne norton talking about overreaching type training.

2nd point is on this very forum, there's a 30 day arm challenge currently being undertaken but a few members where they are seeing who can get the best gains in that timeframe, there's a thread about it and most people are hitting arms 4-6 times a week.

Will the winner be someone who trained his arms once a week for a month?

Probably not, it will be interesting to see the final results on that one.

A great thread on it by Dutch Scott:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/97428-overtraining-dutchs-easy-take-why-its-myth-but-not-heres-how-avoid.html

Anyone heard of signalling training?

Bit of a different concept but interesting all the same.

A final thought, if you had to add 20kg to your bench in 4 weeks to win a million pound would you bench once or twice a week? No you would be on it everyday smashing through your 'limits'


----------



## jimmywst

By and large I agree with you mate, however if you look at specifics I think it's easy to " overtrain"

Not specifically for someone who has a rough idea of what they are doing but more your average joe that's just started out, jumping straight into a five day GVT style split would seriously hinder the chances of recovery between sessions, also the likes of strong men or strength trainers... Going balls out more than 3 days scared must batter the CNS stupid.

So is "overtraining" only applicable to certain scenarios?

Not just down to feeling tired


----------



## faultline

I think newbies are more likely to get on a body part split and undertrain, but if they did do 5 day gvt then with no doubt a crap diet too yes they would soon burn out.

I think strongman have more chance of overtraining than your average hobby builder but if food is up there then even they would struggle to overtrain on a typical strength routine.

I've been looking back over my routines since I started last April and I think I have undertrained 90% of the time, got me in a bit of a dilemma as too what I'm gonna do now..... Could be an experiment on the cards


----------



## jimmywst

Sounds interesting mate.

I guess overtraining massively depends in your lifestyle.


----------



## faultline

Yeah obviously working hours , family etc all play a factor on things.

But in general I think people worry about it so much they actually undertrain, like I did.


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Yeah obviously working hours , family etc all play a factor on things.
> 
> But in general I think people worry about it so much they actually undertrain, like I did.


Are we talking more about muscular over training rather than general lethargy?


----------



## faultline

I'm not quite sure what you mean here, I don't believe that people can train a muscle so much that it becomes overtrained if that's what your saying?

To me the muscle is just the mechanics and will always work and evolve as long as the CNS let's it.

I think in the small minority that do actually overtrain its the CNS that lets them down, which would mainly be down to not having the right nutrients and minerals to keep it running properly, and IMO water is absolutely vital.

That's just my take, it's like one of your kids toys, if you put fresh battery's in everyday that toy would keep performing no matter how much it was played with.

Neglect that source of energy and things start suffering.


----------



## jimmywst

Totally agree so not much of a debate... For me rest periods are just as vital as the right diet.

The last two weeks have proved to me I can't train heavy, and hold down a manual job of 5 hours kip a night, lifting 5 days a week

So now that's just wear and tear on the the CNS Not over training the muscles.

I'm curious how I would get on with 6-8hours kip.


----------



## AAlan

I'm glad this has been brought up because it is something I have been thinking about in the last few weeks.

When doing squats 3x a week on SL my thighs grew loads in relation to everything else and I feel I am doing better overall with the augmented PHAT routine training everything 2x a week although I now feel that my thighs havn't delveloped and possibly got a little smaller.

That has got me to thinking about training more than the 4 days a week that I am just now. Also the guys doing the 30 day arm challenge has caught my interest, I will be looking forward to seeing the results of the natty guys on that to see if there is any development.


----------



## jimmywst

There has to come a point where a muscle is trained beyond use though??


----------



## AAlan

I think your lack of kip is possibly holding you back mate, although having said that when I am days off I tend to not sleep much more than 7 hours before I wake up myself without an alarm.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> I think your lack of kip is possibly holding you back mate, although having said that when I am days off I tend to not sleep much more than 7 hours before I wake up myself without an alarm.


Tbh mate I've had fun dont get me wrong but a 3 day split suits me just fine at the mo.

If I was to look at long term routine changes I will certainly be getting my nut down earlier.

Now the question is are we discussing over training muscles or overloading the CNS??


----------



## AAlan

jimmywst said:


> There has to come a point where a muscle is trained beyond use though??


That's why I am interested in the outcome of this challenge the guys are doing.

The thing that got me thinking is I know a few guys that work in construction, some are labourers for brick layers and others work on the roads so doing pretty heavy work all day every day and none of them are what you could call small. the labourers are massive big lumps of blokes with enormous forearms and pretty wide across the back and shoulders. Classic example of what people would call overtraining and how the body can cope with heavy graft constantly and still grow.


----------



## jimmywst

AAlan said:


> That's why I am interested in the outcome of this challenge the guys are doing.
> 
> The thing that got me thinking is I know a few guys that work in construction, some are labourers for brick layers and others work on the roads so doing pretty heavy work all day every day and none of them are what you could call small. the labourers are massive big lumps of blokes with enormous forearms and pretty wide across the back and shoulders. Classic example of what people would call overtraining and how the body can cope with heavy graft constantly and still grow.


Pretty much nailed the point right there mate... It's a question of conditioning. If I'm busting my hump all day I'm good as gold, if I'm flying around in my wagon doing service work by 2pm I'm shattered.

Years of any form of physical activity all be it working 9-5 or working out the body will adapt.

So does that mean you can train your body as a whole to cope with an intense body building routine....... I can't see why not personally, but to achieve muscle development on a BBing level you have to have the diet and other foundations nailed down tight right?


----------



## faultline

Some more good points brought

In regards to training like a bber with correct nutrition etc I've been thinking about this alot lately.

To develop muscle on a bber scale then yes exactly right, everything has to be nailed, training, diet,supplements but....

Now I'm going to be a bit controversial here and I'm sure it will cause uproar but unless you are thinking of getting on a stage then maybe it's not the only way to train. ( obviously I'm only talking about hypertrophy not strength training here)

The thing is we design these complex routines making sure we hit every possible angle of the muscle, but apart from muscle inbalances which nobody wants, why do we want such perfect symmetry? Nobody is checking if my calf, Bicep and neck are all the same size, which a bber would want to achieve.

I like what al said about when he squatted 3x a week and his legs got bigger, we shouldn't be surprised by things like this but why don't we train more like that then?

Pause for thought there.

Now there's the wrong way to go about that kind of thinking and that's the Bicep boys that only do bench and curls every session, but at the other end of the scale is the bber that is hitting his hamstrings with 4 different exercises, fine if a judge is gonna be looking at them but for the hobbybuilder is it nessesary?

No IMO, you have to get the muscles balanced but maybe get your priorities in order of what you are trying to achieve.

Diet is easy, you gotta be on top of it or don't matter what you do you wont achieve anything, but this doesn't mean boiled chicken n brown rice, again if your a bber that's what u have, as long as we hit our macros then a calorie is a calorie IMO

I'll await the angry mob....


----------



## jimmywst

Don't hold your breath for the angry mob mate. What you have done is essentially divide people into categories depending on goals.

Strength guys, casuals and stage goers.

So what's the link between what your saying and your new training ideas. ??

Why focus on fine muscle balances? Why hit muscle groups in such detail if your essentially just trying to look better on a beach with mrs and kids and could achieve that with a standard compound three day split ?


----------



## faultline

Only things I've been reading/looking/thinking about for the past week or so, so it doesnt tie into any routine I've thought about before, this is why I'm kinda rethinking things.

The point I was trying to make with the splitting into groups as you say, is how many threads do you read about were people are doing complex steroid cycles, training routines and getting there diet down to the last micro nutrient and then how many actually compete?

I'm not saying people shouldn't pay attention to these things, it's very goal and person dependant and I'd never advise anything other than what's the norm, these are just ramblings really lol it's quite hard to explain what I mean and as you say different people different goals etc

But to get it back on overtraining, in a nutshell I think I could probably do alot more than I have been doing without fear of overtraining


----------



## jimmywst

Right I see where your coming from.

If I look at it personally I'm developing well on a strength routine, I don't have the desire to be ripped and pristine if that makes sense so the compounds suits me just fine, I eat clean and I'm happy so have no need to use any other training methods yet......

So I can totally agree with the points your making.

Getting back to the "overtraining" issue... What's in store ?? Or is it another faultline secret??


----------



## faultline

ATM Ive been doing the template of the routine but just playing a bit more on it.

Im still thinking things over but it will probably be a similar outlay of this routine as I like the thoughts behind the strength and hypertrophy training together but I might add more days/sessions and just generally add more intensity and see if I can get more development in areas by 'ovettraining' them 

I'm thinking smash chest and shoulders for a month alongside a routine and see what happens, kinda like the 30 day chest and shoulder challenge


----------



## jimmywst

So basically blitzing the living day lights out of your self massively intensive sessions 

Most definitely keeping up to date


----------



## faultline

Well if you don't try these things......

Gonna have a back n bi workout tonight then decide what to do from Monday, definatly gonna 'overtrain' some part for a month see what happens


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Well if you don't try these things......
> 
> Gonna have a back n bi workout tonight then decide what to do from Monday, definatly gonna 'overtrain' some part for a month see what happens


So how you gonna gauge if your over training mate? Just an educated guess or push to limits of failure (or past it) on each session?


----------



## faultline

Multiple training sessions a week, failure, rest pause etc

Not 100% on exactly what yet

So what's up next for debate jim?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Multiple training sessions a week, failure, rest pause etc
> 
> Not 100% on exactly what yet
> 
> So what's up next for debate jim?


I Have been having a little play recently with negative and partial lifts playing a roll in improving full range lifts... What's your viewpoint on that one mate??


----------



## aad123

@faultline have you given any thought to accumulative training stimulus where you train a muscle multiple times a week but don't go all out on every set, by not going to failure on every set you will feel able to train the muscle again sooner so over a set time you will be doing more work. For example if I do 5 sets of squats all to failure on a Monday on Wednesday I wouldn't be able to train squats again with the same intensity but by Friday I would be fine and so could squat again. Now in stead of doing 5 sets to failur I do the same number of sets but don't go to failure I may well be able to squat again on Wednesday and Friday increasing the amount of sets by 50%.


----------



## faultline

Firstly welcome back aad, nice bit of snow to welcome you back from the beach!

Hope you had a good one.

That training type is very interesting as its similar to what al was saying about his thigh development on stronglifts.

For the first 8-10 weeks on stronglifts your not near your max so your squatting 3x a week but not going to failure and adds he saw he made good gains, definatly something I'm thinking about


----------



## faultline

What's your take on the overtraining 'myth' aad?


----------



## aad123

I take the viewpoint that if a person doesn't allow their body sufficient time to recover as a whole then their results will suffer as a result. I don't think it's possible to reduce muscle size by training too much but if you are consistently pushing your body over its recovery ability then you will not be training at your best. A lot of these studies we read about are done on people who may not have the same type of lifestyles as we do, I'm sure the average test subject doesn't have 2 kids to look after whilst working 12 hour shifts on only 5 hours sleep a night. The stresses of daily life on top of the additional stress of training can be difficult for our bodies to cope with which is why we need time to rest and recover. Also the effects of training can have a mental effect that needs to be considered along with the pressure that training can put on relationships and family life. Over training to me is more than a physical thing.

In the past I used to train in the gym 3 times a week, rugby train twice a week and play rugby on a Saturday which left me one day off a week and in that time I made very few gains in the gym as I was constantly tired, I was extremely fit but had little energy or time to spend with my wife so I would consider that over training in as much as it was too much training.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Subscribed, Looks good to me Jimmy.

I did the 5x5 and got fantastic gains.


----------



## jimmywst

strongmanmatt said:


> Subscribed, Looks good to me Jimmy.
> 
> I did the 5x5 and got fantastic gains.


Morning mate, we managed to collectively spam the [email protected] out of this journal so all my 5x5 training ing is in here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/209289-jims-s-f-5x5-journey-new-year-new-focus-41.html

We use this thread for all manner of random training related waffle :lol (and general [email protected])


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> What's your take on the overtraining 'myth' aad?


I liked the 'myth' comment...subtly suggesting its broscience :lol:


----------



## aad123

What's happened to @DigIt ?

Has he finally [email protected] himself to death ??


----------



## faultline

Just to open up the overtraining debate again.

A few posts back I posted about a thread called the 30 day arm challenge, I don't know if any of you have looked at it but near enough everyone doing it is working there arms everyday and I think there just over half way and most are saying they can see progress.

So is the general consensus now that more is more instead of less is more?

(note: obviously proper nutrition and rest must be in place for this)


----------



## Captain-splooge

overtraining


----------



## faultline

Haha great vid!

Ive seen a couple of his, he's nuts but good to watch.


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> What's happened to @DigIt ?
> 
> Has he finally [email protected] himself to death ??


haha. been pretty busy and not training recently mate

started smoking a bit more as well **** sake

ah well, cant wait to get back in the zone


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> haha. been pretty busy and not training recently mate
> 
> started smoking a bit more as well **** sake
> 
> ah well, cant wait to get back in the zone


Fuk mine..... The boy lives!!! 

Soon be back in the zone you lazy git :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> Just to open up the overtraining debate again.
> 
> A few posts back I posted about a thread called the 30 day arm challenge, I don't know if any of you have looked at it but near enough everyone doing it is working there arms everyday and I think there just over half way and most are saying they can see progress.
> 
> So is the general consensus now that more is more instead of less is more?
> 
> (note: obviously proper nutrition and rest must be in place for this)


Right so just to clarify......

Are we talking more in the sense of size, definition, development........

I'm pretty sure I could produce an impressive pair of fat-ceps in a mere 30 days :lol:


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Fuk mine..... The boy lives!!!
> 
> Soon be back in the zone you lazy git :lol:


man its ridiculous how easy i can fall off the wagon lol. i get one taste of real fun and i turn into party mode again

how u been dude, still training away?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> man its ridiculous how easy i can fall off the wagon lol. i get one taste of real fun and i turn into party mode again
> 
> how u been dude, still training away?


Easy done pal... God knows given the chance I could regress into my former self :lol:

Yeah mate still grunting away as I have a liking to do....can't say there's been massive advances but I'm still hitting the lifts.


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> man its ridiculous how easy i can fall off the wagon lol. i get one taste of real fun and i turn into party mode again
> 
> how u been dude, still training away?


I think this is a natural thing we all experience on our journey. When you are so dedicated and you stick to training and diet so strictly you desire the things you are missing out on, by being a little more relaxed and trying to get a better life balance you will find the wagon a nice place to be. If you restrict thing for a long time you will eventually go Grady and just jump in at the deep end. We all go through it, just learn to relax and enjoy your life.


----------



## aad123

http://mens-life-health.co.uk/muscle/

Just been looking at random stuff and came across the above. Its a free trial of LeanMuscle-x and Test Force Extreme. You only pay for the shipping which is about £2.

Even if it does nothing its worth a try, Iv spent a lot more on sups that do nothing.

If your interested follow the link and get you free stuff.

EDIT --------------

Don't bother its a scam......

First bottle is free then if you dont cancell they send you a bottle every month on an automated delivery and charge your card. Good job I read the T&Cs.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol almost too good to be true...... No wait a minute


----------



## aad123

They almost sucked me in. Good job I google everything for reviews before I make any purchase.

As they say if it looks too good to be true, it must be.


----------



## jimmywst

Reminds me I must get back in touch with that Ugandan prince that kindly offered me a few quid... For free no less


----------



## aad123

Ah yes, you must mean Kabaka Mutebi. Lovely bloke, a bit forgetful though. Never returns my e-mails. Must be a very busy man but Im sure Ill get my money soon.


----------



## jimmywst

You honestly crease me up at times mate


----------



## faultline

I had a Nigerian trying to buy my car once, wanted me to arrange freight and everything, said his cheque would clear before I sent it, next day in the papers I read about a scam where foreign cheques clear and then bounce 2 weeks later :/ lucky it was a slow day at work and I had time to read the paper!


----------



## jimmywst

And they say you shouldn't believe what you read in the news.... Pffffft


----------



## faultline

@mark_star do you know what is best to take for kidneys?

As in water/bladder infections


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> @mark_star do you know what is best to take for kidneys?
> 
> As in water/bladder infections


Cranberry juice and plenty of it IMO

although a very touchy subject for me, mid last year I suspected a water infection, ended up one pee away from A&E.. Turned out to be kidneys... Two ultrasounds, a week laid up in crippling pain and done medication that turned my stomach to water later 

Since then I take kidney health supps

(Family of homeopaths)

Milk thistle being the main ingredient.


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> @mark_star do you know what is best to take for kidneys?
> 
> As in water/bladder infections


dandelion, nettle, solidago and golden rod are main ones


----------



## mark_star

jimmywst said:


> Cranberry juice and plenty of it IMO
> 
> although a very touchy subject for me, mid last year I suspected a water infection, ended up one pee away from A&E.. Turned out to be kidneys... Two ultrasounds, a week laid up in crippling pain and done medication that turned my stomach to water later
> 
> Since then I take kidney health supps
> 
> (Family of homeopaths)
> 
> Milk thistle being the main ingredient.


milk thistle is more a liver thing mate


----------



## jimmywst

mark_star said:


> milk thistle is more a liver thing mate


Sorry mate should have elaborated

Liver and kidney support

Milkthistle, artichoke,dandelion,schizandra,berberis

,astragalus and marshmallow.


----------



## mark_star

jimmywst said:


> Sorry mate should have elaborated
> 
> Liver and kidney support
> 
> Milkthistle, artichoke,dandelion,schizandra,berberis
> 
> ,astragalus and marshmallow.


some good stuff there


----------



## faultline

100% pure cranberry was like £15 for 100mls, all the others are low on cranberrys.

So those that are suggested are they taken separately or are they in a pill or something?

@jimmywst and @mark_star


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> 100% pure cranberry was like £15 for 100mls, all the others are low on cranberrys.
> 
> So those that are suggested are they taken separately or are they in a pill or something?


Think marks your man for that question mate... Unless you want me to post you some :lol:


----------



## faultline

I mean all that stuff you listed, are they an all in one or are they all seperate pills?


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I mean all that stuff you listed, are they an all in one or are they all seperate pills?


Mines an all in one tincture by the organic pharmacy


----------



## faultline

What's a tincture when it's at home?


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> 100% pure cranberry was like £15 for 100mls, all the others are low on cranberrys.
> 
> So those that are suggested are they taken separately or are they in a pill or something?
> 
> @jimmywst and @mark_star


blimey that's expensive biona do an organic 330mls for about £5, alternatively lots of companies do tabs, natures aid for instance 30 for £5-6, 90 for £11-12


----------



## mark_star

faultline said:


> What's a tincture when it's at home?


liquid form, very potent, only use around 20 drops at a time


----------



## aad123

Get in the garden and pick some dandelions mate, they cost nothing and are very good for the human body.


----------



## jimmywst

I think boots still sell Bach flower remedies or Nelsons pharmacy click-pack tablets.


----------



## faultline

Having a bit of a read around various sites tonight and came across this gem.

Get yourselfs a cup of coffee/tea, sit back and read the next 3 posts....

@aad123 @jimmywst @AAlan @mark_star @goldenballs23


----------



## faultline

The Road Less Traveled ( part I) - Mr. America s Gym 1986 by Trevor Smith

The Road Less Traveled

Mr. America s Gym 1986

by Trevor Smith

The year is 1986. The month is June, June 24th to be exact my birthday. After a couple of years of walking 2 miles to a bus station to take a 35 minute ride to a racquetball club that has a weight room, I had finally proved that I was serious about lifting to my father, who had agreed to buy me a membership at the local bodybuilding gym in my town.

Now this wasn t just any gym mind you, it was the famed Mr. America s gym in Farmingdale, NY. That s right, the very gym owned by Mr. America and lunatic trainer Steve Michalik. The very gym that John DeFendis spoke about each month in his Intensity or Insanity articles in the now defunct Peak Training Journal. This was the big time as far as I was concerned. A real ****ing dungeon with a reputation that was just as bad. I had to prove to my father that I was going to be serious enough to warrant entering such an insane asylum, hence my two years of time spent at the pansy racquetball facility across from the Sunrise Mall in Massapequa, NY.

Mr. America s had the reputation of being without question the most hard-core bodybuilding gym on the planet. Inside, the walls and equipment (which was all hand made) were painted black to keep with the hard-core, dungeon motif. The rules were simple: Train Hard, or don t train at all. Michalik cared little about earning any money with his gym and certainly didn t give a rat s ass about appealing to the fitness craze of the 1980 s. If anything, he tried to dissuade people from joining. Now my father was/is an imposing man of few words. The fact that he was a police chief made sure that I was always a bit on guard and nervous in his presence. When we walked through the fogged up double doors, the acrid smell of sweat poured over you like a breeze blowing over a landfill. Pure nastiness, and I immediately knew I was home.

Now at this point, I knew little of steroids, as did most people. The only thing I knew is that they were bad for you and that I would never, ever use them, so when we reached the front counter to speak to the manager about a membership, both myself and my father were a bit freaked out by the fact that the sign in pen was a 3cc syringe with a ball point pen shoved in it. I also remember being perplexed at the dozens of milky white vials (which I now realize was gold old Winstrol) that lined the back of the small refrigerator that was used to keep the sports drinks cold "I ll take a cold Gatorade and 2 vials of winstrol please" .sounds ****ed I know, but it is the total truth.

Now my Dad couldnt give a sh*t about embarrassing me, so the first thing he did was tell the guy at the counter that he did not want his son exposed to Steroids...as he called them. The second thing he did was lean over the counter and ask this monster who was sitting down (well to me he looked like a monster, in actuality, I sh*t bigger than that guy now and he was a total thingy-head) whether or not this gym would be a good place for his son to work out in. I cringed knowing that my dad would never see any of these jerk-offs again, while I would have to walk by them every d**n day.

It was right around that time that my Dad turned to me and asked "Now are you sure you are going to use this membership?" I nodded my head as I was still speechless from embarrassment and he plopped down the 225 dollar membership fee. I was then given an appointment to be taken through a workout. At this point I was all excited figuring I would be trained by the legendary Steve Michalik. The king of lunatic bodybuilders! However, that feeling soon faded when I realized I was given an appointment with his brother Pauly. Now you have to understand that Pauly was the complete polar opposite of Steve. A complete geek who soaking wet weighed 135 pounds. My father, deciding I had not been embarrassed enough looks at Pauly and says. You don t work out, how the hell are you going to show my son what to do he s already bigger than you! Looking back on it, it is funny as hell, but at the time, I figured he just signed my death warrant especially when a visible annoyed Pauly looked at my father and said "Believe it or not sir I have been working out for 10 years" as he then washed down his cheeseburger with his 2 liter bottle of cherry Pepsi cola.

If memory serves me correctly, my appointment with Pauly was set for the following Tuesday, and since we were all paid up, I had nothing left to do except go home and wait for my "brutal" session that no-doubt awaited me (I am being sarcastic in case you cannot tell) So Tuesday comes and I drive my Redline BMX bicycle up to the gym (also about 30 minutes from my house) in eager anticipation of doing some "serious" training. Pauly, about as excited as a blind man at a laser light show, greets me at the front desk and asks if I am ready. I thought I was, but clearly I was not. What followed over the next two hours was the biggest waste of my time I had ever spent in a gym. This guy didn t know jack about sh*t and constructed a routine that didn t even include training calves. When I asked him about this he stated. That will come later when you get more advanced. It was at this point that I knew I was on my own, so I finished up my "session" with Pauly and went home knowing I would have to learn things on my own.

Turns out the only thing I really did know was that I could focus and push myself harder than anyone else in that place except maybe for Steve Michalik, but at that point it was a rarity to actually see him train as his time was over. I was actually doing more harm then good. I would watch what the other big intimidating guys were doing and would simply copy it for no reason whatsoever. Train long and Train hard that was the motto of the day. And for the next 18 months that is exactly what I did and I grew very little because of it. I would train until I was sick go into the back room, puke up in the toilet all the while noticing the plethora of syringes in the waste basket then go back out and finish my workout. Then I would go home, and lay down without eating because I had gone way the **** over-board. Not exactly the smartest thing in the world to do, but hey there really wasn t all that much information out there, and there certainly weren t any 300 pound monsters walking around. Back then if you were 260lbs you were a freak of nature and there were only a handful of guys in the country that were that size except powerlifters of course.

Next time we will continue with my training days at Mr. America s and how a tragic event in my life resulted in a 30 pound weight gain in less than 2 months! Drug free of course!


----------



## faultline

The Road Less Traveled Part 2 - Mr America's gym 1986

By Trevor Smith

Let s see where were we? Ah yes, Mr. America s gym circa 1986. During my 18 months of less than fruitful training, I was always amused by the fact that most of the "Big Boys" in the gym at that time were some of the biggest losers I had ever come across. Guys that I had thought were big in part because I was a young kid and in part because their egos were ****ing enormous, were, in retrospect, ****ing jokes. Years later I would run into some of them and while they stayed the same, I obviously did not and it kind of reminded me of the first time I went back to my elementary school as an adult. Just as I could not get over how small in stature some of my teachers were and how small the desks and tables were (because I remembered them as being GIANTS), I could not get over that I was actually impressed with the guys that were in the gym during my early days at Mr. America s. But that is neither here nor there. The whole point I am trying to make is that during that 18 month span, nobody and I mean nobody was there to help me. There were plenty of delusional egos, but that was about it. I remember going up to the counter and asking this jerk off by the name of Kenny (who was 3-4 years older than me, and juiced to the ****ing gills) if he had any suggestions for me to put on some size. Without so much as looking up at me he pointed to the cabinet that contained some MLO Milk and Egg protein powder and that was the extent of his interaction with me.

I, of course, checked off the "thingy-HEAD" box in my brain. Funny thing is, about a year or so after that event, this tool shed came up to me to congratulate me on putting on the size that I did. I again checked off the "thingy-HEAD" box in my brain because it showed me the type of person he was. I was not worth his efforts when I was a 185-pound kid looking for advice ..but when I was 235lbs. and the same size as him, I warranted the respect of him saying something to me. It was events like those that made me realize if I ever had the opportunity to help someone who was just starting out, achieve their goals a little faster, I would. I knew what it was like to have nobody to turn to and nobody willing to give me advice. I guess it was a good thing because it made me rather self-reliant and introspective. **** THEM ALL became my motto. I was going to do it by myself and more importantly I was going to do it harder and better and all without succumbing to the temptation of taking the easy path that this Kenny and the others took by hopping on the sauce at an age when their body was producing more than enough testosterone on it s own. No sir, I was going to do something that nobody ever took the time to do, I was going to maximize my natural potential before ever even considering playing around with gear.

Thus, began my quest. It was 1987 at this point, my senior year of high school. At the start of football season I weighed in at 196lbs. at a height of 6 1" and I was 17 years old. I was still over training and more importantly under eating. During this time I was consumed with getting a football scholarship, yet all the while I dreamed about being able to pursue bodybuilding on a full time basis. As anyone who plays football knows, you only get about 6 months out of each year to devote to serious training and that is assuming you don t get any injuries. So even back then I knew where my heart lay. But, I was stupidly playing to the wishes of other people and succumbing to the pressure. Football was a good thing, an honorable thing, something you could be proud of in the world I lived in. Where as bodybuilding was looked at as a joke and just for guys that "took lots of steroids". This always bothered me, but hey I was a young kid and it would only be a few more years before I broke free of other peoples desires and spent time doing what I wanted to do and loved.

Got sidetracked a little bit there. O.K., so it is the late fall of 1987 and football season is coming to a close and wrestling season is about to begin. My buddy Mike was projected to win the state championships that year in the heavyweight division and needed someone strong to work out with. I always wanted to go out for wrestling and figured why not give it a try. Turns out it was something I wished I would have started sooner because I was a bit of a natural at the whole grappling game. However that is another story, the point I am making here is that I was immersed in another full time exhaustive sport for 3 months that was not conducive to the bodybuilding life-style. I still wasn t eating anywhere near much as what I needed to be eating and still over-training to a great extent.

As the wrestling season started to come to a close in the early winter of 1988, my family was faced with a great tragedy. Five years earlier, my Aunt Kathy, who was full of zest and full of life and always one my favorite people, aside from being my mom s best friend and sister, was diagnosed with stomach cancer. After 3 years of intensive ChemoTherapy, she had gone into remission, at least so we thought. It basically came out after she died that she was given only a couple of more years to live back in 1986 when she said her cancer was gone and this brought us to January 1988.

Everything seemed to be fine with my Aunt and then all of a sudden she was in dire straits. Of course I now realize that the "all of a sudden" was merely her being strong and not showing the pain she had been in on a constant basis for the past year or so. All along she knew what nobody else knew, that she was dying.

I remember being awoken one night at about 11:00pm and told by my father and brother that we were going to have to go up to my Grandmothers house (where my Aunt Kathy had been moved to when her condition worsened) to join the rest of our extended family in saying goodbye to her. The truth was cold and emotionless, I was going to have to go and say goodbye to a woman that I had known and loved all my life. I was going to have to watch as her once strong body and spirit (now an 80lb. shell of itself) slowly and painfully drifted into deaths cold hands, never to utter another kind word of support to me and never again to come to my defence when my mother and father were being a bit to heavy handed in their disciplinary beliefs with me.

She was the one relative of mine that always believed in what I was doing and thought my love of bodybuilding was the greatest thing in the world even when everyone else though it was nothing more than an adolescent pipe dream.

I can recall how I went up to the couch that she lay dying on and leaned over to give her a final kiss and say goodbye. I tried to be strong and talk about my future plans, but it was of no use. She was too weak to lift her head up and too weak to put her arms around me. I lost it. I have little problem with the entire issue of death, but to watch someone who was so strong be stripped of all that they were and lay in an almost skeletonized state before my very eyes with each gasping breath bringing them one step closer to death was very hard for me to take. I wanted to take away her pain, but I knew I couldn t. My mother stayed by her side and she died several hours later. I never cried for her again, for I knew her suffering was over. Even at her wake and funeral when people were in such drastic states of hysteria and pain, I was emotionless. I knew she was in a better place and I knew her suffering was over. I was not going to cry for my loss or for anyone elses loss because that would be selfish. She went through hell and back again and I was glad her journey of torture was over. However, the one thing that I did do, was promise myself that I would make her proud. It became almost an obsession. I was not going to let her down and I was going to prove to everyone that her unwavering belief in my love for bodybuilding was not for nothing!

I can remember sitting in the funeral home with my freshly purchased copy of Arnold s Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding. All my other relatives thought is was disrespectful and tasteless, but I knew it was what my Aunt would have wanted; for me to use her death as a pillar on which to devote myself to my dream. From that day forward that book had become my bible. I read every page over and over again. More importantly I payed strict attention to the section on diet and gaining weight and it was that day in the funeral home that I made a promise to both my deceased Aunt and myself that I was going to get super focused with my diet and training. The first step in that focus was to put on some much needed weight and to do that I had to start getting structured and to start eating. When I had first started lifting weights, one of the police officers that worked under my father had given him a bunch of old Flex magazines to give to me. I was mesmorized by them, and in particular one issue.

There was a small article in this particluar issue on an up and coming teen sensation named Shane DiMora. Some of you may recall Shane as I believe he was the youngest man ever to turn pro at the age of 19. But this article was written a few years before he turned pro. I think he was 16 at the time it was written and I remember seeing his picture standing next to Cory Everson and I was shocked. At age 16 he was 202lbs. (he was only 5 3") and his thickness was astounding. That image always stuck in my mind, so when I made the pact with myself to get serious and start putting on size, I dug up that old picture of Shane Dimora and cut it out. I pasted it to my wall. I decided I was going to be proportionally as big or bigger than that little freak Shane DiMora and that meant I needed to reach a weight of 230lbs. since I was 6 1".

I marked off on the calander when I would accomplish this by. It was the beginning of February, one week after my Aunt Kathy s death and I was giving myself until June 15th of 1988 to achieve my goal. I was 194lbs. (two pounds lighter than when I started my senior year of High School) and had just 4 months to put on a solid 36lbs. For the first time in my life everything was crystal clear. I had a clear purpose, a path that I needed to adhere to and one that I would travel all alone, and that is what I liked about it the most.

Next time we will pick up where I left off and discuss what it was that I did during that 4 months, the things I encountered along the way and whether or not I was able to achieve my goal.


----------



## faultline

The Road Less Traveled Part 3 - Mr America's gym 1986

By Trevor Smith

So I made my pact and now I had four months to get the job down. Little did I know it would be a lot easier than I thought! You have to understand that at this point in my life, I was still under the delusion that one could achieve the kind of physiques that you saw in the bodybuilding magazines without steroids. Hard work was all I thought I needed. The mountain of mis-information that was around about steroids was enough to fill the ****ing Grand Canyon. So things like: "steroids really don t work, they re just dangerous and will get you sick" and "all steroids do is help you achieve the physique at a faster rate" so on and so forth. I didn t know any better. I knew steroids worked, and knew they worked big time just from watching the guys in the gym, but I honestly thought you didn t need them. Turns out I was both right and wrong, but my blind faith was a massive blessing because I never had the least bit of doubt on what I could achieve without the use of drugs. I pulled out the training routine that was briefly outlined in Arnold s Encyclopedia of Modern Bodybuilding and put it together with the one I had been following. Basically that meant scaling back the number of sets I was doing and therefor getting more rest. I began my new routine, but more importantly I began my new focus and new eating pattern. I became religious in achieving my goal. This meant continual feeding, and for the first time in my life I actually did so. Young kids are funny. They think they are eating a lot if they eat a lot at one sitting. They don t factor into account that they don t have another crumb of food for 4 hours, but they think because they ate 6 slices of pizza that they eat a lot. Then they wonder: "How come I can t gain any weight?" My answer is always the same: "You may think your eating a lot, but you are not! A starving dog could probably eat half of a ****ing dead cow in one sitting, but that don t mean it s gonna gain a massive amount of weight from that one meal!" And that is what has to be done, continual gorging! Stretching the stomach wall by stuffing yourself with so much food that you feel sick. After a few weeks of this, you will be able to utilize more and more food, will have a bigger and bigger capacity to eat and therefor be able to take in a greater amount of calories and nutrition. Now at age 17, my metabolism was a ****ing blast furnace, as it is for all kids at this age who are not obese and who are very active. My concern, was simply to get in a high amount of nutrients and more importantly calories. 6000 calories per day to be exact, and that is what I did every day for the 4 months. Because my metabolism was so high, there was no concern for counting fat content in my diet (although I was not cramming donuts and cookies down my throat). My calories came from lots of red meat and lots of dairy products and lots of fruit juice. Typically I would wake in the morning and eat 6 whole eggs with a buttered bagel along with 2 glasses of whole milk. Then I would go off to school. My schedule in my senior year of high school permitted me to go home again at around 10:30am because I had a free period. So, everyday, I would come home for 40 minutes and consume 4 glasses of whole milk and a bagel with 6 slices of american cheese and a healthy smearing of cream cheese. Back to school I went and would eat again around 12:30 in the cafeteria with my buddy. I would get a double lunch of either pizza or hamburgers with 4 glasses of whole milk. Then I would go home after my classes were done, which was around 1:30, and I would have a half pound of ground beef along with a few glasses of apple juice or fruit punch or iced tea. After I digested and relaxed a bit, I would go to the gym and train. Just the basics: Incline presses, flat dumbbell presses, standing military presses, curls, squats, leg presses, hack squats, calf raises, tricep extensions, etc. I went as heavy as I could and kept the reps in the 6-8 range. Within a few weeks, sh*t started changing. I remember going to my family doctor for a check up and when I got on the scale which was the first time I was on a scale since February, I was 214lbs! I had gained 20lbs. in four weeks and I didn t even realize I did. This did nothing but fuel my motivation even further. Now I was pumped. My bodyfat was staying the same, but I was just filling out, literally exploding! My XL T-shirts which fit comfortably and roomy were now getting tighter and tighter. Another month went by and I was up another 10 pounds. At this point, I started to feel the ramifications of achieving your goals: Jealousy! I began to hear whispers of "He uses steroids, there is no way he could get that big that fast!" or "He s on something, I know it for sure!" I was amazed and hurt at the same time. It really bothered me that people thought I was using gear. I was dead set against using steroids at the time and here I was busting my ass, training and eating like a man possessed, and people were sh*tting on it and trying to take my achievements away by crediting steroid use. Around the middle of May, I was 230lbs. and now everywhere I went I would hear the rumors about how much steroids I took. It really made me angry and sick. I guess I should have taken it as a compliment, but I did not. What really started to bother me was when I was in one of my classes and the teacher said in front of the whole class "stop popping those pills Trevor". I was totally ****ing shocked. I asked him to repeat himself and he did, but he tried to make it like he was joking with me, but the damage was already done. Now I had another 30 people who were convinced I was a "Roid Head" as they so aptly put it. I would hear stories about people telling other people that they saw me go into the locker room at Mr. America s and get "shot up" by the owner, or that they saw me buying steroids from one of the guys in the gym. Complete and total fabrications every ****ing one of those stories, and I was just amazed that people would have so little going on in their lives that they would completely make up a total lie to try and tarnish my achievements. To this very day, if you spoke with people who were in my graduating class you would have a great number of them tell you that I used steroids way back then and they would "Know it for a fact!" As much as this bothered the sh*t out of me, it was nothing compared to what I felt when I found out my really close friends were telling people that "I had to be using something." That really hurt. These were people who witnessed day in and day out what I was doing and putting myself through yet they not only believed the rumors other people were spreading about me, they were confirming them to these ****ing idiots! Of course, they denied saying anything, but I found out from people I knew and trusted and who were older, that they did, in fact, say those things. I guess that is the price one has to pay for any type of success. There will always be someone there waiting to kick you down. It is a rare person that chooses to build themselves up so they achieve more, most people spend their lives tearing others down so they can appear to be higher up. In any event, it was now June 15th. I had already achieved my goal, so stepping on the scale was only a formality, but it was a fun one. When I got on the scale, it read 237lbs.! I had gained nearly 45lbs. in four months. Regardless of what others were saying I was very happy with what I achieved. And like a true bodybuilder all I wanted to do, was see the scale jump even higher. Now as I look back, the reason why I was able to gain so much size and weight in such a short time without any drugs was simple: For two years I was over-training and under-eating, and once I started feeding my system , getting adequate calories to grow and getting adequate rest, I rebounded like a bodybuilder after a competition. The size I gained was size that I would have had spread out over the past year and a half had I eaten sufficient nutrients and calories. Interestingly enough, my "friend" who I found out was telling everyone that I was using steroids, tried to convince me that it would me smarter to go into college football camp not weighing more than 230lbs. His exact words were: "Trevor, 230lbs. is more than enough for you to weigh as a freshman college football player." I immediately told him "Yeah, but 240lbs. would be even better!" Of course, at the same time he was asking me for all my "secrets" so that he could put on size. That kind of put a kink in our friendship for a good 4 years. We were still friendly, but not the same. Eventually though, after we graduated college and were both a lot more mature, we got close again. After I reached my goal, I began to realize that I could excel in bodybuilding or anything for that matter if I just focused. Nothing was going to stop me. Before that point I thought 250lbs. was the heaviest weight in the world and certainly never envisioned myself at that weight. Now I had my mind set on just growing, growing and growing. I had no idea where the train was going, and I did not care, I was loving the sh*t out of the ride. One month later I flew down to the University of Central Florida, to fulfill everyone else's expectation of playing college football. Even so, I was already obsessed with bodybuilding and spent every free moment reading everything I could on it. I knew it was only a matter of time before I pursued it full time, but that is another story for another time. If you take away anything from this article I hope that it is above all else, human will is the most powerful tool at your finger tips. Steroids work yes, as does proper nutrition, training and rest, but without the will to walk the path and it can be a very solitary and lonely path all the drugs, training and food in the world won t do a d**n thing to get you where you want to go. Stay Focused!


----------



## mark_star

excellent find, thanks for sharing


----------



## jimmywst

Nice find @faultline

Worth resurrecting the cheese thread for


----------



## aad123

I'm off to raid the fridge. All that reading has made me hungry.


----------



## AAlan

Nice find mate. Enjoyed reading that.


----------



## jimmywst

goldenballs23 said:


> Thanks for posting, good read. sensing a pattern.
> 
> @aad123 @jimmywst @AAlan @mark_star @goldenballs23


YOU RANG....


----------



## mark_star

goldenballs23 said:


> Thanks for posting, good read. sensing a pattern.
> 
> @aad123 @jimmywst @AAlan @mark_star @goldenballs23


bing bong, mark calling


----------



## faultline

@mygym,mytemple and @Si Train you boys might fancy a read of this too, scroll up a few posts to part 1


----------



## aad123

I'm late as usual. Been reading a bit on training with different techniques today. Some interesting stuff on speed squats, box jumps and 7 second pause squats, might have a play with these tomorrow after my working sets. Tried to find some info on the cube training method but there isn't a great deal of info out there.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I'm late as usual. Been reading a bit on training with different techniques today. Some interesting stuff on speed squats, box jumps and 7 second pause squats, might have a play with these tomorrow after my working sets. Tried to find some info on the cube training method but there isn't a great deal of info out there.


 @robc1985 is your man for cube training I do believe


----------



## faultline

Jimmyf put the basics of it on the other forum in robs journal I believe


----------



## faultline

I've been looking alot into old school/70's training, not so much the 3 hr sessions every day etc but the other principles including full body 3x a week working each body part 2x

Lots of good stuff from the 'classic' era, that's how I came across that article.

Everything is more simple, diets are red meat and eggs, training is lift heavy compounds for reps, philosophy is shut up and squat....

I like taking things back to basics every now and then and that article is inspiring me to stop over analysing things


----------



## jimmywst

Raw lifting mate.....


----------



## aad123

The training and diet from back then was very simple and it worked, producing some amazing physiques which I personally prefer to the modern bodybuilders.


----------



## faultline

Yes totally agree, the look back then was immense.

And reading that article I posted was a good insight into how the old school used to train/eat.

There was no worrying about what kind of grip you used on the bar or what variation of a certain exercise you did, you just went in and lifted.

No excuses, no obstacles.

One thing I've noticed is alot of them, even some pros, done full body rather than splits.

There's a good one I've read about where you work each body part twice a week over 3 sessions using Fullbody.

Might give it a crack


----------



## aad123

I favour a mix of the old and the new. Take the best of what's gone before and mix it with modern knowledge and your into a winner. The difficult part is putting all together and finding what works for you.


----------



## faultline

Aad and Jim, it might be easier to tag people in here, get numbers who's involved then set up a new thread/journal

@AAlan @Si Train @monkeyskeleton @mark_star @goldenballs23

Add people I've forgot boys


----------



## faultline

Just seen your thread aad, can tag the ones I've put in there


----------



## 25434

faultline said:


> Aad and Jim, it might be easier to tag people in here, get numbers who's involved then set up a new thread/journal
> 
> @AAlan @Si Train @monkeyskeleton @mark_star @goldenballs23
> 
> Add people I've forgot boys


 :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

Flubs said:


> :whistling:


.....how could anyone possibly forget you


----------



## faultline

Flubs said:


> :whistling:


Your tagged in the other thread, werent sure you was natty..... :whistling:


----------



## DigIt

Revive? 

Hola compardres!


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> Revive?
> 
> Hola compardres!


Revive! It's been dead 5months lol.


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Revive! It's been dead 5months lol.


Let's pump some fresh cells and get it back into working gear then eh?

How are you mate? been a while! You been training your way ti Mr. Olympia yet?


----------



## jimmywst

DigIt said:


> Let's pump some fresh cells and get it back into working gear then eh?
> 
> How are you mate? been a while! You been training your way ti Mr. Olympia yet?


Haha we can try.

Still doing the strength training mate though it's suffered it's highs and lows as these things go.

Currently a bicep boy .... Well the next 3-4weeks anyway.

How's things your end?


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Haha we can try.
> 
> Still doing the strength training mate though it's suffered it's highs and lows as these things go.
> 
> Currently a bicep boy .... Well the next 3-4weeks anyway.
> 
> How's things your end?


Well if there were no lows, how could there be highs?  all will come in time with consistency pal. But eh, bicep bicep boy...? Please elaborate lol

Not too bad mate, currently suffering from a throat infection but I got my act together after I had my summer fun time. Lifts are back on track (though on hold for the time being since I can barely stomach a meal). The motivation is there though.

Just can't wait to watch the lifts go up and up...new journal up btw, you got a new one yourself?


----------



## jimmywst

Mate sorry to hear your suffering again ... You will soon shake it and get back under the iron.

By bicep boy I mean I'm nursing tendinitis so squats and deads are off the menu .... When in doubt BENCH! which I suck at so using my rehab time working on that..... Hopefully.


----------



## aad123

Hello, good evening and welcome back.

Lets make this thread great again...


----------



## DigIt

jimmywst said:


> Mate sorry to hear your suffering again ... You will soon shake it and get back under the iron.
> 
> By bicep boy I mean I'm nursing tendinitis so squats and deads are off the menu .... When in doubt BENCH! which I suck at so using my rehab time working on that..... Hopefully.







You can't always lift what you want... :laugh:

Hope it heals up well mate, you been to physio for it?


----------



## aad123

There's no cure for old age......


----------



## DigIt

aad123 said:


> There's no cure for old age......


Steroids. Lol


----------



## jimmywst

Won't tolerate that kinda language in here! Lol.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Won't tolerate that kinda language in here! Lol.


I'm sorry I wont be using the word "old" again.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys just caught the re-start of this thread. Count me in 

Is it just general chat etc?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys just caught the re-start of this thread. Count me in
> 
> Is it just general chat etc?


inane rambling is the order of the day


----------



## andyhuggins

Do any of you guys compete?


----------



## mark_star

i'm planning to next june


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> i'm planning to next june


Which fed mate?


----------



## mark_star

i believe it's nabba, TBH chose it because it's local


----------



## andyhuggins

Are you doing the classic class then?


----------



## mark_star

they call it the Masters over 50, i believe and I'll just be in that age group, jeez what an old fogie


----------



## andyhuggins

Same class as me then mate. Foggies 2gether


----------



## mark_star

haha it comes to us all eh


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh it sure does. is this your first comp?


----------



## mark_star

yes mate, I think it's a case of let's try something I've never done before. So are you still competing


----------



## andyhuggins

OH yeah. I am thinking off doing another one next year for sure. I compete in the natty feds though.


----------



## mark_star

that's cool. I'm looking forward to the whole prep thing, will be a real journey, never been anywhere near that condition before so will have lots to learn


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> that's cool. I'm looking forward to the whole prep thing, will be a real journey, never been anywhere near that condition before so will have lots to learn


It is a great experience mate to be sure. How long are you looking to cut for?

In my avi I was just going into a show.


----------



## mark_star

i think 16 weeks with my level of bf, want to be able to not too agressively


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> i think 16 weeks with my level of bf, want to be able to not too agressively


What is your BF?

You need to come in as ripped as you can.


----------



## mark_star

must admit i dont know, but it is coming down slowly. I find it quite daunting how much I have to lose


----------



## andyhuggins

What ever you think you have to loose double it and you will be comp ready.


----------



## mark_star

great advice, I'll remember that


----------



## andyhuggins

You also need to be thinking of a routine and what music you will be using.


----------



## mark_star

oh god i know, need to start getting my head round that


----------



## andyhuggins

Also at a certain point stop doing the compulseries in the mirror and just feel them.


----------



## mark_star

thats something i'm only just starting to think about, really dont have any idea on music. Done compulsories a few times, think i need to start practicing them a bit more


----------



## andyhuggins

The more you do them the better. Don't leave them to the last thing.

They should make you feel like you have done a cardio session.


----------



## mark_star

i've watched some tutorials and hell, they were knackered after doing them, you're right I need to get into the swing of doing them


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh yeah mate. start now for sure.

The more you do them the more natural they become, and that is what you want.


----------



## mark_star

sold, I'm going to start them.

Thanks for the chat Andy, time for me to get some kip. You've been more than helpful, great to have a worthwhile discussion on here


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> sold, I'm going to start them.
> 
> Thanks for the chat Andy, time for me to get some kip. You've been more than helpful, great to have a worthwhile discussion on here


Hey mate no probs anytime.

I will be back on monday. So chat away


----------



## DigIt

I believe that revive was a success 

general chat, banter, links to threads/articles of interesting stuff re. training and other info we can add...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys, Did you all have a good day?


----------



## andyhuggins

So did you guys have a good weekend?


----------



## mark_star

I had a very good weekend thanks, lay in Sunday, fried brekkie, cinema afternoon (hunger games), laze in front of the telly in the evening :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

So what has been happening with you guys?


----------



## DigIt

Well I've been hell-bent sick lately, not able to train. Constant coughing to the point where I throw up and can barely stomach solid food.

Of course my solution is to get as many calories in as possible, then hit the rum & diazepam. Think I'll be grand by monday.

How've you been Andy? You got a journal up btw mate?


----------



## DigIt

mark_star said:


> I had a very good weekend thanks, lay in Sunday, fried brekkie, cinema afternoon (hunger games), laze in front of the telly in the evening :thumb:


What was it like? I thought the first one was pish poor. American version of Battle Royale (which is a really good film)


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I am still on my feet and fighting mate. Since a lot of **** went down recently.

Journal soon i hope as i am looking to do another comp next year.


----------



## DigIt

I'd be interested in reading a natties comp journal! Def have to get one up if you are competing mate. It'd be a great read for leading up to and especially the almighty cut


----------



## andyhuggins

Well I will do my best to get it posted mate once things get sorted.

got a while before the comp prep starts full on


----------



## DigIt

When's it being held mate?

Good luck btw :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

around july mate I think. It is yet to be confirmed though.

Thanks mate


----------



## mark_star

DigIt said:


> What was it like? I thought the first one was pish poor. American version of Battle Royale (which is a really good film)


i really enjoyed it, have to say enjoyed the 1st one too so maybe it's just not your thing


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am still on my feet and fighting mate. Since a lot of **** went down recently.
> 
> Journal soon i hope as i am looking to do another comp next year.


would be really good to see you do a journal Andy, will be very interested to read it


----------



## aad123

I agree with the above comments. It would be nice to see how a natural competitor goes about getting comp ready. There are plenty of journals by users but they dont really relate to how us natural trainer would do things. Keep us posted.


----------



## andyhuggins

So guys the weekend starts here 

So what have you all got planned


----------



## mark_star

i've got work tomorrow and out with my daughter on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy Sunday mate


----------



## aad123

Tomorrow is my busy day. I have to take the boys swimming, then to guitar lessons then off out to do the food shopping followed by my week end cooking session.

Sunday however will be a day of resting and eating. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like a packed weekend mate.


----------



## aad123

Saturdays are always hectic in our house. I leave the house at 10am and don't get to sit down until gone 7pm. That's why I need to be on top of my food and have my meals ready to grab and eat on the go.


----------



## andyhuggins

good to see you have them planned and ready to go mate


----------



## Guest

Does natty mean , pending or something else


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Does natty mean , pending or something else


Whatever you want it to mean.


----------



## Guest

I'll funking ignore the thread title then 

Anyways it's still in me draw


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> I'll funking ignore the thread title then
> 
> Anyways it's still in me draw


Natty can come in many forms. Just put it in your top draw and mull it over :lol:


----------



## Guest

Well I wouldn't do it justice, if I whacked it in me thigh, just yet....


----------



## andyhuggins

That about says it all. 

Whack it in my thigh :lol:


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> That about says it all.
> 
> Whack it in my thigh :lol:


Aye the eloquence of the English language.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Aye the eloquence of the English language.


As said by you mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Aye are you a northerner then  :lol:


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Aye are you a northerner then  :lol:


Get ****ed


----------



## andyhuggins

Why say AYE then? Are you sure you have no northern roots?


----------



## Guest

I say **** a lot, don't mean I got 1 .


----------



## andyhuggins

**** meaning?


----------



## Guest

C.u.?.t


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> C.u.?.t


Nope still not quite got it :lol:


----------



## Guest

What a ****ing day


----------



## andyhuggins

How are we all today? Good I hope.


----------



## DigIt

andyhuggins said:


> How are we all today? Good I hope.


Better. Somehow I managed to hit some PBs with a diet loaded with alcohol and diazepam lol.

Still got a nasty chest infection but getting better as I say.

Yourself, hows training coming?


----------



## DazUKM

tkd67 said:


> What a ****ing day


tkd banned as well! Bloody hell


----------



## DazUKM

They dropping like flys


----------



## andyhuggins

DigIt said:


> Better. Somehow I managed to hit some PBs with a diet loaded with alcohol and diazepam lol.
> 
> Still got a nasty chest infection but getting better as I say.
> 
> Yourself, hows training coming?


yeah all is good at the moment mate


----------



## andyhuggins

DazUKM said:


> tkd banned as well! Bloody hell


He was on a suicide mission tbf.


----------



## aad123

All is good at this end, weight up 9lb in 7 weeks and strength increasing every workout. Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> All is good at this end, weight up 9lb in 7 weeks and strength increasing every workout. Can't ask for more than that.


Good progress mate.


----------



## aad123

Things have gone well this year. I started out at 12 stone 2lb and I'm currently 14 stone 2. No where near as lean but you don't build muscle on a diet.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

aad123 said:


> Things have gone well this year. I started out at 12 stone 2lb and I'm currently 14 stone 2. No where near as lean but you don't build muscle on a diet.


Fantastic work mate, I think my biggest problem (if I'm honest) is fear of getting fat, not being fat is the only thing my skinny body has had going for it! Lol So after 7 years and no change in weight, I'm planning to eat for growth, fat be damned! To a point at least, going to post my proper plan in my journal today!


----------



## aad123

I was the same myself but after treading water for a long time I just thought to myself I could either stay the same for another few years or take the plunge and put some serious weight on and worry about the fat when it comes time to cut. I'm obviously being careful with what I eat to keep fat gains to a minimum but even with the best diet in the world you are going to gain fat when bulking.


----------



## DigIt

Monkey skeleton said:


> Fantastic work mate, I think my biggest problem (if I'm honest) is fear of getting fat, not being fat is the only thing my skinny body has had going for it! Lol So after 7 years and no change in weight, I'm planning to eat for growth, fat be damned! To a point at least, going to post my proper plan in my journal today!


Mate it comes with it. Inevitable. My jeans/shirts get tighter, look more plumper and my face swells out when I'm getting stronger but it's all worth it. Can always do a cut when I want.

It's ten times worse when you've already been pretty lean and have to look at yourself with 20%+ BF in the mirror lol but the +2.5kgs every sesh makes it worth it


----------



## Monkey skeleton

You're quite right chaps, I've just got to bite the bullet and do it. I'm thinking of trying to add a stone (6kg I think) over the next 4-6 months and then deciding whether to cut or continue. What do you think?


----------



## mark_star

i think that's perfect, get in there and go for it, the only way you'll achieve it is by starting


----------



## aad123

DigIt said:


> Mate it comes with it. Inevitable. My jeans/shirts get tighter, look more plumper and my face swells out when I'm getting stronger but it's all worth it. Can always do a cut when I want.
> 
> It's ten times worse when you've already been pretty lean and have to look at yourself with 20%+ BF in the mirror lol but the +2.5kgs every sesh makes it worth it


Totally agree.

I was talking to a lad in the gym who is the current world champ at 80kg for bench press and he has said that the only way he can improve on his lifts is to add more muscle, which means adding fat at the same time. The two go hand in hand and as @DigIt rightly said you can always cut if the fat gets too bad.

6kg in 6 months is a good plan and if you get your diet spot on fat gains will be minimal.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys. How was your week?


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys. How was your week?


Another week of solid training and good diet. Awaiting my new training and diet to be e-mailed to me ready to start the next phase of my training.

How have you been.


----------



## andyhuggins

I have been good mate.

Had an awesome leg session with an old training partner today. OMG had to get the wife to drive home as my legs were shacking :lol:


----------



## aad123

I know that feeling well. I used to ride to the gym and it was always fun riding home after a leg session.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah got to the car and the legs went. I know in the morning it will be fun. Taking the g-daughter to the local fun house tomorrow. That will be fun :lol:


----------



## aad123

Granddaughter ?? Are you another old timer like me and Mark ? Judging by your AVI I had you down as a young man.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Granddaughter ?? Are you another old timer like me and Mark ? Judging by your AVI I had you down as a young man.


G-daughter oh yeah :thumb:

How old are you then mate? Thought you were a nipper.

what's the t-shirt badge?

I am 51 far from a young man :lol:


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> G-daughter oh yeah :thumb:
> 
> How old are you then mate? Thought you were a nipper.
> 
> what's the t-shirt badge?
> 
> I am 51 far from a young man :lol:


I'm a few days off my 39th b'day so still some life left in the old dog yet.

The t-shirt is from SolidCecil who is my PT and the logo is Team Solid which is the name all of his clients on here go by. I've been working with him for a few months now and things are going well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Is there a thread for Team Solid?


----------



## aad123

There is a section for Team Solid if you search, there is also a private members board. Quite a few people on here are with him.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate. Just found it :thumb:


----------



## aad123

Have you ever worked with a PT ?


----------



## andyhuggins

once a few years back.

Looking to find another one for my next comp.

looks interesting.


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> once a few years back.
> 
> Looking to find another one for my next comp.
> 
> looks interesting.


If you contact @solidcecil don't forget to mention I recommended you so I get a discount.  :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

How goes it guys?


----------



## aad123

Just sitting watching X-factor with the kids. Had a nice easy day today.


----------



## andyhuggins

I am sat here nursing ny legs after yesterdays session :lol:


----------



## aad123

I've got legs tomorrow myself so I'm sure I will be in the same position come Tuesday. I have reintroduced squats into the routine so it should be fun, fun ,fun. Also start my new diet tomorrow to get me back on track as the waist-line has gotten a bit out of hand.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I've got legs tomorrow myself so I'm sure I will be in the same position come Tuesday. I have reintroduced squats into the routine so it should be fun, fun ,fun. Also start my new diet tomorrow to get me back on track as the waist-line has gotten a bit out of hand.


Hope you enjoy the leg session mate 

Is that front or back squats?

What diet you going for?


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoy the leg session mate
> 
> Is that front or back squats?
> 
> What diet you going for?


I will be doing back squats for this phase of training.

The diet is designed to lower my body fat or at least keep it from getting any higher. The only real change is the slight reduction in carbs. I haven't worked out the macros, I leave that for SC as I trust his judgment.

Counting down to leg session.......


----------



## andyhuggins

How are we all?


----------



## aad123

Well its Monday and that means only one thing. LEGS.

Just finished a really tough but enjoyable session. The kind of session that makes you realise why we do it. I wont be so positive when I cant walk tomorrow but for now the world is good again.

How are you going ?

Any sign of a journal yet ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you live in a bungalow :lol:


----------



## aad123

No such luck. I have two flights of stairs to get up. I will be doing the toddler hands and knees walk on my way to bed. TBH going up isn't that bad its the coming down that's hard, you just kind of flop down the steps. Well I do anyway.


----------



## andyhuggins

I feel your pain mate


----------



## aad123

We know we love it.

Just eating my supper then its time to face the stairs. Might sleep on the sofa as I can't be bothered to move.


----------



## andyhuggins

Man up you wimp.

As you said it's the coming down :lol:


----------



## aad123

200g of lean mince, 1 large sweet potato and a heap of veg all gone so now its time for sleep. Good night one and all.


----------



## andyhuggins

So what is going on then guys?


----------



## aad123

recovering from a night out. Never again.


----------



## faultline

Still! U off work for Xmas now?


----------



## aad123

No I'm sat at my desk eating my lunch. I finish at 5pm today then I'm off till Jann 2nd.

Stomach is still a bit dodgy but I havent eaten a lot over the week end so prob just hunger. Check you journal, I have an idea in mind.


----------



## johnnya

Happy Christmas my natty friend's and stay strong through the newyear:beer:


----------



## aad123

The fun is almost over now, back on the diet tomorrow.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

A week today since I last trained, why does it feel sooooo long??? Hopefully getting back to it on Monday. Anyone else going stir crazy? Lol


----------



## johnnya

Monkey skeleton said:


> A week today since I last trained, why does it feel sooooo long??? Hopefully getting back to it on Monday. Anyone else going stir crazy? Lol


no lucky enough i still had a 20yr old wieder serpent and an old bench in the garage so have been using those only missed one day (yesterday) gives me head peace for an hour while the kids are playing :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Decided to take a rest and let the csn recover. So last time i trained was xmas eve so will start again new years eve. probably just do some ssc.


----------



## aad123

I haven't trained since the 19th but would like to get a session in Sunday morning. Was going to go tonight but a short shopping trip turned into a VERY long one. Only just finished dinner so decided to give it a miss.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I haven't trained since the 19th but would like to get a session in Sunday morning. Was going to go tonight but a short shopping trip turned into a VERY long one. Only just finished dinner so decided to give it a miss.


Why not do a full body workout on sunday?


----------



## aad123

That's the plan Andy. Squats, deadlifts, OHP, bench and rows. Nice and simple, just like me.


----------



## andyhuggins

You ain't simple mate.

That is a great session for a one off blast


----------



## aad123

I'm thinking 3 sets of 15 on each just to get the blood pumping again. If I have the time and energy I may throw in some arm work.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds good to me mate. Keep the rest periods below 90 secs. Good to go :thumb:


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds good to me mate. Keep the rest periods below 90 secs. Good to go :thumb:


I normally keep the rest periods short, lungs willing that is.


----------



## andyhuggins

If you have time forget the arm work. Put in some calf work.


----------



## aad123

andyhuggins said:


> If you have time forget the arm work. Put in some calf work.


Good idea.

With a little luck I will be off to the gym in an hour or so.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

andyhuggins said:


> If you have time forget the arm work. Put in some calf work.


I like to work isolation exercises in supersets or tri sets to save time. On my back squat days I finish with biceps, rear delts and calfs, just go from one to the other with no rest.

Had a good old school workout yesterday, collecting and splitting logs for the log burner, got a good sweat on.


----------



## aad123

Monkey skeleton said:


> I like to work isolation exercises in supersets or tri sets to save time. On my back squat days I finish with biceps, rear delts and calfs, just go from one to the other with no rest.
> 
> Had a good old school workout yesterday, collecting and splitting logs for the log burner, got a good sweat on.


A ROCKY workout. Shame there's no snow to go run through.

On Christmas day we went to a park near where we were staying and I spent about 40mins pushing the kids up and down a zip line. Worked off some of those Christmas calories for sure.


----------



## aad123

Full body workout done and I'm feeling it already. Arms and legs feel like lead and it was a tough workout but I feel better for getting it done.

Full body workout.

Every exercise 3 sets of 12 to 15.

Back Squats

Rack Pulls

Overhead Press

Bent Rows

Incline DB Press

Reverse Close Grip Pull-downs

Dips

Standing Calf Raise super set with Shrugs.

Not looking forward to tomorrows DOMS.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good looking session mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Happy new year fellow nattys


----------



## Monkey skeleton

andyhuggins said:


> Happy new year fellow nattys


A rather late "right back at ya"! And I hope everyone's had a pleasant festive period, I got a couple of sessions in last week, but can't wait to really get back in to it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Back to it no the 6th for me. looking forward to it.


----------



## aad123

I'm struggling to get back into things a little. Training is going well but still not getting the diet right consistently. I'm fine at work but come the weekend and I just get lazy and end up eating crap. I hope that once I'm back at work full time things will get better but at the moment its very hit and miss.

On the plus side as I said the training is good and I'm off to the gym shortly so once I have trained I will hopefully eat correctly for the rest of the day. Chest and triceps for me. Anyone else struggling ??? Please say yes so I don't feel like I'm the only one.


----------



## Keenam

aad123 said:


> I'm struggling to get back into things a little. Training is going well but still not getting the diet right consistently. I'm fine at work but come the weekend and I just get lazy and end up eating crap. I hope that once I'm back at work full time things will get better but at the moment its very hit and miss.
> 
> On the plus side as I said the training is good and I'm off to the gym shortly so once I have trained I will hopefully eat correctly for the rest of the day. Chest and triceps for me. Anyone else struggling ??? Please say yes so I don't feel like I'm the only one.


Not so much struggling as accepting the write off period over Christmas!

Back on it properly tomorrow. Have a killer week at work which as you say should mean diet is on point as I will prep most of food today!

Have used the 4 days I have had in the gym over the last 2 weeks to set baseline weights on new programme.


----------



## aad123

I enjoy the structure of work as we have set breaks so I know when I will be eating. I only take my food for the day and don't have any cash on me for the snack machine so I have no choice but to eat properly. Just done a big meat shop so I will be having a mega cooking session later this evening and then I will be good till Thursday. I struggle at the weekend, mainly Saturday because I'm out and about so much and its difficult to eat properly but I need to get a grip on the situation. That's my new years resolution "Eat better at the weekend".


----------



## DigIt

Failure to prepare is preparing to fail!

You'll only crave crap when it's in front of you & you haven't sustained your body with enough good foods.

Are you hitting all your meals? Can be hard but you can always pack a couple sandwhiches/chilli/chicken & mayo salad...or if you HAVE TO some protein bars lol


----------



## aad123

I just need to ensure my meals are cooked and ready in the fridge then I can just bang them in the microwave and eat which only takes a few mins. Its not unusual for me to go out of the house at 10am on sat morning and not get back in till 4pm. I do have a few pit stops along the way so this is when I will have to grab my food. I will see how this saturday goes.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

I have the same problem on the weekends, I usually top up my cal's with a shake, scoop of whey, 30g ground nuts and seeds, 60g of oats, and a pint of milk, comes to about 750cal's and is mostly whole food.


----------



## aad123

I'm doing well today with diet. Wife and kids just had apple strudel and custard whilst I enjoyed some white fish with salad and evoo :no: the things we do for vanity.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

aad123 said:


> I'm doing well today with diet. Wife and kids just had apple strudel and custard whilst I enjoyed some white fish with salad and evoo :no: the things we do for vanity.


You're a better man than I, I'd been on that strudel like an MP on an expenses form!


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I'm doing well today with diet. Wife and kids just had apple strudel and custard whilst I enjoyed some white fish with salad and evoo :no: the things we do for vanity.


Good will power mate


----------



## aad123

As I have always said, training is easy but diet is hard. Once I have reached my fat loss goal then I can relax a little.


----------



## andyhuggins

How is it going guys?


----------



## aad123

Just had a 16oz T-bone steak for dinner. Things are going great :thumb: but I might struggle with my supper.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Just had a 16oz T-bone steak for dinner. Things are going great :thumb: but I might struggle with my supper.


Is that with or without Tbol? :lol:


----------



## aad123

Without.

Am I even allowed to post in this thread anymore ???


----------



## andyhuggins

Without :lol:

You can post whatever you like.

Must be a different op posting about tbol using your name?


----------



## aad123

Its a fair cop. I can not deny it.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Its a fair cop. I can not deny it.


Fair play to you mate. I hope it goes well for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## faultline

You no longer natty aad? Never thought you would turn to the dark side, I didn't see anything in your journal about it, have you got another one set up?


----------



## aad123

As part of my cut I am running a small dose of oral tbol. I'm currently on 40mg a day but the side effects are not pleasant at all. Since starting I have had dizzy spells and stomach pains so I can say its not going quite as I expected. I have been told that this can happen and should pass within a week or so. I hope it does because I don't want to be feeling like this for too long. The idea behind the tbol is that it will prevent muscle breakdown during the cutting phase and allow me to keep all of my recent gains. A lot of people run it at a much higher dose but with the increased dose comes increased risk of problems so I'm quite happy to stay at the 40 to 60mg mark. I don't see this as a permanent thing for me but I just wanted to try it out once to see if it is as good as people say it is. At the moment I have seen no benefits at all and only had the negative side effects. If this is how most people feel on aas then its not going to be a lifestyle I choose but at least I can say I tried it for myself and reached my own conclusions.

I feel better now I have come clean. 

I have started a journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/254210-oral-tbol-cycle-log.html

Its intended to record all the highs and lows so others can see what they are in for if they choose to go down the same route.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> As part of my cut I am running a small dose of oral tbol. I'm currently on 40mg a day but the side effects are not pleasant at all. Since starting I have had dizzy spells and stomach pains so I can say its not going quite as I expected. I have been told that this can happen and should pass within a week or so. I hope it does because I don't want to be feeling like this for too long. The idea behind the tbol is that it will prevent muscle breakdown during the cutting phase and allow me to keep all of my recent gains. A lot of people run it at a much higher dose but with the increased dose comes increased risk of problems so I'm quite happy to stay at the 40 to 60mg mark. I don't see this as a permanent thing for me but I just wanted to try it out once to see if it is as good as people say it is. At the moment I have seen no benefits at all and only had the negative side effects. If this is how most people feel on aas then its not going to be a lifestyle I choose but at least I can say I tried it for myself and reached my own conclusions.
> 
> I feel better now I have come clean.
> 
> I have started a journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/254210-oral-tbol-cycle-log.html
> 
> Its intended to record all the highs and lows so others can see what they are in for if they choose to go down the same route.


Will you be keeping both journals going mate?


----------



## aad123

I will indeed be keeping them up to date. I have been a bit lax recently with one thing and another. The cycle log will be more of a record of how I'm feeling and what's happening to my body and my main journal will be a record of my training and progress.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like a good idea to be honest mate :thumb:


----------



## aad123

I want people to know the whole story on what taking aas involves and what effects it has, be it good or bad.


----------



## Monkey skeleton

aad123 said:


> I want people to know the whole story on what taking aas involves and what effects it has, be it good or bad.


Good luck with it mate, I'll follow with interest.


----------



## andyhuggins

How is it going guys?


----------



## aad123

I'm hungry. This cutting business is no fun at times. I must be strong !!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Trust you guys are all well?


----------



## aad123

Training hard as normal. How are you ?


----------



## andyhuggins

I am good thanks mate. Training is good at the moment. really enjoying it.


----------



## aad123

Are you competing this year ? If so how long do you take for prep and what do you change diet / training wise to get comp ready ?


----------



## faultline

Are you thinking of competing aad?


----------



## aad123

I don't think I have the mental ability to get in the shape these guys achieve. I'm far too lazy for a start. I admire anyone who has done it and it would be nice but unless I could give it 100% it wouldn't be fair to even try. Mind you if my current cut goes well who knows.


----------



## faultline

That's what I was going to ask you, does your mrs know about your cycle?

I know some people don't tell there other halfs as they get too much hassle, I know I would!


----------



## aad123

I haven't told her as she would just go crazy. Also as I am only using a very mild compount to retain muscle the results will not be as noticeable as if I was using some of the stronger products. The odd thing is that you can get hold of prohormones legally and some of them are far stronger and a lot more dammaging to the body than t-bol. My wife knows I am taking something but I have told her its a natural test booster, which it sort of is. She just leaves me to it now.


----------



## jimmywst

You turncoat !!


----------



## aad123

I thought you knew ???? To be honest I'm glad I did it as now I know what your body goes through and how it changes, for the better and worse. It was an experiment and now I have got it out of my system I don't think there will be a desire to do it again. I think with hard work, a very good diet and training I could get the same results but it would take a lot longer.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I thought you knew ???? To be honest I'm glad I did it as now I know what your body goes through and how it changes, for the better and worse. It was an experiment and now I have got it out of my system I don't think there will be a desire to do it again. I think with hard work, a very good diet and training I could get the same results but it would take a lot longer.


I didn't mate but I hardly blame you ... I've contemplated a few things recently to combat my old man aches and pains but like you say it's a natural curiosity.


----------



## aad123

It's like most things in life, you don't know until you try and once the seed is planted you tend to focus on it more and more. Since I finished my cycle I haven't had any huge desire to do it again and in my view although the results were very good they were unsustainable, plus the whole thing is blood expensive. I have now idea how these guys who run multiple compounds find the money to do it.


----------



## jimmywst

Don't get me wrong I find the whole subject fascinating although I do think it a bad move with my addictive personally lol


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I thought you knew ???? To be honest I'm glad I did it as now I know what your body goes through and how it changes, for the better and worse. It was an experiment and now I have got it out of my system I don't think there will be a desire to do it again. I think with hard work, a very good diet and training I could get the same results but it would take a lot longer.


Interesting post mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All


----------



## jimmywst

Good evening sir


----------



## andyhuggins

How are things with you mate?


----------



## jimmywst

Always rosy bud ... I apologise now if you scrolled through these pages. We turned my journal into a collective of stupidity . .. natty training and we'll more stupidity.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i realise that bud. Just thought I would check in with some fellow nattys tbh.


----------



## jimmywst

Well us natty lads have a lot to answer for mate.... that an accurate avi?


----------



## andyhuggins

Don't know why people seem to hate us tbh? It was a couple of years back, just cruising at the moment.


----------



## jimmywst

Ahh well mate you looked in ok shape

Lmao

Fair play to you mate ... I'm a strength grunt pure and simple I appreciate the time and dedication that goes into any kinda conditioning such as your good self ... I just lack the self discipline I won't lie.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate it can be hard at times. nothing wrong being a strength person imo.


----------



## jimmywst

I don't think it's a question of "hate" more a question of limits...

My limits become obvious via my training ... I eat more ... train harder ... I increase a lift by 2.5kg I'm happy

Granted I will never lift probably what I aspire to lift nor will I look how I aspire to look ... but that doesn't stop me chasing it.


----------



## andyhuggins

The thing is that you keep aspiring to them rather than giving up. The longer you have been training then the slower the progress if you know what i mean?


----------



## jimmywst

I do mate without doubt.

I just wake up knowing that tomorrow or next week .... next month ... whatever I will be stronger

It may be a few kg or even 2 rep ... A gain to me is a gain.

I dont expect huge weight increase ... end of a cyc if I crank out 5kg more then I'm happy.

I appreciate how and exactly the lads go about juicing ... and done right it's a proper science.

It's just not me.

Rather hang up my straps knowing I tried my best ... Make it or not.


----------



## andyhuggins

Agreed mate a gain is a gain be it weight or rep. I also have no issue with guys that are assisted as well. just not for me either.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed mate a gain is a gain be it weight or rep. I also have no issue with guys that are assisted as well. just not for me either.


Each to their own imo matey ... @aad123 summed it up nicely .... A d I won't lie I'm carrying a few knocks courtesy of a lifestyle choice that left me contemplating a PED cyc

End of the day. It's not me.


----------



## jimmywst

Thoughts lads


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i believe he did mate. Good for you mate. But people shouldn't be judged because they choose to use or not. So what is your goal at the moment mate?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah i believe he did mate. Good for you mate. But people shouldn't be judged because they choose to use or not. So what is your goal at the moment mate?


My goal is simple mate ... keep lifting ... keep tweaking macs .. above all keep enjoy myself.

I will get stronger ... I will surpass my expectations ... that's just a question of time nothing more.


----------



## jimmywst




----------



## andyhuggins

What is that mate?


----------



## jimmywst

It's an energy drink .... disguised as some sort of chocolate thingy ....

You seen the mac count on it ?


----------



## andyhuggins

may as well just take the sugar out of the bowl tbh. LOL


----------



## jimmywst

Glad I'm not the only one not buying the "spike" just bought a tin for £2 .... local PAYG is selling shakes that cone over the counter that taste suspiciously similar for £3.50


----------



## andyhuggins

£3.50 now that is some mark up. :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> £3.50 now that is some mark up. :lol:


Mate I'm in the wrong game

Circa Mr olympia machines 1986

But they have logs ; kegs , ropes and a car park


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry mate you have lost me there :confused1:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate you have lost me there :confused1:


Local gym that sells the suspicious shakes


----------



## andyhuggins

AHH sorry mate. Yeah a lot of hype going on really.


----------



## Guest

Word up. Come on Jimmy get you latest liftin stats up  . I havent been on hear long and I dont feel like reading the 100 odd pages.

I re started training 7 weeks ago after a 10 year lay off. I want to see where your at now mate.

I might start a log with my start lifts in their from a few weeks ago.

Not sure if people read them but its a good way of tracking progress withought little bits of paper.


----------



## jimmywst

dallas said:


> Word up. Come on Jimmy get you latest liftin stats up  . I havent been on hear long and I dont feel like reading the 100 odd pages.
> 
> I re started training 7 weeks ago after a 10 year lay off. I want to see where your at now mate.
> 
> I might start a log with my start lifts in their from a few weeks ago.
> 
> Not sure if people read them but its a good way of tracking progress withought little bits of paper.


Lmao.

Mate this is no longer my training journal but I will happily post my recent lifts.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> AHH sorry mate. Yeah a lot of hype going on really.


Hype sells ..... thats simple


----------



## andyhuggins

So are you bb, strong man or pl atm?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So are you bb, strong man or pl atm?


I'm wendlers 531 plus aesthetic isos


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I'm wendlers 531 plus aesthetic isos


How are you finding that for strength gains against 5x5?


----------



## jimmywst

Sounds stupid I.know bit it's little things

I've benched and pressed heavy and my.posterior delts leave me looking like I'm starting a fight walking to get a paper

Tris grew bis didn't .... loom like I'm constantly pushing my back together


----------



## andyhuggins

So why don't you prioritise back over chest if that is the case. But i know where you are coming from tbh.


----------



## Guest

jimmywst said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Mate this is no longer my training journal but I will happily post my recent lifts.


Go on then. I assume you have another journal then mate ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Welcome to the "natty" section mate.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So why don't you prioritise back over chest if that is the case. But i know where you are coming from tbh.


Stupid thing is I do ...straight off the bat I took to the dead lift

I just bench like a lass


----------



## Guest

Oh, is this the natty section ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like you put a lot more effort into pressing against pulling to me. That is why your chest and shoulders are overcoming your back.


----------



## andyhuggins

dallas said:


> Oh, is this the natty section ?


No **** sherlock PMSL  :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

dallas said:


> Go on then. I assume you have another journal then mate ?


I do mate but I don't tout for participants ..

Current max at 86kg bw

Deads 180kg

Bench 90kg

Squat 127.5kg

sohp 60kg

I'm a weak ass, I've studied , ive neglected ... but 4 days a week I'm there giving my all .... I wont pull the cliché that lifting is my life because frankly my life gets in the way.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you put a lot more effort into pressing against pulling to me. That is why your chest and shoulders are overcoming your back.


I have to mate .... lol


----------



## andyhuggins

So if you put that effort into pulling or trained pull twice per week it mat help.


----------



## Guest

jimmywst said:


> I do mate but I don't tout for participants ..
> 
> Current max at 86kg bw
> 
> Deads 180kg
> 
> Bench 90kg
> 
> Squat 127.5kg
> 
> sohp 60kg
> 
> I'm a weak ass, I've studied , ive neglected ... but 4 days a week I'm there giving my all .... I wont pull the cliché that lifting is my life because frankly my life gets in the way.


Good gains from first post mate. Your on a similar par with me :^)


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So if you put that effort into pulling or trained pull twice per week it mat help.


Pull is a natural movement for me ... its the push that defeats me


----------



## Guest

I managed to bench 100kg for 2 last week, I was sooo chuffed. Been training 7 weeks now after a 10 year lay off.


----------



## andyhuggins

I think that is why your chest is developing faster than your back. You hit your chest hard as you know it is week. But you just cruise on your back. Maybe you need to reverse this.


----------



## jimmywst

dallas said:


> I managed to bench 100kg for 2 last week, I was sooo chuffed. Been training 7 weeks now after a 10 year lay off.


3 digit bench is awesome buddy

More so with the lay off.

Post the journal


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> I think that is why your chest is developing faster than your back. You hit your chest hard as you know it is week. But you just cruise on your back. Maybe you need to reverse this.


Lol that's the thing my Bench is awful I suffer subloque or however it's bloody spelt both sides.

I bench from the shoulder or tri regardless of grip set .... but I can lift that fook off the deck DOH with ease.


----------



## andyhuggins

You need to reset your chest training and go again.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> You need to reset your chest training and go again.


My bench tech is shocking I won't lie


----------



## andyhuggins

Maybe look at training your weaker parts twice a week?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe look at training your weaker parts twice a week?


That's a given mate but I think it's tech


----------



## andyhuggins

So you are saying it is your tech on pressing then?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So you are saying it is your tech on pressing then?


Without a doubt


----------



## andyhuggins

Review your tech and lower the weight to get the tech right then.


----------



## aad123

Evening boys. Sorry I'm late but I've bee BBQing all day and I've just sat down to a nice bit of sea bass before bed.

I also find benching very difficult and am by no means an expert but what has helped my is including heavy weighted dips into my program. Benching never feel comfortable for me but I just try and make sure I get myself set up correctly and do my best. I think the problem with a lot of strength programs is the focus on flat bench as the main chest exercise but from my point of view not everyone has the body mechanics for the movement. Some people are just not natural benchers. There are other exercises that do just as good a job but they always seem to come second to the flat bench. I know this is a comp lift so required but if there is no plan to compete and it's a movement you struggle with just replace it with something that works better for you.

You could also try and determine which area of the exercise you struggle with and work on that as an ancillary exercise. I struggled with the initial drive and so for a few months I would finish off my chest sessions with some dead stop presses. Pressing each rep from a complete stand still helped improve that area and made a difference to my lift. If you can target the problem then it can be worked on. Just my view

Oh and the sea bass was lovely.


----------



## jimmywst

Right then boys .... I need a little guidance

I'm drowning in a sea of dynamics, activation and strengthening exercises regarding the IT Band.

Anyone know of any timeless classics that I should pay attention to ?


----------



## aad123

I think the best option for a person suffering from an IT Band issue is to man up and grow a pair. :tongue:

I can't offer any proper advice as I have never suffered any issues.


----------



## jimmywst

Handy lol

Think I'm starting to ween out the good uns


----------



## shaunmac

Been doing a quick diet and I've got down to about 10-12% bodyfat. Almost at the end of my diet (only doing just under 6 weeks as a tester)

I was wanting to do a 'peak week' contest prep style week, but was advised in another thread to not bother.

(Peak week as in. Water manipulation and minimum carbs followed by a carb load day before end)

What do you all reckon?


----------



## CodyMac

If you havent done that before and you dont need to guarantee that you look a certain way for something then give it a try. You will only understand it fully once you have tried it.

I think the reson people sway away from peak week approaches is becuase you dont want a massive change in carbs/sodium/water affecting your physique adversely. If this is not a worry for you if you aren't competing then it cant hurt to give it a try.


----------



## shaunmac

Brill, thanks Cody.

I'm not doing sodium loading, just carbs and water for now


----------



## aad123

I tried water manipulation a few months back and it didn't work for me. I did read that in order for it to work properly you need to increase your water hugely for a few weeks as 6 days simply isn't enough. That was just me experience, you may react completely differently so why not give it a go. Youv'e got nothing to loose, apart from about 2 hours a day on the loo.


----------



## maxie

Hello lads not been on for a while,i always been a poor bencher myself best was about 120kg and never really felt it in the chest that much,and my chest was better when i worked up on flat dumbell bench press,think i ended up on the 47.5s for my heaviest sets but was much better for me than benching,no front delt pain afterwards.


----------



## aad123

Flat bench isn't for everyone. I see it more as a strength movement and I'm sure there are better exercises at develping a more muscular chest.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bench suits some but not all. It is finding which exercises work for you personally and using those.


----------



## jimmywst

Personally I would rather db press than bench for a multitude of reasons

...... training goals just won't bend that way lol.


----------



## maxie

jimmywst said:


> Personally I would rather db press than bench for a multitude of reasons
> 
> ...... training goals just won't bend that way lol.


What are ya training goals at the minute jimmy?


----------



## jimmywst

maxie said:


> What are ya training goals at the minute jimmy?


Strength training bud.

I fancy a PL comp next year


----------



## maxie

Yeah youll be no good at a pl comp without benching lol,what are your lifts like now?


----------



## jimmywst

maxie said:


> Yeah youll be no good at a pl comp without benching lol,what are your lifts like now?


Lmao

My point exactly

Squat 120

Bench 100

Dead 180

I'm.only a little lightweight but love the mechanisms


----------



## maxie

Nice deadlift there i was always best at squats than the other two,back when i started training no one hardly done deads as they supposed to thicken the waist and hips! Frigin weider magazine bollox wish id had the internet back then.


----------



## jimmywst

maxie said:


> Nice deadlift there i was always best at squats than the other two,back when i started training no one hardly done deads as they supposed to thicken the waist and hips! Frigin weider magazine bollox wish id had the internet back then.


It's a natural movement for me mate ... rather haul it from a to b than put it across my chest.


----------



## Dan94

As nattys, what type of diet does everyone follow whilst cutting?


----------



## jimmywst

I'm a typical endo so find a high fat deficit works well .....


----------



## Dan94

jimmywst said:


> I'm a typical endo so find a high fat deficit works well .....


low carb, so keto?

I think im an endo too, it sucks lol


----------



## jimmywst

Dan94 said:


> low carb, so keto?
> 
> I think im an endo too, it sucks lol


Lmao does it ever buddy.

Never gone full keto just kept them low.


----------



## Dan94

jimmywst said:


> Lmao does it ever buddy.
> 
> Never gone full keto just kept them low.


thats fair enough

i normally hit 150-180 when cutting but tried 80-90g for a few days and felt leaner tbh, something to play around with next year in the future


----------



## SickCurrent

Good journal bro I like your no BS training and diet regimens and natty status. Been natty myself over 6 months now and planning staying that way tbh as I'm holding my own just fine running on royal jewel juice alone


----------



## jimmywst

Dan94 said:


> thats fair enough
> 
> i normally hit 150-180 when cutting but tried 80-90g for a few days and felt leaner tbh, something to play around with next year in the future


Don't get me wrong I love a carb up on a weekend lol ...

Typically I hit the 80-100 mark at last count but will go a lot lower on a cut


----------



## jimmywst

SickCurrent said:


> Good journal bro I like your no BS training and diet regimens and natty status. Been natty myself over 6 months now and planning staying that way tbh as I'm holding my own just fine running on royal jewel juice alone


Lol jewel juice ....

I.appreciate the whole science behind PEDS and done a lot of reading on here to get an understanding but.never felt the need


----------



## SickCurrent

jimmywst said:


> Lol jewel juice ....
> 
> I.appreciate the whole science behind PEDS and done a lot of reading on here to get an understanding but.never felt the need


Respect mate! I'm getting too old for dat bicycle riding malarky imo lol. Rather concentrate on building high natty test levels dafuq


----------



## aad123

Dan94 said:


> As nattys, what type of diet does everyone follow whilst cutting?


I'm having great results whilst cutting on 40% protein and 30% carbs & fats. Average calories are 2200.


----------



## jimmywst

Must be handy being able to conform to a regular spilt.

 damn my metabolism


----------



## aad123

I have tried other macro splits but if my carbs are too low I have no energy, too high and I just get fat. The current split is working whilst cutting but I may well change when I start my bulking phase. Its a bit of a balancing act so I think the plan will be to gradually increase things until I get to the point where I'm gaining weight but not fat, which we all know is easier said than done. I know I'm in good hands with @dtlv :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

Certainly a solid pair of mitts mate...and it's clearly paying off.


----------



## aad123

He knows his stuff for sure so it should be a good partnership.


----------



## dtlv

aad123 said:


> He knows his stuff for sure so it should be a good partnership.


Thanks, buddy 

Is not just my input though - you are very organised, motivated and dedicated, and those qualities pay off very well long term. I enjoy working with you, and am especially looking forward to transitioning to a lean bulk... expecting to see some good results long term with that. :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

dtlv said:


> Thanks, buddy
> 
> Is not just my input though - you are very organised, motivated and dedicated, and those qualities pay off very well long term. I enjoy working with you, and am especially looking forward to transitioning to a lean bulk... expecting to see some good results long term with that. :thumbup1:


You and me both.


----------



## faultline

I didn't know you were back working with a coach mate, must have been in my absence, is it training and diet he is sorting for you or just diet?


----------



## jimmywst

This is tinterweb based I assume ? Just out of curiosity


----------



## Dan94

aad123 said:


> I have tried other macro splits but if my carbs are too low I have no energy, too high and I just get fat. The current split is working whilst cutting but I may well change when I start my bulking phase. Its a bit of a balancing act so I think the plan will be to gradually increase things until I get to the point where I'm gaining weight but not fat, which we all know is easier said than done. I know I'm in good hands with @dtlv :thumb:


How much if you dont mind me asking mate? Heard only great things about him


----------



## aad123

I've been working with @dtlv for just over 4 weeks now and although he is able to offer advice on training we are mainly focused on the nutritional side of things. My diet wasn't too bad before I started with him but he has made some adjustments which have allowed me to maintain a steady rate of fat loss whilst at the same time improving my energy levels which has had a positive effect on my training. I was getting close to my cutting goal but after a week of over eating on holiday I have been set back a few weeks but after dieting for almost all of this year I needed a break.

We are internet based but if he wants to fly me to the states for a training session or two I'm OK with that.

As for price that's a private matter between the two of us and I wouldn't put out partnership in jeopardy by discussing it. By all means contact him and if he has space he may be able to discuss this but it's not my place to say.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys, How are you all doing?


----------



## jimmywst

Battered lol .... how's things with you bud?


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:



> Battered lol .... how's things with you bud?


Sounds like you have had a good week training mate?

I am pretty good thanks mate just looking forward to chillin tonight tbh.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you have had a good week training mate?
> 
> I am pretty good thanks mate just looking forward to chillin tonight tbh.


Never trained 5 days before, combined with a huge system shock with the volume it's taken its toll lol.

I'm looking forward to a weekend of chilling I think... One evening isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah 5 days straight is intense and telling. Enjoy your weekend rest mate, you have earn't it :cool2:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah 5 days straight is intense and telling. Enjoy your weekend rest mate, you have earn't it :cool2:


Lol you to mate ...


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Lol you to mate ...


Ohh I will mate


----------



## eezy1

my names eezy... and im a natty


----------



## jimmywst

eezy1 said:


> my names eezy... and im a natty


Welcome to the safe haven then lol


----------



## aad123

eezy1 said:


> my names eezy... and im a natty


lol, Sounds like natty anonymous.

Hello. My name is aad and it's been 4 months since my last cycle.

Welcome along and feel free to chip in. As you will see we aren't the most serious group of guys but very supportive.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice to see some new "members"


----------



## jimmywst

Lmao ..... I just went back to page 1 by mistake. I forgot this was my journal that you lot [email protected]


----------



## aad123

Who, us ?????


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Who, us ?????


I think the weekly pun challenge did the damage if I'm honest.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I think the weekly pun challenge did the damage if I'm honest.


OPPS sorry @jimmywst back to you mate.


----------



## aad123

I was going to bring that up but I have vowed never to type another cheese pub.

And it begins.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I was going to bring that up but I have vowed never to type another cheese pub.
> 
> And it begins.


----------



## jimmywst

Lmao .... damage was done a long time ago Andy .... like a magnificent phoenix this thread reemerged as the natty home that it is today


----------



## aad123

This once great club will know its former glory once more.


----------



## jimmywst

To be fair we are collectively still just as stupid as we used to be


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> To be fair we are collectively still just as stupid as we used to be


Yep


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys.


----------



## jimmywst

Evening mate ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Are you changing your training mate?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Are you changing your training mate?


In what sense??


----------



## andyhuggins

I thought I read somewhere you where doing Russian strength.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> I thought I read somewhere you where doing Russian strength.


i am indeed buddy ....just thrown in a couple of extra curricular sessions until i adjust to the intensity of the RSS days


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> i am indeed buddy ....just thrown in a couple of extra curricular sessions until i adjust to the intensity of the RSS days


So what is this training in a nutshell mate?


----------



## aad123

Evening Andy.

Did you see my question over on the other side :whistling:

If not it was about failure and time under tension, basically is it required or not ?


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Evening Andy.
> 
> Did you see my question over on the other side :whistling:
> 
> If not it was about failure and time under tension, basically is it required or not ?


Evening my friend let me go and have a look see you in a bit.


----------



## jimmywst

mass confusion reigns .....lol


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> mass confusion reigns .....lol


Interested in your new programme mate.



andyhuggins said:


> Evening my friend let me go and have a look see you in a bit.


Just posted my thoughts mate.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So what is this training in a nutshell mate?


in a very short and sweet post ...

3 days a week dedicated to a fairly typical eastern-bloc style pyramid routine

mon: squats and bench

wed: deads and bench

friday: squats and bench

tues: shoulder assistance (SOHP)

thurs: back assistance (pulls and rows)

chances are high that i will drop the assistance days when the weights get up on the RSS days


----------



## andyhuggins

Looks interesting mate and hard on the cns too


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Looks interesting mate and hard on the cns too


coupled with a manual job it may prove to be too much... :surrender:

once i get back into the swing i will ease off the gas a little


----------



## andyhuggins

Keep us posted mate. Why the bench each time?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Keep us posted mate. Why the bench each time?


a key foundation to the system is synaptic facilitation coupled with the belief that the smaller muscle groups handle more volume efficiently

handy seeing as my bench is awful too


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> a key foundation to the system is synaptic facilitation coupled with the belief that the smaller muscle groups handle more volume efficiently
> 
> handy seeing as my bench is awful too


I have never seen it that way, but it looks very tempting thb.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> I have never seen it that way, but it looks very tempting thb.


I wrote a brief blurb on my log about their approach to the fundamentals ....different but interesting take on strength works for me.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I wrote a brief blurb on my log about their approach to the fundamentals ....different but interesting take on strength works for me.


I will now have to go and search out your log as it seems very interesting mate.


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> Evening Andy.
> 
> Did you see my question over on the other side :whistling:
> 
> If not it was about failure and time under tension, basically is it required or not ?


What's this, some kind of secret 'dark' side thread locked away somewhere that us mortal nattys can't have access to!!!????

Lol would be an interesting read on that subject though


----------



## aad123

It's another forum called TMuscle. Very similar the UK-M and there are lots of people who are members of both. The biggest difference is there seems to be a lot of competitors and American trainers.


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> a key foundation to the system is synaptic facilitation coupled with the belief that the smaller muscle groups handle more volume


This is interesting as I was reading something very similar the other day, saying that smaller muscle groups can handle more than larger, I always thought it was the other way round.

It was basically saying because smaller muscles can't handle heavy weights, they can be worked multiple times per week with volume whereas the larger muscle groups are getting hit with heavier weights so can only be worked once maybe twice a week.

Saying that I wouldn't class the pectorals as a 'small' muscle? Granted not the biggest but certainly not small


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> This is interesting as I was reading something very similar the other day, saying that smaller muscle groups can handle more than larger, I always thought it was the other way round.
> 
> It was basically saying because smaller muscles can't handle heavy weights, they can be worked multiple times per week with volume whereas the larger muscle groups are getting hit with heavier weights so can only be worked once maybe twice a week.
> 
> Saying that I wouldn't class the pectorals as a 'small' muscle? Granted not the biggest but certainly not small


You haven't seen my pecs recently ....  lmao


----------



## jimmywst

But I do agree with what your saying ... although first hand experience is telling me that this form of training for me is more than acceptable for the "smaller groups to handle"


----------



## aad123

Smaller muscles have less fibers and so can be repaired quicker meaning they can be trained more frequently which increases the growth stimulus. Higher frequency = bigger muscles.


----------



## jimmywst

On the topic of fibres ....

http://www.brianmac.co.uk/musclefibre.htm


----------



## aad123

I've seen this before but I've never tried it out. I think after a while if you try different rep ranges and methods you get to know what works for you but it would be interesting to give this a go.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow Nattys :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

The wanderer returns lol


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> The wanderer returns lol


Never far away mate :lol: How is the new training going?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Never far away mate :lol: How is the new training going?


Great pal ... getting in the groove nicely now and looking at starting to load up now 

How's things your end ?


----------



## andyhuggins

That's good to hear mate :thumbup1:

All good my end mate , a good solid week so looking forward to a rest this weekend.


----------



## jimmywst

What system you using at the moment mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

A 4 day split but only doing 12 sets per workout. Keeping the intensity as high as possible.


----------



## jimmywst

Still enough if your going at it like the clappers lol


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Still enough if your going at it like the clappers lol


Totally agree mate. had some really good focused sessions this week :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Totally agree mate. had some really good focused sessions this week 1:


Being the grunt that I am I'm still starting to appreciate the different styles of training that adopted by people.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Being the grunt that I am I'm still starting to appreciate the different styles of training that adopted by people.


You ain't no grunt mate from the programme you are using without a doubt. How is that programme going?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> You ain't no grunt mate from the programme you are using without a doubt. How is that programme going?


I've adjusted to the volume now mate, not blowing out my @rse as I lay crumpled on the floor so that's a bonus..

primarily this week ivery found it relatively easy so will be adding a few kgs in now .... possibly switching the split up a little for a 4 day not a 5


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I've adjusted to the volume now mate, not blowing out my @rse as I lay crumpled on the floor so that's a bonus..
> 
> primarily this week ivery found it relatively easy so will be adding a few kgs in now .... possibly switching the split up a little for a 4 day not a 5


That didn't take you long to adjust mate :clap: Upping the weights is a good sign too mate. I would keep to the 4 day for a bit mate.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> That didn't take you long to adjust mate :clap: Upping the weights is a good sign too mate. I would keep to the 4 day for a bit mate.


Luckily I dont have to do too much to work the 4 day split ... there's one already written to coincide with the 3 day ... just a question of crunching the numbers and putting pen to paper.

So what's the plan for the rest weekend


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Luckily I dont have to do too much to work the 4 day split ... there's one already written to coincide with the 3 day ... just a question of crunching the numbers and putting pen to paper.
> 
> So what's the plan for the rest weekend


Nice easy progression then mate :thumbup1:

I will be relaxing with the family tbh :thumbup1: not done that for a while. And you?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Nice easy progression then mate 1:
> 
> I will be relaxing with the family tbh 1: not done that for a while. And you?


I've got my little lad this weekend so anything but rest and relaxation lol.

Chaos and mayhem


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I've got my little lad this weekend so anything but rest and relaxation lol.
> 
> Chaos and mayhem


I bet you wouldn't have it any other way mate :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> I bet you wouldn't have it any other way mate :thumb:


Too right mate.

Although I won't agree tomorrow evening when frantically cleaning the bomb site that once resembled a house


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Too right mate.
> 
> Although I won't agree tomorrow evening when frantically cleaning the bomb site that once resembled a house


Now that is a sign of a good time had by all :thumb:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is a sign of a good time had by all :thumb:


No mate ... The b&q receipt for repairs speaks volumes


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> No mate ... The b&q receipt for repairs speaks volumes


But the smile on his face wipes any receipts out? Am I right?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> But the smile on his face wipes any receipts out? Am I right?


Spot on mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Spot on mate.


So what does the new programme look like then mate? Where adam these days?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So what does the new programme look like then mate? Where adam these days?


He's still about mate .... well he updated his log this morning.. total loon that one..

intention TUT training 

Basically same approach but the inclusion of a second deadlift orientated day .... specific assistance sets ie. Incline bench and weighted press ups, tri exercises ....

Same format

Squats-bench-squats (dips gms)

Deficit Deads-inc bench-sumo deads

Squats- cgbp- squats (press up, gm)

Deads-bench-rackpulls-(tri ext,HLraise)

Roughly lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> He's still about mate .... well he updated his log this morning.. total loon that one..
> 
> intention TUT training
> 
> Basically same approach but the inclusion of a second deadlift orientated day .... specific assistance sets ie. Incline bench and weighted press ups, tri exercises ....
> 
> Same format
> 
> Squats-bench-squats (dips gms)
> 
> Deficit Deads-inc bench-sumo deads
> 
> Squats- cgbp- squats (press up, gm)
> 
> Deads-bench-rackpulls-(tri ext,HLraise)
> 
> Roughly lol.


Like the sound of that programme mate tbh. May give it a go myself soon so may pester you for the whole programme 

I seem to have encouraged him to do the TUT. mind you it is an epic programme.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Like the sound of that programme mate tbh. May give it a go myself soon so may pester you for the whole programme
> 
> I seem to have encouraged him to do the TUT. mind you it is an epic programme.


Never a problem mate ..... pester away.

He posted it up in his log and I will be honest it looked productive but bloody painful


----------



## aad123

Greeting from down south. I am based in Rickmondsworth Hertfordshire this weekend. Visiting family and a few trips out and about. Turned up with a bag full of food so diet won't be an issue but there won't be any training until Tuesday. At least it will give my shoulder a few days rest.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Never a problem mate ..... pester away.
> 
> He posted it up in his log and I will be honest it looked productive but bloody painful


Thanks mate I will be pestering you soon


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Greeting from down south. I am based in Rickmondsworth Hertfordshire this weekend. Visiting family and a few trips out and about. Turned up with a bag full of food so diet won't be an issue but there won't be any training until Tuesday. At least it will give my shoulder a few days rest.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.


 Talk of the devil and :whistling:

So how is training going mate?


----------



## aad123

Very well.

The problem at te moment is I'm using my sons tablet and he wants it back. Not being rude but I will struggle to post.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Very well.
> 
> The problem at te moment is I'm using my sons tablet and he wants it back. Not being rude but I will struggle to post.


As long as it is going well then that is good mate.

no worries about you posting etc


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening Folks. Hope u r having a good one?


----------



## jimmywst

I'm re feeding lmao

Of course I'm having a good time


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I'm re feeding lmao
> 
> Of course I'm having a good time


NOM NOM NOM :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> NOM NOM NOM :lol:


Too right bud ...

Need to rethink the grub anyway so cheeky days re feed is definitely welcome


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Too right bud ...
> 
> Need to rethink the grub anyway so cheeky days re feed is definitely welcome


So why the rethink mate?


----------



## aad123

My day has been taken up with a visit to the harry potter studio tour. Very impressed and the kids loved it. The only problem was the DVD we purchased won't play so it looks like were going back tomorrow to get it sorted.

In the afternoon were off to the natural history museum and then out for a meal in the evening as its the sister in laws birthday. Good and bad really as its also my dads birthday and hes no longer with us. Always feels strange celebrating on his birthday but life goes on.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> My day has been taken up with a visit to the harry potter studio tour. Very impressed and the kids loved it. The only problem was the DVD we purchased won't play so it looks like were going back tomorrow to get it sorted.
> 
> In the afternoon were off to the natural history museum and then out for a meal in the evening as its the sister in laws birthday. Good and bad really as its also my dads birthday and yes no longer with us. Always feels strange celebrating on his birthday butt life goes on.


good to hear you had a good day mate. The natural history is epic :thumb:

I totally know where you are coming from with your DAD mate. I am in the same boat.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> So why the rethink mate?


One week I put on 5lb the next I lost 2lb ... granted there are a few external factors but I just need to level out a bit, it may just be a rebound somewhere along the line but the intake is near identical


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> My day has been taken up with a visit to the harry potter studio tour. Very impressed and the kids loved it. The only problem was the DVD we purchased won't play so it looks like were going back tomorrow to get it sorted.
> 
> In the afternoon were off to the natural history museum and then out for a meal in the evening as its the sister in laws birthday. Good and bad really as its also my dads birthday and hes no longer with us. Always feels strange celebrating on his birthday but life goes on.


At least your having a nice time surrounded by your family bud. That's the important thing.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> One week I put on 5lb the next I lost 2lb ... granted there are a few external factors but I just need to level out a bit, it may just be a rebound somewhere along the line but the intake is near identical


That is very interesting mate. So your diet is the same yet you fluctuate that much. umm I love a good puzzle. Not being funny by the way.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> That is very interesting mate. So your diet is the same yet you fluctuate that much. umm I love a good puzzle. Not being funny by the way.


I find it hilarious mate lol.

The only variant is the evening meal whilst the macs may change slightly day to day I can't say it's really enough to warrant the difference in gains/losses


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I find it hilarious mate lol.
> 
> The only variant is the evening meal whilst the macs may change slightly day to day I can't say it's really enough to warrant the difference in gains/losses


What about your fluid intake?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> What about your fluid intake?


Consistent 3l per day .....


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Consistent 3l per day .....


Do your stress levels coincide with the weight fluctuations?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Do your stress levels coincide with the weight fluctuations?


Not at all mate ..... I'm the most chilled I have been for a very long time lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Meal timing or training times?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Meal timing or training times?


Nope train same time and eat at the same intervals.... your starting to understand why I find it so cooky now


----------



## andyhuggins

Weighing at the same time with the same scales I take it?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Weighing at the same time with the same scales I take it?


Yes mate ....


----------



## andyhuggins

How is your weekend going guys?


----------



## Dan94

All good here Andy. Real good session yesterday, followed by a trip to the cinema and beach with mates in the evening and a family BBQ today. 

How about you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> All good here Andy. Real good session yesterday, followed by a trip to the cinema and beach with mates in the evening and a family BBQ today.
> 
> How about you?


Sounds like a good time mate :thumb:

Yeah I am very well thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a good time mate :thumb:
> 
> Yeah I am very well thanks mate :thumbup1:


Yeah was a laugh, saw Inbetweeners 2 which was hilarious. :lol:

Good to hear. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> Yeah was a laugh, saw Inbetweeners 2 which was hilarious. :lol:
> 
> Good to hear. :thumb:


Yeah saw that film on Wednesday. what a laff :lol:


----------



## Dan94

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah saw that film on Wednesday. what a laff :lol:


Better than the first IMO, seemed a little short though :sad:


----------



## jimmywst

Evening gents.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> Better than the first IMO, seemed a little short though :sad:


Yeah but is better than drawing out like some sequals imo.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Evening gents.


Evening mate.


----------



## Dan94

jimmywst said:


> Evening gents.


Evening mate


----------



## jimmywst

How we doing boys and possibly girls ....


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> How we doing boys and possibly girls ....


I am fine thanks mate 

Hope all is good with you?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> I am fine thanks mate
> 
> Hope all is good with you?


Certainly is mate. Training today or making the most of the extra day ?


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Certainly is mate. Training today or making the most of the extra day ?


No training today mate as the gym is shut. So made the most of the down time by having the family over for lunch 

What have you been up too?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> No training today mate as the gym is shut. So made the most of the down time by having the family over for lunch
> 
> What have you been up too?


Family time sounds good mate..

I managed to find a local commercial gym open for a session


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Family time sounds good mate..
> 
> I managed to find a local commercial gym open for a session


Nice :thumbup1: What did you train?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Nice 1: What did you train?


Started the new strength system mate luckily they had a half rack and a bench so that covered my needs for today if nothing else.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Started the new strength system mate luckily they had a half rack and a bench so that covered my needs for today if nothing else.


Looking forward to your feedback on this new system mate :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Evening guys


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Looking forward to your feedback on this new system mate :thumb:


Yeah mate should be fun .... ****ed all over the sets today so the only way is up


----------



## jimmywst

Dan94 said:


> Evening guys


Evening spud


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> Evening guys


Evening mate. Hope all is good?



jimmywst said:


> Yeah mate should be fun .... ****ed all over the sets today so the only way is up


Love that feeling mate. onwards and upwards. Might have asked before but are you doing a journal?


----------



## Dan94

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Hope all is good?
> 
> Love that feeling mate. onwards and upwards. Might have asked before but are you doing a journal?


If by good you mean hobbling around the house like a cripple, then yes mate :lol:

How about you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> If by good you mean hobbling around the house like a cripple, then yes mate :lol:
> 
> How about you?


What have you been up to mate?


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Hope all is good?
> 
> Love that feeling mate. onwards and upwards. Might have asked before but are you doing a journal?


I am mate.... always have to some degree as it keeps me motivated.

What ya done Dan

Dare we ask ?


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> I am mate.... always have to some degree as it keeps me motivated.
> 
> What ya done Dan
> 
> Dare we ask ?


Have you started it yet and if you have what is the name?


----------



## nickdutch

jimmywst said:


> How we doing boys and possibly girls ....


I am doing very good and getting back to my exercise after yet more time off. When the weather is cooler, I am in a good state of health and am not studying my socks off that the best time for me to get some exercise done. Im still a scrawny person, but time (years) will change all that, and more dietary experiments to bring me back on track and using the knowledge I now have thanks to having studied become a nutritionist (motivated by everything that I have read here) that will become useful.

Keep cool


----------



## Dan94

andyhuggins said:


> What have you been up to mate?


 @jimmywst

Leg day mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

nickdutch said:


> I am doing very good and getting back to my exercise after yet more time off. When the weather is cooler, I am in a good state of health and am not studying my socks off that the best time for me to get some exercise done. Im still a scrawny person, but time (years) will change all that, and more dietary experiments to bring me back on track and using the knowledge I now have thanks to having studied become a nutritionist (motivated by everything that I have read here) that will become useful.
> 
> Keep cool


Good for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Dan94 said:


> @jimmywst
> 
> Leg day mate :lol:


AHHHH love a good legs day can't beat that feeling


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> Have you started it yet and if you have what is the name?


Jim-ski's take on Russian strength


----------



## jimmywst

nickdutch said:


> I am doing very good and getting back to my exercise after yet more time off. When the weather is cooler, I am in a good state of health and am not studying my socks off that the best time for me to get some exercise done. Im still a scrawny person, but time (years) will change all that, and more dietary experiments to bring me back on track and using the knowledge I now have thanks to having studied become a nutritionist (motivated by everything that I have read here) that will become useful.
> 
> Keep cool


one hell of a post nick lol.

Glad your back at it and armed with what sounds like an excellent knowledge base.


----------



## jimmywst

Dan94 said:


> @jimmywst
> 
> Leg day mate :lol:


Haha top man.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Jim-ski's take on Russian strength


I will go and take a look now mate.


----------



## aad123

Back at home and although I had a great time over the weekend I'm feeling knackered now. The cold I had has as expected got onto my chest and I'm wheezing like an asthmatic ant carrying so particularly heavy shopping. I've been taking my inhaler but it's not helping any so I will take a trip to the GP in the morning and see what he's got to say. Depending on how I feel I may or may not train tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywst

Sorry your tom dick buddy but on the lighter side of things that analogy was a cracker


----------



## aad123

I used to have a thing for posh spice...........

Cost me a fortune in Saffron


----------



## jimmywst

My evening sorted


----------



## aad123

I watched the first hour last night and enjoyed it. Phil Heath didn't come across very well for me. Seemed a little arrogant.


----------



## faultline

The film is good but i think it's been edited to show the underdog (Kai) against the baddie (phil), makes it a more interesting watch I suppose?


----------



## aad123

I really enjoyed the film. It gives an insight into what these guys go through, the highs and lows.


----------



## jimmywst

Only half hour in so far .... already picking up on the character editing


----------



## faultline

jimmywst said:


> Only half hour in so far .... already picking up on the character editing


Like phil living in a mansion and Kai living in a flat....lol


----------



## aad123

Branch Warren and Ben Pakulski certainly don't see eye to eye. Mind you I don't think Branch Warren seems to like anyone.


----------



## Dan94

is it worth a watch lads?


----------



## aad123

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jimmywst

Interesting but not quite what I expected if I'm honest


----------



## Dan94

Is it as good as Pumping Iron?


----------



## aad123

I was never a huge fan of pumping iron and for me generation iron is a better film.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening gents.


----------



## aad123

A little quiet this evening.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> A little quiet this evening
> 
> It sure is?


----------



## andyhuggins

So where are all the guys tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

@Dan94 feel free to slate me a bit more.


----------



## Dan94

Surely you must feel bad for what you done?


----------



## aad123

Dan94 said:


> Surely you must feel bad for what you done?


Tell me more ??? I love a bit of gossip.


----------



## Dan94

aad123 said:


> Tell me more ??? I love a bit of gossip.


Take a look at Merklemans journal last 8 pages or so


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening nattys.


----------



## aad123

Happy Saturday all.

Who's doing what?

I'm just relaxing at home.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> Happy Saturday all.
> 
> Who's doing what?
> 
> I'm just relaxing at home.


Just chilling like you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

Have any of you guys downloaded Hay Day. My kids got me involved and I have to say I'm hooked, I even got the lads at work playing it. Well worth a go.


----------



## jimmywst

Lol no mate... I got caught up in an online game called empire for over a year and vowed then never again.

Addictive personality you see.


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Lol no mate... I got caught up in an online game called empire for over a year and vowed then never again.
> 
> Addictive personality you see.


It's taking over my life.


----------



## andyhuggins

How is it going "gamers" ?


----------



## aad123

I've just fed the pigs and put some bread in the oven :thumb: .

How's it going Andy ?


----------



## jimmywst

You do the who the what now ??


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I've just fed the pigs and put some bread in the oven :thumb: .
> 
> How's it going Andy ?


Going well thanks Adam.



aad123 said:


> Tell me more ??? I love a bit of gossip.


Now that would be telling LOL.



jimmywst said:


> You do the who the what now ??


Gamer talk I believe????


----------



## jimmywst

Yoot of today ....

Back in my day I had to travel to Peckham inner city farm to see pigs

And walk all the way to the local corner shop for a loaf !!

These kids don't know their born


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Yoot of today ....
> 
> Back in my day I had to travel to Peckham inner city farm to see pigs
> 
> And walk all the way to the local corner shop for a loaf !!
> 
> These kids don't know their born


PMSL  :lol:


----------



## aad123

I'm no gamer. It's all I can do to post on here. I don't have the time to spend hours playing games, too busy growing.


----------



## aad123

Kids ??? I'm nearly 40 I'll have you know young man.


----------



## jimmywst

Let's not get bogged down with technicalities here


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I'm no gamer. It's all I can do to post on here. I don't have the time to spend hours playing games, too busy growing.


A few posts back you said it was "taking over your life" ? :whistling:


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> A few posts back you said it was "taking over your life" ? :whistling:


Only when he's not growing


----------



## aad123

I feel about 90 right now as my legs seem to have shut down for the night. I might sleep on the sofa rather than try and face the stairs.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> Only when he's not growing


PMSL  :lol:


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I feel about 90 right now as my legs seem to have shut down for the night. I might sleep on the sofa rather than try and face the stairs.


Lmao

Beat you to it ... although the fish tanks driving me bloody loopy .. gurgling and bubbling

Still a better option than the stairs though


----------



## aad123

I'm not an addict...I can stop when ever I want to.....I just don't want to right now.....


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> Lmao
> 
> Beat you to it ... although the fish tanks driving me bloody loopy .. *gurgling and bubbling *
> 
> Still a better option than the stairs though


Sounds like my wife...on a good day that is.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I'm not an addict...I can stop when ever I want to.....I just don't want to right now.....


Just a little FYI

that doesn't stand up to much in a court of law....

Just saying.


----------



## andyhuggins

aad123 said:


> I'm not an addict...I can stop when ever I want to.....I just don't want to right now.....


Sniff- sniff = bs lol


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Sounds like my wife...on a good day that is.


Flash git


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Sniff- sniff = bs lol


No sorry I think it was horse s55t lol


----------



## aad123

A simple question purely out of interest.

Eggs. How do you have them ?

I enjoy a scrambled egg myself, with a little black pepper.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> A simple question purely out of interest.
> 
> Eggs. How do you have them ?
> 
> I enjoy a scrambled egg myself, with a little black pepper.


2 raw in the morning shake

2 scrambled with chilli flakes mid am

2 scrambled with sea salt and ground black pepper if I fancy an evening snack


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> No sorry I think it was horse s55t lol


That was subtle and understated buddy. Are you trying to imply something

Lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

jimmywst said:


> That was subtle and understated buddy. Are you trying to imply something
> 
> Lol.


Me No Never. Whatever are you trying to say. LOL


----------



## aad123

jimmywst said:


> 2 raw in the morning shake
> 
> 2 scrambled with chilli flakes mid am
> 
> 2 scrambled with sea salt and ground black pepper if I fancy an evening snack


And you call me a flash git. Are raw eggs ok again ? I remember "EGGwina Curry" and the salmonella issue. I was only a kid at the time so I cant remember all the details.


----------



## andyhuggins

@jimmywst thanks for the replies. LOL


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> And you call me a flash git. Are raw eggs ok again ? I remember "EGGwina Curry" and the salmonella issue. I was only a kid at the time so I cant remember all the details.


They haven't ever been bad par se ... from what I know it's a bacteria that either contained within the egg it's self or carried on the shell so even after a quick wash it's still a gamble.... but it's something along the lines of 1 in 10,000 at the last national statistic count.


----------



## jimmywst

andyhuggins said:


> @jimmywst thanks for the replies. LOL


Lmao now now buddy ..... I'm sure it wasn't intentional

but ... erm .. . Who are you again ?


----------



## aad123

Morning Jim. I'm off to work early today us up with the birds. Trying to be as quiet as I can so I dont wake everyone up. Shhhhhh !


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> Morning Jim. I'm off to work early today us up with the birds. Trying to be as quiet as I can so I dont wake everyone up. Shhhhhh !


Lmao

Welcome to.my world mate.

I'm like a ninja these days..... but years of beatings will do that to a man


----------



## aad123

I've done well so far. Just me and the cat. I've made everyone's packed lunches and done the washing up and I'll be off in 10 minutes once I've finished my coffee. I could get used to this.


----------



## jimmywst

aad123 said:


> I've done well so far. Just me and the cat. I've made everyone's packed lunches and done the washing up and I'll be off in 10 minutes once I've finished my coffee. I could get used to this.


To be honest mate I used to prefer getting sorted before every ones up... drives me mad when your all under each others feet


----------



## aad123

Typical. I come in early to work to finish some stuff off and I can't get onto the system I need to use FFS.


----------



## faultline

I creep around the house at 4.30 in the mornings and I've learnt every creak there is on the floorboards and stairs.

I don't even think about it now I just know where to step, mostly around the edges so i look like John Wayne walking around, straddling the middles.

Eggcellent flavours being discussed too, chilli flakes is my winner, long shell it continue..... Ahem....I'll leave now


----------



## aad123

I may have to look into getting some of these chilli flakes you speak of.

@faultline these are "eggsactly" the type of comments we are trying to discourage "farm" this journal. Now "shell" we put an end to it.


----------



## maxie

How many eggs do ya reckon youve ate in your time?i must be over the 10000 mark by now lol,my fav recipe at the minute is stir fry veg and noodles with soft poached eggs on top.

And as for the early starts after donkey years on shifts i can honestly say i fcukin detest the sound of the alarm at 5am.


----------



## faultline

aad123 said:


> I may have to look into getting some of these chilli flakes you speak of.
> 
> @faultline these are "eggsactly" the type of comments we are trying to discourage "farm" this journal. Now "shell" we put an end to it.


I'm only yoking aad, this is an eggshellent journal type thing, I wouldn't want to make a cockery out of it


----------



## jimmywst

faultline said:


> I'm only yoking aad, this is an eggshellent journal type thing, I wouldn't want to make a cockery out of it


Slipping down the pecking order with these puns mate.

I won't crow on about it but your walking on eggshells now.


----------



## jimmywst

maxie said:


> How many eggs do ya reckon youve ate in your time?i must be over the 10000 mark by now lol,my fav recipe at the minute is stir fry veg and noodles with soft poached eggs on top.
> 
> And as for the early starts after donkey years on shifts i can honestly say i fcukin detest the sound of the alarm at 5am.


That's right jinx me why don't you lol !


----------



## aad123

HELLO...........................HELLO...........................ANYONE OUT THERE ????????


----------



## PvtPyle

Wow ... You dug this one out of the history pages. Hello.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Steve where art thou


----------



## PvtPyle

Whom is this Steve you speak of ?


----------



## aad123

This thread has been runnig for a long time now and I don't know if any of the original members are still posting. It was just an area for us all to have a bit of fun on to save clogging our journals with random crap.

No sign of Steve.


----------



## EpicSquats

I just had a cheese and pickle sandwich, and will have another in a bit.


----------



## aad123

EpicSquats said:


> I just had a cheese and pickle sandwich, and will have another in a bit.


You seem to have the idea of how this thread works. Just random rubbish. Not that a cheese and pickle samdwich is rubbish in any way.


----------



## EpicSquats

aad123 said:


> You seem to have the idea of how this thread works. Just random rubbish. Not that a cheese and pickle samdwich is rubbish in any way.


You're right there my good man. The British empire was built on tea and cheese and pickle sandwiches.


----------



## PvtPyle

As long as we avoid the god awful pun sessions ...

I hold AAlan and faults entirely responsible


----------



## aad123

PvtPyle said:


> As long as we avoid the god awful pun sessions ...
> 
> I hold AAlan and faults entirely responsible


Did you actuly read through this rubbish.

The pun sessions were the best bits.


----------



## PvtPyle

Was here the first time round mate


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Steve where are you?


----------



## PvtPyle

> Steve where are you?


Lol ... A custom built thread


----------



## andyhuggins

So what has been happening in this thread then?


----------



## Dan94

Not a lot by the looks of things


----------



## PvtPyle

Resurrected from the ashes...

Whilst your all semi in attendance ... As a tubster that's starting fresh what kind of weight loss should I realistically be aiming for in a weekly weigh in ?


----------



## Dan94

PvtPyle said:


> Resurrected from the ashes...
> 
> Whilst your all semi in attendance ... As a tubster that's starting fresh what kind of weight loss should I realistically be aiming for in a weekly weigh in ?


1-2lb a week


----------



## PvtPyle

Dan94 said:


> 1-2lb a week


Thanks mate....


----------



## faultline

Corrr this is an old one! Just having a look around some threads and saw this beast risen from the dead, who's still here?

Got a feeling Mr Pyle is an old acquaintance.....


----------



## PvtPyle

Mwahahaha


----------

